# Omega Pathfinders Game Thread



## mariusm (Nov 15, 2005)

Current Mission:  The Pathfinders have just completed a successful sweep of the launch station on Fomalhaut in the Orbits Jokul system.  They were on their way back up to the orbiting platform, Fomalhaus, when they received a distress call... a transport returning to the launch station from an outlying colony was clipped by a plasma blast and went down hard.  The Pathfinders, being the closest military unit, must locate the downed transport and secure a landing zone until a dropship can arrive in 30 minutes from the Fomalhaus.  The mission will start with your slingshot drop ship touching down near the downed launch.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 16, 2005)

*Mission One. Round 1.*

As the dropship skims over a rocky ridge you can see the stricken launch lying at an angle in the dirt, with its right side buried.  From this vantage point you can see a couple of warrior bugs clawing at what remains of the damaged hull... and slightly in the distance you can see the plasma bug that brought the launch down with a couple of warrior bugs milling around it.

On board the slingshot drop ship, piloted by Ensign Kate Dunewood, are some green troopers as well as your commanding officers.  The squad looks like this:

Corporal Rudy Jackson
Sergeant Luke (Red Head) Lawson
Trooper 1
Trooper 2
Trooper 3
Trooper 4
Trooper 5
Private Cyrill Kowaltzki
Jacob Marcrat
Carl Svenson
Pilot:  	Ensign Kate Dunewood
Co Pilot:	Ensign Robert Mills

Since you were not expecting resistance and this was meant to be an investigation mission there is not much in the way of supplies aboard the slingshot.  The available supplies are as follows:

20 loaded magazines of Morita TW-203-a rounds
10 loaded magazines of Brunham TW-1020s rounds
12 M-901 HE grenades
2 medikits
2 Morita TW-203-a rifles
2 Brunham TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’ Pistols

Each trooper has currently on them 2 additional magazines of Morita rounds, 1 additional magazine of Brunham rounds, Morita Rifle, Brunham pistol, combat knife and M-1A4 power suit.  The players must state if they grab any additional equipment than what is listed on their sheet.

As the dropship makes a tight turn Rudy shouts out, "Alright this is going to be a hot landing, we need to get those bugs of the launch and secure the area to check for survivors!".  Kate puts the ship down at softly as she can but at this speed it makes your head snap forward.  As the bay doors slide open Trooper 1 blasts the area with one of the MW-5050 autocannons to give the squad cover to exit.

Initiative order: (Key on map)

Warrior Bug 1 (1)
Warrior Bug 2 (2)
Jacob Marcrat (3)
Trooper 4 (4)
Private Cyrill Kowaltzki (5)
Corporal Rudy Jackson (6)
Carl Svenson (7)
Trooper 1 (8)
Sergant Luke (Red Head) Lawson (9)
Warrior Bug 3 (10)
Pilot:  Ensign Kate Dunewood (11)
Trooper 3 (12)
Trooper 2 (13)
Trooper 5 (14)
Co Pilot Engisn Robert Mills (15)


Players actions please.

OCC:  You control your own actions while the Corporal will direct the NPC's. Each square on the map is 5'x5'.  Brown squares are rough terrain slowing movement to half speed.  Red squares are for creatures dimensions which are larger than 1 sq big.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 16, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Before the drop ship lands Private Kowaltzki will grab 3 more magazines for the Morita and 2 HE-grenades.

[Nice map!!! In which direction can we exit the drop ship?]


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 16, 2005)

Jacob will grab 2 HE gernades, 2 Rifle clips, 1 Pistol Clip, and 1 medkit before the slingshot hits the gound.

As soon as the doors open, Jacob is out of them, heading for cover.  He will also will take a quick shot at the closest bug.

OOC:Jacob is going to just behind the rough terrain, on whatever side is closest


----------



## mariusm (Nov 17, 2005)

*Mission 1. End of round 1.*

Warrior Bug 1 claws at the damaged launch trying to gain access to the people trapped inside.
Warrior Bug 2 seems quite content to carry on biting into the metal sides of the launch quite unaware of the slingshot landing.
Jacob (Will save success) moves 30' towards cover and takes a single shot at Bug 2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 7 = 26, a hit! doing 1hp damage), seeing the bullet hit the bug Jacob is unimpressed to see the hard carapace deflect some of the damage.
Trooper 4 (Will save failed) rushes out of the drop ship but stands stunned when he sees the Warrior Bugs!
Cyrill grabs the additional equipment.
Rudy barks out orders and runs out the door (Fearless to Warrior Bugs) dropping to one knee as he is clear and fires an autofire burst of rounds into Bug 2 from his Morita, (Modified ranged attack roll of 6 + 7 = 13, a hit, the bug failed it's reflex save and suffered 8hp damage).
Carl gets ready for action while the others exit the dropship.
Trooper 1 continues to man the autocannons but does not fire since there are troopers in his firing line.
Sergeant Lawson remains aboard to check that everyone exits successfully.
Warrior Bug 3 turns towards the new threat and double moves towards the squad.
Kate remains at the controls waiting to dust off as soon as everyone is clear.
Trooper 3 (will save success) runs out and takes a shot at Bug 3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 3, a hit, doing 6hp damage).
Trooper 2 (Will save success) runs out and takes a shot at Bug 3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 3, a miss).
Trooper 5 (Will save failure) runs out but is stunned to see the bug right in front of him!
Robert remains at the controls.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 17, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill runs out of the ship (to Y 10) and throws a HE-grenade at the two bugs that are attacking the crashed ship (aiming for M 19 to hit the bugs but not the ship).


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 17, 2005)

want ing to put a little space between him and the creepy bug, jason takes  a few steps back(5' south) and puts a full burst into it from his rifle.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 17, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Using the intercom unti from his M-2 Tactical Helmet Cyrill radios:

"Sir, we should try to lure the two bugs away from the wrack. Fire in the hole!"


----------



## mariusm (Nov 18, 2005)

*Mission 1. End of round 2.*

Warrior Bug 1 seems a lot more interested in the troopers arriving than trying to gain access to the launch so turns and heads towards the sqaud.  Double move to X-12.
Warrior Bug 2 follows the other bug towards the squad.  Double move to X-10.
Jacob takes a few steps back(5' south) and puts a full burst into Bug 3 from his rifle, (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 7 (AB) + 1 (Point Blank) = 17, a hit, the bug passed it's reflex save so no damage), but to his amazement it swiftly moves to one side causing the bullets to pepper the dirt instead of it's head...
Trooper 4 (Will save success) regains his composure and takes a shot at Bug 3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 3 -2 (Shaken) = 11, a miss).
Cyrill runs out of the ship and is shocked at the speed at which the warrior bugs closed in on the squad, he had his grenade ready and threw from AB-11.  Aiming for W-13 to put all the bugs in the blast radius he hurls the grenade, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20 + 6 = 26, a great hit! putting it exactly where he wanted.  The bugs where caught totally off guard with them all failing their reflex saves (15, 17 and 15 VS DC 18) and taking 15hp damage each!).  The defening blast is somewhat muffeled by your helmets.
Rudy shouts back at Cyrill, "Good call Trooper, but it seems like they want to give us a little loving anyway... here they come!".  He takes aim and shoots at Bug 3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 3 + 7 + 1 (Point Blank) = 11, a miss).
Carl is ready now and wants to exit the drop ship.
Mel looks through the window and wonders what to do next.
Sergant Lawson kicks Carl against his boots and shouts, "Let's get going!  Bugs are dying without us!".
Warrior Bug 3 lunges forward and assaults Rudy with it's long claws (10' reach) and bite.  (Modified melee attack roll of 25 (Claw), 11 (Claw) and 14 (Bite), hitting Rudy with one claw dealing 4hp damage!)  Eventhough Rudy is wearing powered armor the claw from the warrior bug slices into his forearm drawing blood.
Kate starts to throttle up the dropship as she wants to make sure none of the bugs get aboard!
Trooper 3 takes a shot at Bug 1, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20 + 3 = 23, a hit (Confirmed critical roll of 4, a miss, so no critical), doing 6hp damage).
Trooper 2 takes a 5' step south and takes a shot at Bug 3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 15 + 3 -4 (in melee with Rudy), a miss).
Trooper 5 (will save failure) is frightened and dives back into the dropship unable to deal with what is happening outside.
Robert remains at the controls.

Player actions please.

Ammo Status for current magazine:
Jacob 19
Cyrill 30
Carl 30
Mel 30


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 18, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill takes a 5 ft. step back (to AC 11) and fires a full burst into bug #2.

"We should concentrate our fire on one of them! Just a flash of wit, Sir!"


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2005)

As the ramp clears, Mel grabs her rifle and storms out of the dropship, concentrating on the rhythmic *whrrr-clump* of her own footsteps to distract that animal part of her mind that still quailed at the sight of a towering warrior Bug squealing and lashing. She joins the impromptu front line that's formed and greets the bug directly in front of her with a chattering 'hello' straight from the bulky Morita in her arms. 

"Just another routine rescue operation," she quips dryly.

(Moving to AA13, between 12 and 6, and firing a 5 round burst into Bug 1. Bonus is +4 (+7 normal, +1 for PBS, -4 for burst), doing 4d8+1 on a hit.)


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 18, 2005)

'Damn bug" Jacob growls as he again trys to put a few holes in the bug in frount of him.


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 18, 2005)

Carl wakes up from his reverie.

"Whoah!" he says in shock "I didn't realize the battle had started. It sort of crept up on me like a thread on a webforum you thought was still waiting on other players."

Carl runs out, draws his rifle and just starts blasting the first bug he sees.

3 Rounds Shooting:

Round 1: To-hit 18, Damage 9
Round 2: To-hit 24, Damage  8
Round 3: To-hit 21, Damage 14


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 20, 2005)

Btw, if I've made some terrible blunder (aside from not catching the post in which we said the game had started) let me know. This is my first time playing on the EN Forums though I've been playing Play-by-Post for over a year at Wizard's d20 Modern Games Forum.

As such I may be used to different standards. Like OOC in slate-gray, and the dice roller we use. If I make a big mistake just tell me and I'll edit my post accordingly.

Also I hope you don't mind me putting a spoiler block here. I'm never gonna be able to find the Rogue Gallery thread - I really make use of having a char sheet on the first page of a thread for quick reference.

[sblock=Char Sheet for Personal Reference]Carl Svenson
_"Carl is tough, fast, strong... What more could you want from Mobile Infantry?"_






Rolls here.

*Class:* Fast 2 / Strong 1
*Occupation:* Athlete (Climb, Jump, Tumble & bonus feat is Brawl).
*Hit Points:* 8 + 2d8 + 9 = 26(avg)
*Defense:* 21[22] (+5 class, +3 dex, +3 armour) [+1 vs melee - DMA]
*Speed:* 35ft

*Ability Scores*
STR: 16 (+3)
DEX: 18 (+4)
CON: 16 (+3)
INT: 14 (+2)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 11 (+0)

*Saves*
Fort +4; Ref +6; Will +1

*Talents*
Increased Speed (+5)
Melee Smash (+1)

*Feats*
Brawl (occupational)
Personal Firearms Proficiency (1)
Light Armour Proficiency (2)
Defensive Martial Arts (fast)
Street Fighting (3)

*Skills*
Balance +11 [10]
Climb +11 [10]
Hide +11 [10]
Jump +11 [10]
Move Silently +11 [10]
Sleight of Hand +11 [10]
Swim +5 [4]
Tumble +13 [12]
[] = with armour penalty

*Equipment*
Brass Knuckles (personal)
Combat Knife
Brunham TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’ 
Morita TW-203-a Rifle
Light Combat Armour w/ Ultralight Composition [reduces armour penalty by 1] (d20 Future)

*Attack Rolls*
Brass Knuckles (nonlethal) +6, 1d8+1d4+5 melee
Combat Knife (lethal) +5, 2d4+4 melee
Peacemaker (lethal) +6, 2d6 ranged
TW-203-a Rifle (lethal) +6, 2d8 ranged[/sblock]


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 21, 2005)

[OT-mode on]Psst, Skrittiblak, just go to the message boards and klick on Rouges Gallery or follow this: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=156324  [OT-mode off]


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2005)

*Mission 1. End of round 4.*

Warrior Bug #1 strikes with a full attack against Trooper 3, (Modified melee attack rolls of 22 (Claw), 16 (Claw) and 19 (Bite), hitting Trooper 3 with one claw dealing 5hp damage!).
Warrior Bug #2 co-ordinating with it's companion full attacks Trooper 3, (Modified melee attack rolls of 19 (Claw), 21 (Claw) and 22 (Bite), hitting Trooper 3 with the bite dealing 6hp damage!).  Trooper 3 screams in pain as the bugs bite latches around his left leg, (Modified grapple check for bug of 32 vs Trooper grapple check of 15, Trooper is grappled!), and pulls him closer.
Jacob puts a full burst into Bug 3 from his Morita, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PBS) = 28, a hit, the bug paased it's reflex save (DC 15) again, so no damage), Jacob hears Rudy shout, "Check your shooting Trooper!".
Trooper 4 having fully overcome his fear now takes a shot at bug #3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 3 = 14, a miss).
Cyrill takes a 5' step back and autofires a burst into bug #2.  (Modified ranged attack roll of 15 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PBS) = 22, a hit, the bug passed it's reflex save (DC 15) so no damage).
Rudy relizing that the bugs are too close takes a 5' step back to AB-13 and takes a shot at bug #2 which is grappling Trooper 3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PBS) - 4 (Trooper 3 in the way) = 21, a hit, doing 8hp damage!).
Carl runs out, draws his rifle and blasts the first bug he sees, Ranged attack roll of 21 against bug #3, a hit doing 10hp damage after DR!.  Carl is happy to see both the bugs right legs shatter causing it to fall to one side and appears to be dying.
Mel exists (Moves to AA-13) the drop ship and sees the combat zone has changed slightly since looking from inside the ship, she fires a burst at bug #1, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PBS) - 4 (Burst) = 23, a hit, doing 19hp damage!), she is happy to see the bug explode into a cloud of green and yellow goo.  Bug #1 is dead.
Sergant Lawson happy to see the Troopers now exiting the dropship orderly gives a look of disgust at Trooper 5 who is cowering in the dropship and runs out to join his squad.  Upon exiting he takes a shot and the flailing bug #3 with his Brunham pistol, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 4 (AB) + 1 (PBS) = 17, a hit (Target was helpless), doing 1hp damage!).  This was enough to kill the bug.  Bug #3 is dead.
Kate pulls back on the flight stick and lifts the slingshot up to 50', angling her accent to ensure no blast from the engines hits the troopers.
Trooper 3 drops his Morita, pulls his Brunham pistol from his leg holster and tries to take a shot at the bug holding him, before he can get a shot off the bug bites down hard (Attack of Opportunity), doing 8hp damage!  Trooper 3's limp body lands in Z-9 where the bug tossed him.  Trooper 3 is dying.
Trooper 2 moves to Y-17 and takes a shot at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 3 (AB) + 1 (PBS) = 15, a miss).
Trooper 5 is onboard the slingshot.
Robert warns Rudy, "We have bugs approaching at your 10 o'clock sir!  Looks like 4 warrior bugs with a plasma!  ETA 10 min.  Permission to give cover fire, sir?"
Rudy shouts at the squad, "Let's get that last bug down and get that sardine can launch open!  We got more bugs on the way!".


Player actions please.

Ammo Status for current magazine:
Jacob 9
Cyrill 20
Carl 29
Mel 25

OCC:  If players would prefer to roll their own rolls then that is fine, just post the results with your actions.  The yellow denotes a dead creature.  Light blue means ally in trouble.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 21, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Roger that, Sir!"

Cyrill fires one shot at the last dying bug.


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll try this no-rolls thing. 

Carl takes a shot at any remaining bugs with his attack action and then moves as fast as he can towards the 'sardine can launch'.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 21, 2005)

Jacob advances 25' forward to Z-14 and takes a single shot at bug #2

expendable temporary inventory[sblock] 8rounds in clip, 3 full TW-203-a mags left
15rounds in clip, 2 full TW-1020s mags left
2 M-901 HE grenades
1 MedKit
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 21, 2005)

Mel unloads a shot at the last Bug standing, and hotfoots it towards the launch.

(single shot plus move action)


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 22, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

After Cyrill is sure that the dying bug is now a good (=dead) bug he drops his Morita to the ground and runs to Trooper 3.

"Medic!!!"

Edit: I've got no ranks on heal...dang!


----------



## mariusm (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mission 1. End of round 5.*

Bug #2 lunges 5' forward and full attacks Mel, (Modified melee attack rolls of 15 (Claw), 14 (Claw) and 13 (Bite), missing with all three attacks).
Jacob advances 25' forward to Z-14 and takes a single shot at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 4 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PBS) = 13, a miss).
Trooper 4 moves to AD-13 and takes a single shot at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 3 = 13, a miss).
Cyrill fires one shot at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PBS) = 20, a hit doing 2hp damage), the shot hitting the bug in the side but that was enough to cause it to stagger and fall backwards.  Bug #2 is dying.
Rudy yells orders saying Trooper 4, Trooper 2 and Sergeant Lawson must head to the West side of the launch and form a line to greet the new bugs as they arrive.  Rudy gives Robert the ok for suppresive fire to give the squad some time to rescue any survivors in the launch.
Carl moves as fast as he can towards the 'sardine can launch'.  Runs 13 squares to O-14 the launch bay door.  The bay door looks pretty busted up from the crash landing.
Mel hotfoots it towards the launch, stopping next to Carl in O-13.
Sergeant Lawson heads to Trooper 3 to see if something can be done for the poor chap, (Heal check of 13 + 1 = 14 vs DC 15, fail), he can't however seem to stop the bleeding.
Kate takes the Slingshot up to 100' and turns towards the oncoming bugs, she says to Rudy, "Best estimate 3 clicks to bugs sir!  Better update that ETA to 8min.".
Trooper 3, (Fort save of 4 + 3 = 7 vs DC 20), does not stabalize this round and looses a hp.
Trooper 2 runs to where he was ordered to go, moves to J-7.
Trooper 5 is onboard the slingshot.
Robert takes aim with the twin rotary front cannons, waiting until Kate gets the ship in range before opening up.


Player actions please.

Ammo Status for current magazine:
Jacob 8
Cyrill 19
Carl 29
Mel 25


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 22, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill double moves west to the Launch and he will look for survivors (perception? investigation?).


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 22, 2005)

Skrittiblak said:
			
		

> Carl takes a shot at any remaining bugs with his attack action and then moves...




[OOCI took a shot last turn! Ah well, there's always this turn.[/OOC]

Carl _takes a shot_ at one of three bugs with his attack action and then moves inside the launch with his move action. He has a quick look around (spot check?)


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 22, 2005)

Jacob moves over to Trooper 3 and attempts to stabalize

expendable temporary inventory[sblock]
8rounds in clip, 3 full TW-203-a mags left
15rounds in clip, 2 full TW-1020s mags left
2 M-901 HE grenades
1 MedKit[/sblock]


----------



## mariusm (Nov 23, 2005)

*Mission 1, Update.*

Currently the launch interior is inaccessible due to the damaged bay doors...

Jacob moves over to Trooper 3 (Y-9) and attempts to stabilize, (Heal check of 1 + 1 = 2 vs DC 15, a fail).
Trooper 4 moves to T-13.
Cyrill double moves west (S-11) to the Launch and he will look for survivors, Spot: You see no body lying outside the ship which looks to be still intact but damaged.
Rudy yells at the troopers to form that defensive line and proceeds to T-9.
Carl takes a shot at the last dying bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 6 (AB) = 16, a hit doing 5hp damage), the bug twitched as the bullet cut through it's hard shell and continues to bleed.  Spot:  You confirm what Cyrill saw.
Sergeant Lawson continues to administer first aid to Trooper 3, (Heal check of 7 + 1 = 8 vs DC 15, fail), and yells, "Medic!  Who can help here!")
Kate drops the nose of the slingshot down and heads towards the oncoming bugs, (Heading NNW away from the squad, distance 50', Current air speed: 50, Altitude: 100')
Trooper 3, (Fort save 18 + 3 = 21 vs DC 20), miraculously stabilizes and will not loose any further hp.
Trooper 2 stands watch looking for any sign of trouble.


The next couple of minutes the squad spent trying to gain access into the launch via the damaged bay doors, while Kate and Robert tried to slow the progress of the approaching bugs.  The actions starts up again after the squad had managed to gain access and found the following:

The pilot, a star marshal and a prisoner are lying dead inside with another star marshal still alive.  The surviving star marshal pulls his sidearm as the door gives way thinking that the bugs had gained entry.  Once he sees the troopers he yells, "Let's get the hell out of here!".

The approaching bugs are presently 2000' away (10 rounds of movement) with the slingshot taking pot shots at them but not very successfully since Kate has to keep dodging the sporadic plasma blasts from the large lumbering plasma bug.  Rudy gives Kate the order to get back here and pick up the squad.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 23, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill joins Corporal Jackson and the other troopers at the "defensive line". He takes cover in the rough terrain and will open fire on the bugs when they come into range (hopefully making good use of his far shot feat -> max. range with 10 range increments: 1875 ft. with a -18 modifier.) He will fire single shots.

"Damn it, I would give my right arm for a real sniperrifle..."


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 23, 2005)

Jacob will toss his rifle and a spare clip to the star marshal and then begin preping trooper 3 for movement onto the slingshot

[sblock=expendable temporary equipment]gun given to marshal, 2 full TW-203-a mags left
15rounds in clip, 2 full TW-1020s mags left
2 M-901 HE grenades
1 MedKit[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 24, 2005)

With the launch open, Melara runs to the injured trooper, attempting to assist the sergeant give aid.

(Aid Another 1d20+2 vs DC 10...if successful will give +2 to sarge's Heal check)

"We gotta hurry! Company on the way!"


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 24, 2005)

Carl takes a kneeling position by the launch and takes a shot at one of the incoming bugs.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 24, 2005)

*Mission 1, Update.*

The warrior bugs race closer to 1800'.  The plasma bug lumbers closer to 1960'.

Cyrill joins Corporal Jackson and the other troopers at the "defensive line". He takes cover in the rough terrain and will open fire on the bugs when they come into range.  He takes a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 6 (AB) - 18 (range) = 4, a miss).
Jacob will toss his rifle and a spare clip to the star marshal and then begins preping trooper 3 for movement onto the slingshot.
With the launch open, Melara runs to the injured trooper, attempting to assist the sergeant give aid.
Carl takes a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 2 + 6 (AB) - 18 (range) = -12, a miss).
Sergeant Lawson talks to Rudy via his intercom unit, "Well done Corporal on leading the first phase!  We however have some serious bugs heading this way so leave the ordering to me now.  Kate I want you to put our bird down ontop of us because it looks like we will not be waiting around for the relief transport.  We have standing room for the survivor so let's get out of here."
Rudy replies, "Roger that sir!".
Kate confirms the order, "Will be there in 30 seconds sir!".  (Heading SSE towards the squad, distance 2000', Current air speed: 500, Altitude: 100')
Robert takes aim with the twin rotary front cannons before Kate turns and lets loose, (Modified ranged attack roll of 8 + 2 (AB) = 10, a miss), once again spraying bullets all over the place except into the bugs!

OCC:  Posting will now be back to 1 round a post.


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 24, 2005)

Carl takes another shot while he waits for the bird to land.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 24, 2005)

Jacob will sling trooper 3's gun acrost his back and then wait for the bird to land "Sir I will take care of bob, you go ahead an give the bugs hell"
[sblock=expendable temporary equipment ]gun given to marshal, 2 full TW-203-a mags left
15rounds in clip, 2 full TW-1020s mags left
2 M-901 HE grenades
1 MedKit[/sblock]
OOC: bob is trooper 3


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 25, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill keeps on trying to put single bullets into the incoming bugs until he can get into the ship.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 25, 2005)

*Mission 1, Update.*

The warrior bugs race closer to 1600'. The plasma bug lumbers closer to 1920'.

Cyrill takes a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 4 + 6 (AB) - 16 (range) = -6, a miss).
Jacob slings trooper 3's gun acrost his back and then wait for the bird to land. 
Carl takes another shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 6 (AB) - 20 (range) = 3, a miss).
Sergeant Lawson tells Kate to land the dropship between the defensive line and the downed launch.
Rudy takes aim and fires a shot and the lead warrior bug, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 7 (AB) - 20 (range) = 0, a miss).  "Those bugs are just to damn far!", says Rudy.
Kate having now turned the slingshot towards the squad had to bank hard to her left as a huge ball of plasma went sailing past, "Sir we can't keep up with this much longer!".  (Heading SSE towards the squad, distance 1500', Current air speed: 500, Altitude: 100')
Robert now only having a single MW-5050 autocannon on the right side of the ship switches control to this weapon and opens up on the plasma bug, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 2 (AB) = 18, a hit doing 10hp damage).  Robert was happy to see the rounds hit home but the bug hardly seemed to notice.
The star marshal grabs the Morita and extra clip and pushes the damaged bay door to the launch closed, making sure it shuts, before heading over to help Jacob with Trooper 3.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2005)

(You never posted the results of Mel's assistance on the first aid... I'll assume it was either successful, or the downed man is beyond hope. If neither is the case, she'll continue trying to help stabilize him)

Cursing under her breath, Mel stands up and rakes gun fire at the advancing plasma bug, even as she falls back towards the landing zone.

"We need something heavier to take out the plasma thrower!" she calls out. "Rocket launcher or something!"


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 26, 2005)

Jacob will watch trooper 3, making sure that he is stable, and wait for the slingshot to land


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 26, 2005)

Carl moves to square U24 and takes a shot.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 28, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 8.*

The warrior bugs race closer to 1400'. The plasma bug lumbers closer to 1880'.


Cyrill takes a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 8 + 6 (AB) - 14 (range) = 0, a miss).
Jacob checks trooper #3 and sees that he is still breathing and then waits for the bird to land. 
Carl moves to U-24 takes another shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 6 (AB) - 20 (range) = -5, a miss).  The Morita can simply not shoot far enough...
Cursing under her breath, Mel stands up and rakes gun fire at the advancing plasma bug, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 7 (AB) - 20 (range) = -2, a miss), even as she falls back towards the landing zone X-24.
Sergeant Lawson moves to AA-23 to make sure Kate lands where he wants.  
Rudy shouts to the squad, "Hold your fire until the bugs get closer, Cyrill you try pick them off if you can!".
Kate has the Slingshot going full tilt towards the squad.  "Sir that plasma seems to have taken aim off us?", informs Kate. (Heading SSE towards the squad, distance 1000', Current air speed: 500, Altitude: 100')
Robert opens up on the plasma bug, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 2 (AB) - 10 (range) = 9, a miss).  "Kate, that plasma bug seems to standing still?", says Robert.
The star marshal says to Jacob, "You wait here with the injured guy, I will go and help the Sergeant over there.", and moves over to Z-24 while changing his Morita mag for the full one.

Squad actions please.


Ammo Status for current magazine:
Jacob 23 (Trooper #3's rifle)
Cyrill 16
Carl 26
Mel 24


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 28, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Yes Sir! I'll do my best..."

Cyrill keeps on firing single shots at the bugs.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 28, 2005)

'Yessir' Jacob tells the Marshal.  Jacob will then reload trooper #3's rifle.


[sblock=expendable temporary equipment]
30rounds , 1 full TW-203-a mags left
15rounds in clip, 2 full TW-1020s mags left
2 M-901 HE grenades
1 MedKit[/sblock]


----------



## mariusm (Nov 29, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 9.*

The warrior bugs race closer to 1200'. The plasma stands at 1880'.

As the squad watches the approaching bugs they see the plasma bug in the background launch a ball of plasma.  It trails skyward, but at an angle...  "Incoming! Hit the deck", shouts Sergeant Lawson as he sees the ball reach the pinnacle of its trajectory.  The plasma bug was a little off with this first shot with the plasma ball exploding just short of the squad, about 80' out.
Rudy climbs to his feat and yells, "We need to get better cover until our ship gets here!  Any ideas?".  He squeezes off a shot at the lead warrior bug, (Modified ranged attack roll of 6 + 7 (AB) - 18 (range) = -5, a miss).
Cyrill takes a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 6 (AB) - 12 (range) = 7, a miss).
Sergeant Lawson turns to the star marshal and says, "You must stay behind some cover, your light combat armour is not designed for the battle field".
Jacob reloads trooper #3's rifle with a spare mag.
Mel sees the star marshal and Sergeant Lawson talking but can only vaguely make out what the star marshal was saying, since he is not wearing a tactical helmet, over the sounds of battle.  She hears, "...have you got a ship...weapons on board...". (Modified Perception check of 7 + 7 (skill) - 5 (distracted) - 10 (Battle) = -1 vs DC 0 (Person Talking).  She takes a single shot over the heads of her squad mates at the approaching bugs, (Modified ranged attack roll of 3 + 7 (AB) - 18 (range) = -8, a miss).
Kate continues towards the squad at full speed, "Sir I will be coming in hard, so be careful where you stand, as there won't be much time to slow down."  (Heading SSE towards the squad, distance 600', Current air speed: 400, Altitude: 50').   (Modified Pilot check of 14 + 13 (Skill) = 27 vs 15 (Emergency Deceleration), success).
Robert changes aim to the warrior bugs getting closer to the squad, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 2 (AB) - 8 (range) = 13, a miss).
Carl takes another shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 6 (AB) - 18 (range) = 5, a miss). 


Squad actions please.


Ammo Status for current magazine:
Jacob 30 (Trooper #3's rifle)
Cyrill 15
Carl 25
Mel 23

OCC:  If you want your characters to investigate or search you need to say so explicitly so that I can roll for spot checks etc.


----------



## Skrittiblak (Nov 29, 2005)

Carl will double move (70ft due to Increased Speed talent) to Square R11. 

During this double move he will reload his rifle. (I believe it is legal to swap weapons and reload during a double move - if it isn't then he won't.)


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 29, 2005)

Jacob will Defend trooper #3 

[sblock=expendable temporary equipment]
30rounds , 1 full TW-203-a mags left
15rounds in clip, 2 full TW-1020s mags left
2 M-901 HE grenades
1 MedKit[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2005)

Melara perks up at the snippit of overheard conversation. She quickly pounds her way to the two officers so she can hear better, since it's obvious that shooting the bugs is premature at this stage.

"Sorry to interrupt, sir, but did the Marshall just say there were heavy guns on his ship?" she asks, as soon as there's a conversational pause, or her presence is acknowledged.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 30, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 10.*

The warrior bugs race closer to 1000'. The plasma stands at 1880' taking aim at the squad.

Rudy squeezes off a shot at the lead warrior bug, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 7 (AB) - 16 (range) = 4, a miss).
Cyrill takes a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 6 (AB) - 10 (range) = 14, a miss).
Sergeant Lawson seems anoyed with the star marshal and says, "What are you talking about?  What do you want to know about our dropship?".
Jacob is defending trooper #3.
Melara moves to Y-23 so as to be able to listen to the conversation, the star marshal seems to be ignoring her approach and continues to talk to the Sergeant. Melara thinks that his body language seems to be rather strange, (Modfied perception check of 8 + 7 (skill) vs 12 (Bluff), success), he seems to be far more agitated than need be.
Carl will double move (70ft due to Increased Speed talent) to Square R-11. 
Kate continues towards the squad trying to slow down as quick as possible, "Almost there sir!" (Heading SSE towards the squad, distance 300', Current air speed: 300, Altitude: 50'). (Modified Pilot check of 3 + 13 (Skill) = 16 vs 15 (Emergency Deceleration), success).
Robert aims at the warrior bugs getting closer to the squad, (Modified ranged attack roll of 8 + 2 (AB) - 8 (range) = 2, a miss).
Carl takes another shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 6 (AB) - 16 (range) = 3, a miss). 


Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2005)

Intrigued, and getting concerned, Mel stays close to the commander and Marshall, and keeps listening. So as not to be a complete lump though, she raises her rifle to her shoulder and sights the closest warrior bug. She doesn't fire right away, instead taking careful aim and waiting for it's approach to carry it within range.

(Holding action, will fire on closest bug when it gets close enough that the range penalty is less than -10..assuming that happens before we can evac. Also continue snooping in on the conversation.)


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 30, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Driven by his sniper ambition Cyrill keeps on shooting the bugs. He only takes a quick look around to check the other troopers' positions.

Using his comset he says: "If we have any support weapons around bring'em to bear! This bugs are hard to kill."


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 30, 2005)

Jacob wil get ready to get Trooper #3 on the slingshot


----------



## mariusm (Dec 1, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 11.*

The warrior bugs race closer to 800'. The plasma stands at 1880'.

Trooper #2 takes a shot at bug #3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 3 (AB) - 12 (range) = 3, a miss).
Trooper #4 takes a shot at bug #1, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 3 (AB) - 12 (range) = 8, a miss).
Kate shouts, "You guys keep your heads down, incoming!", as she drops the slingshot down to the deck.  (Heading SSE towards the squad, distance 0', Current air speed: 0, Altitude: 0'). (Modified Pilot check of 10 + 13 (Skill) = 23 vs 15 (Hard Climb), success).  Using all the skill she can muster Kate yanks back on the yoke putting the nose of the slingshot up in the air while gunning the air brakes, the craft shakes and shudders as it battles to stay in the air and comes down hard!  Sergeant Lawson, Melara and the star marshal have to dive out of the way as the slingshot skids to a halt.  Kate, Robert and Trooper #5 take 5hp non lethal damage each.
Sergeant Lawson gets to his feet shouting in the direction of the defensive line, "Well done pilot!, Now apes let's get the...", the Sergeants words are cut short by the explosive sound of plasma hitting the defensive line!
The plasma bugs shot hits the squad, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 25 (AB) - 16 (range) = 26 vs 10 (Defense of target square), a hit doing 14hp damage!).  The squad took damage as follows: (DR does not count against the plasma blast)
Trooper #2, (Ref save of 8 + 2 (bonus) + 7 (cover) = 17 vs DC 20, fail), takes 14hp damage!
Cyrill, (Ref save of 16 + 6 (bonus) + 7 (cover) = 29 vs DC 20, pass), takes 7hp damage!
Trooper #4, (Ref save of 20 + 2 (bonus) + 7 (cover) = 29 vs DC 20, pass), takes 7hp damage!
Carl, (Ref save of 18 + 6 (bonus) + 7 (cover) = 31 vs DC 20, pass) takes 7hp damage!
Rudy, (Ref save of 11 + 3 (bonus) + 7 (cover) = 21 vs DC 20, pass) takes 7hp damage!

The star marshal gets to his feet and runs onboard the slingshot through the open bay door.
Melara gets up from where she dove to avoid the slingshot, and sees the star marshal run behind the slingshot.
Rudy peers up again after the gravel stops falling and takes a shot at the warrior bug #1, (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 7 (AB) - 12 (range) = 13, a miss).  He shouts, "We need to wait for that bug to reload before leaving cover troopers!".
Cyrill takes a single shot at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 6 (AB) - 8 (range) = 17, a hit, doing 7hp damage!), with his skillfull shot he created a nice hole in the bugs top mandible!
Jacob picks Trooper#3 up over his shoulder and moves slowly under the heavy weight towards the slingshot.
Carl takes another shot at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 6 (AB) - 12 (range) = 10, a miss). 
Robert continues to man the guns.

Squad actions please.

Squad status:
Name	Ammo	Current HP
Jacob	30	18
Cyrill	13	10
Carl	23	19
Mel	23	18

OCC:  The break in the line denoting the slingshot indicates where the bay door is.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 1, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

HPs: 10/17

Cyrill double moves into the slingshot.

Radio: "Get the hell out of here!"

[OT: Can I man the 2nd gun turret?]


----------



## Skrittiblak (Dec 1, 2005)

Carl sprints x4 speed to a position 140feet north of where he is. He hopes that by splitting with the crew he'll be safer from further plasma blasts. This way he can get a couple of shots in before running for the slingshot when the warriors get too close.

Advanced scout is right!

I assume Carl is able to stay in radio contact with the rest of the team should there be any surprises in store.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 2, 2005)

Melara runs out to help Jacob bear the burden of the fallen trooper, slinging her rifle back over her shoulder.

"Gimme his shoulders! Take his feet, we gotta move it!"

Sharing the load, she makes for the slingshot with as much speed as her partner and safety allow.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 2, 2005)

'Lets move it!' Jacob says as he continues moving towards the slingshot


----------



## mariusm (Dec 2, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 12.*

Warrior bugs race closer to 600'.  Plasma remains at 1880'.

Trooper #2 does not stand up again after the plasma blast... looks like he is dying.
Trooper #4 opens up on full auto at bug #1, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 3 (AB) - 8 (ranged) = 5, a miss).
Kate sounds surprised as she says, "What are you doing?  Unlock that door so that I can open it this instant!".  She remains at the controls however keeping the slingshot grounded.
The squad can hear the indistinct shouting of the star marshal through Kate's intercom, "Take off or I shoot! TAKE OFF, TAKE OFF I AM NOT GOING BACK!", "BAM, BAM, BAM", shots are heard.
Sergeant Lawson moves around to the front of the slingshot to see what is happening inside, he can see the star marshal aiming his Morita at Robert?  As he is still watching he instinctively ducks as he sees muzzle flashes, not that the rounds would pierce the windshield though...
The star marshal fires a 5 round burst at Robert, (Modified ranged attack roll of 15 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) - 4 (Burst fire) = 18, a hit doing 14hp damage!), the bullets rip through Roberts combat flight suit leaving critical wounds in his left shoulder and neck.  Robert slumps forward on top of the firing controls spraying the ground to the west of the slingshot with bullets...
Cyrill can't believe his eyes when he gets to the bay door, moved to AA-21, and finds it locked?
Carl moves 140' north of the defensive line.
Melara and Jacob make better progress carrying the injured trooper, they are surprised to hear the heavy gunfire coming from the slingshot.
Rudy takes a shot at bug #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 7 (AB) - 8 (range) = 9, a miss) while he screams into his intercom, "What is happening back there?", referring to the landing zone.
Trooper #5 having overcome his total fear up until know reacts to what is happening inside the ship and dives on the star marshal from the back, (star marshal gets an attack of opportunity to prevent grapple, Modified ranged attack roll of 2 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 9, a miss) (Trooper #5 grapple roll of 10 + 4 (grapple mod) = 14 vs star marshal grapple roll of 6 + 7 (grapple mod) = 13, success) and manages to grab his arms and wrestle him to the floor, causing the Morita to fall from his grasp.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Skrittiblak (Dec 2, 2005)

Carl will start shooting the Warrior bugs.

_BANG!_

_BANG!_

_BANG!_

Unless I state otherwise, my action is to aim and fire for the next few turns.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 2, 2005)

Continue moving towards the door but keeping a eye/ear on whats goin on inside the launch


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 3, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill tries to open the doors to the slingshot using the appropriate security code (if there is such a thing) or skill (computer use? untrained craft check?).

Radio:"What the hell is going on inside? Open the doors now, we need to evac as soon as possible!

Sir, it seems like our Starmarshal is trying to hijack the slingshot. Several shots were fired inside the ship. The doors are closed. I will try to open the doors now. Kowaltzki over!"


----------



## mariusm (Dec 5, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 13.*

Warrior bugs race closer to 400'. Plasma remains at 1880'.

Trooper #2 looses a hp and is dying.
Rudy yells at Trooper #4, "Grab that downed trooper and pull him back to the landing zone!" after which he takes a shot at bug #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 4 + 7 (AB) - 6 (range) = 5, a miss).  Rudy can't understand why the plasma has not taken another shot since the troopers are sitting ducks?
Trooper #4 slings his rifle across his back while moving to Trooper #2, he clips his lizard line to Trooper #2's back clip and starts dragging, moves to Q-17.
Trooper #5 continues to wrestle with the star marshal, (Trooper #5 grapple roll of 13 + 4 (grapple mod) = 17 vs star marshal grapple roll of 17 + 7 (grapple mod) = 24, fail), however the star marshal manages to break free from his grasp.
The star marshal used his attack to break free from Trooper #5.
Kate draws her peacemaker and takes a shot at the star marshal while leaning around her seat, (Modified ranged attack roll of 6 + 4 (AB) - 4 (melee with Trooper #5) = 6, a miss).
Robert looses a hp and is dying.  Luckily his hands have slipped from the fire controls.
Carl who is now only 260' from the warrior bugs takes a shot at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20 + 6 (AB) = 26, a hit (Confirm critical of 16 + 6 (AB) = 22, confirmed) doing 13hp damage!), ripping a huge hole in the bugs abdomen, it still seems to be coming though!
Jacob and Mel are now right next to the slingshot, however the door remains closed.
Cyrill franticly punches in the security code to open the door... on the digital display he sees the big letters NO ACCESS flashing and the door does not open, the door has the manual override locked on inside!  
Sergeant Lawson talks into his intercom, "Cyrill you continue trying to get that door open, Rudy protect our flank and Mel cover me I want to search that downed launch a bit more thoroughly I don't want any more surprises!".  Sergeant Lawson moves to W-28 while mumbling under his breath, "This was supposed to be a simple rescue mission...".


Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2005)

"Yes sir!" Mel barks, and readies her rifle. As the Sarge moves out, she follows him, ready to shoot any bug that gets too close.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 5, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

[OT: f I get it right Cyrill can't open the doors from outside. If there is a chance to override the manual override he will try it with computer use. If not: ]

Cyrill starts to search the slingshot for emergency exits or other ways inside (using perception/investigation).


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 5, 2005)

*Jacob Marcrat*

Melara, hold this guy Jacob will move up to the door and give cyrill a hand with the door/searching the ship for another entrance


----------



## mariusm (Dec 6, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 14.*

Warrior bugs race closer to 200'. Plasma remains at 1880'.

Trooper #2 (Fort save of 1 + 3 = 4 vs DC 20, fail) does not stabilize this round and looses a hp.
Trooper #4 continues dragging Trooper #2 and moves to W-17.
Rudy falls back to T-17, he yells at Carl, "Get back here trooper... you don't want to be left behind!" and takes a shot at bug #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 7 + 7 (AB) - 2 (range) = 12, a miss).
Trooper #5 tries to dive past the star marshal towards the door hoping to unlock it, however moving the 10' provoked an attack of opportunity from the star marshal.  The star marshal being quite well trained in hand to hand combat brought up his right leg to deliver a mawashi geri to the troopers midriff... (unarmed attack so trooper #5 can try and counter..., Trooper #5 draws his peacemaker and takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 3 (AB) = 14, a miss), shooting into the back of Robert's seat as the kick from the star marshal, (Modified melee attack roll of 13 + 9 (AB) + 2 (feat) = 24, a hit doing 6hp non lethal damage), slams into his side knocking his wind out but he makes it to the door, moves to Z-22.
Kate leaves the controls and rushes to try and help trooper #5, moves to Y-23.  Still having her peacemaker in hand she takes a shot at the star marshal, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 4 (AB) - 4 (melee with trooper #5) = 5, a miss), missing as she tries to avoid hitting the trooper.
Robert (Fort save of 6 + 3 = 9 vs DC 20, fail) does not stabilize this round and looses a hp.
Carl who is practically hugging the bugs now takes a shot at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 6 (AB) = 11, a miss).
Jacob moves to AA-23 and tries to find another way in...
Cyrill continues searching but he knows that the only way that door is opening without the manual unlocked is by breaching it with explosives...
Sergeant Lawson rips the closed bay door to the launch open and rushes inside, he shoves the body of the other star marshal out of the way as it was slumped over  some storage crates.  He is surprised to see as the body rolls over that the star marshal's throat had been cut!  Lying where the body was is a makeshift blade!  Sergeant Lawson thinks to himself, "That explains it!  That star marshal switched clothes!  The prisoner must have planned an escape and used the crash as a good time to stage it.  Now what is inside these crates?"
Mel moves to W-28 to cover the sarge.

Squad actions please.

Squad status:
Name Ammo Current HP
Jacob 30 18
Cyrill 12 10
Carl 21 19
Mel 23 18


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 7, 2005)

'Open the damn door!' Jacob will yell in anger over the radio, and ready for when it opens.  if it does he will rush in and make sure the door stays open.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 7, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Radio:"We need something to blow that doors open! Sir, did you find something useful in the crashed ship? I don't think that my HE-grenade will do the trick and by the way I know sh*# about explosives...Kowaltzki over."

Frustrated, Cyrill moves to AC-19 and fires a shot at the closest bug.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 7, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 15.*

The Warrior charge past Carl?? (He does not understand why they would not go for him as he is on his own) and head for the slingshot... .
Plasma remains at 1880'.

Bug #1 flanks left and moves to Z-13.
Bug #2 flanks right and moves to L-23.
Bug #3 races towards Rudy and then veers right heading to Q-20.
Bug #4 bounds over the ridge where the squad were taking cover and moves to U-14.
Trooper #2 (Fort save of 9 + 3 = 12 vs DC 20, fail) does not stabilize this round and looses a hp.
Trooper #4 shocked to see the bugs closing in so fast stops dragging Trooper #2 and fires a shot at bug #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 3 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 9, a miss).
Rudy can't quite understand why the bugs are behaving so strangely... usually they would simply try and rip through the closest trooper but now they seem to be far more coordinated in their attack?  He doesn't care though and shouts into his intercom, "We have company sarge!", and fires a shot at bug #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 28, a hit (Confirm critical of 18 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 26, confirmed) doing 16hp damage!), causing the bug to squeal in pain as the slug rips into its carapace.
Trooper #5 can't understand why the fake star marshal has a fiendish smile developing but reaches out for the manual lock none the less… and manages to turn the latch!
The impostor draws his sidearm, a colt .45, (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 25, a hit, doing 5hp damage!) and presses it into Trooper #5’s back pulling the trigger… the slug rips through Trooper #5’s power suit slowing somewhat  but still causing him a great deal of pain!  Trooper #5 falls to the ground and is dying…
Kate sees that Trooper #5 was able to switch the manual lock off before he fell to the ground bleeding so she dives to the front of the slingshot and opens the bay door.
Robert (Fort save of 15 + 3 = 18 vs DC 20, fail) does not stabilize this round and looses a hp.
Carl sees the bugs race past him without even slowing down but as they do so he takes a shot at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 6 + 6 (AB) = 12, a miss).
As Jacob sees the bay door sliding open he can see the impostor standing just in front of him with Trooper #5 lying at his feet.  No wanting to be locked out again he moves to AA-22 and secures the door open.
Cyril moves to AC-19 and takes a shot at bug #1, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 20, a hit doing 4hp damage!).
“Roger that Rudy”, says Sergeant Lawson as he cracks open one of the 4 crates lying in the downed launch… inside he can see what appears to be canisters filled with large worm larva.  “What the… what are those?”, remarks Sergeant Lawson.
Mel continues to cover the sarge but is weary of the approaching bugs.


Squad actions please.

Squad status:
Name Ammo Current HP
Jacob 30 18
Cyrill 11 10
Carl 20 19
Mel 23 18


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 7, 2005)

"Sarge, the slingshot's open!" Melara yells as she moves to W26 and fires a quick burst of five shots at Bug #3, using the corner of the launch as cover from the inevitable bug counterattack.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 7, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Radio: "Fire in the hole!"

Cyrill tosses his last HE-grenade at X 11, trying to catch bug #1 and #4 in the blast. He then moves to AA 23.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 8, 2005)

*Jacob Marcrat*

Jacob will level his rifle at the star marshall while growling at him 'Move and you die, sir'

[sblock] jacob readys vs the marshall moving anywhere, be it attempting to stabalize a downed trooper or an attempt to fire upon his fellows [/sblock]


----------



## mariusm (Dec 8, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 16.*

Plasma remains at 1880'.

Trooper #2 (Fort save of 20 + 3 = 23 vs DC 20, success) does stabilize this round will not loose anymore hp.
Kate seeing an opportunity while at the controls once again yanks on the yoke and tips the slingshot and moves 5' sideways... causing the fake star marshal, (Ref save 4 + 3 = 7 vs DC 15), to loose his footing and since he failed to grab hold of anything he goes tumbling out of the slingshot to AB-22.
Jacob being ready for any event fires a shot as he sees the fake star marshal coming towards him, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 19, a hit doing 10hp damage!), hitting the fake star marshal in the left shoulder.
The fake star marshal seems to be deep in concentration when he stands up from prone.
Cyrill tosses his last HE-grenade at X-11, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 6 (AB) - 10 (range, OCC: I have taken the range increment as 10' as per D20F rules) = 13 vs 10, a hit doing 10hp damage!) trying to catch bug #1 and #4 in the blast and he does! He then moves to AA-23.
Mel moves to W-26 and fires a 5 round burst at bug #3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 7 (AB) - 4 (Burstfire) = 20, a hit doing 21hp damage!), punching several holes through the bug!
Bug #4 shifts 5' to T-15 and full attacks Rudy, (Modified melee attack rolls of 7 + 9 (AB) - 4 (non lethal) = 12, claw miss, 5 + 9 (AB) - 4 (NL) = 10, claw miss, 7 + 4 (AB) - 4 (NL) = 7, bite miss).
Rudy knows he is in trouble trying to fire his rifle being so close to a bug but he still takes a shot after stepping away 5', (Bug #4 gets free attack 10' reach, Modified melee attack roll of 13 + 9 (AB) - 4 (NL) = 18, claw miss), (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 13, a miss).
Trooper #4 drags Trooper #2 as quick as he can towards the slingshot and moves to Z-22.
Trooper #5 (Fort save of 8 + 3 = 11 vs DC 20, fail) does not stabilize this round and looses a hp.
Robert (Fort save of 17 + 3 = 20 vs DC 20, success) does stabilize this round and will not loose anymore hp.
Carl double moves towards the squad, moves to R-11.
Sergeant Lawson knows that they need to evacuate so he grabs a canister with a worm in and races towards the slingshot, "Mel let's get going!",  he shouts as he clears the launch and moves to AA-26.
Bug #1 races to AA-19 and as it scampers over some rough terrain it lashes out at Jacob with a claw, (Modified melee attack roll of 18 + 9 (AB) - 4 (NL) = 23, a hit doing 5hp non lethal damage!
Sergeant Lawson and Mel are surprised by Bug #2 as it races up and over the slingshot jumping to AC-23... "these bugs are behaving very strangely", says the sarge. 
Bug #3 races around the downed launch and moves to V-31.


Squad actions please.

Squad status:
Name Ammo / Current HP / Non-Lethal Damage
Jacob 29 / 18 / 5
Cyrill 11 / 10
Carl 20 / 19
Mel 18 / 18


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 8, 2005)

"Jesus...it almost looks like they're trying to get to the marshall," Mel gasps as she trots to keep up with the Sarge and sees the situation near the slingshot. "They're all -protecting- him!"

Then she stiffens as she catches a glimpse of the towering blue-green abdomen of the plasma bug in the distance. The plasma bug that had barely done anything this whole fight.

"Don't kill the marshall!" she bellows into the comm. "He may be the only thing keeping that plasma bug off our asses!"

She takes an aimed shot at Bug 3, hoping to finish it off and clear their rears.

(Move to Z25 and shoot Bug 3)


----------



## Skrittiblak (Dec 8, 2005)

Since there is no impeding terrain and Carl can move in a straight line - Carl would have sprinted last turn instead of double-moving. But actually it looks like the map already reflects that. 

He breathed a sigh of relief when the bugs ran past him. But a touch of nervousness fills him because it suggests the bugs are capable of having clarity of purpose.

Carl moves to the edge of cover, allowing him a weapon swap, and switches to his pistol and his knife. He point-blank pistol-caps the bug that should be ~10 ft from him.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 8, 2005)

*Jacob Marcrat*

Jacob moves back a bit to Z-23 and takes a single shot at bug 1


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 9, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Radio:"Good point, Mel! Let's kill the many legged freaks, capture this marshal thing and get out of here. And someone look after the wounded! Kowaltzki Over!"

Cyrill takes a (5 ft.) step to Z 24 and puts another bullet in bug #2


----------



## mariusm (Dec 12, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 17.*

Plasma remains at 1880'.

Trooper #2 unconcious and stable.
Kate tries to keep the slingshot stable after tipping it last round, she shouts, “Let’s get going!  I don’t want any of those bugs onboard!”.
Jacob moves back a bit to Z-23 and takes a single shot at Bug #1, (Modified ranged attack roll of 4 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 12, a miss).
The fake star marshal seems almost pleased that the bugs are now here… he smiles as he steps back and takes a shot at Trooper #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (melee with bugs) = 13, a miss).
Cyrill takes a (5 ft.) step to Z-24 and takes another shot at Bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 12, a miss). 
Mel moves to Z-25 and takes a shot at Bug #3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 7 (AB) = 19, a hit doing 9 hp damage!), the well placed slug slamming straight into the bugs head ripping it wide open, the bug falls limp to the ground.  Bug #3 is dying.
Bug #4 shift 5’ to U-16 and full attacks Rudy, (Modified melee attack rolls of 17 + 9 (AB) – 4 (non lethal) = 22, claw hit doing 6hp non lethal damage, 15 + 9 (AB) – 4 (non lethal) = 20, a claw miss, 18 + 4 (AB) – 4 (non lethal) = 18, a bite miss).  Rudy falls to the ground unconscious after the bug slammed him against the head with a claw.
Rudy is unconscious.
Trooper #4 drags Trooper #2 onto the slingshot and dumps him in a seat.  He then gets ready to try and help Trooper #5 next round.
Trooper #5 (Fort save of 12 + 3 = 15 vs DC 20, fail) does not stabilize this round and looses a hp.
Robert is unconscious and stable.
Carl moves to S-13 and takes a shot at Bug #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 6 (AB) 17, a hit doing 4hp damage!), luckily the shot hits the wounded bug in the centre of the abdomen ripping a neat hole into it.  This wound was too much for the bug and it stumbles and falls to the ground.  Bug #4 is dying. 
Sergeant Lawson moves up to Trooper #3, Bug #2 gets a free attack, (Modified melee attack roll of 18 + 9 (AB) – 4 (non lethal) = 23, a miss), just ducking under the bugs claw and grabs Trooper #3 under the shoulder and dumps him into the slingshot.  “Come on apes!”, he shouts as he heads towards the slingshot doors again.
Bug #1 shifts 5’ to AA-20 and full attacks Jacob, (Modified melee attack rolls of 14 + 9 (AB) – 4 (non lethal) = 19, a claw miss, 17 + 9 (AB) – 4 (non lethal) = 22, claw hit doing 3hp damage, 15 + 4 (AB) – 4 (non lethal) = 15, a bite miss).  Jacob is protected by his power suit but the strong blow from the bugs claw still causes him pain as it slams into his chest.
Bug #2 shifts 5’ to AB-22 and full attacks Mel, (Modified melee attack rolls of 17 + 9 (AB) – 4 (non lethal) = 22, a claw miss, 4 + 9 (AB) – 4 (non lethal) = 9, a claw miss, 3 + 4 (AB) – 4 (non lethal) = 3, a bite miss).
Bug #3 is dying.


Squad actions please.

Squad status:
Name Ammo / Current HP / Non-Lethal Damage
Jacob 28 / 18 / 8
Cyrill 10 / 10
Carl 20 or 14 / 19
Mel 17 / 18


----------



## mariusm (Dec 12, 2005)

*Player Actions Please...*

Player actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 12, 2005)

Jacob will toss one of his gernades at AC-20 then attempt to move into the launch, trying to get right in the SM's face.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 12, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill takes another shot at bug #2 and moves inside the slingshot.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2005)

Mel risks snapping another 5 round burst off at Bug 2 even at close range, then retreats into the slingshot and covers the ramp with her rifle.

"Anyone got the ship guns?" she asks tensely. "Once we're in the air, that plasma bug's gonna light up like a Christmas tree."


----------



## mariusm (Dec 13, 2005)

*Mission 1. Round 18.*

Plasma remains at 1880'.

Trooper #2 unconcious and stable.
Kate keeps the slingshot stable as the squad keeps boarding.
Jacob tosses one of his grenades at AC-20, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 7 (AB) - 4 (range) = 15 vs 10, a hit).  As the grenade lands Jacob sees Bug #2 dive on top of it!  The grenade detonates moments later sending a shower of bug juice and bits into the air killing Bug #2.  As Jacob moves past Bug #1 it gets a free attack, (Modified melee attack roll of 17 + 9 (AB) - 4 (non lethal) = 22, a hit doing 5hp non lethal damage!), and clobbers him with a claw accross his back as Jacob moves to W-22.
The fake star marshal takes a shot at Cyrill, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 20, a hit doing 8hp damage!), hitting him hard in the side.  The relative light armor from the Raider suit not helping much.
Cyrill changes aim at Bug #1 as he sees Bug #2 disapear into a green mist, (Modified ranged attack roll of 8 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 15, a miss), and moves to X-21.
Mel fires a 5 round burst at Bug #1 since Bug #2 is no longer a target, (Modified ranged attack roll of 7 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) - 4 (burst) = 11, a miss), and moves into the slingshot to Y-21.
Bug #4 continues to bleed.
Sergeant Lawson shouts, "Is that everyone?  Where is my corporal!  Kate rotate!", as he moves to the open bay door clipping his lizard line into a hook at the door.  "Somebody move this trooper!", he shouts refering to Trooper #5 at his feet.
Rudy is unconscious.
Trooper #4 drags Trooper #5 out of the way and tries to help, (Modified heal check of 11 + 1 = 12 vs DC 15, fail), but does not stop the bleeding.
Trooper #5 (Fort save of 19 + 3 = 22 vs DC 20, success) stabilizes this round and will not loose anymore hp.
Robert is unconscious and stable.
Carl is still outside the dropship.
Bug #1 starts digging!
Bug #2 is dead.
Bug #3 is dying.

Squad actions please.

Squad status:
Name Ammo / Current HP / Non-Lethal Damage
Jacob 28 / 18 / 13
Cyrill 9 / 2
Carl 20 or 14 / 19
Mel 12 / 18


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 14, 2005)

if he can, jacob will try to toss his last HE gernade down the bughole, and if he cannot he will instead hop on one of the launches gun turrets and try and take a shot at the plasma bug


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 14, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Damn, I'm hit."

Cyrill moves to one of the gun turrets and will start blasting the bugs ASAP.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2005)

"Carl, get your ass IN HERE!" Melara snaps over the comm to the last mobile trooper outside. She then looks at the Sarge. "Rudy's still out there. He's down, but he could be alive. Permission to go grab him?"

As she talks, she yanks her nearly expended magazine out of her rifle and slaps a fresh one in.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 15, 2005)

*Mission 1.  Round 19.*

Plasma remains at 1880', but seems to be taking aim!
Trooper #2 unconscious and stable.
Kate turns the slingshot so that the sergeant can have better access to Rudy.
Jacob has to stow his grenade as the target is now not available anymore.
The fake star marshal disappears down the hole right behind Bug #1.
The rest of the squad watches as Sergeant Lawson jumps out of the slingshot as is passes slowly over Rudy, in one swift motion the sergeant rolls Rudy over and grabs his lizard line.  He then dives back into the slingshot and clips Rudy’s line into the door hook.  “Pull him in”, he shouts as he ducks out of the way of Carl clambering aboard.

As Kate banks away from the launch crash site the squad sees a ball of plasma decimate the area where the slingshot was just moments before…  Kate puts the slingshot on a direct path to the launch station.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 15, 2005)

*Mission 1 debrief.*

The omega pathfinders had quite a rough time staging this rescue mission.  Sergeant Lawson almost came to blows with Captain Underwood when it came out that the brass knew that there was something “unusual” about what was happening at the launch station on Fomalhaut.  It turns out that they had suspicious about a cult, known only as the “Insect Touched”, that had acquired the skill to control the bugs.  PSI Ops is really interested in how the cult does this and of course would like to capture some of the cultists alive.  The larva that Sergeant Lawson brought back has been handed over to the xeno division to study further.

The squad results were as follows:
6 Warrior bugs were killed with 1 Warrior bug injured and 1 Plasma bug injured.  The rescue mission was a success however a medium level cultist managed to escape.  The squad took several hits with 4 members going down but luckily with no fatalities.
Each of the player characters has earned 1260xp for the mission.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 16, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill will pay the sick bay a visit ASAP.


----------



## Skrittiblak (Dec 16, 2005)

Carl congratulates the rest of his team-mates on a succesfully executed mission and apologizes for his slow response times.

Head's up. I will be on a ski-trip from Dec 20 - Jan 3. I will continue to post during this period but it will affect my frequency (which is already lower than most everyone else's and for this I apologize). I understand if you want to swap me for someone who is more frequent - but I am happy to stick around if my posting hasn't been too much of a game-slower so far. Your call.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 19, 2005)

*Mission 2.*

Details regarding the new mission that the Omega Pathfinders will need to undertake will be posted soon...

Skrittiblak your place won't be lost if posting is slow...


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 19, 2005)

jacob will let his companions know that he is being transferd to a differnet squad.


----------



## Skrittiblak (Dec 19, 2005)

"Jacob?" says Carl, "You're transferring! What gives? Tell us about it."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2005)

After spending some time on her own, Melara visits medical to see how her squaddies are doing.

She plops down heavily in the chair next to Cyrill's bed and gives him a wan smile. "Hey trooper. How're you pulling through??"


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 19, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Well, if the medics treat this plasma burns and remove the bullet this wannabe Starmarshal put in me I'll be fine. Anyway thanks for asking. Any news about this strange bug stuff the Sergeant recovered? Do you know how the rest of the squad's doing?"


----------



## mariusm (Dec 20, 2005)

*After a little R&R. (2 weeks pass)*

Sergeant Lawson addresses the squad in the operations room in launch station Audil.  "Apes, looks like we are going to be calling this dust bowl planet home for a while.  
I spoke to Captain Underwood this morning and spotters have found what looks like it could be a hideout for this Insect Touched Cult.  You guys must let the quarter master know what you need to take with because we are going to assault this little bug brother dive!  We are going to be dropped off about 5 clicks out and will ride the rest of the way in a GK-12 Gecko Armoured Personnel Carrier.  Luckily the brass have found the time to request two M-8 Marauder Assault Armours to be accompanying us into the zone.  We dust off in 4 hours so get your plastic duckies and bug spray, dismissed!"

The squad will consist off:
Sergeant Lawson
Corporal Rudy Jackson
Private Cyrill Kowaltzki
Melara Richter
Carl Svenson
Replacement for Jacob Marcat
Trooper #1
Trooper #2
Trooper #3
Trooper #4

Support Personnel:
Tank (Big farmer boy turned Marauder pilot)
Carina (Hard as nails girl next door)

OCC: The squad will be full hp before leaving.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 20, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill is one of the first to show up at the quartermaster's office/bunk/depot.

"Sir, do you have something in stock with a little bit more range than our good old Morita? Eventually with a scope...? And some DumDum-ammo...[if the MI uses stuff like this] If you can't help just hand me a couple of grenades and 10 clips for the Morita please. We are going to see some serious action like...you know."

After receiving any equipment:"Thank you, SIR!"


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey mate, gonna need Electric, Demolitions, and Mechanical Toolkit fer my next mission.  Also if ya got a SW-402 Triple GL and some HE gernades ta go with it would be great.  Or maby a SW-404 Javelin with some lovely Firecracker missles? eh? Also can i get a the TW-203-A Morita rifle?  Jacob just happens to overhear Cyrill asking for a rifle with a scope. walking over with a smile, he introduces himself  Hey mate, The names Jacob, saw ya at the briefing.  Soundes like a good time eh. without missing a beat, Jacob turnes to the Supplie clerk.  hey, give this man a TW-202-1 Hawkeye.  This boy here could shoot the wiskers off a cat at 300 paces in a huricane.  Mans a natural shot. all the while beaming a smile at the Clerk.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 20, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"The name is Cyrill but you can call me Kowaltzki just like anybody else. Hawkeye sounds good, we definitly need the right tools for this job. I want the bugs as far away as possible when I take'em down. You like heavy weapons...will come in handy if we need to take down this big plasma bugs. The squad needs some support weapons, the Morita is not the right toy for large group of bugs. Reliable and all... sure thing but it lacks the punch it needs to take those xeno freaks out fast. But I will do fine for this bug loving cultists."

To the quatermaster:

"So it's a Hawkeye and an appropriate sidearm. Some nades too. I don't want to carry to longarms around. But I think the Peacemaker will do the trick for now. Unless you got somethinger better for me..."


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 20, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

SORRY double post


----------



## mariusm (Dec 20, 2005)

*Get your equipment.*

The quartermaster says, "We don't have too much in stock but if approved we can get stuff in from Fomalhaus".

Currently the quartermaster has the following in stock (Both on hand and obtainable from Fomalhaus).

Side Arms:
Peacemaker pistol
Tinderbox Flamer's

Long Arms:
Morita Rifle
Hawkeye's
XW-103-S7 Shotgun (underslung)
XW-110-G1 grenade launcher (underslung)

Heavy:
Triple GL's
Bugbroom's

Grenades:
M-901 HE's
M-902 Frag's
M-904C Chem's

OCC:  Troopers can choose what ever they can carry... just post what you take with and once everyone has posted I will start Mission 2... remember to watch the weight limit for you strength.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 20, 2005)

Well then, a tinderbox you say? i'll take one! i love the smell of burnt bug in the morning Jacob says with a smile and a dreamy look on his face  Hrm i'll also take a pistol and a Triple GL, 2 clips for the tinderbox and the peacmaker, please, along with 15 HE gernades, if ya can spare that many.  Also do ya happen to have a Mech Kit? gonna need it fer our marauder buddies


[sblock=ooc] will all that gear, Jacob will be at 49lb[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2005)

Mel gives the other two troopers a nod of acknowledgement as she enters the quartermasters and takes a look around.

"Lemme see one of those under-rifle grenade launchers," she asks the quartermaster, and in a moment is hefting it experimentally and nodding. "One of those, plus a few extra HE slugs for it. Five HE hand grenades too.

As she attaches the grenade launcher to her trusty Morita, she glances over to see what everyone else is packing and gives an approving whistle. "Not bad. We're going in hot this time. You're the new guy, Jacob, right? Welcome aboard." Mel offers a hand.

Introductions complete she gives the quartermaster another look and asks, "Got any special ammo for the Moritas? Or extended clips?"


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 21, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

To the quatermaster: "I will take a Hawkeye with some clips [number depending on the number of rounds per clip, I guess 5-7] and hand me 5 HE nades please. Here - you can have my Morita back."

To his squad members: "Looks like we have all the stuff we need. Does anybody know anything about this bug loving cultists? It's somehow creepy that humans want to control this things. Never mind...we will give them a good run for their money, after all we are the O M E G A...!!!"

[OOC: 1. Can someone please post the stats of the Hawkeye? If I know how much ammo is in one clip I can tell you how much I will carry with me. 2. I will be on christmas trip from the 23. till 27. but I think I will be able to post once a day.]

Edit:

BTW: here is is a pic from Kowaltzki during bootcamp


----------



## mariusm (Dec 21, 2005)

*The Quartermaster replies.*

"Well... if you're talking about these...", he says as he brings a large box to the front.  When he opens it Mel can see various colored boxes of ammo.  "We have these blue boxes, they punch a nice hole in bug shell, these red boxes that have an explosive tip and these yellow boxes that rip nice big holes in unarmored targets.  Take your pick!".

All variants of ammo are available for the Morita and Hawkeye only.

Blue:
Armor Piercing round (AP): +1 circumstance bonus against target with armor or natural armor but -1 penalty to damage rolls.

Red:
Explosive (EX): +1 damage to pistol ammo and +3 damage to rifle ammo.  Since these rounds are so expensive only 1 mag per trooper will be allowed.

Yellow:
Jacketed Hollowpoint (JHP): -1 circumstance penalty against target with armor or natural armor but +1 bonus to damage rolls.

The quartermaster says, "Oh by the way the Hawkeye has the following features."...

Weapon: TW-202-1 'Hawkeye'
Type: Rifle
Damage: 2d8
Crit: 19-20
Range/Spaces: 200ft/40
Burst: -
RoF: S, A
Mag.: 24	
Size: Large
Weight: 8lbs


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2005)

"Oh..." Melara lifts a red-tagged magazine off the table with a gentle, nearly reverent expression. "You just made my Christmas list. Hex bullets make Mommy Morita so -very- happy..."

She takes a clip each of AP and JHP ammo as well, then several clips of the 'usual.'

After a moment, she realizes that the underslung grenade launcher has radically changed the balance of her rifle, making her think twice about it.

"Hey, anyone know if we'll have range time to practice with this before we ship out? I'm gonna be kicking up some dust with this thing glued to my gun."

(does having an underslung GL affect the firing properties of the rifle? If so, can practice mitigate? Or do I have to take the appropriate weapon feat to use the UGL and rifle effectively?)


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 22, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Touching the Hawkeye Cyrill says:"The sweetness...this baby is just the thing I was looking for. Combined with all this types of ammo the bugs better prepare for a tough ride!"

Cyrill takes the Hawkeye, one clip of each special ammo, 4 regular clips and 4 HE nades. He then gives his Morita to the quatermaster.

"Take good care for this rifle. It served me well during our last mission."

To Melara:"I got all the stuff I need. Let's head to the hangar bay [or wherever the squad will gather]. I'm eager to see some action!"

[OOC: IIRC you need an exotic weapon prof. to use the UGL or you will get a -4 malus on using it. You don't need a feat to use a personal firearm with an attached weapon.]


----------



## mariusm (Dec 22, 2005)

*Mission 2. 06:00.*

As the dawn breaks over the bustling launch station Kate gets the full 600 tons of metal into the sky.  She always liked to fly the Black Knight Class Scout Ships as these ships were astounding at transporting troops and equipment speedily to a target zone.  When the craft was above 100ft she steered it in the direction of the drop zone, "Ok, we're on our way.  ETA 25 minutes to drop zone."  

The squad are all strapped in their seats in the scout ship with the Gecko, with all their equipment, securely parked in the storage bay.  The two M-8's standing to one side with Carina and Tank doing last minute adjustments.


On board the Gecko besides the troopers equipment will be.
5 medical kits
2 basic mechanical toolkits
2 search-and-rescue kits
1 surgery kit
50 field rations


OCC:
Is this equipment correct so far?
Jacob:	Tinderbox + 2 clips, Peacemaker + 2 clips, Triple GL, 15 HE grenades.  Let me know if they are M-901 hand grenades or M-298 HE rounds for the Triple GL.
Kowaltzki:  Hawkeye + 1 AP Clip + 1 HE Clip + 1 JHP Clip, 4 regular clips and 4 HE M-901 hand grenades.
Mel:  Morita + under slung grenade launcher + 1 AP Clip + 1 JHP Clip.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 23, 2005)

ooc:
mariusm, the triple gl fires the 901HE,902f, 904C, and 909S gernades according to my SRD.  did it change with an errant that i need to get?


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 23, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowlatzki*

Cyrill carries the Peacemaker with 3 clips as his sidearm.

[OOC: My girlfriend ended up in hospital last night I may have to end my x-mas trip to get to her. So it may be possible that I can't post for the next couple of days...sorry. I will post ASAP if I will be able to post.]


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 23, 2005)

Melara also carries 5 HE hand grenades, and 3 extra (normal) clips for the Morita.


----------



## Skrittiblak (Dec 24, 2005)

Carl loads up on ammunition for his rifle and pistol and grabs 3 HE, Frag and Chem grenades for this mission.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 24, 2005)

*Seems strange.*



			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> ooc:
> mariusm, the triple gl fires the 901HE,902f, 904C, and 909S gernades according to my SRD.  did it change with an errant that i need to get?




I know it says this in the book but it seemed strange to me that the grenade launcher would fire the same grenade that was thrown by hand?  I have just rulled it that the Triple GL would be like a modern 40mm grenade launcher using the M-298 HE rounds.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 24, 2005)

ok, sounds good.  also can we use the ooc thread for topics such  as this.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 26, 2005)

*Mission 2, 07:25.*

Kate put the scout ship down in a slight depression about 5 miles from the suspected cultist base.  "Ok sarge I will pick you guys up in 6 hours, don't be late!"

"Roger that, Kate.", said Sergeant Lawson.  "Let's move out!", he added.
Trooper #1 revved up the Gecko and drove in the direction of the base.  Progress was slow over the rough terrain but the troopers were quite accustomed to the bumpy ride associated with troop transports.

When the Gecko had progressed to be about 2 miles from the cultist base the silence was broken by Carina speaking into her intercom,  "We have bogies at 2 o'clock sarge!  I have 6 blips, range 500', altitude 30'".
"Alright apes!  Ready to disembark and form a defensive perimeter!  Rudy take charge outside I will coordinate the M8's and Gecko!  Go, go, go.", shouts Sergeant Lawson.


Squad actions please.

OCC:
Is this equipment correct so far?
Jacob: Tinderbox + 2 clips, Peacemaker + 2 clips, Triple GL + 15 M-298 HE slugs, 5 HE grenades. 
Kowaltzki: Hawkeye + 1 AP Clip + 1 HE Clip + 1 JHP Clip, 4 regular clips and 4 HE M-901 hand grenades, Peacemaker + 3 clips.
Mel: Morita + under slung grenade launcher + 1 AP Clip + 1 JHP Clip + 3 regular clips, 5 HE M-901 hand grenades.
Carl: Morita + 3 clips, Peacemaker + 3 clips and grabs 3 HE, Frag and Chem grenades.

Since the Gecko has crapped quarters characters will only be shown on the map if outside the vehicle.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 27, 2005)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill readies himself to bail out of the vehicle when he gets the order for it. The plan is to take cover and scan the area for approaching bugs. In his hands he holds his brand new Hawkeye rilfe...


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 27, 2005)

*Jacob, in the gecko*

If there is a turret on the APC, Jacob will try to man it, if not Jacob will get out behind Cyrill and ready his TGL

OOC: my equipment is correct, as long as there is a demo kit and mechanical kit in the gecko somewhere


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 27, 2005)

Mel sets her rifle to burst fire and prepares to storm down the ramp in Cyrill and Jacob's wake.


----------



## mariusm (Dec 28, 2005)

*Mission 2, Encounter 1. Round 1.*

Hoppers flying in defensively, ducking and weaving to avoid gunfire.  Range 500', alt 30'

Sergeant Lawson shouts, "Rudy get your men out!  Carina, Tank put some lead in those hoppers."
Carina aims her twin morita's towards the approaching bugs and fires a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 2 + 13 (AB) - 8 (range) = 7, a miss)
Tank turns and aims his twin morita's towards the bugs too and fires a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 13 (AB) - 8 (range) = 10, a miss)
Rudy yells at the troopers as they are exiting the Gecko, "Keep it tight guys you know the drill, Kowaltzki put one between their eyes!".
The troopers will exit the Gecko this round and take up position around it.

http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a167/mariusm/Map2a.jpg

OCC: The weapons, twin machine guns, will be manned by the driver Trooper #1 on the APC.  I have trouble uploading the maps while on holiday?  Please use the link to view the map.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 29, 2005)

Jacob will plow out of the gecko and ready his TGL for when the bugs are in range


----------



## mariusm (May 10, 2006)

*Squad actions.*

OCC: This is a summary of the last round...  I only saved what I posted.  Please post what you all would like to do...

Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 2.
The hissing from the tear gas grenade continues and the cloud swells to 10’ radius.

Cyrill keeps his eyes open for any hostile movements by the crowd of humans.
Human #6 (Fort save of 14 vs DC 15, fail), starts coughing uncontrollably from the gas and stumbles backwards into the boxes to the south.
Carl seeing that he has caused quite a stir offers a weak apology and shouts at the humans to the south east, “GET DOWN, GET DOWN!”, while taking a 5’ step forward and keeping his rifle ready for any hostile movement.
Human #7 continues to cough from the gas effects and continues to lie on the ground.
Rudy quickly turns human #7 over and binds his hands behind his back.  Rudy then looks up at the rest of the crowd to the south east.
Human #3 takes a 5’ step towards the boxes to his west.
Sarge moves 15’ into the room and keeps his rifle trained at Human #8, “DON’T MOVE!”, he shouts.
Jacob keeps his TGL ready.
Human #4 also moves 5’ west to the boxes.  Carl and Cyrill both see him slip something under his jacket… you can’t make out what it is but you know he did something. (Sleight of hand 5 vs Carls Spot of 11 and Cyrills spot of 8).
Human #1 shuffles 5’ towards the stairs trying not to make the move overly hostile.
Human #2 scared by what is happening falls back 5’ to against the south wall.
Mel grabs some of the binders and moves towards Human #2 who is now cowering by the south wall.  As the target is offering no resistance it is a simple matter for Mel to turn Human #2 around and bind his hands.
Human #5 puts his hands in the air and shouts, “Don’t shoot, we are just workers” and takes a step towards the sarge.
Human #8 seeing his comrade come forward also says, “Yes, don’t shoot”, and takes a step towards the sarge.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Venom (May 11, 2006)

Carl moves 10’ closer to Human #4 to get a better look at what is under his jacket. “Hey buddy what have you got under the jacket” Carl says to him. “Why don’t you share it with the whole class.” Carl will ready himself for any hostile action from any of the workers near him. Then Carl says in his most menacing voice “I’ll give you three seconds and then I’m going to blow your kneecap off”.


----------



## Cromm10k (May 11, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

[May be we should wait till they loaded the May 8th database up...?]


----------



## mariusm (May 11, 2006)

*Let's go.*

The squad can post their actions for the next round now...


----------



## Shayuri (May 12, 2006)

Melara moves towards Human 1 and says firmly, "Stop right there, unless you think you can outrun a bullet, pal. Cooperate and I'll play nice. Try to bolt, and things'll get ugly."

She prepares another binder and will restrain human 1...and if he does try to run, she'll pursue and try to grab him.


----------



## Cromm10k (May 14, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill readies himself to shoot the two suspiciouse humans (#1 & #4). If Carl and Mel have them secured without trouble he will shift his attention back to the tunnels in the west.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 14, 2006)

jacob will switch to his pistol ad move up to cover sarge


----------



## mariusm (May 15, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 3.*

The hissing from the tear gas grenade continues and the cloud swells to 15’ radius.

Cyrill is watching the two humans #1 and #4, ready to shoot.
Human #6 falls over the boxes behind him and is lying on the ground coughing.
Carl moves closer to human #4 and gets ready for any hostile actions.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy yells at human #5, “STAND STILL OR I SHOOT!”, and gets ready to fire if the human continues moving.
Human #3 seeing that the situation is going in the troopers favour decides it is a good time to act.  He pulls an archaic looking machine pistol from under his coat and brings it up to aim at Rudy.  The prepared rifles from the troopers seemed to fire in harmony to a deadly song as they all fired together.  Cyrill’s readied action, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 5 (AB) = 18, a hit doing 6hp damage).  Carl’s readied action, (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 5 (AB) -4 (cover) = 19, a hit doing 12hp damage).  Jacob’s readied action, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 8 (AB) – 4 (cover) 9, a miss).  The slugs slamming into human #3 rip holes in his left shoulder and left thigh causing him to spin over and land on his face in the dirt.  Human #3 is down and dying.
Sarge thinks to himself, “What is wrong with these people?  Can’t they see that are at a huge disadvantage”, but before he ponders on that thought too long he relises that these people mean to party and takes a swing at human #8, (Modified melee attack roll of 7 + 11 (AB) = 18, a hit doing 4hp damage), hitting him in the midriff.
Human #4 draws his machine pistol and opens up on full auto at Rudy, (Modified ranged attack roll of 15 vs Defense of 14, a hit doing a possible 6hp damage.  Rudy Ref save roll of 13 vs DC 15, fail, and takes a hit), catching Rudy a bit off guard and he is unable to react at the hail of slugs slam into his powered suit.
Human #1 tries to run up the stairs as the shooting starts but as he bolts Mel lunges forward to grab hold of him.  (Mel’s grapple roll of 23 vs Human #1’s roll of 11, grappled).  As human #1 turned to run he failed to notice as Mel lunged towards him and Mel grabbed him around the shoulders and has wrestled him to the ground.
Human #2 looks a bit confused but seizes the opportunity and bolts up the stairs.  He however battles to move efficiently with his hands bound behind his back.
Human #5 gets enveloped by the gas cloud, (Fort save of 21 vs DC 15, success), but manages to hold his breath and moves over to the sarge, (As he takes a step Rudy fires modified ranged attack roll of 2 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 10, a miss), and attacks trying to punch him with his bare hands, (Sarge gets an AOO modified melee attack roll of 17 + 11 (AB) = 28, a hit doing 1hp damage), but sarge brings his rifle butt up and knocks the human in the shoulder.  Human #5 then tries to punch the sarge in the face, (Modified melee attack roll of 19, a miss), but fails to hit him.
Human #8 pulls out a wrench and swings at the sarge, (Modified melee attack roll of 20, a miss), but is clanks harmlessly against the sarge’s right shoulder.

Squad actions please.


OCC:  The yellow indicates humans that have been cuffed.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 15, 2006)

"DROP THE WEAPON!" Jacob will yell at the human with the pistol.  if he doesnt drop it, or makes a hostle action, jacob will open fire.


----------



## Venom (May 16, 2006)

Seeing Human#2 running up the stairs Carl says “We better get that guy before he calls some of his friends”. Seeing that non of the troupers are close enough to grab him Carl razes his Morita and takes a shot at Human#2 in a desperate effort to stop him.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2006)

"You know," Mel growls, "Nobody had to get hurt. All you idiots had to do was cooperate..."

As she rants at the man, she attempts to get his arms locked so she can get the binders on him.

(in other words attempting to Pin Human 1)


----------



## Cromm10k (May 17, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill moves 15 ft. south and opens autofire on human #5 and #8 trying to not hit Sarge.

He mumbles to himself:"Idiots...No you will all die!"


----------



## mariusm (May 17, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 4.*

The hissing from the tear gas grenade has stopped but the 15’ cloud will remain for a further 10 rounds.

Cyrill moves 15’ south and opens up on Human #5 and #8, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 20 vs Defense 10, a hit doing a possible 2hp damage!    unlucky roll, Human #5 REF roll of 8 vs 15, fail and takes damage, Human #8 REF roll of 3 vs 15, fail and takes damage), just clipping them.
Human #6 remains on the floor coughing.
Carl aims at what little he can still see of Human #2 and takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20 + 6 (AB) = 26, confirm critical roll of 18 + 6 = 24, confirmed, doing 16hp damage!), hitting the human in the right side just above the hip causing him to stumble against the wall but he remarkably remains standing!
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy takes aim at Human #5 and fires a round, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (close to friend) = 14, a hit doing 16hp damage!), hitting the human in the back of the neck.  The human drops to the ground like a sack of potatoes and just lies there.  Human #5 is dying.
Human #3 is bleeding on the ground.
Sarge swings his rifle butt at human #8, (Modified melee attack roll of 9 + 10 (AB) = 19, a hit doing 1hp damage), hitting him in the shoulder.
Human #4 yells, “HEHRANNA BLESS MEEEEE!”, and changes aim at Jacob.  Jacob takes this as an answer to his request and fires at the human, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 7 (AB) = 20, a hit doing 5hp damage), hitting him in the left shoulder.
Human #4 now aiming at Jacob opens up on full auto catching Carl in the spray too, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20 vs Defense of 14, a hit doing a possible 4hp damage, Jacob’s REF roll of 13 vs 15, fail and takes damage, Carl’s REF roll of 16 vs 15, success and takes no damage), as the hail of .45 ACP slugs sail towards the two Carl ducks down slightly but Jacob catches a couple of hits against his helmet.
Human #1 tries to wrestle free from Mel grasp, (Human #1 grapple roll of 18 vs Mel’s grapple roll of 24, fail), but Mel is just holding him too tight and he fails to wriggle free.
Human #2 stumbles further up the stairs and you all can hear him shouting, “We’re being attacked through the back entrance!”
Mel tries to pin human #1, (Mel’s grapple roll of 21 vs human #1’s grapple roll of 16, success), and she succeeds locking human #1’s arms behind him and using a combination of skill and strength holds him immobile.
Human #5 is lying on the ground bleeding.
Human #8 swings his wrench once again at the sarge, (Modified melee attack roll of 9, a miss), but misses him completely.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (May 17, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill switches aim to human #4 and fires a single shot at him.

If there i no LoS he will autofire again at human # 5 and #8.

[OOC: If I'm not completly wrong, then Cyrill's minimum damage with point blank shot should be 3 [= 2 (from 2dx) +1 PBS]  ]


----------



## Venom (May 18, 2006)

Carl now highly pissed off by Human #4 attempt to punch him and Jacob full of holes shouts back to him “No need to pray to Hehranna buddy, me and my friends are going to make sure you meet him/her in person in the afterlife real soon” Carl then takes a shot at Human #4 and moves towards Mel to help her subdue her victim. He makes sure to move around the edge of the gas cloud so as not to be effected by it.


----------



## mariusm (May 18, 2006)

*Well spotted!*



			
				Cromm10k said:
			
		

> Cyrill switches aim to human #4 and fires a single shot at him.
> 
> If there i no LoS he will autofire again at human # 5 and #8.
> 
> [OOC: If I'm not completly wrong, then Cyrill's minimum damage with point blank shot should be 3 [= 2 (from 2dx) +1 PBS]  ]




OCC:  Quite right, it must be my old age.  Automatic +5 damage on your next attack!


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2006)

"Goddamnit," Mel blurts when she hears the warning being called. "Guys! We're gonna have company! Someone cover the damm stairs!"

With that, she tries to drag her victim into the tear gas cloud, hoping it'll keep him quiet while she gets ready to greet the newcomers.

"Cyrill, I take it back about the tear gas. Good call."


----------



## Venom (May 22, 2006)

Realizing that Mel has the situation under control Carl will move as close as he can to the base of the steps to provide some cover.


----------



## mariusm (May 22, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 5.*

The tear gas cloud will remain for a further 9 rounds.

Cyrill takes a shot at human #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 15 + 6 (AB)  = 21, a hit doing 18hp (2d8 + 5) damage!), catching him squarely in the chest and knocking him back into the wall behind.  Human #4 is down and dying.
Human #6 remains on the floor coughing.
Carl moves around and covers the stairs, he can’t see movement but can hear unintelligible shouting coming from above.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy moves over to human #6 and begins securing him.
Human #3 dies from his injuries.
Sarge takes a swing at human #8’s head, (Modified melee attack roll of 17 + 11 (AB) = 28, a hit doing 5hp damage), knocking him instead in the shoulder as the human tries to dodge the attack.
Jacob looks around deciding who to attack next after he sees that the two humans he was watching go down.
Human #4 is dying.
Human #1 tries to wriggle free from Mel’s grasp, (Grapple roll of 6 vs Mel’s grapple roll of 21, fail), but just manages to hurt his arms trying.
Mel drags the kicking and squirming human into the tear gas cloud, (Mel’s grapple roll of 12 vs human #1’s grapple roll of 10, success), with out much fuss.  Human #1 tries to hold his breath, (FORT save of 12 vs DC 15, fail), but takes a deep breath at just the wrong time and gets a lung full of gas!  Human #1 immediately starts to violently cough.
Human #5 dies from his injuries.
Human #8 attacks with a wild look in his eyes swinging his wrench madly in front of him, (Modified melee attack roll of 19, a miss), but he seems to not understand that it is a fruitless exercise attacking a trooper in armour.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 22, 2006)

Jacob will move up next to sarge and take a swing at the crazy man with the wrench.


----------



## Venom (May 24, 2006)

Carl will ready himself at the base of the stairs to fire at any hostile forces that may attempt to attack him. Once in position he says “I’ve got the stairs covered, maybe someone should check the other passages in the room”


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2006)

"Little busy," Mel calls, keeping her hold on Human 1, so he's stilll in the gas. "I'll be right there  though. "


----------



## mariusm (May 24, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 6.*

The tear gas cloud will remain for a further 8 rounds.

Cyrill changes aim and fires at human #8 now that human #4 is down, (Modified ranged attack roll of 6 + 6 (AB) +1 (PB) = 13, a miss), but shoots wide.
Human #6 remains on the floor coughing.
Carl continues to cover the stairs and while looking up catches a glimpse of movement, not enough to offer a target but enough of a glimpse for him to realize that what he saw was definitely not human.  Maybe humanoid but definitely not human.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy finishes securing human #6 who offers little resistance and looks up at Carl.  Seeing Carl’s expression he says, ‘What is it?  What did you see Carl?”.
Sarge who is now getting highly annoyed with the insane cultist insisting on attacking brings his rifle up into his shoulder (Cultist gets free AOO, Modified melee attack roll of 17, a miss) and pulls the trigger, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 11 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (long arm in melee) = 21, a hit doing 10hp damage!).  The slug catches the cultist just below his right shoulder almost blowing the arm off!  Human #8 is down and dying.
Jacob moves next to Sarge and takes a kick at the human now lying on the ground.
Human #4 dies from his injuries.
Human #1 continues to cough from the gas and offers no resistance to Mel anymore.
Mel continues to hold the human within the gas cloud.
Human #8 is dying.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 24, 2006)

Jacob will attempt to stabalize human #8. "Damn sarge, dont we want a few of these guys alive?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2006)

Melara cautiously releases her hold on Human 1 and readies her rifle. Immediately she looks around from within the tear gas.

"See what? Carl, Rudy, speak up. What's coming?"


----------



## Cromm10k (May 26, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill moves to the stairs next to Carl - ready for the next wave of attackers.


[OOC: My computer suffered a complete system crash...sorry for not posting]


----------



## Venom (May 26, 2006)

Carl responds “I’m not sure what it was, it moved so quickly though I don’t think it was human.” Having learnt from his last incident with the tear gas Carl says “What do you guys think, shell we see if they enjoy the gas as much as our friends here do? Or maybe a grenade? I’m just worried there may be hostages up there”. Carl pauses for a moment thinking and then continues, “While we’re not being attacked yet we also still need to check those tunnels to the West, we don’t want to end up in the middle of a crossfire situation”


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2006)

"Whoa, Carl...slow down. This area isn't secure yet. Let's not get hasty and dead, okay?"

Mel cycles her visual modes once her rifle's at the ready, looking for whatever it was that Carl saw.


----------



## mariusm (May 29, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 7.*

The tear gas cloud will remain for a further 7 rounds.

A new combatant has entered the fray, with an initiative of 19 it starts combat before Cyrill who was the highest with an intiative of 18.

Carl sees the all too familiar sight of a warrior bug scamper down the stairs towards him.  He wonders to himself what it was that he saw upstairs but before he can ponder the thought for too long the warrior bug is basically on top of him.

While Mel is looking up the stairs she sees a huge heat signature move down the stairs and attack Carl, upstairs she caught a glimpse of at least two more heat signatures but they look too weird to be human or arachnid.

The Warrior bug lunges at Carl with a claw, (Modified melee attack roll of 20, a miss), but barely misses him.  Carl could feel the wind rush past his face as the claw slammed millimetres from his head into the wall behind him.

Squad actions please.

OCC: Please post actions for round 7 as there is now a new combatant that may change player actions.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2006)

"We got bugs!" Mel calls in warning. "Arachnid just came down the stairs and it's on Carl! There's two more contacts up there, but they...I've never seen anything like them! Not human or bug!"

She raises her rifle and fires a single shot at the Warrior Bug attacking Carl!


----------



## Venom (May 30, 2006)

Due to the sudden appearance and attack of the bug Carl’s only reaction is to say “What the %$@#& *&#@#”  

After regaining his composure Carl realizes that his only chance is to go into total defence mode and retreat as far as he can East along the wall hoping to lure the bug into the gas.


----------



## Cromm10k (May 30, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill opens fire on the bug...aiming carefully he fires a single shot.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 31, 2006)

jacob will continue to attempt to stablaize human #8


----------



## Cromm10k (May 31, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"JACOB! We have Bugs over here, stop playing and start shooting!!!


----------



## mariusm (May 31, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 7 Update.*

The tear gas cloud will remain for a further 7 rounds.

Warrior bug has acted.
Cyrill takes careful aim to not hit Carl and fires a shot at the warrior bug, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) 27, a hit (confirm critical roll of 11 + 7 = 18, confirmed) doing 23hp damage!).  The shot was true and Cyrill hit the bug squarely in the face, just were he wanted, causing immense damage to the bug!
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl brings his rifle up in a defensive posture and moves east away from the bug, (Warrior bug gets AOO, Modified melee attack roll of 26 vs Carls defensive of 22 + 4 (Total Defense), a hit doing 11hp damage!), as he turns his head sideways to check the path he wants to travel the bug uses the opportunity and slashes a claw across Carl’s neck cutting a nice red gash down the side.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy steps 5’ north to get a clear shot at the warrior bug and fires a single round, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 22, a hit doing 5hp damage), catching the bug in the front right leg.  The bug stumbles a bit and falls down the remaining stairs and comes to a stop at the bottom.  It seems the shot fired from Cyrill was just too damaging and Rudy’s hit was the last straw.  The warrior bug is down and dying.  Rudy yells, “Not that is what we were trained for, hoo haa!”, 
Sarge yells, “Watch those stairs for more contacts!  We still don’t know what is upstairs.  Rudy, Carl and Mel provide cover for the stairs.  Cyrill come with me to secure the West tunnels, I don’t want anything sneaking up on us.  Jacob… patch up that mess I made and then join us to the West.”
Jacob tries to stabalize the bleeding human, (First aid skill check 17 + 2 (WIS) – 4 (No medical kit) = 15 vs DC 15, success), and manages to stuff the poor guys own jacket into the shoulder wound and seems to have stopped the bleeding.
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel sees the bug drop and so just keeps her rifle ready.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (May 31, 2006)

"He's ok now sarge" jacob will shout back as he stands up and readys to shoot eh next hostle with his TGL.


----------



## Shayuri (May 31, 2006)

Mel covers the staircase, rifle at the ready and visor set to thermographic, since that had been effective in detecting the other two contacts before.

"I saw at least two more...things up there," she reports. "Not sure what. Their IR didn't match human or bug. And Jacob, watch where you point that splatgun of yours. I'm pretty close to the target zone, and we don't know if there's civvies up there."

(Readying action to fire if anything nonhuman comes down the stairs.)


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 1, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Yes Sir!"

Cyrill moves 10 feet north and turns in direction of the tunnels. He then drops on his knee, reloads his hawkeye and readies himself to fire at any incoming enemies.

"I'm in position."


----------



## Venom (Jun 1, 2006)

Carl still a little shaken from his near death experience will stay where he is, using the gas as cover and ready his weapon for any attack.


----------



## mariusm (Jun 1, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 8.*

The tear gas cloud will remain for a further 6 rounds.

Warrior bug continues to bleed.
Cyrill moves 10’ north and turns to look towards the tunnels.  The northern most tunnel is obscured by a door that is slightly ajar preventing him from seeing anything more in the slightly dark room beyond.  The southern most tunnel also has a door but this is closed.  The doors appear to be made of cheap wood.
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl covers the stairs ready for any attack.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy moves 15’ south to take up a cover position watching the stairs for any movement.  He switches to thermo to try and confirm what the others have seen.
Sarge moves 35’ west and takes up position behind the stairs and covers the southern tunnel door,  “Move!”, he says looking at the two he asked for cover.
Jacob watches carefully as the Sarge and Cyrill begin moving to the west and the rest of the squad proceed south to cover the stairs.
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel continues to cover the stairs, she hears s funny clicking or chirping sound but it seems to be louder than it should… since it must be coming from upstairs?  The sound gets louder and louder and she suddenly realizes that the sound is not coming from outside but it is inside her head!  The noise becomes a loud cacophony of clicking and chirping which causes her no discomfort yet, but drowns out everything else she could hear only moments before…
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2006)

When she realizes what's happening, Mel grits her teeth in revulsion, and only sheer will keeps her from lowering her rifle and clawing at her helmet. Somehow she keeps it ready though.

"Sarge! They've got some kinda...psychic bug or something! They're clicking in my head...I can't hear anything else! It's gotta be those weird ones upstairs. We have to get up there, have to take them...out..." 

With alarm, Mel hears her own voice; rising in pitch and volume and starting to babble. She takes a deep breath and tries to steady.

"I'm ok," she says firmly. "I can't hear you, but I'm ok. I'll follow your lead."

Keeping her rifle pointed at the stairs, Mel concentrates on the noise in her head, trying experimentally to "push" it, or screen it out somehow. For the first time, she finds herself regretting that she'd cheated to fail the psi-exam. They probably trained you to deal with crap like this...


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 3, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

After reloading his weapon Cyrill moves cautiously 15 ft. west.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 3, 2006)

Jacob will cover Mel as best he can, and attempt to get a better angle on the stairs


----------



## Venom (Jun 5, 2006)

Carl realizing that Mel is able to cope with the psychic attack does not advance to try help her. Instead he readies himself for the immanent attack trying to cover his team mates as best as possible.


----------



## mariusm (Jun 5, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 9.*

The tear gas cloud will remain for a further 5 rounds.

Warrior bug continues to bleed.
Cyrill moves 15’ west cautiously.
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl covers the stairs ready for any attack but also begins to experience the same as Mel with a noise inside his head.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy begins to also experience the same noise in his head as the others, he indicates via hand signal whether the others are also experiencing anything as he realizes that verbal communication will not work.  He indicates that they should move upstairs before the situation gets any worse and proceeds cautiously, 15’ up the stairs readying an attack if there is any movement.
As Cyrill passes by Sarge he moves forward again covering the north door and indicates that they should head for that door first.  He sternly asks, “Jacob, where the  are you?”.
To cover Mel better Jacob moves 35’ south and takes up position by the south wall covering the stairs.  Jacob hears his name and suddenly realizes that the Sarge had given him an order just moments ago…
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel talks loudly as the noise continues in her head but the others around her don’t seem to notice… she tries to mentally block the noise but without any luck.  She continues to provide cover as Rudy proceeds slowly up the stairs.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Venom (Jun 6, 2006)

The sound of the bugs in Carl’s head start to drive him crazy. It reminds him of his camping days as a child when a cricket decided to nest in his ear one night while he was sleeping. Carl thinks to himself “It’s going to be one of those night again”.  

Seeing Rudy move up the stairs he says, in the hope that someone might still be able to hear him “Yeh, lets get this over with so we can all go home, I’m right behind you Rudy.”

With that he double moves back the way he came standing just behind Rudy on the stairs.  He then gives Rudy a thump on the shoulder of his power suit to let him know that he is there.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2006)

Melara moves to the base of the stairs, so as to cover Rudy and Carl better...as well as prepare to start climbing herself! She motions to Jake...trying to shoo him to carry out his orders.

She then scans up the stairs for one of those weird heat sigs...hoping for an opportunity for a shot.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 6, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill moves to the door and readies an action to shoot anything behind it after Sarge has opened it.

"Sarge, you open the door, I cover you."


----------



## mariusm (Jun 6, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 10.*

The tear gas cloud will remain for a further 4 rounds.

Warrior bug continues to bleed.
Cyrill moves up to the door blocking the entrance to the northern chamber and takes aim so as to provide Sarge with cover.
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl moves to stand just behind Rudy trying to watch his step as he puts his foot nicely next to the bleeding warrior bug… he thinks to himself if it is only sharks that have that dead look in their eyes until you get closes enough…
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy looks back momentarily to acknowledge Carl and proceeds up the stairs.  As his eye level clears the next floor he sees a heat sig to his right in the next room.  He blinks and changes his view to normal light and regrets doing it the moment he does… the heat signature was definitely a lot better looking than the real thing.  Rudy sees a grotesque combination of human and bug resembling what must be a mutation of what was a human at some stage.  The “creature” is huddled over and appears to be uninterested in his advances.  However as Rudy is just outside the room he suddenly realizes that he has been caught by the oldest trick in the book… predators have used the tactic of distraction for centuries…  He was so mesmerised by the combination of screeching bugs in his head and the huddled over target that he did not sweep the room and turns to look south, (Cultist chosen one #2 readied attack as Rudy notices him, Modified melee attack roll of 22, a hit doing 4hp damage), as a well placed kick catches Rudy in the head.  The force of the blow dazes him for a moment before he brings his rifle up and swings at the mutation now directly in front of him, (Modified melee attack roll of 2 + 7 (AB) = 9, a miss), but misses horribly.
The cultist chosen one #1 takes a 5’ step and uses a readied action to attack Rudy, (Modified melee attack roll of 24, a hit doing 0hp damage), punching him in the midriff but the powered armour protects Rudy from harm.
Sarge wonders why the heck the rest of the squad are talking so loud and tells them to keep it down… but he gets only a look from Cyrill.  He moves past Cyrill and gives the wooden door a good kick, it swings open almost breaking out of its hinges.  Sarge and Cyrill quickly look around the room from their vantage point.  What they see is a dimly lit room with a stream of water that pours from a hole in the northern wall of the cavern into a large pool.  The water empties in an eddying swirl near the southern wall.  The cave is slick with moisture and quite humid, and steam rises from the pool’s surface.  Squatting near the pool are five humans, 3 men and 2 women, dresses in little more than rags.  They seem to cower in fear as the door swung open.
Jacob continues to cover the stairs.
Human #1 continues to cough.
As Mel is watching the stairs for any activity she sees Rudy proceed to the top and then she sees a hideous creature move towards him, she shouts a warning but Rudy does not hear it, and she sees how Rudy gets attacked.  From this viewpoint she can see just the shoulder of the creature behind Rudy, but that is enough and she takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise shot) – 4 (cover from stairs / floor) = 13, a miss), shooting into top of the stairs.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 6, 2006)

"Trouble upstairs!" Mel bellows into her comm, praying someone can hear it. "Rudy and Carl have trouble!"

She takes the steps two at a time until she has a clear shot at the bug-thing's back, then fires a shattering burst at it, hoping to drop it fast so they can concentrate on the other one.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 7, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

To the hostages: "MOBILE INFANTRY, we a here to get you out! BUT I want to see your hands - just in case."

To Sarge: "Sir, asking permission to help the squad upstairs. This persons don't seem to be dangerous."

To Mel via Com: "I'm on my way! Keep your heads down and I will save the day!"

If Sarge gives permission to leave Cyrill will double-move to the stairs. If not he will help Sarge to secure help the "hostages".


----------



## Venom (Jun 7, 2006)

Being surprised by Rudy’s sudden attack and Mel’s rapid appearance and burst of fire Carl gets a sudden rush of adrenalin. 
He moves forward up the stairs to Rudy’s aid stopping just out of reach of  C#2, slamming his finger down on the trigger of his Morita he unloads a full auto burst at the bug-thing shouting “EAT LEAD YOU  FREAK“.


----------



## mariusm (Jun 7, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 11.*

The tear gas cloud will remain for a further 3 rounds.

Warrior bug continues to bleed.
Cultist chosen one #2 full attacks Rudy, (Modified melee attack roll of 16, a bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 16, a lethal unarmed strike misses, modified melee attack roll of 11, a lethal unarmed strike misses), but punches past him.
Cultist chosen one #1 full attacks Rudy, (Modified melee attack roll of 16, a bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 23 (failed critical), a lethal unarmed strike hit doing 0hp damage, modified melee attack roll of 12, a lethal unarmed strike misses), landing a head butt on Rudy’s helmet but doing no damage.
Cyrill sees the Sarge indicate to first clear the room and so provides cover as the Sarge moves in to check out the room.
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl moves up the stairs stopping just short of the cultist chosen one’s reach and opens up on full auto, (Modified ranged attack roll of 7 + 6 (AB) = 13 vs Defense of 14 (Carl does not have advanced firearm proficiency), a miss),  but sends a hail of bullets crashing into the roof raining down chips of mason and plaster on everyone around.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy backs up 5’ and fires at chosen one #2, (chosen one #2 gets an AOO, Modified melee attack roll of 13, a miss), (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 27, a hit doing 11hp damage), hitting the bug man in the chest.
Sarge moves 15’ into the room while keeping his rifle held up and aimed at the humans found, he reiterates what Cyrill shouted and yells, “DOWN, DOWN!”, ready to shoot if any hostile actions are seen.
The frightened humans comply but do so without even looking up… the Sarge can see they are generally terrified.  
Jacob continues to cover the stairs.
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel sprints up the stairs to join Carl, but unfortunately she can not get into the position she wanted without opening herself up to attack so once she can see half the mutation she fires, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise) = 21 vs Defense of 10, a hit doing a possible 8hp damage, since both chosen one’s were caught in the 10’ x 10’ spray they roll ref saves, #1 REF save of 20 vs 15, success and #2 REF save of 16 vs 15, success).  Mel can’t believe her eyes as the bug cultists seem to duck and weave as the hail of bullets flies between them, without even one slug finding a target!
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2006)

(possible correction, Melara fired a burst, not autofire...I don't think Bursts allow a Ref save )


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 8, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyril still covers Sarge and has an eye on the "hostages" - ready for action...

"Sarge, the squad is under attack! We shouldn't herd this guys, We must help the sqaud! Can't you hear the fire?"


----------



## mariusm (Jun 8, 2006)

*Sorry...*



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> (possible correction, Melara fired a burst, not autofire...I don't think Bursts allow a Ref save )




Sorry I misunderstood and read "autofire"...


----------



## mariusm (Jun 9, 2006)

*Actions?*

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2006)

(oops...hee hee, sorry)

Confounded and confuzzled, Mel takes another shot at Mutie 1, this time trying to aim as well as possible with the constant buzzing and ruckus in her head.

(single shot)


----------



## Venom (Jun 12, 2006)

Carl having regained his composure takes careful aim at bug C2 and pulls off a single shot.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 12, 2006)

Jacob will snap outa his daze. "Son of a... on my way sarge.  I think i'm gonna need ta see a shrink after this though." jacob will key over his mike as he heads to sarge's location as fast as he can.


----------



## mariusm (Jun 13, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 12.*

The tear gas cloud will remain for a further 2 rounds.

Warrior bug continues to bleed.
Cultist chosen one #2 lays into Rudy with a barrage of attacks, (Modified melee attack roll of 10, a bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 15, a lethal unarmed strike misses, modified melee attack roll of 10, a lethal unarmed strike misses), but fails to land a single hit.
Cultist chosen one #1 takes a 5’ step forward and full attacks Rudy, (Modified melee attack roll of 13, a bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 12, lethal unarmed strike misses, modified melee attack roll of 13, lethal unarmed strike misses), but does not hit him.
Cyrill hears the Sarge with a firm reply, “No!  Continue to give me cov…”, before he finishes his sentence though his torch light catches a glimpse of movement on the roof.  “What is that?”, Sarge says aloud.  Cyrill can see some sort of wasp like creature clinging to the ceiling but as the torch light illuminates it, it drops down and dives straight down towards the Sarge.
Winged hybrid swoops down (The creatures body is about 5’ long but has a wing span of 10’) and attacks Sarge, (Modified melee attack roll of 26, a bite hits doing 2hp damage), biting him on the side of the head and flies back up to the roof ready for another attack.
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl aims at chosen one #2 and fires a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 6 (AB) = 11, a miss), but shoots wide.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy feeling rather boxed in brings his rifle butt up and tries to slam the chosen one #1 in the face, (Modified melee attack roll of 7 + 7 (AB) = 14, a miss), but misses as the swift bug ducks down.
Sarge swiftly brings his rifle round and fires a round at the flying hyrid, (Modified ranged attack roll of 6 + 11 (AB) = 17, a miss), but shoots into the rock beside the creature.
Jacob double moves towards where Sarge and Cyrill are, as he bursts past Cyrill into the room he can see a number of humans cowering in one corner while the Sarge is taking shots at a winged bug clinging to the ceiling.
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel seems to be able to concentrate better as the noise in her head seems to be subsiding, she fires a single shot at cultist chosen one #1 (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) , a hit doing 10hp damage), catching the creature in the left shoulder.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  Thought I would give a glimpse of what you are fighting... credit to WOTC.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 13, 2006)

"Take cover sarge!" jacob will yell out.  as soon as sarge has taken cover, jacob will fire a round from his Tgl at the winged bug.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 14, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill takes a 5 ft. step into the room, aims and fires a single shot at the waspthing.

[OOC: I don't want to complain but Cyrill had an action readied...   ]


----------



## Venom (Jun 14, 2006)

Carl senses that the buzzing sound in his head is starting to subside and screams to Mel and Rudy “We don’t stand a chance against these guys the way we are boxed in at the moment, I think we are better off retreating down the stairs and letting them come to us” Carl then takes a shot at bug/man C2 and slowly starts to back down to the base of stairs to give Rudy room to move.


----------



## mariusm (Jun 14, 2006)

*I must be getting old...*



			
				Cromm10k said:
			
		

> Cyrill takes a 5 ft. step into the room, aims and fires a single shot at the waspthing.
> 
> [OOC: I don't want to complain but Cyrill had an action readied...   ]




For the missed chance, Sarge looks at the flying hybrid and sticks out his tongue... the bug frowns but is distracted long enough for Cyrill to get a +5 luck bonus to his next shot.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 14, 2006)

THX!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 14, 2006)

"The hell we don't," Mel mutters vengefully in response to Carl, and her rifle cracks again as she fires at her target once more.

(Single shot at Mutie 1)


----------



## mariusm (Jun 14, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 13.*

The tear gas cloud will remain for a further 1 round.

Warrior bug continues to bleed.
Cultist chosen one #2 attempts to grab Rudy, (Rudy gets an AOO and brings up his rifle butt, Modified melee attack roll of 14 + 7 (AB) = 21, a hit doing 6hp damage), but he gets a shove in the chest from Rudy’s rifle.  Not concerned about the hit the cultist chooses to try again to grab Rudy who offers no resistance to the attempt (Already had his AOO), (Melee touch attack of 20 vs 15, a hit followed up by the cultist grapple roll of 15 vs Rudy’s grapple roll of 21) and touches Rudy on the shoulder but Rudy brushes the attempt off.  The cultist tries again with his last attack (Melee touch attack of 17 vs 15, a hit followed up by the cultist grapple roll of 21 vs Rudy’s grapple roll of 13, the cultist does 3hp damage) landing a solid elbow to Rudy’s face and then grabs Rudy around the neck.  Rudy and the cultist chosen one #2 are grappling.
Seeing that his comrade has Rudy under control the cultist chosen one #1 moves directly in front of Carl and kicks at Carl’s face, (Modified melee attack roll of 10, a miss), but misjudges the distance and misses.
Cyrill takes a 5’ step to get a clearer picture of the flying creature and takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) + 5 (luck) = 22, a hit doing 4hp damage), that punches a small hole through its left wing.  The shot Cyrill thought would have missed but it _luckily_ hit the bug.
The winged hybrid creature enraged by the wound inflicted flicks its tail and sends two spikes flying towards Cyrill, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19, a hit doing 0hp damage and a modified ranged attack roll of 23, a hit doing 1hp damage plus poison (Cyrills FORT save was 22 vs DC 15, success), as the spikes slam into Cyrill’s power armour the one spike glances off but the second spike hits his shoulder and penetrates, pricking Cyrill’s shoulder.  Cyrill feels a burning sensation in his shoulder which seems to fade as soon as it started.
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl backs up 5’ to stand next to Mel and takes a shot at the cultist chosen one #1, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 6 (AB) = 22, a hit doing 10hp damage), catching the hybrid squarely in the chest. 
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy shouts, “Get this freak off me…”, as he drops his Morita and draws his trusty peacemaker and fires a shot at the cultist, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 19, a hit doing 6hp damage), catching the hybrid a grazing shot in the stomach.
Sarge sees the spike fly through the air and hit Cyrill and wants to say something but forgets what as he fires a burst at the creature clinging to the roof, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 11 (AB) – 4 (burst) + 1 (PB) = 21, a hit doing 11hp damage), hitting it multiple times in the abdomen.
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel sees Carl retreat to next to her as Rudy is taken down by one of the bugs, she aims and takes a shot at the bug man now standing above them, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 24, a hit doing 11hp damage), blasting him in the right thigh.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 15, 2006)

Jacob frowns at his TGL. "stupid p.o.s! FIRE YOU STUPID P.O.S!"  and he will again attempt to fire it at the winged mutation.

OOC my weapon  malfunction? i didnt fire


----------



## mariusm (Jun 15, 2006)

*Seems like a matrix re-run.*

As if in "bullet time" Jacob watches as the explosive slug flies from his TGL and (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 27, a hit doing 10hp damage   ) slams into the bugs right side exploding and send rock and bug debris falling to the ground!

Sarge yells out, "Didn't like that did you!", while looking at the winged hybrid.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2006)

"These things don't go down easy," Melara mutters, annoyed. "Hang on a sec, Rudy!"

She moves as necessary to keep out of AoO range should mutant 1 move, and fires a quick burst of bullets...hopefully into its belly!

(stay outside its melee range and fire burst...not full auto )


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 15, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill grinds his teeth and keeps on shooting - always one bullet at a time.

[OOC: One more time to make a remark mariusm, but this time in the bugs' favor: Cyrill does not wear power armor.]


----------



## Venom (Jun 15, 2006)

Realizing Rudy’s predicament Carl now decides that perhaps advancing on these bug ninjas is probably a better idea. Looking over at Mel he says “Well in for a penny, in for a pound. You look like you can handle C1 on your own, I’m going to help Rudy”.

With that he rushes past ninja bug C1 up the stairs. While moving up the stairs he quickly releases his Morita and slips his pair of “lucky” brass knuckles (which he always carries with him for just such an occasion) onto his right hand. 

Moving up behind ninja bug C2 he says “Say hello to my bug masher you freak”, while pummelling it on the back of the head.


----------



## mariusm (Jun 15, 2006)

Cromm10k said:
			
		

> Cyrill grinds his teeth and keeps on shooting - always one bullet at a time.
> 
> [OOC: One more time to make a remark mariusm, but this time in the bugs' favor: Cyrill does not wear power armor.]




OCC:  The M-1F2 'Raider' Suit gave Cyrill a DR of 1.


----------



## mariusm (Jun 15, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 14.*

The tear gas cloud begins to disperse.

Warrior bug dies from wounds sustained during combat.
Cultist chosen one #2 tries to hurt Rudy, (Chosen one’s grapple roll of 27 vs Rudy’s grapple roll of 13, Chosen one inflicts 0hp damage, Chosen one’s grapple roll of 19 vs Rudy’s grapple roll of 23, no effect and the last attack, Chosen one’s grapple roll of 15 vs Rudy’s grapple roll of 9, Chosen one inflicts 3hp damage).  Rudy winces as the teeth from the Chosen one slams into his visor but luckily only leaving a little more than saliva to clean off but a well placed knee hits Rudy in the midriff knocking his wind out even through the powered armour!  Rudy is felling rather weak and from this distance Carl can see Rudy’s belt readout flashing red indicating Rudy will loose consciousness soon.  Carl (Spot check of 16 vs Chosen One’s sleight of hand of 12) sees the bug hybrid reach into a belt pouch and retrieve what looks like a syringe.
Cultist chosen one #1 takes a 5’ step down the stairs and attacks Carl, (Modified melee attack roll of 24, a bite hits doing 9hp damage, modified melee attack roll of 18, a lethal 
unarmed strike misses, modified melee attack roll of 6, a lethal unarmed strike misses), biting Carl hard in the shoulder as it lunged forward!
Cyrill fires a round at the now wounded hybrid hanging above the squad, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 24, a hit doing 10hp damage!), and trusting his hawkeye fires true and hits the bug just below the right wing inflicting a terrible wound.
Amazingly the winged creature is still able to fly and swoops down and snaps at Cyrill, (Modified melee attack roll of 22, a hit doing 4hp damage), gnawing at Cyrills arms before fleeing back to the safety of the roof.
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl rushes past the cultist chosen one #1 (Tumble skill check of 4 + 12 = 16 vs 15, success), ducking underneath an attempted block and attacks cultist chosen one #2, (Modified melee attack roll of 10 + 6 (AB) = 16, a hit doing 11hp non lethal damage), catching the cultist with a loud whack totally unaware behind the head.  Carl is sure he sees movement to his right in the room just beyond but when he looks again there is nothing.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy determined not to give up pushes his peacemaker into the chosen one’s shoulder and pulls the trigger, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 18, a miss), but the agile hybrid manages to push the barrel aside at the last minute and avoids the shot.  The exertion from combat is just too much and Rudy passes out from the wounds sustained.  Rudy is dying.
Sarge takes careful aim to make sure the shot counts and fires a burst at the winged hybrid as it settles against the roof, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 11 (AB) – 4 (burst) + 1 (PB) = 27, a hit doing 14hp damage!).  Split seconds after the bug settled down it was hit by a barrage of lead ripping holes through its body.  The bug limply lets go falls the ground, dead before it even touches the floor.
Jacob saves his ammo and holds fire as he sees the winged hybrid drop to the floor.
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel steps 5’ down the stairs to avoid the menacing kicks and punches from the cultist chosen one #1 and fires a burst in its direction, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 7 (AB) - 4 (burst) + 1 (PB) = 20, a hit doing 14hp damage!), hitting the bug squarely in the stomach and causing it to screech out in pain.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2006)

"We need backup upstairs!" Mel comms urgently. "Rudy's down and these things are taking everything we're dishing out!"

Her words are punctuated by the sharp staccato blast of another single shot to her target!

(single shot to mutant 1, again retreating a step if it closes in)


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 18, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Holy Cow, come back you winged freak! M E D I C ! ! ! Ah, now I remember, we don't have a medic. Sarge I go and help Mel and the gang!"

Cyrill double moves next to human #1.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 18, 2006)

"Sarge, i got this covered, go give em a hand.  Everybody keep your heads down and everybody will be ok."  Jacob will then look around the room for any more hostile targets and if he fins none, he will ready vs hostile actions.


----------



## Venom (Jun 19, 2006)

Carl continues to attack cultist chosen one #2 like a man possessed pummeling away with his brass knuckles. 
While doing so he shouts to the rest of the team “Where are you guys, I need some help here.” Then catching a glimpse of some movement out of the corner of his right eye he continues “This bug is giving me a fair fight and I think there are more of them up here, move your asses, or I’m going to be mince meat in about 10 seconds".


----------



## mariusm (Jun 19, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 15.*

Cultist chosen one #2 seeing that Rudy has passed out slams the syringe he is holding into Rudy’s right thigh.  Making sure to empty the contents before turning to face Carl with a wild look in the creatures eyes.
Cultist chosen one #1 intent on taking down the troopers step 5’ down the stairs to Mel and attacks, (Modified melee attack roll of 19, bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 6, lethal unarmed attack misses and modified melee attack roll of 8, lethal unarmed attack misses), but does not land a hit.
Cyrill double moves towards the troopers needing backup.
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl takes a swing at the cultist chosen one #2 as he turns to look at Carl (Cultist gets AOO as brass knuckles considered unarmed, Modified melee attack roll of 11, a bite misses), (Modified melee attack roll of 16 + 6 (AB) = 22, a hit doing 10hp non lethal damage), catching the hybrid squarely in the jaw as it tried to bite into Carl’s forearm.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy continues to bleed and is dying.
Sarge confirms with Jacob, “You think you can handle this lot?  If not then write me a letter!  Watch these civs and fry anything else that might want to have you for lunch.  Carina come in… we have some civs that need evacuating… zero in on Jacobs beacon and get them out.”
After a few seconds, “Roger that Sarge, Carina out!”.
Sarge then runs off following Cyrill to provide backup.
Jacob commands the humans to keep their heads down and they comply quite willingly now that the flying hybrid has been killed.  Obviously the creature had been used to guard the humans in this room.
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel takes a 5’ step back to avoid the hybrid attacking her and takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 15 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 23, a hit doing 9hp damage!), hitting the bug just below the jaw punching a hole in it’s neck!  Mel is relieved to see the hybrid stumble a bit and fall forward landing on its face and slides a bit down the stairs.  Cultist chosen one #1 is down and dying.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2006)

"Oh, had enough already?" Mel growls at the fallen bugman. "That's tough, cuz I'm just getting started!"

She repositions the rifle on her shoulder and cracks a single shot at Mutie #2, sighting carefully to try to avoid both teammates.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 20, 2006)

Jacob will take a second to reload his TGL

ooc: do we have an ammo count?


----------



## Venom (Jun 20, 2006)

Carl will take one last swing at ninja bug #2 and then retreat down the stairs to give his team mates a clear shot. Once down the stairs he gives his brass knuckles a kiss and says “Told you these things were lucky, I’ve never lost a fight with them yet.”


----------



## mariusm (Jun 20, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 16.*

Cultist chosen one #2 sees his comrade drop and shrieks out an incomprehensible sentence and takes a kick at Carl, (Modified melee attack roll of 7, a miss), but misses and moves 15’ into the room to Carl’s right, (Carl gets AOO for hybrid moving away but hybrid gets AOO for Carl’s unarmed attack so hybrid’s melee attack roll of 4 (Natural 1   ) misses and Carl’s modified melee attack roll of 10 + 6 (AB) = 16, a miss).
Cultist chosen one #1 is dying.
Cyrill provides cover as the rest of the backup starts arriving.
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl retreats down the stairs 15’.
Human #7 lies secured on the ground coughing.
Rudy continues to bleed and is dying.
Sarge comes running up to Mel and Carl and says, “Where you going soldier?”, looking directly at Carl.  “I hope you were just reloading and will be RIGHT BEHIND ME when I go up these stairs!”, he yells as he passes by and takes up cover position at the top of the stairs.  Once at the top he looks at Rudy and asks, “What the heck happened to Rudy?”. He then readies an attack for any movement in the room beyond.
Jacob reloads his TGL while there is a bit of quite time on his side.
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel moves up the stairs to provide backup for Sarge as she sees her target disappear into the room to the right of the stairs.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  I am using the Star War rules for ammo where if a “1” is rolled then it is a mag change.  It just makes the admin a bit easier.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2006)

"One of those bug-men things took him down hand to hand," Mel reports. "While I was engaging the one that's dead now. It injected him with something too!" She moves up the stairs, rifle at ready to take a shot when it presents itself.

"Carl got a few good hits on this last one, but these things are tougher than arachnids!"


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 20, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill moves up the stairs, ready to shoot any enemies.

"Mel, I'm at your 6!"


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 21, 2006)

"Ok people, i'm gonna handcuff ya'll.  this is for both your safty and our own.  please cooperate and noody will be hurt." jacob will say as he moves over to one of the prisoners and attempts to nicely secure there hands behind his/her back


----------



## mariusm (Jun 21, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 17.*

Cultist chosen one #2 moves through the south entrance (Sarge takes a readied shot as the hybrid moves away, Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 11 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 17, a miss), ducking as a slug slams into the wall above its head.  Once through it slams the steel door shut and Sarge hears it lock. 
Cultist chosen one #1 is dying.
Cyrill moves and takes up position just behind Mel, ready for any enemy targets.
Human #6 remains secured on the floor coughing.
Carl relieved to see the backup turns his attention to the cultists that were in the tear gas cloud as he can see some off the effects seem to be wearing off now.  “STAY DOWN”, he yells threatening them with his rifle.
Human #7 who has recovered from the effects of the tear gas looks up at Carl and decides that it would be a wise choice to remain lying on the floor and just lets his head drop back down.
Rudy continues to bleed and is dying.
Sarge acknowledges Mel’s explanation with a loud, “Oh      …”, but cuts his sentence short as he sees the hybrid fleeing and fires a shot.  To late to stop him Sarge yells, “He is on the move let’s get going!”, and moves into the room looking at the strange oversized, stuffed wasp mounted on the floor.  When he sees the locked steel door he yells, “Mel, you and Cyrill gets this door open while I take a look at Rudy!”.
Jacob gets no resistance from the humans with him and they look very relieved to have him there.  Jacob is able to secure #4, #5 and #2 this round.
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel moves up the rest of the stairs and continues to cover Sarge ready to take a shot when it presents itself.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.
Carina informs Jacob that she will be there in about 3 rounds.

Squad actions please.

OCC: The door out of the wasp chamber is made of steel, with an electronic lock which is locked.  Carl is booked off sick… in the real world so will be a NPC till Monday.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2006)

"On it," Mel acknowledges, and slings her rifle over her shoulder as she runs up to the door and takes a peek at the lock.

"Cyrill...you know much about bypassing these things? I've got some comtech training, but I'd pretty much be winging it on something like this..."


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 21, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill moves slowly to th steel door.

"I know a bit about computers, maybe I can open this door. Let's have a look. Someone has to look after Rudy! I realy want to know why our squad has no medic? Someone in the upper echelon must realy hate us..."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 21, 2006)

"Sarge's got Rudy covered," Mel replies shortly. "Lets just worry about this lock for now, yeah?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 21, 2006)

"Copy Carina, watch it on the way in, might be a few of the crazy ones left" Jacob will reply over the comm as he cuffs the last 2 humans.


----------



## mariusm (Jun 23, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 18.*

Cultist chosen one #2 is hidden from view.
Cultist chosen one #1 is dying.
Cyrill takes a look at the lock, (Modified search skill roll of 21), and does not find any booby traps and punches a few buttons on the key pad, (Modified computer use skill roll of 22 vs DC 20, success), not trying to physically break the electronic lock but rather to try and bypass the security protocol.  Cyril can’t believe his luck when after typing the standard administrator password in the door lock switches to open!  Those cultist fools forgot to change it, Cyrill thinks to himself.
Human #6 who has recovered from the effects of the tear gas looks around to see who else is standing close.
Carl says, “Take it easy now, no one else has to die”, pointing his rifle at the now recovering cultists, (Modified intimidate skill roll of 7 vs cultists roll of 6, success).  Even though Carl smiles a bit while saying it he still comes across as mean and the cultists decide that they will comply.
Human #7 lies on the floor.
Rudy continues to bleed and is dying.
Sarge kneels down beside Rudy, dropping his morita to the floor.  “Hey budy, what have they done to you?”, says the Sarge out loud as he tries to stop the bleeding, (Modified treat injury skill roll of 20 + 1 (WIS) – 4 (no first aid kit) = 17 vs DC 15, success).  The Sarge manages to tie up and patch what he can.  He tells Carina to use some of the hostages found to help her get Rudy back to the Gecko.
Jacob finishes cuffing the remaining two hostages and waits patiently for Carina to come relieve him.
Human #1 continues to cough.
Mel moves up to the door to help Cyrill and sees that he has already unlocked it!
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.
Carina will be with Jacob in 2 rounds time.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 23, 2006)

"Damn man," Mel says, impressed despite herself. "How'd you do that?" She quickly readies her rifle.

"Okay. On three, get it open, I'll see if I can't fry us up a bug, homestyle."

She takes a position at the corner of the door, hoping to get some cover against whatever's inside, then counts down.

"One...two...three!"

(readying an action to fire a burst at the first bug I see)


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 24, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowlatzki*

double post - stupid internet explorer...


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 24, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowlatzki*

"This bug lovers are dump like ...bugs... and I'm a brilliant hacker after all!" 

Cyrill opens the door on Mel's count.

"Go Go Go!!!"

After that he takes a 5 ft. step back.


----------



## mariusm (Jun 27, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 19.*

Cultist chosen one #2 is hidden from view.
Cultist chosen one #1 is dying.
Cyrill flings the door open and takes a 5’ step back scanning the room beyond for targets.
Human #6 remains still on the ground.
Carl continues to cover the cultists and ask Mel, “Are you guys ok up there?”.
Human #7 remains still on the ground.
Rudy has stopped bleeding and is stable.
Sarge gets back to his feet and moves into the room with Mel and Cyrill, he waits to allow Mel time to check the room beyond.
Jacob waits patiently for Carina to arrive.
Human #1 seems to have taken the brunt of the tear gas and continues to cough.
Mel takes a peek inside the room beyond the locked door and fires instinctively when she sees something bolt for the stairs, (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (Burst) = 13, a hit doing 10hp damage!).  She caught human #2, hitting him in the left shoulder and abdomen, who was trying to get his hands free from the zip tie but ran as soon as the door flew open.  The human is flung sideways by the force of the slugs hitting him and crashes into the wall before falling down at the bottom of the stairs.  Human #2 is dying.  Mel can’t see any sign of the cultist chosen one.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.
Carina will be with Jacob next round.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  The “A” is Carina.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2006)

Melara mutters a curse under her breath and ejects the clip from her Morita, only to grab another one and slap it into place.

"Room looks clean. The bug must've gone up these stairs. That humie that warned them was in here too...I took the shot before I saw what he was." She takes a deep breath. "I'll check the stairs."

Carefully, she edges forward...making sure to check the ceiling and corners of the room before moving to the edge of the staircase and peeking up from the edge; exposing as little of herself as possible to hostile fire from below.


----------



## mariusm (Jun 27, 2006)

*Stairs going up?*

The diagram is a bit miss leading sorry... the stairs that Mel can see should be leading up with human #2 lying at the base of the stairs...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh! Hee hee!

I shall edit the post.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 28, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill moves  to the base of the stairs and readies himself to shoot at any enemies that are at or come down the stairs (single shot).


----------



## mariusm (Jun 28, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 20.*

Cultist chosen one #2 is hidden from view.
Cultist chosen one #1 is dying.
Cyrill moves to the base of the stairs, stepping over the bleeding body on the floor, and looks up ready to shoot any hostiles, he does not see anything (Modified perception roll of 9) at the top of the stairs.
Human #6 remains still on the ground.
Carl yells to the still unsecured human #1 to remain on his stomach while placing his hands behind his back so that they can be secured.  He then moves over to secure human #1.
Human #7 remains still on the ground.
Rudy has stopped bleeding and is stable.
Sarge moves into the room and checks the alcove to the north west of the stairs before taking up position behind Cyrill and informs Cyrill, “You can move when ready, I will provide cover.”
Jacob waits patiently for Carina to arrive.
Human #1 complies to Carls request and places his hands behind his back and is secured.
Mel checks the room carefully and does not notice anything unusual and moves to the stairs next to Cyrill, she looks towards the top (Modified perception roll of 25) and does not notice anything unusual waiting for the squad.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.
Carina comes running into the room where Jacob is guarding the civilians.  “Alright Jacob, go back up your team mates.  I will take care of the civs.”, Carina says with a wink.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 28, 2006)

"Looks clean," Mel reports, "I'm going up."

Trying as best she can to minimize the noise of her powersuit (stealth +9 minus armor check), she starts ascending the stairs, rifle at the ready.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 28, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill moves stealthy up the stairs and he will fire a single shot if he sees any enemies (move silently 15 ft. and open fire). If there are no enemies he will provide cover for Sarge and Mel (move silently 15 ft. and ready an action to open fire on incoming enemies).


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 29, 2006)

As soon as Carina arrives Jacob will head off to hook up with the squad


----------



## JonnyFive (Jun 29, 2006)

stupid double posts.... this is the 3rd one _tonight_


----------



## Venom (Jun 29, 2006)

Carl will continue guarding the cultists and shout to Carina “Hey Carina you think you can handle these A holes while I go join the rest of the team”


----------



## mariusm (Jun 30, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 21.*

Cultist chosen one #2 is hidden from view.
Cultist chosen one #1 is dying.
Cyrill tries to move up the stairs as quietly as possible (Modified stealth roll of 24) and keeps very quite while doing so.  As Cyrill gets to the top of the stairs he sees a small room, with no occupants and a door to the north.  The door is the same steel type of door they found downstairs, and from the red glow on the control panel he can see it is locked.
Human #6 remains still on the ground.
Carl continues to cover the cultists.
Human #7 remains still on the ground.
Rudy has stopped bleeding and is stable.
Sarge hustles up the stairs and takes up cover position in the south east corner of the room, aiming at the door in case anyone comes through.
Jacob double moves towards where the rest of the squad are to provide extra support.
Human #1 remains still on the ground.
Mel moves up the stairs as quietly as possible (Modified stealth roll of 23) and surely would not give away her position while stepping so softly even in her powered suit and takes up cover position.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.
Carina starts rounding up the civilians and gets them ready to move to the next room where she can take care of the cultists.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 30, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Cover me, I'll try to open the door," Cyrill wispers to Mel & Sarge.

He moves to the door and tries to open it with his unbeliveable computer skills...


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 30, 2006)

"Gotcha," Mel affirms, and aims her rifle at the door, ready to fire should anything attack once it's open.


----------



## Venom (Jul 3, 2006)

Carl stays behind to help Carina with the hostages and prisoners, while listening in on the com channel in case his brass knuckles are needed again to tenderize some more mutant flesh.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 4, 2006)

"Sarge, Carina got the captives, i'm moving to your location."  jacob will radio as he moves towards the rest of the sqade


----------



## mariusm (Jul 4, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 22.*

Cultist chosen one #1 is dying.
Cyrill moves over to the door and tries his luck at opening it, (Modified computer use skill roll of 7 + 7 (Skill) + 5 (Circumstance bonus trying same code) = 19 vs DC 20, fail), but it seems that this door’s security code has been modified.  The door remains locked.
Human #6 remains still on the ground.
Carl starts getting the cultists to their feet in preparation for Carina’s arrival.
Human #7 gets reluctantly to his feet and waits for more orders.
Rudy has stopped bleeding and is stable.
Sarge seeing that the door is not being opened by conventional means yells into his intercom, “JACOB, WE NEED SOME FIREWORKS HERE!”.
Jacob moves up the stairs towards where the rest of the squad is blocked by the door.
Human #1 gets to his feet and asks Carl, “Must I pick up my friend?”, pointing to human #8.
Mel continues to cover the door just in case anyone on the other side decides to open it.
Human #2 is dying.
Human #8 lies on the floor unconscious.
Carina herds the hostages out of the water chamber and tells Carl, “You can get those cultists to join the line once they are all secure”.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 4, 2006)

"almost there sarge." Jacob will radio back as he continues to move towards the squad


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2006)

"Give it another try," Mel urges Cyrill. "Before Jake gets here with his 'lockpicks.'"

She keeps covering the door, but will move back a respectable distance once Jacob shows up with his splatgun.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 6, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

"Ok!"

Cyrill tries again to open the lock.

Come on baby - open yourself to Cyrill..."


----------



## Venom (Jul 6, 2006)

Carl looks over at Human #1 and nods his head in agreement but says nothing, trying to remain as intimidating as possible. 

Carl keeps listening in on the radio and catches the tail end of Cyril and Mel’s conversation, he then reply “What the hell are you guys doing up their, sounds kind of kinky”.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 6, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 23.*

Cultist chosen one #1 is dying.
Cyrill (Secondary Poison roll FORT save of 11 + 4 (Mod) = 15 vs DC 15) feels a little nauseas but suffers no further effects from the sting he received.  He tries again to open the lock on the door (Modified computer use skill roll of 19 + 7 (Skill) = 26 vs DC 20, success) and using various derivitates of the standard code finds luck with one and the green light lights up on the door indicating it is now unlocked.
Human #6 reluctantly gets to his feet and walks over to Carina to join the line of POW’s.
Carl provides cover for Carina until she can get all the cultists and hostages strung together.
Human #7 falls in behind #6 where Carina is going to secure them to each other.
Rudy has stopped bleeding and is stable.
Sarge sees the unlocked indicator light up and gets ready to enter the room.
Jacob ascends the last flight of stairs and stands amongst the squad once again after having to baby sit the hostages.
Human #1 heads over to human #8 and with difficultly lifts him over his shoulder and staggers to join the ranks behind cultist #7.
Mel continues to cover the door ready to enter but takes a step back just in case Jacob wants to use his TGL.
Human #2 dies from wounds sustained during combat.
Human #8 is unconscious and being carried by human #1.
Carina starts the laborious task of getting the POW’s out of the cultist hideout.

Cyrill (Modified perception roll of 22) and Mel (Modified perception roll of 22) hear the deep throaty rumbling of ship thrusts being primed for take-off coming from somewhere above them.  Jacob and Sarge did not seem to hear anything.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2006)

"Uh...CRAP!" Mel blurts, reverting to a relatively childish curse in her sudden shock. 

"It's a ship! The asshat's trying to blast off! Jacob, you'll probably only get one shot so make it count!"

She gets up from her crouch and runs through the open doorway, checking quickly for another exit that the bugman might have taken.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 6, 2006)

"Crap... get away from the door!" Jacob will order the other, move to the door while drawin out his demo kit.  he'll place as more explosive than he probably needs, jam in a detionator then back away.  once everyone is what he thinks is a safe distance, he'll blow the door.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2006)

(psst...Jake...door's unlocked now )


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 6, 2006)

(psst... just ran up to the door, and my last order was to blow it open  .... )


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 7, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill opens the door and takes a step to the side (as always ready to put a bullet in some appearing bughead).

"Someone is kicking up some starship thrusters!!! Sarge you should call in air support or tell the HQ to get some fighters up to intercept that sucker if we can't stop him!"


----------



## Venom (Jul 10, 2006)

Carl hearing the thrusters says to Carina “You better get these guys out of here, I have a feeling there is about to be some serious fighting happening upstairs” with that he turns and double moves up the stairs towards the squads last known position.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 10, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 24.*

Cultist chosen one #1 is dying.
Cyrill pushes the unlocked door open and rushes into the room beyond.  Quickly scanning the room he sees no hostile targets.  This room looks different from the rest of the rooms cleared so far.  This room obviously was the bed room to someone with higher ranking that the others encountered.  An unmade bed lies in one corner of the room while in another there is an antique iron bound metal trunk.  A large green rug covers the floor of the chamber, and mounted on one of the walls next to a closed door is the body of a giant ant.  Cyrill notices that the door exiting to the West is unlocked.
Carl moves up the stairs now that the cultists have been taken care off heading to where the rest of the squad was advancing.
Sarge sees a huge catastrophe developing as Jacob comes bounding up the stairs and Cyrill and Mel prepare to charge through the unlocked door.  Sarge yells at Jacob, “STOW IT!!!”, as Jacob brings the demo pack up ready to mash it against the door that was blocking their way.  Sarge continues to mutter under his breath with reference to a trigger happy demolitions squadie and a previous occasion where the CO’s new BMW (Anti-Grav Series XXIV) was totalled as it was mistaken for a “hostile” target during a previous mission.
Jacob reluctantly does not place the demo pack against the door but rather watches as Mel and Cyrill clear the room.
Mel charges into the room, taking up position to cover Cyrill as they advance.
Carina herds the hostages and cultists towards the exit.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 10, 2006)

"Jake, keep that splatgun primed...that's gonna be the only thing that could stop a ship from taking off if we don't get there in time."

"Cyrill, open the door, I'll take point and clear, then let Jake through."


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 10, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

"YES MA'AM!!!"

Cyrill opens the door...


----------



## Venom (Jul 11, 2006)

Carl will continue to move up the steps as quickly as he can too join the rest of the squad. 

Upon reaching them he sees Sarge’s face and Jacob still removing the detonator from the demo pack and says “Hey guys what’s going on? Jacob did you try and blow up something you shouldn’t again?    By the way what ever happened about the CO’s new BMW…..”  

Before he can finish the Sarge interrupts saying “Shut up and get your ass in there” Carl then follows Mel and Cyril into the room making sure to stay well clear of Jacob and his demo pack


----------



## mariusm (Jul 12, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 25.*

Cultist chosen one #1 dies from injuries sustained during combat, melting into a pool of green muck.
Cyrill moves up to the door and gives it a good boot and steps to the side to provide the rest of the squad room to enter.  _From this viewpoint Cyrill can see that this long rectangular chamber appears to be a laboratory.  Against one wall stands a cabinet that holds all kinds of medical paraphernalia and specimen jars.  A ladder leads up to a trap door in the ceiling to the north.  A metal operating table stands to the south.  Atop it lies a naked humanoid with pale green tinged skin.  The humanoid figure is strapped to the table by restraints around its hands and feet and is hooked up to a strange glass contraption that appears to be draining blood from its forearm via a small hose._
Carl catches up to the rest of the squad and takes up position waiting for further orders.
Sarge seems to glare at everyone in sight wondering why he took this assignment, but he takes advantage of the surprise with Cyrill opening the door and rushes in knowing the rest of the squad will be right behind.  He quickly scans the north of the room as he enters but sees no hostile targets but the rumble from the ship engines are definitely coming from above the trap door.
Jacob puts away his unused demo pack and takes up position to enter the next room.
Mel charges into the laboratory room right behind Sarge and quickly scans the south for any hostiles but sees none.
Carina herds the hostages and cultists towards the exit.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 12, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

"Keep on moving and cover me! Make sure that no laboratory freak stuff gets up and attacks us!"

Cyrill moves to the ladder and starts climbing, trying to open the trap door.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 12, 2006)

"Nevermind the lab freak," Mel returns. "Up up up! Get the ship!"

She waits beneath Cyrill, impatiently waiting for him to open the trapdoor before climbing up herself.


----------



## Venom (Jul 13, 2006)

“Yeh, come on Cyril, move it, this green guy is starting to freak me out” Carl says. Continuing his monolog “This reminds me of this move I watched a few weeks ago, there was this guy and he tried to make this special formula and ……..”  fortunately for the sanity of the rest of the squad Sarge butts in “Shut the hell up marine, your supposed to be chasing the bad guy, not talking about some stupid movie you watched last week!!!!! Now get your butt up that ladder before I put an extra hole in it for you”.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 14, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 26.*

Cyrill climbs up the steel ladder after slinging his morita over his shoulder.  At the top of the ladder he is able to lift the metal trap door with ease at it has not been locked.  Peering out of the opening Cyrill can see that this floor of the tower is a single large circular chamber, with walls coated with glistening, hard resin.  Several lights light the chamber, their light reflecting off the walls and casting dancing shadows about the area.  
Cyrill can see cultist chosen one #2 working on a control panel in the north east corner of the chamber while similar bug like creatures are helping a larger humanoid / bug hybrid into a rather beaten up transport.  There are huge hanger doors covering the top of the chamber roughly 100’ up.  The doors are slowly sliding open and will be fully open in about 4 rounds.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  Short round to allow players to update their actions after getting the new info.


----------



## Venom (Jul 14, 2006)

Carl will follow the rest of the squad up the ladder and when in sight take a shot with his Morita at “Chosen One #2” standing at the control panel.

Once Jacob pops up behind Carl he shouts “Jacob use your splat gun on burst mode and try take out the leader. I’m already quite battered and bruised, the less fighting I have to do the better.”


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 14, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill takes a 5 ft. step south and auto fires on 'C4' and 'H'.

"Move TEAM! They are escaping!!!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2006)

When Melara gets to the scene, she yanks a HE grenade off her belt and chucks it at the feet of the two muties that are heading for the transport!

"How about a little fire, scarecrow," she mutters.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 17, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 26 Update.*

The hanger doors above creak and begin sliding open.  (3 rounds left until fully open).

Initiative for the rest of combat is as follows:

Chosen One #2
Chosen One #3
Cyrill 
Carl
Chosen One #4
Sarge
Jacob
Mel
Hehranna

Chosen One #2 turns and sees the trap door to the lower level opening.  He runs over and tries to kick Cyrill in the face, (Modified melee attack roll of 10, a miss), just missing him.
Chosen One #3 squawks and clicks in an undistinguishable language and hastily begins setting switches and controls to prepare the shuttle for take off.
Cyrill clambers up the ladder and moves 5’ south of the trap door, he tries to concentrate his attack on the two hybrids to the south and auto fires at them, (Chosen One #2 gets an AOO and tries to bite Cyrill’s arm, Modified melee attack roll of 15, a miss), (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 26 vs Defense of 10, a hit doing a possible 11hp damage, Cultist chosen one #4 REF save of 16 vs DC 15, success and Hehranna REF save of 14 vs DC 15, fail and takes 11hp damage.)
Carl starts to climb up the ladder and sees that a hybrid has appeared right above him, as best he can he tries to duck once on top and avoid the bugs attacks, moving slightly north before taking a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 6 (AB) – 4 (Longarm) = 7, a miss), but shoots past the bugs head.
Chosen One #4 opens the back entrance to the transport and turns to Hehranna and gestures for her to climb into the transport.  He then turns toward the squad and moves to intercept them.
Sarge checks the restraints on the humanoid on the operating table to make sure he is not going anywhere before signally for Mel and Jacob to get up the ladder.
Jacob reluctantly moves forward and gives the Sarge a nod before heading up the ladder into the hanger chamber.
Mel gets up the ladder to join the rest of the squad and once in the hanger chamber gets some space between her and the hybrids and flings a HE grenade towards the back of the transport, (Modified ranged attack roll of 2 + 6 (Throw AB) – 6 (range) = 2 vs Defense 10, a miss landing one square short of target in the lower left corner, doing a possible 16hp damage.  Hehranna, the transport and Cultist chosen one #4 are caught in the blast, Hehranna’s REF save of 8 vs DC 18, fail and takes 16hp damage! The transport takes 4hp damage after DR.  Cultist chosen one #4 REF save of 22 vs DC 18, success and takes 8hp damage).
Hehranna seeing that the squad is dishing out huge amounts of damage begins waving her clawed hands in the air while chirping and clicking then draws a syringe, of similar looking liquid that was injected into Rudy, from a pouch and plunges it straight into her chest… within seconds you can see some of the wounds closing and mending themselves.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 17, 2006)

Jacob will fire all 3 of his gernades at the shuttle or at the hangers blast doors, depending on what he thinks is more likely to break easyer.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2006)

"Oh no you don't, damn you..."

Mel grabs her Morita on its strap and aims it at the "queen bee" of this bunch, Hehranna. The rifle roars and bucks as she fires a burst of bullets at her!

(Fire 5 round burst at Hehranna)


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 18, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill trys to hit Chosen One 4 with the close combat end of his hawkeye.


----------



## Venom (Jul 18, 2006)

Carl will shout to Cyril “You better backup against the wall if Jacob is going to fire all three grenades, you may end up in the blast area” and then drop his Morita to hang on its strap over his shoulder and take a swipe at C2 with his brass knuckles.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 18, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 27.*

The hanger doors above continue to groan and creak while sliding open.  (2 rounds left until fully open).

Cultist chosen one #2 sees Jacob raising his TGL and decides he looks the most threatening and attacks, (Modified melee attack roll of 18, bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 5, lethal unarmed punch misses, modified melee attack roll of 22, lethal unarmed elbow misses), but fails to land a hit.
Cultist chosen one #3 lifts the transport a little off the ground and starts to swivel to try and provide Hehranna cover.
Cyrill takes a swing at cultist chosen one #4 with his rifle butt, (Modified melee attack roll of 8 + 5 (AB) – 4 (Improvised weapon) = 9, a miss), but swings past it’s head.
Carl slings his morita and takes a swing with his trusty brass knuckles, (Cultist chosen one #2 gets an AOO, modified melee attack roll of 15, lethal unarmed punch), while ducking under the cultists punch, (Modified melee attack roll of 4 + 5 (AB) = 9, a miss), but his upper cut goes a little too short and just misses the bugs jaw.
Chosen one #4 attacks Cyrill, (Modified melee attack roll of 9, bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 4, lethal head butt misses, modified melee attack roll of 21, lethal unarmed punch hits doing 1hp damage), landing only one punch knocking the wind a little out of Cyrill as the punch hits his chest.
Sarge hearing the automatic gun fire coming from above clambers up the ladder moving past cultist chosen one #2 (Already had AOO) while drawing his side arm and fires at chosen one #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 7 + 11 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise shot) – 4 (Elusive Target) = 15, a miss), but the slug goes high hitting the wall just above Carl’s head.
Jacob decides that the transport would be a better target than having the debris rain down from above and takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (Burst) = 20 vs Defense of 10, a hit doing a possible 20hp damage, the transport takes 8hp damage while cultist chosen one #3 is fully protected inside the transport)
Mel unleashes a burst of fire at Hehranna, (Modified ranged attack roll of 4 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (burst) = 8, a miss), but the hail of slugs fly harmlessly past Hehranna slamming into the wall behind her.
Hehranna shuffles behind the transport slightly trying to get some cover.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 18, 2006)

Jacob will reload hit TGL


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2006)

Mel fires a 5 round burst at C2, hoping to free up Jacob and the rest of her squad by taking it down. As the chattering of her rifle stops, she suddenly realizes the control panel for the ceiling doors is clear! She turns and hauls it to the control panel, hoping to stop the overhead doors, even reverse them, before the transport can get away.


----------



## Venom (Jul 19, 2006)

Carl takes another swing at C2 and shouts to Jacob “Never mind the TGL, use your Tinderbox on Hehranna, if we can wipe her out this whole thing is over”.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 20, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill once more swings his rifle at the bug.

[Sorry guys for not posting. I had some serious real life issues... sorry!]


----------



## mariusm (Jul 20, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 28.*

The hanger doors above continue to groan and creak while sliding open.  (1 round left until fully open).

Cultist chosen one #2 continues to attack Jacob, (Modified melee attack roll of 19, a bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 10, a lethal unarmed kick misses, modified melee attack roll of 9, a lethal unarmed elbow misses), but fails to land a hit after the combination of unarmed attacks.
Cultist chosen one #3 continues to turn the transport while Hehranna moves for cover.
Cyrill takes a swing at cultist chosen one #4 with his rifle, (Modified melee attack roll of 17 + 5 (AB) – 4 (Improvised weapon) = 18, a miss), barely missing the bugs jaw as it dodges slightly back.
Carl lines up a punch straight for the bugs face, (Chosen one #2 gets an AOO, modified melee attack roll 21, a miss), (Modified melee attack roll of 13 + 6 (AB) = 19, a hit doing 13hp non lethal damage!), as he punches forward the bug man tries to knee Carl but misses and Carl’s punch hit the bug squarely in the face.  The cultist chosen one drops like a sack of potatoes and is lying on the ground unconscious from the non lethal damage sustained.
Chosen one #4 sees his comrade drop and shouts chirping sounds at Hehranna and then steps 5’ east in front of Sarge, the chosen one then full attacks Sarge, (Modified melee attack roll of 17, a bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 16, a lethal roundhouse kick misses, modified melee attack roll of 23 (Confirmed critical of 19, fail), a lethal unarmed punch hits doing 2hp damage), hitting Sarge with a punch in the midriff.
Sarge annoyed that the hybrid dare lay a hand on him points his pistol at it and fires, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 11 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise shot) – 4 (Elusive Target) = 21, a hit 11hp damage!), catching the hybrid in the shoulder with the shot.
Jacob quickly slides 3 more slugs into his TGL.
Mel sees that the chosen one #2 is dropped by Carl’s punch to its face so she fires a burst at chosen one #4 instead, (Modified ranged attack roll of 15 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (burst) – 0 (Precise shot) – 4 (Elusive Target) = 15, a miss), shooting a bit wide before she moves over to the control panel.  She gives it a quick glance and luckily all the controls and dials are in English so she will be able to do what ever she chooses.
Hehranna is not happy at all about her minions being mowed down by the invasive troopers and after taking a 5’ step to the east starts chanting and wailing in an undecipherable insect like language.  Moments later the squad can hear the distinct buzzing sound of hoppers coming from above, but so far nothing can be seen.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 20, 2006)

Jacob will take a single shot directly at Hehranna.


----------



## Venom (Jul 21, 2006)

Having fed bugman #2 a big knuckle sandwich Carl looks over at Mel saying “Great idea Mel, see if you can get that door closed before those hoppers arrive”. Carl then lobs a grenade at Hehranna tying to get it to land right at her feet and as far away from the squad as possible.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2006)

"Working on it..." she scans the instrument panels and starts making adjustments using her best judgement, and some old fashioned prayers.

(Computer skill +7 and if we're using action points...I forget...then I'll use one if needed )


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 21, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

"Let's take this bug down, Sarge! I real don't like what the queen thing is doing over there..."

One more swing with lady hawkeye. After that Cyrill retreats 5 ft. on the trap door, if that is possible.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 24, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 29.*

The hanger doors above continue to groan and creak while sliding open.  (Fully open this round).

Cultist chosen one #2 lies unconscious on the floor.
Cultist chosen one #3 lets the transport drift 5’ sideways to the west.
Cyrill takes another swing at the ugly bug face in front of him, (Modified melee attack roll of 13 + 5 (AB) – 4 (Improvised weapon) = 14, a miss), swinging wide of it’s face.  Cyrill steps back 5’ onto the closed trapdoor hatch.
Carl throws a grenade hoping to land it at Hehranna’s feet, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 6 (AB) – 4 (range) – 8 (cover) = -1 vs Defense of 10, a miss landing in the upper right corner, one square beyond target doing a possible 15hp damage.  Hehranna and  the transport are caught in the blast, Hehranna’s REF save of 7 vs DC 18, fail and takes 15hp damage! The transport takes 3hp damage after DR.), the grenade bounced off the top of the transport and landed nicely just beyond it!  Carl thinks to himself, what a great throw.
Chosen one #4 full attacks Sarge, (Modified melee attack roll of 13, a bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 23 (Amazing two natural 20’s in a row against Sarge) (Confirmed critical of 4, fail), a lethal unarmed punch hits doing 3hp damage, modified melee attack roll of 16, a lethal unarmed kick miss), getting a hit in.
Sarge continues to fire his pistol at cultist chosen one #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 8 + 11 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise shot) – 4 (Elusive Target) = 16, a miss), shooting past the hybrid left ear.
Jacob takes aim at where he thinks Hehranna must be standing, he fires an indirect shot over the top of the transport, (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 7 (AB) – 2 (Indirect fire) = 23 vs Defense of 10, a hit doing a possible 8hp damage, Hehranna’s REF save of 6 vs DC 15, fail and so takes 8hp damage!)
Mel looks at the control panel in front of her (Modified computer use skill roll of 16 + 7 = 23 vs DC 15, success) and quickly realizes what needs to be done to close the hanger doors and starts the process.
Hehranna climbs up into the back of the transport and closes the access doors.
Mel looks up and sees the ugly face of a hopper appear on the edge of the hanger doors as they begin to slide together again.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2006)

"Just what we need...more partygoers..." Mel mutters. She swings up the Morita and shoots off a burst of rounds at the Hopper. She then ducks down behind the console, hoping to get some cover in case the Hopper decides to dive at her.

(5 round burst at Hopper and take cover )


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 25, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill fires a single round at Chosen # 4.


----------



## Venom (Jul 26, 2006)

Carl will move between C4 and the wall and take a swing at the bug with his knife.


----------



## mariusm (Jul 26, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 30.*

The hanger doors above start to groan and creak again this time sliding closed.  (3 rounds until fully closed).

Cultist chosen one #2 lies unconscious on the floor.
Cultist chosen one #3 drifts the transport North East in an attempt to crush Mel.  However the transport crunches into the control panel just in front of Mel and sends a shower of sparks and debris into the air, effectively disabling the control panel so no further commands can be sent.
Cyrill takes careful aim past Sarge’s right shoulder and fires a shot at Cultist chosen one #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) – 4 (Elusive Target) = 20, a hit doing 11hp damage!), catching the hybrid in the left leg.
Carl moves closer to cultist chosen one #4 and takes a stab with his knife, (Modified melee attack roll of 14 + 5 (AB) = 19, a hit doing 7hp damage!), slicing a nice gash in the top of the hybrids left shoulder.
Cultist chosen one #4 intent on giving his leader enough time to escape perseveres against the continues onslaught from the squad and full attacks Sarge once again, (Modified melee attack roll of 16, a bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 22, a lethal unarmed punch misses, modified melee attack roll of 21, a lethal unarmed punch misses), but fails to land a single hit.
Sarge fires another round in the direction of the cultist #4, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 11 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise shot) – 4 (Elusive Target) = 22, a hit doing 7hp damage!), catching the bug man in the stomach.
Jacob continues to watch for a further opening.
Mel takes aim and fires into the high ceiling above hoping to catch the hopper in the spray, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 7 (AB) – 4 (Burst) = 13, a miss), but the slugs slam loudly into the hanger doors.
The hopper pops out of sight behind the closing hanger doors.
Mel can see Hehranna moving around in the back of the transport, Mel is not quite sure what she is getting up to but it does not look good.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 26, 2006)

Jacob will move to the south about 25 feet, and see if he can get a clear shot at the leader


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2006)

Wincing at the close call, Mel tries to jump onto the transport and grab on using whatever handholds are available. If she can get into the cab from that side, she will. Otherwise her goal will be to climb onto the roof where she can get a shot at Hehranna. Hopefully.

"Can anyone get a shot at the one in back? She's up to something, and I don't like it!"


----------



## Venom (Jul 28, 2006)

Carl will move behind bug C4 and shout to the Sarge “Come on Sarge lets give this guy the old one two and finish him off”. With that he takes another stab at the bug.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 28, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill will move to the back of the transport in a fashion that only provokes one AoO from Bug #4 and fires a single shot at Herenenenanana.

"EAT LEAD YOU FREAK!!!"


----------



## mariusm (Jul 28, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 31.*

The hanger doors continue to groan and creak while sliding closed.  (2 rounds until fully closed).

Cultist chosen one #2 lies unconscious on the floor.
Cultist chosen one #3 frustrated by not being able to crush Mel continues to bash into the control panel.
Cyrill moves past cultist chosen one #4 (Cultist chosen one #4 AOO, modified melee attack roll of 14, a bite misses), ducking under its snapping fangs and moves to the back of the transport for a shot.  When he gets there though he can see that the back plantform is raised and no shot can be taken.  (The transport is similar to a pickup in design with 5’ high sides and open on top.  The cab is closed with access via the open area at the back.)
Carl moves behind the cultist chosen one #4 trying to flank it and stabs, (Modified melee attack roll of 11 + 6 (AB) + 2 (Flank) = 19, a hit doing 11hp damage!), landing a well aimed shot into the back of the bugs neck inflicting sever damage.
Cultist chosen one #4 stumbles from the devastating blow to its neck but driven by sheer devotion lunges one last time at Sarge, (Modified melee attack roll of 15, a bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 21, a lethal unarmed knee misses, modified melee attack roll of 23 (Confirmed critical roll of 17, fail) (Amazing third natural 20 against Sarge… it is just not his day) doing 3hp damage), hitting Sarge with a head butt in the chest as he goes down.  Cultist chosen one #4 is dying.
Sarge yells, “Don’t let that transport take off!”, as he runs up and jumps to try and get a hand hold on the craft, (Athletics skill roll of 5 + 6 = 11 vs DC 4 (Sides of transport are 5’ high and the transport is 4’ off the ground – 8’ reach = 1’ needed to clear, success),  managing to grip the side he is now hanging on.
Jacob moves south but can’t get a clear shot at any targets.
Mel jumps at the transport, (Athletics skill roll of 8 + 5 = 13 vs DC 4, success), and grabs hold of the side.
The hopper comes flying into the hanger at full speed having gone up into the air last round to build up speed.  It covers the 100’ between the hanger doors and the squad in the blink of an eye.  It charges straight down on Mel and bites as it ends its movement right next to her, (Modified melee attack roll of 23 vs Defense 23 (Mel 24 less Dex due to climbing = 21), a hit doing 8hp damage!), clawing into her back as she tries to avoid the attack.
Hehranna begins chanting and chirping in the back of the transport.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jul 28, 2006)

the armored suits have jumpjets right?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2006)

"GAH!" Mel shouts. For a moment she sways, nearly losing her grip. "Guys! I'm stuck between a transport and a very ANGRY HOPPER over here! Could use backup!"

Not liking her chances in melee while dangling from the transport, Mel drops off and backs up from the hopper...hoping the remains of the console and the hopper itself will keep the machine from crushing her.

She takes hasty aim and fires off a single shot at the jumpy bug!

(letting go of the transport and taking a 5' step north to the space adjacent to the console, then shooting single)


----------



## Cromm10k (Jul 31, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill fires a single shot at the Hopper an reloads his hawkeye.


----------



## Venom (Jul 31, 2006)

Having sliced up the last of the “chosen ones” Carl wipes the green goo off the blade of his knife and puts it back in its holder. He then grabs the second last grenade off the webbing he is wearing and tosses it into the back of the transport shouting “Chirp on this bug breath”. (He only does this if the sides of the transport will protect Mel and Sarge for the blast, else he grabs his Morita and fires a shot at the Hopper).


----------



## mariusm (Aug 1, 2006)

*Yip.*



			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> the armored suits have jumpjets right?



  Everyone except Carl and Cyrill have jump jets.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 1, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 32.*

The hanger doors continue to groan and creak while sliding closed.  (1 round until fully closed).

Cultist chosen one #2 lies unconscious on the floor.
Cultist chosen one #3 tries to knock the stowaways off by yanking on the steering of the transport.  It lurches upwards to 20’ above the ground and drifts 5’ south.  Hehranna is unceremoniously dumped into the back doors breaking her concentration and sounds of frustration and disgust can be heard as she scolds the pilot.  Sarge tries to hang on (STR check of 10 + 4 (Ability Mod) = 14 vs DC 15 (Tough), fail) but looses his hand hold and falls to the ground below.  Sarge activates the jump jets with moments to spare and slows his descent to a manageable speed and bumps into the ground below the transport with out much fuss.
Cyrill who now has a clear line of sight on the hopper takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 6 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 21, a hit doing 3hp damage), hitting the hopper in the hard carapace in its shoulder.
Carl leans back as he flings the grenade high into the air trying to land it in the back of the transport, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 6 (AB) – 4 (Range) = 13 vs Defense 10, a hit doing a possible 17hp damage!  The transport takes 5hp damage, Cultist chosen one #3’s REF save of 27 vs DC 18, success and takes 8hp damage while Hehranna’s REF save of 9 vs DC 18, fail and takes 17hp damage!), the grenade sails over the side of the transport and explodes!
Cultist chosen one #4 is dying.
Sarge yells, “That bug @#$@D just threw me off!”, he then takes aim at the hopper and takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 11 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 26, a hit doing 0hp damage), hitting the hopper in the midriff where the carapace is at its thickest.
Jacob tries to get a clear target but finds none.
As the transport lurched upwards Mel let go and moved 5’ away from the hopper.  As she was moving she brought up her Morita and fired a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 26, a hit doing 9hp damage!), catching the bug right in the face ripping a part of its cheek right off!
The hopper now presented with numerous targets turns and decides to attack Cyrill, it scampers along the ground 5’ and lashes out with its claws, (Modified melee attack roll of 17, a miss), just narrowly missing Cyrill.
No one can see what Hehranna is up to.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 1, 2006)

"Alright," Mel growls, panting a bit from the exertion. "You wanna play soft...we can play soft. You wanna play rough?"

She pops her magazine and slaps in the clip of explosive rounds.

"We can play that too."

She fires a short burst at the undercarriage of the transport...stepping quickly to the east, to where the console isn't so smashed.

(OOC - My brain has forgotten if you can reload and fire in one round, so if not, she'll fire next round. )


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 2, 2006)

Jacob will click on his jets and go straight up 25' and attempt to put a gernade from his TGL in the back of the transport.


----------



## Venom (Aug 2, 2006)

Carl grabs his Morita and fires a shot at the Hopper.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 2, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Under *total defence* Cyrill moves next to the trapdoor (the square below it).

"Guys, TAKE DOWN THIS HOPPER!!!"


----------



## mariusm (Aug 3, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 33.*

The hanger doors clank heavily together as they close.

Cultist chosen one #2 lies unconscious on the floor.
Cultist chosen one #3 is getting a bit rattled by the continued onslaught and decides to try and escape.  He drops the transport down to ground level with no regard for anything below almost crushing the hopper in the process.
Cyrill makes a hasty retreat, making sure to not give the hopper any openings, as the transport slams down just in front of him.
Carl steps 5’ south to get a better shot at the hopper who is now obscured behind the transport, (Modified ranged attack roll of 1 + 6 (AB) = 7, a miss), but shoots into the side of the transport instead.
Cultist chosen one #4 is dying.
Sarge moves south trying to get a clear shot at the hopper.  When he has a clear shot he fires a single round, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 11 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 26, a hit doing 10hp damage!), catching the hopper in a wing joint and caused a grievous wound!
Jacob goes flying up into the air as the transport comes crashing down, as he gets a shot he takes it, (Modified ranged attack roll of 4 + 7 = 11 vs Defense 10, a hit, putting the slug into the back of the transport close to Hehranna, doing a possible 10hp damage.  Hehranna is helpless and automatically fails her REF save and takes 10hp damage while the transport takes no damage.)  As Jacob descends back down to the ground he can see Hehranna is not moving.
Mel fires at the transport as it comes crashing down, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 7 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (Burst) = 17, a hit to the crew compartment doing 16hp damage.  The damage totally destroyed the crew compartment and inflicted 6hp damage to cultist chosen one #3!), the explosive slugs slammed into the unprotected underbelly and punched straight into the crew compartment causing burning debris to burn the cultist inside.
The hopper seems a little disorientated and flies up to the ceiling looking for a way out. 
Hehranna is dead.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2006)

Mel winces sympathetically in her power armor as the transport crashes down, it's crew compartment pouring smoke. "That had to hurt." Then louder, "Sweet moves there, Jacob! Let's finish this thing off and go home now."

Standing to get cover from the inside, she tries to open the passenger side door of the transport.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 6, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill fires a single well aimed shot at the hopper.


----------



## Venom (Aug 7, 2006)

Carl will move to the block between C2 and C4 and take a shot at bug C3 with his Morita.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 7, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 34.*

Cultist chosen one #2 lies unconscious on the floor.
Cultist chosen one #3 throws the driver side access door open, hops out of the transport runs over to where Cyrill is standing.  The cultist takes a wild swing at Cyrill hoping to buy some time to open the trap door, (Modified melee attack roll of 10, a lethal unarmed punch miss).
Cyrill still aiming at the hopper perched below the roof takes a shot ignoring the cultist in front of him, (Cultist chosen one #3 is only interested in getting out and does not see the opening presented), (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 6 (AB) = 24, a hit doing 8hp damage!).  By taking careful aim with his hawkeye Cyrill put the shot right in back of the hoppers skull, punching a neat hole… the mass of bug flesh falls from the ceiling and comes crashing down to the ground, landing with a loud splatter.
Carl sees the cultist chosen one #3 hop out of the transport and run over to Cyrill, he keeps a bead on him and fires a round, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 6 (AB) – 4 (Combat) – 4 (Elusive Target) = 17, a miss), but shoots a little wide.
Cultist chosen one #4 is dying.
Sarge moves up behind the cultist chosen one #3 and takes a swing with his rifle butt, (Modified melee attack roll of 14 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Improvised Weapon) + 2 (Flank) = 22, a hit doing 7hp damage), clubbing the bug man in his back.
Mel flings the passenger door open to find the cab empty, she sees through the other open door that the cultist chosen one #3 is obviously trying to run away.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 8, 2006)

"Heads up, Sarge! You're in my shot!" Mel shouts as she brings her rifle up to her shoulder and sights the fleeing manbug through the two open doors of the transport. She pauses, waiting for the bulk of Sarge's suit to vanish from her sights...or for the alien to make a break for the trapdoor.

(Delaying a single shot for the Sarge to move out of line of fire, or for the bug to open the trapdoor...at which point she'll shoot even if Sarge is still giving it cover. Single ex round.)


----------



## Venom (Aug 8, 2006)

Carl will attempt to bull-rush the bug to stop him from escaping and stand on the trapdoor to block his way. “Not so brave when you’re outnumbered hey” Carl will say, “Now it's your turn to taste my knuckle sandwich”.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 8, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill swings te melee end of his rifle at Cultist chosen one #3.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 8, 2006)

*Mission 2, Encounter 7, Round 35.*

Cultist chosen one #2 lies unconscious on the floor.
Cultist chosen one #3 turns and attacks Sarge, (Modified melee attack roll of 12, a bite misses, modified melee attack roll of 12, a lethal unarmed kick misses, modified melee attack roll of 15, a lethal unarmed elbow misses), but fails to land a hit.
Cyrill swings his rifle butt at the hybrid, (Modified melee attack roll of 17 + 5 (AB) – 4 (Improvised Weapon) + 2 (Flank) = 20, a hit doing 8hp damage!), and catches it in the right shoulder.
Carl runs over hoping to shove the cultist away from the trap door as he approaches the bug brings up its fists in defence, (AOO for cultist chosen one #3, modified melee attack roll of 14 vs Defense of 19 (Carl running to get a charge), a miss.  Cultist chosen one #3’s STR check roll of 16 vs Carl’s STR check roll of 20 + 3 (STR Bonus) + 2 (Charging) = 25, fail and is pushed 10’ back), but it does so in vain as Carl crashes into it at full force knocking it way back into the wall beyond as Carl lifts it off its feet.  As the cultist is forced off it’s footing it provoked attacks from both Cyrill and Sarge who were threatening it, (Cyrill’s AOO, modified melee attack roll of 11 + 5 (AB) – 4 (Improvised Weapon) + 2 (Flank) = 14, a miss and Sarge’s AOO, modified melee attack roll of 16 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Improvised Weapon) + 2 (Flank) = 24, a hit (Random hit against Cultist/Carl in bull rush) doing 10hp damage!), Cyrill swings wide but Sarge lands a hard blow against the bugs head.
Cultist chosen one #4 is dying.
Sarge hears Mel’s request and drops to one knee while drawing his side arm hoping to give Mel a clearer shot.  He then squeezes the trigger, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 11 (AB) – 0 (Precise Shot) + 1 (PB) – 4 (Elusive Target) = 20, a hit doing 8hp damage!), sending a slug into the culstist left arm.
Mel fires as soon as she saw the Sarge drop to his knee, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 7 (AB) – 0 (Precise Shot) + 1 (PB) – 4 (Elusive Target) = 20, a hit doing 12hp damage!), and the slug flew true hitting the cultist in the left shoulder and detonated sending goo all over Carl… once again… the second time that Carl gets a free bug spray!
Cultist chosen one #3 drops to the ground dying.
Sarge yells, “Ok troops let’s secure the area… Mel and Jacob, you guys check the thing we passed below… the rest of you secure the hanger!”.
The hopper is dying.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 9, 2006)

"Mel, whats sarge talking about?"  Jacob will ask as he follows mel.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 9, 2006)

"There was something on a table down there," Mel says, leading the way down. "You musta come through too fast and missed it. This whole place is some kind of...freakshow. C'mon."

She returns to level 3 and looks around the doorway to the room with the table, making sure the coast was clear before going over to the table to get a better look.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 9, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill moves carefully around the transport and tries to find Hehranna's corpse.

All channels: "I could realy need some medial attention...and a cold beer."


----------



## Venom (Aug 10, 2006)

Carl starts to secure C2 who is still unconscious, checking that everything is extra tight so he can not escape when he wakes up.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 10, 2006)

*Mission 2 debrief.*

While Mel and Jacob are checking out the half mutated human lying on the table they can vaguely see the resemblance to the cultist that got away during the previous mission.  Obviously he was chosen to go through the same process as the other elite cultists.  Sarge comes down the ladder from above and breaks the silence, “Alright troopers secure that monstrosetiy and lets move out!”.  He then communicates to the squad to form up and move out together going the way they came in.

Once back outside the squad waits, not too long though, for Kate to put the Black Knight down in front of the Gecko.  Everyone is bundled on board and readied for the trip back to Audil.  Once again, like just about every other mission with the roughnecks, there was huge casualties, but there was a rejoicing too.  Little Kayla was reunited with her parents and a cultist cell was destroyed… now all that remains is too see if the medics can do something for Rudy once back at base.

Ammo spent:
Jaocb:  9 M-298 slugs, 1 HE Grenade, 4 Tinderbox shots, 3 pistol rounds
Cyrill: 44 Regular rounds, 1 AP round, 4 HE grenades
Mel: 95 Regular rounds, 10 HE rounds, 2 HE Grenades
Carl: 28 Regular rounds, 1 HE round, 5 HE grenades, 1 pistol round

Confirmed kills:
7 Hoppers, 2 Warriors, 8 Giant Ant Soldiers, 15 Giant Ant Workers, 1 Giant Warrior Bug, 1 Giant Ant Queen, 3 Hybrid cultists, 3 human cultists, 1 winged hybrid, Hehranna Cultist Leader

Casualties: (Max HP / Current HP)
Trooper #1 - Dead
Trooper #2 - Injured (12 / -2)
Trooper #3 - Dead
Trooper #4 - Dead 
Rudy - Injurer & Infected (16 / -5)
Sarge - Injured (23 / 10)
Carl - Injured (26 / 6)
Mel - Injured (18 / 10)
Jacob - Injured (24 / 14)
Cyrill - Injured (17 / 5)

Each of the player characters has earned 8330xp for the mission.   

OCC:  Play is going to be delayed for about a week... their is a new player joinning and one going on leave for a short while.  We will then start with mission 3.  Please look at the recruiting thread. http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=155605


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 14, 2006)

(OOC - Psst. Anyone else want to do a little between-mission RP until the next mish starts?)


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 14, 2006)

Sitting around in the medial ward after the latest mission, jacob looks over to his new companions. "So, who is up for a party" he asks with a devilish grin.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 15, 2006)

A couple of recuperation bunks over lies Melara, fresh from the goo-tank after getting the gash the Hopper had ripped open in her closed up again. She looks over at Jacob and yawns.

"I dunno, did you check the board? Last time we shipped out again as soon as the meds wore off."

She sighs and leans back comfortably on the pile of pillows behind her. She'd pestered one of the orderlies for nearly ten minutes amassing all those. "But if we have the downtime, I'm good for it. Where's it going to be?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 15, 2006)

jacob snorts "Aint that the truth, think i was on this tug for a grand total of 5 minuets before they had me packing to go with you all.  Ya'll know of any good joints here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2006)

Mel's mouth quirks into a half-smile. "Guess it depends on what you're looking for. There's a couple of decent watering holes, but if you want real nightlife...it actually kind of bites on Audil. There's not a whole lot going on off the base. I mean..." she shrugs and wince... "it's not a -hellhole-, you know. Not like some puny little garrison base on a backwater mining colony or something. Just not a whole lot happening after sundown is all."

"There's a pretty good spot just offbase though. Very 'mobile infantry' place. You get base people and groupies and that's about it."

She leans over on her side, supporting herself on her arm to look at Jacob.

"So Jake...I never really got a chance to ask. Where did you serve before hooking up with the Roughnecks?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 16, 2006)

"No real night-life and you want story time too? Jacob coments with a sigh and a wink. readjusting himself, he begins his tale with a flourish of his arms "Once upon a time, i was a lowly MI trooper like yourself.  I was stationed with the 89th MI.  It was nice, we ended up with cleanup crew duties most of the time, so our casualty rating was pretty low.  Then an opertunity arose that i couldn't say no too.  I spent the next 6 months learning how to make things go boom."  Jacob leans back for a second, eyes glazed over and a wistful smile on his face.  "Best 6 months of my life.  Then they assined me to the 322 engineer squad on board The Yanky Wiskey.  Ya know, one of the ships in charge of glassing planets.  Well that lasted for all of about 3 months, as i got borde and "borrowed" a few jackhammer rocket launchers and mounted them on the captains escape pod.  The captin loved it.... the supplies guys didn't, and you know how the guys in supply can be.  Well after that little incident, they, the admin personell that work with the supplie guys, decided that some real combat would be good for me, and thats how i ended up here, with you lovely ladies.  So, there ya go.  Now its your turn, whats your story?"  Jacob will ask with a devilish grinn


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 16, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill hobbles in, a sixpack of cold beer under his arm.

"Hey Soldiers! Are you in for a drink?"

He throws a can to everyone in the room.

"So what's up? Are you ready to party or what?"


----------



## mariusm (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sarge*

"As you were!”, yells a familiar voice as the Sarge comes into the sick bay and asks Cyrill, “Is that standard issue?”, pointing to the pack of cold beers.  He reaches over and grabs a cold one none the less… Sarge goes on to inform the troopers that Rudy is going to be ok, the guys at toxicology managed to isolate the bacteria that was causing the genetic change and killed it off.  They did however keep a sample of blood for further research.  

“There is a new recruit being sent to join up with us in a week or so, but the brass says that is all they are willing to put in the firing line at the moment.  Seems there is political red tape in the way due to our high attrition rate.  Oh well hopefully the new guy is already out of diapers!”, ends the Sarge with a loud boisterous laugh.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 16, 2006)

"Hey Sarge, think you could score me a demo pack or 2?  One woulda been usefull against that transport, what'd ya say sir?"  Jacob will ask as he grabs a beer from Cyrill.


----------



## Venom (Aug 16, 2006)

Just then Carl comes walking in with the biggest bowl of ice-cream you have ever seen in your life “Demo pack!!! When I hear Jacob say demo pack I get nervous, I hope you don’t have one here”. “Found a kid in one of the wards down the passage who didn’t want this” Carl says pointing at the ice-cream. “I think it was one of the settlers we rescued, said he had two bowls already and could not eat another bite so I swapped him a couple of high explosive rounds for it”. 

Carl looks over at Mel who looks like she is about to kill him and says to her “Just kidding, I gave him 5 bucks for it”. 

Looking over at Cyrill Carl spots the beer. “Beer” he says, “I can’t think of anything that goes better with ice-cream than a cold beer, mind if I grab one”. With that Cyrill throws him one and Carl pulls up a chair. “So what are we talking about” he says.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 16, 2006)

Mel rolls her eyes, but  snags a beer just the same and holds out a hand for a bowl of ice cream.

"Jake was telling me about his last assignment, and I was telling him that if you want a party on Audil, you pretty much have to start it yourself."

She looks around and chuckles. "We've got a good start though. All we need now is music and pizza, and this medlab is the most happening place on the planet."

With a shake of her head, Melara pops the tab on her beer and sniffs at it. "Just like a bureaucrat though. A unit's getting shot to pieces, so lets -deny- them reinforcements. What, do they think we're killing them ourselves? It's a war out there!"


----------



## Venom (Aug 17, 2006)

“Well maybe if they won’t give us more personnel they’ll give us some more hardware” Carl says while passing the ice-cream to Mel. 

“I could sure use a couple of those tinderboxes like Jacob had. Must admit there were a couple of times where I almost grabbed it of his webbing to use myself”. 

Then with a grin on his face he says “I just love the smell of burning bug in the morning.”


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 17, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

"Burning bugs my ***! We need more personal 'specialy a MEDIC! We get shredded to pieces by those freaks and have no one to put us together again in the field. This sick bay here is nice but if we had medical support in the field we would suffer less casualties. But I guess this simple logic is to much for our oh so great leaders... Anyone more beer or a glass of this "fine" synthetic whiskey?"

Cyrill pulls a bottle out of his pocket and takes a large gulp.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 17, 2006)

"hmm i'll take some of the wiskey.  What proof is that anyway?" Jacob will ask with an evil glint in his eye.  knowing his speciality, you all have a uncomfortable desire to secure all flame producing devices.


----------



## Venom (Aug 18, 2006)

“Must agree with you there Cyrill, I was down to just a hand full of hit points and fighting hand to hand with those ninja bugs. A medic would have made me feel a little more at ease”.  

Continuing Carl says with a smile on his face “Of course if you had given me some of that jet fuel you call whisky while we were fighting the medic would not have seemed so important. I hope your not going to smoke while your drinking that stuff.”


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 18, 2006)

"Smoke?" Mel asks, chortling. "A shot of that and he'll be bursting into flame."

She leans back in the recovery bed, lacing her fingers behind her head. "So...guys, I have a question. Serious one. I heard a few things in the rumormill. How would you guys feel about having a psychic along? Not an officer or anything. Another ground pounder like the rest of us...but with some kinda psychic thing going on?"

She shrugs. "Me, it seems a little creepy maybe...but it might be useful. I still remember how these man-bug things tried to get into my head."


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 18, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

"As long as he stays out of my mind I don't care. But if I ever feel his psi-things touching me I will shove Lady Hawkeye up his *** and burst fire. Cheers!!!"

More "Whiskey" for Mr. Kowaltzky, the squad starts to see the results.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 22, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Cyrill keeps on driniking, mumbling all the time about missing medics.


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 22, 2006)

jacob looks at the others and glint in his eye gets a bit sharper "Hey Cyrill, there is something on yer head.... lookes like a psi-thingy."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2006)

Mel laughs.

"Damn those psi-thingies," she says with false gravity. "The base has just been crawling with them lately. They like to...touch...people."


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 22, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

"We need a medic and no psi-what-ever. I prefer someone tending to my wounds and I don't want this mind police nazis to control us... Like if I think Mel is hot and stuff and he ist telling her... Cheers!"


----------



## Venom (Aug 23, 2006)

Carl laughs loudly and shouts “Give Cyrill more whisky, I haven’t laughed like this in years”


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2006)

"Wait wait wait," Mel says, eying Cyrill. "So if you thought I was hot, I'd have to find out from someone reading your mind? You couldn't just say so? Come on, you're MI. You fight screaming horrors from beyond space. I can't be scarier than those, right?"

She pauses and adds with emphasis, "Right?!"


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 23, 2006)

jacob will edge away from mel, using whats left of his beer as a shield "Sure yer not scaryer than them... please chim in guys before she deicides to find a bonesaw"


----------



## mariusm (Aug 24, 2006)

*Get ready...*

After a little RnR...

"Alright grunts!", sounds Sarge's familiar voice, "We are have been requested to attend a briefing this afternoon, seems like someone needs baby sitting again!".


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 24, 2006)

"Ah, all good things must come to an end.  Copy that sarge, we'll be there." Jacob will report with a strech and a yawn.


----------



## riaan_s (Aug 25, 2006)

hi guys - i'm a new reqruit that will be joining the squad on their next mission ... as soon as i get my character sorted out


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 25, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

"Sir, yes, SIR!!!" barks Cyrill.

"Pssst, have you heard this too, guys? Me thinks the brain-bug-guy is coming...oh and Mel, aheh, never mind..."

Crill takes one last large gulp from his "whiskey" and starts moving to the briefing room.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2006)

"Beh. Five credits says he's not psi...just some crazy talk," Mel grumps. She points at Cyrill and grins. "You, sir, were saved by the bell. Lucky bastard."

She gets out of bed and trots to the lockers to get into her uniform; figuring showing up to briefing in a hospital gown would be pushing it a little. 

Once presentable, she makes all speed for the briefing room.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 25, 2006)

*Need to get started...*

The various squad members receive personal text messages where they are recuperating from the previous mission, the words are a sober reminder that your time is not your own but rather belongs to SCION.  The message reads, “I want your sorry butts back at base in the briefing room, NOW… SARGE”.

OCC:  Briefing will follow Monday morning… make sure all updated 5th characters are in the RG by then.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 28, 2006)

*Mission 3.*

Mission 3:  The squad has been given orders to protect a diplomat going off world to an unofficial rendezvous with a separatist movement.  It turns out that one government official is as corrupt as the next and due to the sensitive nature of this meeting official security measures can not be followed.  Due to the Omega’s usually unofficial stance on most matters the Sarge was given orders by Captain Underwood, who seems to have had a “favour” called in, to “help out” this civilian.  

Sarge address the squad in the operations room, “Good morning squad, please meet chancellor Antilia, we are to provide personal security detail during her visit to Cincinnati.”.  Everyone almost falls over from the overly polite tone in the Sarge’s voice and are left wondering if the Sarge has been replaced by body snatchers.  “We are departing in two hours so get your equipment ready and report to hanger 3.”, says the Sarge.  He then turns and ushers the chancellor out of the room but returns moments later and says only like he can, “Not a WORD grunts… get your gear, get your guns and meet me at the hanger on the DOUBLE, NOW MOVE!”.

OCC:  Expanded weapons list available:
Combat Knife
CC-176-ER “Shock Stick”
TW 121-f “Tinderbox”
Brunham TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’ Pistol
TW-202-1 “Hawkeye”
Morita TW-203-a
M249-SAW (Hvy,2d10,crit 20,Rng 90ft,3 rnd burst or Automatic,100 Box,Wgt 16lbs, Req DC 25)
SW-402 “Triple GL”
SW-404 “Javelin”
SW-228 “Bugbroom”

Please indicate weapons taken.  Only 3 grenades each and heavy weapons will be tracked for ammo while pistol and rifle ammo will only be "out" on a natural 1.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2006)

The Sarge's bellowing shuts Mel's mouth just as it was opening, and in an instant she's grabbing her pack and humping it for the hangar. The mission is more than a little confusing. Guarding a seperatist? Well, no, guarding someone making contact WITH a seperatist. Sheesh, talk about favors. Get an MI escort at the taxpayer's expense, while Bugs were out there chewing on the spread at the Galactic Picnic. Mel could think of a hundred different ways to be more useful to the war effort than babysitting a corrupt official around...but orders were orders.

(Questions! First, I lack data on "requisition checks." How do I determine bonus on those? Second, the SAW...what feats are required to use it effectively? Is it basically a bigger, better assault rifle, or something entirely different, like those gyrostabilized squaddie guns in Aliens? Also...what's a Javelin? And a Bugbroom? And what feats are needed for those?  Finally, in reworking my sheet, I used the rules from D20 Modern, then subbed in the MI classes as additional "basic class" options. Please let me know if that's what you had in mind. We were kind of flying blind on the whole 'lets merge d20 and Starship Troopers rules, since you were away for most of that redesign process, and then jumped right into the next mission. )

(Thanks!)


----------



## JonnyFive (Aug 29, 2006)

after sarge leaves the second time, jacob looks to teh others "Well, at least we know that he is just acting nice for the civvy."  after looking over the requ sheet, jacob will give a soft wistle. "Wonder if they will let me take the TGL and the javlin.  Oh yea, the javlin is a rocket launcher, my specialty, and the bugbroom is a tricked out shoutgun.  considering the mission, i'd almost recomend em, if ya know how ta use em"

OOC: tinderbox and 2 clips, TGL with 12 he gernades, and if i can, a Javalin with a few spare rockets

Edit Link to the m249 SAW


----------



## Venom (Aug 29, 2006)

Just the usual trusty old Morita, Peacemaker, 3 grenades and one of those Tinderboxes for me so we can have a bug barbeque. 

As for the Sarge, where is a video camera when you need one.


----------



## Cromm10k (Aug 29, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

Never change a winnig team - Cyrill sticks with the stuff from the last mission: hawkeye + peacemaker + knife + 3 nades.

He is on his way to the hangar...


----------



## riaan_s (Aug 30, 2006)

Bishop picks up his gear (M249-SAW, 'Peacemaker', Combat knife & 3x grenades) and makes his way to the hanger to join his new squad.


----------



## Venom (Aug 30, 2006)

Carl lugs his gear down to the hanger to find everyone there except Sarge. He looks a little tired and irritated. “Cyrill” he says “What the hell was in that synthetic whiskey of yours. I only had a couple of sips and my head is pounding.”

“Where the hell is Sarge?”  he continues “Just like him to get us all down here double time and then not be anywhere in sight. Probably having tea and cookies with that chancellor  . If I knew we had some extra time I would have stopped off to get some smokes, looks like this is going to be a boring trip   and I could use something to pass the time.”  

He then turns to the new guy looking at the name tag on his power suit and says “Bishop, you must be the new transfer. Hi I’m Carl” and shakes his hand. “I assume the rest of the crew have all been introduced. How did you get so lucky as to transfer into the best squad in this whole army" He then pauses and says "I won’t say what were best at though.”


----------



## riaan_s (Aug 31, 2006)

Bishop shakes Carl's hand, "I must have luck on my side - my tour with Ranger Squad Alpha 2 did not end too well ... most of the squad never made it back from the last mission"

He walks over to great the rest of the squad pausing for just a second to remind himself not to get too friendly with these guys - its always difficult to pull the trigger when when you've been close ... but then again ... orders are orders.


----------



## mariusm (Aug 31, 2006)

*Mission 3: Update.*

Sarge happy to see his troopers getting everything they need, yells, “Ok troopers the chancellor will be here in 15 minutes so stow your gear onboard so long”, pointing to the Black Knight stationed in the hanger.  Kate is standing outside checking through the manifest to make sure all she requisitioned has been loaded.

OCC: Sarge has been rather busy trying to find an old friend, before launching off again…  I will post the stats for the new weapons shortly…


```
Standard Armaments Table
Weapon					Type	Damage	Crit.	Range/Spaces	Burst	RoF	Mag.	Size	Weight
Combat Knife				Close	1d4	19-20	20 ft./4				Small	1 lb.
Brunham TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’ Pistol	Pistol	2d6	20	50 ft./10		S	15	Small	3 lb.
Morita TW-203-a 			Rifle	2d8	20	125 ft./25	Y	S,A	30	Large	7 lb.

Standard Armour Table
Armour			Defence		Max.
			Bonus		Dex	Speed	Weight
M-1A4 Power Suit	+9		+4	30 ft.	190 lb.

Standard Equipment Table
Item		Size	Weight
Combat Belt	Tiny	2 lb.
Lizard Line	Tiny	3 lb.

Weapon 				Type	Damage 		Crit.	 Range/Spaces	Burst	RoF	Mag.	Size	Weight	Req. DC
Combat Knife			Close 	1d4		19-20 	 20 ft./4				Small	1 lb. 
Machete				Close	1d6		19-20	 10 ft./2				Medium	1 lb.	5
CC-176-ER ‘Shock Stick’		Close	1d8		20	 Reach 10 ft.			50	Large	5 lb.	5
TW-111-p ‘Reaper’		Pistol	1d10		19-20	 40 ft./8		S	9	Tiny	2 lb.	15
TW 121-f ‘Tinderbox’		Pistol	2d8 fire	-	 15 ft./3		S	12	Small	4 lb.	15
TW-102-s ‘Peacemaker’		Pistol	2d6		20	 50 ft./10		S	15	Small	3 lb.
TW-109-e ‘Emancipator’		Pistol	2d8		20	 40 ft./8		S	9	Small	4 lb.	15
TW-201-s			Rifle	2d8		20	 125 ft./25		S	30	Large	7 lb.	15
TW-202-l ‘Hawkeye’		Rifle	2d8		19-20	 200 ft./40		S,A	24	Large	8 lb.	20
TW-203-a 			Rifle	2d8		20	 125 ft./25	Y	S,A	30	Large	7 lb. 
SW-402 ‘Triple GL’		Heavy	See Text		 50 ft./10	Y	S	3	Large	10 lb.	15
SW-403 ‘Thud Gun’		Heavy	See Text		 100 ft./20		S	1	Large	12 lb.	18
SW-404 ‘Javelin’		Heavy	See Text	See Text 150 ft./30		S	3	Large	14 lb.	20
SW-226-f ‘Hel’			Heavy	3d12 fire		 50 ft./10		S	15	Large	12 lb.	18
SW-228 ‘Bugbroom’		Heavy	3d82		18-20	 200 ft./40	Y	S,A	90	Large	45 lb.	24
MW-5050 ‘Twin 50’		Mounted 4d8		19-20	 150 ft./30		A	500	Huge	75 lb.	22
MW-5029 ‘Scythe’		Mounted 4d8		18-20	 200 ft./40	Y 	S,A	120	Huge	112 lb. 24
XW-110-G1 Grenade Launcher	Other 	See Text		 70 ft./14		S,A	27		5 lb.	15
XW-137-A3 ‘Trench Sweeper’	Other	2d8			 30 ft./6		S,A	30		7 lb.	20
XW-103-S7 Shotgun		Other	2d8		20	 10 ft./2		S	10		2 lb.	10
```


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 31, 2006)

Mel scoops up her trusty Morita, a couple of HE grenades and a tear gas grenade. She waffles a little over sidearm, but settles for the Peacemaker. Hard to go wrong with the classics. When Bishop walks over, she's slinging the rifle over her shoulder.

"Sounds like bad news," she comments on his description of his last duty. "Lets hope Carl didn't just jinx this one, huh?" She gives Carl a dirty look and picks up a serrated combat knife that she adds to her arsenal.

"I'm Richter. Mel Richter." She offers a powersuited hand. "Welcome aboard."


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 1, 2006)

"Bishop eh? Names jacob, i'm the resident object removal specalist.  if you need something forcefuly removed from this plane of exsistance, just let me know." Jacob will comment as he packs his gear.


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 1, 2006)

"Glad to be on board", Bishop says to Mel and Jacob as he follows them.

"I take it we won't be providing stealth undercover security", Bishop comments as he eyes all the gear being hauled to the transport


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2006)

Melara laughs.

"They don't call Mobile Infantry when they want subtlety, Bish. They call us when they need lots and lots of dead bugs...or when someone wants to look impressive with a personal detail of power armor troops backing them up."

She snorts.


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 1, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Hi, I'm Cyrill. I'm the guy with the synthetic whiskey, the scope on his rifle and the one that is always the bugs' prefered dinner. Hence I spend more time in the sick bay than doing party on this oh so great outpost. Have I told you already that I think we need a medic in this squad?""


----------



## mariusm (Sep 1, 2006)

*All aboard.*

Sarge walks over to Kate and chats a bit until chancellor Antilia arrives.  The squad continues to load all their equipment filling up the cargo space available with alarming speed.  Sarge takes the manifest from Kate and does a quick run down the list to check what is being taken with:

2 Crates of extra grenades (6 grenades per crate)
1 Crate of rifle rounds (2 Bandoleers of 840 rounds for a total of 1680 rounds)
1 Crate of pistol rounds (2 Bandoleers of 840 rounds for a total of 1680 rounds)
6 First Aid Kits
2 Surgery Kits
2 Extra M-1A4 Power Suits
2 Extra Morita TW-203-a Rifles
2 Extra Peacemaker Pistols
2 Extra SW-404 Javelin Launchers
24 Javelin Missiles
36 Field rations

“Mmm, this should be fine for the 2 day trip.”, he says almost absent minded to himself.

When the chancellor arrives with an entourage of body guards she stops just short of the Sarge, who turns around and immediately salutes and says firmly to those squad members standing nearby, “Officer on deck!”.  The Sarge salutes the leader of the guard and then ushers the chancellor on board.   Sarge then informs the squad over the local channel that the Black Knight will be lifting off in 5 minutes.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Venom (Sep 1, 2006)

While waiting for the ship to finally get into orbit and on its way Carl looks over at all the equipment and starts to do the maths; 24 javelin missiles, extra power suits, 2 crates of grenades, “Dam Sarge” he says, “I thought we were just going to escort this chancellor out into the middle of nowhere and back, I didn’t realize we were going to invade a small planet on the way.”


----------



## mariusm (Sep 1, 2006)

*Maybe.*

Sarge looks over at Carl and says, "There is no way we are not going to be prepared this time!  Whatever comes our way that is not welcome will be going home in pieces!".


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 1, 2006)

"Hey Sarge, we going on a picnic?" remarks Bishop as he eyes the field rations while taking his seat. "We sure got enough 'toys' loaded up for one."


----------



## mariusm (Sep 1, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, 20:00.*

After quite a boring trip so far involving a lot of card playing there is suddenly a message over the ships intercom.  Kates usually softly spoken nature is markedly different when she yells, “BRACE FOR COLLISION!!!”, in the intercom just seconds before the Black Knight slams into an unknown object… the ship seems to slow evenly but quickly causing anyone not holding onto something to fall over, the ship slowing in the same manner as when your foot sinks into a knee deep bog.

Sarge gains his footing and yells into the ships intercom, “Everyone to battle stations, SUIT UP, Mel check on the chancellor!  Let’s move squad!”.  The squad will need to retrieve their power suits and equipment from the armory.

Kate tries to figure out what the heck just happened… there was nothing showing up on the scanners and now the ship sees to have collided with a huge balloon like structure in the middle of space?  The object itself is massive and black with the Black Knight stuck.  Kate can not see anything but a black jelly like substance all around the front of the ship.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  There is a 2 fire-linked heavy neutron gun and 2 CHE missile launchers that can be manned if anyone wants to.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 1, 2006)

Mel grabs her Morita and bolts down the narrow corridor to the room Antilla has been given use of. 

"Chancellor?" she calls through the door as she enters the opening sequence on the keypad. "Chancellor, are you all right? I'm coming in!"


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 2, 2006)

" *sigh* of corse this can't be as easy as it was writen off ta be... ah well, Sarge, i'm gonna volinteer ta man a turret, be there after i get this blasted armor on." Jacob will radio over the headsets


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 2, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Kate, can you give us a real status report? Has the hull been breached? Are we being boared? If yes, where?
Sarge, if we aren't under direct attack I volunteer to man the 2nd gun turret."

If there is a breach in the hull Cyrill will move in this direction, if not he runs to the 2nd gun turret.


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 4, 2006)

The slowing of the ship wakes Bishop and nearly causes him to fall out of his seat. He opens his mouth to comment on Kate's piloting skills but hears Sarge shout 'Battlestations' before he can utter a word.

"Guess its time to make som holes in something!" shouts Bishop as he redies his SAW and follows Mel down the corridor to the Chancellor.


----------



## Venom (Sep 4, 2006)

Carl still a little dazed from flying head first into a nearby wall on impact makes his way down to the armory and starts putting on his suit.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 4, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, 20:05*

Kate speaks into the ships intercom, “There does not seem to be a breach in the hull, Robert put your power suit on and come take the helm while I suit up”.

Sarge runs to the armoury to make sure the troopers are suiting up and requests information from Mel, “Everything all right with the Chancellor, Mel?”.

Mel gets to the Chancellor’s room and finds her standing, a little shaken in the centre of the room.  “What happened?”, she inquires as the door slides open.

“Sarge, I can’t see anything but the sensors are showing life forms inside the ball?  Maybe the outer layer was preventing detection.  Currently there does not appear to be any movement towards us but there is a huge concentration of life forms towards what I assume must be the other side of the ball.”, informs Kate. 

Squad actions please.

OCC:
Key on Black Knight
T - Kate Dunewood (Pilot)
R - Robert Mills (Co-Pilot)
S - Sarge
K - Cyrill
C - Carl
B - Bishop
J - Jacob
M - Mel
A - Chancellor Antilia

Ship:
1 - Cockpit
2 - Bridge
3 - Medical Bay
4 - Bathroom
5 - Mess
6 - Crew Quarters
7 - Gunnery Bay
8 - Engine Bay
9 - Sarge's Quarters
10 - Crew Quarters
11 - Cargo Hold
12 - Armoury
13 - Bathroom
14 - Executive Quarters


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 5, 2006)

*Bishop*

Realising the hull has not been breached, Bishop will put on his power suit and then make his way to the gunnery bay to allow Jackob to put on his suit.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2006)

"Sarge, this is Mel," she comms, ignoring her question for a moment. "The Chancellor's okay." She nods at the Chancellor then and says, "Sorry, ma'am, we just hit something. Not sure what yet, but it stopped us cold."

Then back to Sarge, "What's the call? You want to station someone in there with her, or move her? The crew quarters are probably more secure. Less outside hull access, and if anyone has intel on where she's supposed to be, it isn't there."


----------



## mariusm (Sep 5, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, 20:10*

Everyone should be suited up by now.

“Good idea, move the chancellor to the crew quarters, Mel”, Sarge says.  
“Sarge this jelly seems to be MOVING!  It must be organic or something because it is starting to creep further trying to envelop the ship.  Robert get your suit on and move it back here, we are not waiting any longer.”, yells Kate and with that reply starts to engage the reverse thrusts.  The ship begins to shudder and shake as it tries to free itself from the adhesive like jelly.  Luckily the ship had not sunk in too deep and was able to pull free.  With the front of the ship now free Kate surprisingly remarks, “What the heck is that?”.

“Sarge, there is a Terran Federation heavy transport that appears to be stuck in the jelly ball where that heavy concentration of life forms was”, says Kate.  

“pppssshhh… Mayday, mayday… pppssshhh … this is the TFT Songbird requesting assistance …. pppssshhh … we are under attack … pppssshhh”, can be heard from an incoming message.

Kate asks Sarge, “Sarge there is a heavy transport under attack needing assistance, permission to reply?”

“Ok Kate, tell them we are on the way.”, says Sarge, “We will have to check our battle plan once we have a better idea what is happening when we are closer.”

Sarge requests confirmation from the squad, “Alright apes, this is not our fight, but we can’t leave the civilians to fend for themselves.  Do I have any volunteers for a boarding party?”

Sarge had barely finished asking the squad when chancellor Antilia asks Mel to please have the Sarge report to her immediately.  So far the chancellor is unaware of the conversation between the Sarge and the squad.

Squad actions please.


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 5, 2006)

"If we're having a party, I'm in!" replies Bishop as he starts checking his weapons and ammo.

"Looks like we're gonna be putting all those 'fireworks' we loaded to use ..."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2006)

"Sorry, Chancellor, there's a bit of a situation. We're going to move you to the crew quarters temporarily until things quiet down some. It's safer in there. I'll let Sar...the Sergeant know you want to see him." Mel politely, but firmly, escorts the Chancellor to the crew quarters, then calls Sarge up.

"Sarge, she wants you to report to her. I'm up for some boarding party action too, by the way, if you think we can spare the manpower."

_Please don't leave me to babysit the Chancellor...oh please..._


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 5, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Boarding party ... every party is right for Cyrill, Sir, I AM IN, SIR! 

[via squad com]Squad, try to give the chancellor one hell of a military show...maybe she will get us a medic..."


----------



## mariusm (Sep 6, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, 20:15*

“This is the TF Black Knight scout ship over.”, informs Kate.  “pppssshhh … arachnids … pppssshhh … escape pods overrun preventing jettison … pppssshhh … make for aft airlock … pppssshhh.”, came the reply.

The Black Knight races towards the stricken transport while the squad looks at the eerie jelly ball passing by.  Kate remarks, “Looks like the transport is in serious trouble sir, if that substance had such adhesive properties that we struggled to break free the transport never stood a chance.”

“Sir I suggest we try and hook up with an airlock that is still exposed from the ball and board from there.  We will have to keep the timing tight as that jelly substance would be slowly enveloping the rest of the transport.”, says Kate to Sarge.

As the Black Night started to slow and line up with an airlock Kate yells, “We got bogies coming in fast!  I got 4 firefry bugs coming in at 2 o’clock!”.  “Sarge I’ve heard about that little buggers before, able to survive in deep space away from the bug hive and have a nasty caustic flame attack!”

Sarge informs the squad, “Alright apes, we’re going to dock and offload the boarding party so that Kate can take care of those firefry!”.  He then hurriedly runs over to the chancellor and starts to explain what is happening but from what Mel can see the chancellor does not seem happy at all!  While the two are still in a heated discussion the Black Knight docks with the transport…  “Mel go!”, yells Sarge and looks back at the chancellor trying to resolve this issue.

The airlock engages and the doors slide open to the transport.  The squad is currently standing in the staging area to the rear of the Black Knight.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 6, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Ok you heavy weapons freaks: COVER ME, I will open the door." (If the yellow line is a door)

Cyrill moves to the "door" and tries to open it.


----------



## Venom (Sep 7, 2006)

“Did someone say party” Carl says, “Can’t arrive at a party without bringing a gift” he continues with a smile on his face lugging along a Javelin and a few rockets. 

Carl will leave the Javelin in the airlock for easy access if needed and ready his Morita to cover Cyrill when the airlock doors open.


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 7, 2006)

Bishop raises his SAW to his shoulder and moves in behind Cyrill to provide cover.

"You better be ready to drop to one knee if something moves behind that door", Bishop says with a smile while flicking off the safety.

If there's anything resembling a bug visible when the door opens Bishop will fire a burst at it.


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 7, 2006)

"no offence ment sarge, but if i miss a shot, were all dead.  anybody wanna lend me their pistol for the time being?" jacob will ask as he slings his TGL to his back.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2006)

Mel hands Jacob her Peacemaker, sounding relieved. "I'm glad you asked."

"Okay, that leaves Bishop as our heavy gunner. Give him a clear line, people. Carl, me and you will go through first and secure once the door opens. I'll take left, you take right. And stay frosty, okay? There's still civvies on board this boat. If it's got two legs, hold your fire."

"Ready?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 7, 2006)

"Umm mel, didnt we run into a few 2 legged freaks that wanted to eat us alive? Jacob will ask as he retrieves the peacmaker and an extra clip, if mel will allow.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 8, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 1.*

As the squad moves forward through the air lock and open the door there is loud clank as one of the firefry land on the outside.  

Kate yells into her intercom, “Sarge we are going to have to break the dock so that I can take care of those firefrys!  They could compromise the airlock if left unattened.”

“OK, curse it!  Disengage.  Squad do what you can till we can dock again.  Uuhh, Mel take command… . What, yes chancellor… no ma’am that won’t be a problem… Sorry squad I am a bit distracted here, will contact shortly, Sarge out.", says Sarge hurriedly.

The squad hears the familiar clunk of the Black Knight disengaging.

Mel and Carl burst through the opening air lock door and move to the left and right respectively.  Cyrill, Bishop and Jacob are following close behind.

At the far end of the room the squad can see three armoured soldiers, look like terran security service issue armour and weapons.  As the door slid open the closest soldier took a step closer and yelled out, “You guys are a welcome sight!  We have the civilians holed up in the recreation lounge, one level up.  We can get all the remaining survivors down here in 5min and can then begin the evacuation!  We don’t have much time.”

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2006)

Mel mutters an oath under her breath, then speaks up to the ship's security. "Our ride had to disengage and deal with some flying space bugs. They'll reconnect as soon as it's clear out there. How many people are we talking about? Can they fit in here?"


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 9, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Still being on his toes and remembering the back stabbing ant-bug-cultists Cyrill asks:

"What happend here? This blob is chewing through your ship, or what?"

Cyrill moves to the left till he reaches the upper wall...just in case.


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 11, 2006)

Being more of shoot first ask questions later guy, Bishop decides to leave the interrogation duties to the other guys.

Bishop will move into the room with the guards and circle around toward the door while keeping his SAW aimed at the guards.


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 11, 2006)

Jacob will stick with bishop, making sure his back is covered."Orders Sarge?" Jacob will ask over the secure MI channel


----------



## Venom (Sep 11, 2006)

Carl will hang around with Mel trying to get some info out of the crew. During a lull in the conversation Carl says to Mel “I think we should get Jacob a hearing aid, he doesn’t seem to be hearing very well lately”


----------



## mariusm (Sep 11, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 2.*

The squad can hear the sounds of ship laser fire due to the close proximity of the Black Hawk.  It however dies down as the Black Hawk is no doubt taking evasive action to avoid the firefry and is engaged in a dog fight with them. 

The terran security service soldier closest to the squad appears somewhat distressed by the news Mel gave him and continues to talk, “Aaahhh man!  That is a major problem, we need to get off this ship now!  We were hauling freight from Cincinnati when we collided with something in space.  We, the security personnel, were ready for action due to the increased occurrence of piracy along the trade lanes but we were expecting trouble… of a more human nature.  By the time we figured out what was happening we were stuck in this jelly ball and unable to break free… that was about 7 hours ago.  So far we have been able to hold the arachnids off but it is a loosing battle.  Somehow the bugs managed to breach the fore hull on deck level 1 but there has been no depressurization, I assume due to there being an atmosphere within this ball.  We have closed what internal blast doors we could to try and contain the bugs but it will only be a matter of time before they break through.  Sorry to answer your question, there are 23 civilians and 5 security personnel still alive onboard.  We have lost or unaccounted for 12 civilians and 1 security soldier.  Just to give you a quick run down, there are 3 deck levels, layout all the same.  Currently you are on deck 2 with one deck below us and one deck above, civilians on deck 3 with the breach on deck 1.  Deck 1 is mostly overrun.”

The squad can hear the distant sounds of small arms gun fire.

Squad actions please.


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 11, 2006)

"Have you guys secured the area beyond that door or have you just been keeping a low profile in here?", Bishop asks the security personnel. "You wanna step away from the door so we can have a little peek?"

Bishop will keep aiming his weapon at G1 & G2 - don't quite have that warm and fuzzy feeling about these guys.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 11, 2006)

"Bishop, stand down for Chrissake," Mel snaps. "Save it for the bugs." Then she addresses the security officer who spoke.

"We're gonna need the full deckplans uploaded to our suit computers, and they need to include ALL possible ways of moving from Deck 1 to Deck 2. Not just ways that people use, got it? Conduits. Maintenance access...everything. I want you and whatever men you can spare to start getting civilians to this location. The blackhawk may not be able to dock for long when it comes back, so everyone has to be ready to move. Let us handle holding the line."

She turns to the troops. "Carl and Bishop, you're Fireteam One. Front line duty. Where the bugs are making their main thrust, that's where you two are. Jacob and Cyrill, Fireteam Two. Support FT One, but I want you two mobile too. Secure all access between decks, then use whatever's handy to rig fortified fallback positions on Deck Two all the way back to this airlock door. Beds, desks...whatever's not bolted down. Jacob, you're the engineer, so you'll handle most of that. Cyrill, cover his ass. And both of you be ready to scoot to the front if we need you there."

Mel then puts herself in Fireteam Three with another (npc) trooper, also on front line duty, and if there's enough troopers left puts two more on Fireteam Four, assigned to help cover the civilians moving to the airlock and cover them once there.

(note as well - Open to suggestions from the squad; you guys know what you do best )


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 11, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"K k Ma'am, Jacob I'm at your six. Build some nice barricades while I'll cover you... You heard the Lady, let's move. ...oh...and Mel, I definitly like your rigid leadership." 

Cyrill follows Jacob around, covering him and giving im a hand when he needs help.


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 11, 2006)

"Copy Sarge.  i'll do my best to set the bulkhead dors up for permenent seals... you want me to leave presents for our 'friends'?" Jacob will ask as he begins scavagind for matierial to make 'the alamo' bunker


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 12, 2006)

Bishop lowers his weapon, "Yes, ma'am!" then looks at Carl and says with a smile, "I thought you guys said Sarge was the tough cookie round here? We going through that door guns blazing?"

Bishop will move to the door and await further orders.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 12, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 3.*

The lead security officer says, “No problem”, and moves to the wall mounted computer at the door to the east of the room.  He types in a few commands and a new map layout is wirelessly sent to the squad updating their HUD’s.  Once the map is downloaded the security officer informs Mel that the civilians are unguarded and can be brought to this level quite easily.  “Currently Conner and Vince, the two remaining security personnel, are trying to keep the bugs from getting to the second level via a stairwell.  Excuse me but this is David and Jonnas and my name is Zane.”, pointing to the other security personnel.

“So you say the teams are as follows:"

```
Team One: Carl and Bishop
Team Two: Jacob and Cyrill
Team Three: Mel and David
Team Four: Jonnas and Zane
```
, says Zane repeating what Mel had said just to confirm.  “Ok, Jonnas come with me.”, says Zane as he moves to the door to the East.  “Don’t worry there should be no bugs on this level yet.”, he says looking at Bishop.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 12, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Jacob, to the stairs? Looks like the most obvious point for 'Alamo I'..."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2006)

Mel takes a deep breath to steady herself. No good letting anyone else see it, but aside from when she'd briefly taken charge last mission, this was the first time she'd actually had real authority, and it was intimidating as hell. But if she could pull it off...

"Okay, FT one, reinforce them at that stairwell. Assess the situation there and call if you're going to need backup. Even you even -think- you'll need backup. We can't afford to get overrun this early."

"Jake, concentrate on getting the barricades ready to go. If there's time, you could rig each one to blow just as the bugs breach it...but getting them up is the first priority. And make sure there's gaps WE can get through."

"David, you and me...we're going to make sure there's no other ways for bugs to get on the deck. If anyone calls for help, we're the first responders though."

She nods at Zane then. "If anyone's unclear, now's the time. Otherwise let's get going!"

Assuming no questions, Mel sets out, studying the deckplan and heading towards the nearest access point (besides the stairwell). She asks David to check the plans too, in case she misses something.

(will update character sheet today so you'll have the relevant skill bonuses handy )


----------



## Venom (Sep 13, 2006)

Carl Turns to Bishop and says “OK buddy looks like we are on stairwell duty, lets get moving”. With that Carl starts moving down the passage towards the stairwell.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 13, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 4.*

FT 1:  Carl and Bishop move towards where the stairwell was highlighted on the deck layout.  When they round the corner they can see two security personnel taking pot shots at smallish bugs that are scuttling around at the lower level.  The two look up a bit startled when the MI troopers come round the corner but then quickly aim towards the bottom again.  However as they do that they shout in unison, “Whooa!”, as they see a somewhat larger bug than usual appear.

FT 2:  Jacob and Cyrill stand around talking obviously they are not quite accustomed to taking orders from Mel but soon spring into action and begin looking for what material can be used to jury rig some barricades.  (Please give an indication as to where you will be building the impromptu barricades).

FT 3: David tells Mel that the only access between the levels is via the stairwell but there are numerous air ducts and maintenance access areas but nothing bigger than a small dog could really fit in the air ducts.  So far the only bugs found have been on level 1, there have however been quite a few sightings.

FT 4:  Zane and Jonnas are moving towards the stairwell from where they will proceed up to level 3 to get the civilians.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 14, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill starts to drag 'fortification material' to the room that leads to the stairs.

"Jacob move it ... we will see some bug action sooner or later and I want as much Alamos between them and us as possible!"


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 14, 2006)

where is the airlock? and the stairs... i dont see em, but it may be just cause i'm tired


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 15, 2006)

Mel nods at David's report. "We'll make it a fast sweep then. Bugs can be pretty smart sometimes if there's a brain around. How long do you figure a full patrol of Deck 1 would take, assuming if we keep the pace at a good jog?"

(ie - double move, but make sure we get a decent look at the access points, just to make sure they're not working on widening any of them, or sneaking little sabotage bugs in or something )


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 17, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Over here Jacob! Just follow me!"

Cyrill keps on getting barricade materials to the stairs.


----------



## Venom (Sep 18, 2006)

Carl immediately grabs his Morita and fires a burst shot at the bigger bug and turns to Bishop shouting “Well what are you waiting for man, use that giant lead slinger of yours”.


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 18, 2006)

"Yea Cyrill, start stacking it up about 10 feet from the stairs." Jacob will call back and start setting up the barricade.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 18, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 5.*

FT 1:  Carl backs the security personnel up and moves to the edge of the stairwell.  He takes a quick peek down and sees a nurser bug moving around, he takes a burst shot at it, (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 11 (AB) – 4 (Burst) + 1 (Higher Ground) = 17, a hit doing 17hp damage!).  The hail of lead from above punches huge holes in the bugs back.  
Conner takes a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11, a miss).
Vince takes a single shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 8, a miss).
The nurser bug scuttles hurriedly back out of sight going towards the bow of the ship along level 1.

FT 2:  Jacob and Cyrill continue to move various obstancles (Tables, chairs etc) into a somewhat coherent formation.  (Indicated by the grey filled squares).

FT 3:  “Well Mel… if we were to make it a quick pass… the craft is about 250’ long with about 23 rooms on the level, say about 3 minutes (25 rounds) to search the lot!”, says David with a huge grin, confident in his arithmetic abilities.

FT 4 : Zane and Jonass disappear up the stairs to level 3.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 18, 2006)

Mel scowls to herself at the time, and comms up to Carl and Bishop.

"What's the bug situation, guys? You have it covered for now?"


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 18, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"You guys need backup at the stairs?"

If the answer is 'no' Cyrill keeps on pilling up stuff for the barricade.

"Jacob, we could realy use some of this awesome autocannons or mines...yeah mines would do the trick...or not, we are in a starship... OH MY F***** GOD..."

Via Com to all FTs: "Squad, this is Cyrill, just a little reminder: we are in a starship!!! So don't toss around your nades. I don't want to end up in space after you've blown a breach in the hull... Cyrill over."


----------



## Venom (Sep 19, 2006)

Carl replies to Mel "Yeh, we have the situation covered for now, just a nurser bug testing the defences, but we gave it something to think about. Will contact you if we need assistance.” Carl Then readies his Morita for any further bug attacks.


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 19, 2006)

"Cyrill, calm down man...  as long as they fire towards the big ball of goo.  remember the hull has already been breached there?" jacob will coment as he continues to work on the barricades.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 19, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 6.*

FT 1: Bishop yells, “Maybe we should follow that thing and finish that bugger off!”, while looking over at Carl.  Carl does not see any more activity from his vantage point at the second level of the stair well.  Carl does however, (Perception skill roll of 16 + 1 = 17, success), hear the faint sounds of metal grinding and creaking coming from below.  Conner and Vince continue to nervously aim towards the bottom of the stair well.

FT 2: Jacob and Cyrill continue to move obstacles.

FT 3: David and Mel are deciding on what action to take next.

FT 4: Zane and Jonass are presumably helping the civilians.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 20, 2006)

"Did you say a -nurser- bug?" Mel blurts in surprise. "What, are they laying eggs up there? Okay, listen up. David and me are going to check the access points. These bugs are up to something. I have a feeling that whatever those nursers are nursing, it's not your normal warrior arachnid. Stay frosty, and report any contact with the bugs, even if you successfully fight them off."

"Jake and Cyrill, keep me posted on the barricades. Update the suit computers with their locations when you finish."

She hefts her Morita and nods at David. "Okay, David. You navigate. Lets hit the most distant points first, and work our way up towards the others. At each point we'll take a second to inspect it; take a look, take a listen, see if there's anything unusual going on...then on to the next. As much as I'd like to weld everything shut, there's just no time."

"Got it? Lets go."


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 20, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Ma'am,Yes, Ma'am, Mel."

Clean, rinse, repeat, ...


----------



## mariusm (Sep 21, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 7.*

FT 1:  Conner yells, “I am going to get that bug for what they did to Freddy!  Are you coming?”, while looking over at Vince and then proceeds to go down the stairs to level 1.  Vince looks over at Bishop and Carl, but quickly follows his friend down the stairs to level 1.  The faint noises that Carl heard earlier seems to have stopped.

FT 2:  Jacob and Cyrill have built a formidable barrier already on level 2.

FT 3:  David talks to Mel just before they set off, “Wait up a bit.  I was thinking that we can check which rooms have probably been breached on level 1 by looking at the security status of the doors.  Maybe it won’t be wise for us to just charge down onto level 1 as there were numerous bugs on that level when we retreated.”

FT 4:  Zane and Jonass are presumably helping the civilians.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 21, 2006)

"I never said anything about charging onto level 1," Mel says, a little perplexed. "What I want to do is check on the access points between decks 1 and 2...from deck 2. So...if there's say, a maintenance conduit that runs from a junction on Deck 1 to a panel on Deck 2, and it's big enough that a person...or bug...could fit through it, then we need to check to make sure that the bugs aren't working on a way to use it."

She motions towards the stairwell. "If there's a brain in this, they'll be smart enough to try to pin us down at the stairs...while they work out another way onto this deck so they can flank us, or get at the civilians without going through us. That's what we have to make sure they can't do."

"Clear now?"


----------



## Venom (Sep 22, 2006)

Carl yells to Vince and Conner “You two rookies better get your asses back up here, you don’t know what your dealing with. There are going to be bugs down there that will turn you into mincemeat like your buddy Freddy”

Seeing that the two have no intention of following his orders Carl turn to Bishop and says “You hear those faint grinding noises have stopped, bet that means that what ever was trying to get in has probably gotten in. Better get ready for some action”

With that Carl turns on his comlink and says to Mel “Mel those two geniuses that you left us with have decided to be heroes and have gone down to level one against my orders. Maybe David can persuade them to return before they realy start to piss these bugs off.”


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 22, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*



			
				Cromm10k said:
			
		

> "...Clean, rinse, repeat, ..."




...


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 24, 2006)

"common cyrill, lest go block up the other staircase" Jacob will comment as he moves to the other staircase


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 25, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill stays on Jacob's 6 on the way to the next barricade position.


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 26, 2006)

Bishop looks at Carl and shrugs, "I those guys aint coming back up here we may as well go lend a hand down there."

With that Bishop moves cautiously down the stairs along with the guards ready to take a burst shot at the first bug he sees.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 26, 2006)

*Here comes trouble.*

As Bishop and the security personnel decend the stairs they hear a large noise coming from the bow of the ship... looking up they see a blur as a large creature ducks into cover up ahead.  Around the floor there are numerous small larva bugs milling around with a couple of nurser bugs that scuttle away as the trio decend the stairs.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Venom (Sep 27, 2006)

Carl thinks to himself “Why the F*** do I always end up with the cowboys” he then shouts down to Bishop “You better get you ass up here boy before I put an extra hole in it for you. Our job is to make sure nothing gets past this point, not to go trophy hunting.” Carl then readies himself to take a burst at anything coming up the stairs that is not human.


----------



## mariusm (Sep 27, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 8.*

FT 1:  Conner has run down the corridor towards the bow of the ship chasing the nurser bug that fled earlier, taking a pot shot when he thought he could see a target, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14, a miss), shooting wide and hitting the side wall next to the bugs head.  Vince calls out to Conner to come back to the stairs where they can keep the area secured but to no avail as Conner seems wild with rage.  Vince steps on a larva at his feet as if to show the bugs who is boss.  Bishop moves through the room at the base of the stairs and looks up the corridor where Conner has run, in the distance he can see a gaping hole ripped into the ship but the neon lights are flickering on and off resticting his vision, possibly due to electrical damage sustained during the breach.  Bishop can not see anything more of the large creature that the trio saw when descending earlier… Bishop estimates it must have been approx 100’ up the corridor towards the bow when they saw it.

FT 2:  Jacob and Cyrill continue to fortify the entrance to the stairs creating a neat kill zone should anyone be silly enough to try to storm their position.

FT 3:  David tells Mel, “Clear, sorry but my men and I are not accustomed to military tactics since we merely work for a private security company.  We were not prepared or equipped to take on the bugs, I hope your team will take care of them…  We can check the various air ducts on this level, come I will show you.”, and then proceeds to lead Mel out of the room so that they can check the various points.

FT 4:  Zane can be heard talking over the ships intercom, “Dave we have the crew ready to move, will wait for your all clear to begin moving them, Zane out.”  


Key: 	NB – Nurser Bug
	Yellow Areas – Damaged lighting, flickering neon lights.


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 28, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill follows Jacob around building barricades.


----------



## Venom (Sep 29, 2006)

Carl will move away from the stairwell towards Cyrill and Jacob and say to them, “The barricades look great guys, lets get setup in case those cowboys start pissing off some bugs and they make their way up here.” With that Carl takes up position behind one of the barricades.


----------



## riaan_s (Sep 29, 2006)

"Connor, Vince - get your asses back here !!! You guys won't be of any use dead !!!", Bishop shouts down the corridor.

Seeing Vince step on the larva promts Bishop to get on the comlink. "Mel, we got some eggs and larva down here on the 1st deck - we may wanna think of taking them out before they get any bigger? I can see a huge hole in the hull - quite a bit of damage surrounding it!"

Bishop holds his position - ready to fire - giving his surroundings a quick scan for any movement


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2006)

"Soka, David, lets just get the sweep done with," Mel says, following the security guard.

At Bishop's call, she mutters a curse. "If the bug turned deck 1 into a nursury, crushing a few eggs won't help much. I still think our best bet is to button up Deck 2, get the civvies to the pickup zone and wait for evac. Unless you have a better idea, let's stick with it."


----------



## mariusm (Sep 29, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 9.*

FT 1:  As Conner runs down the corridor ignorant to the danger, possibly due to his anger clouding his mind, Bishop knows how the scenario is going to play out… maybe it is the countless times this has happened before in the MI but before he can ponder on that thought for too long it happens!  Through the flickering lights Bishop is able to see how as Conner passed by an open door way he was attacked by something both swift and deadly… Conner fell to the ground dead before he even knew what had hit him having had his head sliced clean off!  Vince having followed Conner a little down the corridor stood terrified (Fear check roll of 13 + 1 = 14, fail) witnessing the brutal massacre of his friend.  Bishop, (Fear check roll of 16 + 3 = 19, success)  , sees the Mantis Hunter Bug through the flickering take down it’s mark.  He knows from experience that these bugs are extremely good at stealth since they posses a chameleonic carapace and he estimates at best he will get off one shot before it will be able to hide itself.
Carl moves upstairs and positions himself in a secure place behind the barricades.

FT 2:   Jacob and Cyrill have now built a secure area where the squad will be able to hold the fort quite successfully.  (OCC:  The areas between the barricades and wall are useable by the squad but will still offer protection.)

FT 3:  David and Mel move from room to room checking for anything that looks out of place, so far nothing unusual has been found.  Currently the two are just “South” of the rest of the squad.

FT 4:  “Dave the crew are getting a bit anxious, I will begin moving them so long, Zane out.”, says Zane over the ships intercom.  

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Sep 29, 2006)

*Engineer Jacob*

"Hey Sarge, the barriers are up, you want me to add in a few presents for out insect friends?" jacob will radio over the MI secure channel and then wait for orders.


----------



## Cromm10k (Sep 30, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Do you want to get more barricades up, Jacob? Maybe near the dockning bay as a last line of defence?"


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2006)

"I'm not a sarge, Jake," Mel replies. "But yeah, if you think you can rig it so we won't be sucking vacumn, go ahead. Lets get some defenses around the airlock entry door too."

Then she calls into the fireteam escorting the civilians. "What's the status on the move to the airlock?"


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 2, 2006)

"Hit the deck, Vince !!" Bishop shouts as he instinctively takes aim at the Mantis Hunter before it ducks back into cover. "Lets see how stealthy you are when you're dripping bug juice all over the place" he mutters to himself before firing a burst at the bug.

After firing at the bug Bishop gets on the comlink to the squad: "We got any infra red or heat sensing equipment? Looks like we got some stealthy cammo bugs down here - can't see how many or where they heading, though."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 2, 2006)

Abruptly Mel realized why Sarge spent so much of his time shouting.

"Helmet, Bishop. You've got multiple viewing modes. Don't let yourself get cut off in there though! Get back to Carl."

Then to all the MI and security forces, "We have reports of bugs using camo on deck 1. Be ready to switch to thermo-optics."


----------



## mariusm (Oct 3, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 10.*

FT 1:  Vince, (Fear check roll of 16 + 1 = 17, fail), becomes frightened watching the hunter bug and turns away screaming and starts running towards Bishop as fast as he can.  Vince runs past Bishop and starts heading up the stairs to level 2.  Bishop aims past Vince as he comes running and lets off a controlled burst at the hunter bug, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Burst) – 2 (Range) – 4 (Cover) = 19, a hit doing 24hp damage!).  The hail of bullets hit the target true punching neat holes in the abdomen of the hunter bug, it screeches and retreats into the room from where it launched its attack.  Carl is positioned on level 2 behind cover.

FT 2:  Jacob and Cyrill continue debating the merits of building more barricades.  

FT 3:  David and Mel continue to hastily scan the various rooms and corridors on level 2 checking for anything out of place.  As they were about to leave the last room and head back towards the rest of the squad Mel, (Perception check roll of 15 + 8 = 23 vs DC of 20, success), notices out of the corner of her eye that there is a pool of blood just behind some boxes.  The reason it seemed out of place because it appears still fresh compared to the other dried blood stains found previously while searching the deck.

FT 4:  Zane and Jonass are presumably helping the civilians.  Due to the security personnel not being equipped with communication devices (Budget cuts always drop what is really needed, damn bureaucrats) Zane will not be able to communicate with Mel until he either gets to a ship intercom or meets up with the squad.

Squad actions please.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 3, 2006)

"We got some more where that came from!", Bishop shouts at the Mantis Hunter. He lowers his weapon and heads up the stairs being sure to shout "Hold your fire!" before he gets to the top.

As he moves into position next to Carl he says in a stern voice:"Not a damn word about the helmet functions."


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 3, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Blast, till you have decided where to build what Jacob I will take cover."

Cyrill gets behind the barricade on the upper side of the room and gets his hawkeye in position to fire on every variant of bug that comes up the stairs.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 3, 2006)

"heh... sorry, got a bit distracted with the whole helmet thing." Jacob chuckles while looking around for any other places where barricades whould be necisary and if he cant find any , he'll instead start wiring gernades into the baricade so the mariens can set em off as they fall back.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 3, 2006)

(I thought we had a fireteam of two marines escorting the civvies...two of the Nameless Troopers?)

"David," Mel says, "Here." She offers him her Peacemaker heavy pistol, assuming it's heavier than the sidearm standard shipboard security gets. "Cover me for a second. I think I saw fresh blood behind those crates."

She readies her Morita, and cautiously approaches the crates, cycling view modes as she goes.

When she reaches the crate, she tries kicking it/pushing it out of the way with her foot so she can see the blood and its source more clearly.


----------



## Venom (Oct 4, 2006)

Carl just chuckles to himself as Bishop approaches and mumble something about the link between too much synthetic whisky and memory loss.   

Carl then shoulders his Morita and takes out the tinderbox. Admiring the weapon he says “I’ve been dieing to try this baby out. If anything tries to come up that stairwell I’m going to flame it". 

Carl then switches to IR mode and makes a note to switch it off if he decides to use the tinderbox as the massive heat signature would blind him.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 4, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 11.*

FT 1:  Vince runs up the stairs and past Jacob and Cyrill, all the while screaming!  He then heads north up the passage towards the airlock.  Bishop double moves up the stairs and gets to a position just south of Jacob on the main deck.  Carl readies his tinderbox.

FT 2:  Cyrill moves into a covering position in the upper side of the room.  Jacob uses one of his grenades and wires it to the barricade (Demolitions skill check of 6 + 5 = 11 vs DC 10, Set detonator, success), happy that the pull wire is setup correctly.  OCC:  The red shaded box is armed.

FT 3:  David says, “Thanks.”, as he cocks the side arm and straightens his arms to aim.  “Go!” he says when he is ready to provide cover for Mel.  Mel with her Morita ready cautiously approaches the crates nearest the blood and gives it a good boot once close enough.  The heavy crate slides across the floor smearing the blood but also revealing its source… lying face down is the body of a security officer, Mel assumes it must be the missing security officer that David referred to when they first came onboard.  Oddly the security officer appears to be frozen rigid with his right hand still clutching onto his holstered sidearm.  While flicking through the various visible spectrums on approaching Mel saw a faint wormlike heat signature underneath the body.  David enquires, “What do you see?”.  “Is that Bradley?”, he adds in a shocked expression after taking a step closer.

FT 4:  Zane and Jonass can be heard at the top of the stairwell yelling to the squad below, “Is it clear to come down?”.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 4, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill too switches to IR and readies an action to open fire at any bug that comes up the stairs.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2006)

"Stay back!" Mel barks instinctively, interposing herself between the fallen guard and David.

"There's something underneath him. And if my gut's right, it's going to make things a whole lot more complicated."

"Wait by the far wall over there for a second. I doubt this thing can get through a mobile suit, but you're a target waiting to happen. Oh, and lemme have the pistol back. I'm only gonna have one hand free to blast this thing."

When David's far enough back, Mel readies the Peacemaker in her right hand, and reaches out with her left to lift the fallen guard's corpse and expose the 'worm.' All the while she keeps the heavy pistol pointed at it, ready to fire if it so much as twitches.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 5, 2006)

"Hey mel, do me a favor and dont get eaten by some bug larva. you still owe me a beer." Jacob will comment over the squad channel as he plants another gernade opposit the one he origonaly planted.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 5, 2006)

"You guys just sit tight up there for a second longer and be ready to haul ass when we give the all clear !!" Bishop shouts to Zane and Jonas.

"Mel, we've got the civvies ready to come down the stairs and no idea if anythings coming up ... could get a little crowded in here. Any use in stationing one FT at the bottom of the stairs as we got quite a bit of firepower aimed AT the stairs?"

Bishop takes aim toward the stairs - ready to dish out some more lead to a bug - while he awaits further orders.


----------



## Venom (Oct 5, 2006)

Carl responds to Bishops suggestion “Yeh Mel I agree with Bishop we need to get a fire team into the stairwell to block it off so the civilians can come down from the upper floor”.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 5, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 12.*

FT 1:  Vince has run all the way to the airlock and can be heard screaming, “I need to get out!  I need to get out!”.  Bishop in a cover position (Who was ready) sees a bright heat signature snake up the stairwell, very agile for the creatures size, weaving and bending its body to maximize its stealth.  However the hunter bug shines up nicely on IR and Bishop fires a burst of lead at the heat signature as it comes into view, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Burst) + 1 (PB) = 27, a hit (Confirm critical roll of 14 + 10 – 4 + 1 = 21, confirmed) doing 34hp damage!)  , ripping the bugs right back leg clean off and leaving a huge gapping, seeping, wound in the bugs side!  Carl takes a 5’ step to his left and fires his tinderbox careful not to get Jacob in the spray of burning fuel, (The burning fuel fills an area 15’ x 15’ flowing through the open door into the stairwell beyond.   Hunter bug REF save roll of 19 vs DC 18, success and takes 7hp damage from the fire).  Carl switches off IR just before pulling the trigger.

FT 2:  Cyrill (Who was ready) pulls the trigger to his Hawkeye and fires a round as he sees a huge heat signature light up his vision, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (Blind) = 23, a hit doing 4hp damage), catching the bug a glancing shot in the abdomen.  Jacob ducks below all the firing and finishes setting up another grenade (Demolitions skill check of 5 + 5 = 10 vs DC 10, Set detonator, success), expertly connecting a pull wire to the pin.

FT 3:  Mel reaches out with her left hand trying to concentrate on the task at hand over the sounds of automatic gunfire coming from the corridor behind her.  She pulls the fallen officers body with her left hand up a little and exposes a grotesque worm like bug that was busy gnawing on the chest cavity of the poor victim.  As the worm is exposed it slithers out underneath the body on the opposite side to Mel it then swiftly rears up ready to strike.  Years of training helped Mel to react instinctively and fires a round from her sidearm before the bug could strike, (Modified ranged attack roll of 3 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 13, a miss), but the shot is just wide of the rearing head.  The worm strikes forward with the speed of a cobra, (Modified melee attack roll of 18 vs Defense of 14 (Touch), a hit) and slams its circular mouth lined with razor sharp teeth into Mels visor with such ferocity that it leaves little chips in the glass.  The creature falls back to the ground ready to strike again.  Mel is able for the first time now to see the full length of approx 5’ of slimy, glistening body of the creature.

FT 4:  “Rogger that!”, yells Zane and hopefully he takes up a defensive position… The squad can hear the nervous chatter from the civilians above and then Zane starts telling them to be quite but shuts them up momentarily when he fires a round instinctively when the rest of the squad opened fire at something moving below, however not being able to see anything there was no hope of hitting anything.  No sooner had the round gone off when the female civilians and some of the males started a cacophony of screams.

Carl, the one not temporarlily blinded by the tinder box flare sees the hunter bug slump down and appears to be close to death as it lies twitching in the remaining burning fuel.  The fuel will continue to burn in the stairwell for a further 2 rounds.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2006)

"Jesus hell!" Mel yelps in disgust. She backpedals and throws the pistol down, readying her Morita in its stead and firing a withering hail of bullets at the worm!

(Backing up ten feet (it gets AoO), dropping pistol as free action, readying morita as part of the move action and firing 5 round burst)

(question re: AC - I thought the class Defense bonus counted towards touch? I don't have the Modern book here though, so I can't be sure.)


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 5, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Carl you SON OF A B****! We are on IR and you use the flamer! ****** ****  **** ***** ..."

Cyrill will take full cover behind the barricade and he switches the IR mode of. He then waits till he can see again, all the time thinking about setting Carl on fire...


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 6, 2006)

"Son of a b****!! And you call ME a cowboy?"

As he switches off the IR Bishop can only hope that the stars he sees are as a result of the IR flaring up and not from Carl burning a hole in the side of the transport.

"Carl, can you see if that thing is still moving?"

"You guys see anything up here we can use to get those flames out so we can move the civvies?"

As his sight returns to normal Bishop takes aim at the stairway again - ready to fire a burst if needed.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 6, 2006)

Jacob will start wisiling to himself and move west 10' and plant another gernade north of him.


----------



## Venom (Oct 6, 2006)

Carl turns to Cyrill with a smile on his face and says “Well it got the job done   , now to find a fire extinguisher to put out the flames so we can get the civilians down”. Carl will then look around for an extinguisher and start putting out the flames.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 6, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

" 'Job done' my a**! I swear after we've ended this mission I will force a gallon of napalm down your throat!!!"


----------



## mariusm (Oct 9, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 13.*

FT 1:  Vince temporarily insane from the fear he is experiencing after seeing his companions mowed down by the murderous bugs makes a tremendous error in judgement… “Warning airlock override engaged, room decompression in 6 seconds, safety protocol activated, have a nice day.”, resounds the synthetic female voice over the ships intercom system.  
Bishop stands ready with his SAW aimed at the stairwell.
Carl looks around, (Perception skill roll of 7 + 1 = 8 vs DC 10), but did not find anything useful yet to help smother the fire with.

FT 2:  Cyrill is behind cover and aiming at the stairwell as his vision returns to normal.  Jacob moves a little East and places his last grenade into the barricade, (Demolitions skill check of 13 + 5 = 18 vs DC 10, set detonator, success), rigging up another booby trap.

FT 3:  As Mel drops her pistol and backs up the obsidian black worm strikes out snapping at the weapon as it touches the ground near it, (Modified melee attack roll of 23 vs Defense of 6, a hit doing 2hp damage).  The creatures razor sharp teeth, better designed for slicing flesh, rip into the pistol cutting deep gashes along its length.  Mel joins David against the north wall and fires a burst as she gets there, (Modified ranged attack roll of 8 + 10 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (Burst) + 2 (Luck) = 17, a hit doing 12hp damage).  Miraculously the slugs find a target as the agile worm wriggles around the pistol and cuts into its body.  The worm menacingly rears up again and swiftly moves behind some crates.  David unsure on what to do about this new threat that he is clearly not trained to deal with looks at Mel for some sort of guidance.  Mel (Perception skill roll of 15 + 8 = 23 vs DC 20) notices that the blood from the fallen security officer seems to be draining through a hole in the floor to the level below.

FT 4:  “What are you guys roasting down there?”, yells Zane while taking cover from the flames.  He has managed to get the civilians under a bit of control but they sound extremely nervous.

OCC:  I have done the Burnham stats as follows: (Hardness 3, Hit Points 5, Break DC 14).

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 9, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Bishop, the two of us should cover the stairs. I don't want to see one of those bugs chewing up the civilians."

Via Com:
"Zane, we ehhh ...killed... a bug. Bishop and I will cover the stairs when the flames die down and you can bring the civilians down to the barricades."

Cyrill will wait till the flames die down and then he will move down several stairs to cover the civilians.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2006)

"Mel here, I've got some kind of worm-thing holed up here; it killed a guard. But what the HELL is that on the intercom?! Carl and Jacob, see what's going on in the airlock! Cyrill and Bishop, hold the stairs from the bottom, guys. So the civvies are coming down behind you. Otherwise they'll be in the crossfire between you and anything coming up to get them."

"Dave, stay back."

Mel lobs a grenade behind the crates the wormbug scuttled behind. She puts a 1 round delay on it, so she'll still have a turn to react if the throw goes badly.


----------



## Venom (Oct 10, 2006)

Carl continues to laugh at Cyrill and says “Make me drink napalm, I’m sure it will taste better than that synthetic whisky you keep making us drink, it will probably burn less too   ”. 

Upon hearing the air lock warning Carl’s laugh is instantly cut short. 

Carl will attempt to double move as quickly as possible to the air lock to deactivate it. Buy the time he hears Mel’s orders he is already halfway down the passage and shouts over the comlink “I’m way ahead of you, already on my way”.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 10, 2006)

"Hey Cyrill, got a nade i can use?" Jacob will ask


----------



## mariusm (Oct 10, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 14.*

FT 1:  Carl double moves towards the airlock but when he is about 30’ away he sees the doors to the room slam down shut and the lock begin blinking the bright red words “Warning vacuum” … indicating the room beyond is decompressed.  Bishop waits in the room for the stairwell flames to die down.

FT 2:  Cyrill is waiting for the flames to die down at the end of the round while Jacob is searching for another grenade…

FT 3:  Dave drops to one knee and takes aim, ready to shoot at any movement by the crates as he sees Mel lob a grenade.  Mel throws a grenade, (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 9 (AB) – 6 (Range 30’) = 12 vs Defense of 10, a hit landing in the upper right hand corner of the cell where Mel thought the worm crawled to.  The grenade detonates and does a possible 15hp damage.  The slicer worm’s REF save of 24 vs DC 18, success, and takes 7hp damage.), and is happy when it sails over the crates and can be heard clinking down just behind them.  The resulting explosion sends a shower of wood chips into the air as the crates are smashed to pieces by the force.  To both Mel's and David’s surprise they see the menacing head of the slicer worm rear up as the worm propels it’s body towards them.  David (who was ready) takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 15 + 1 (AB) = 16, a miss), but fires just past the creatures head as it barrels down at him.  The Slicer worm snaps at David, (Modified melee touch attack roll of 12 vs Defense of 13, miss), narrowly missing him.  Mel notices (Perception skill roll of 13 + 8 = 21 vs DC 15) the blood in the hole just beyond the body splash upwards as another black head pops out of the hole… she can see the same menacing row of circular teeth, of another slicer worm, as the creature surveys the room.

FT 4:  Zane yells down to the squad, “Can we start moving yet guys?”.

The flames from the burning fuel die down in the stairwell making the area passable once again.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 10, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Let's move it, Bishop! I'm at your 6. Don't want to get sprayed with bullets when you fire this toy of yours.
Jacob, here's your nade."

Com: "Zane, we will let you know when we are in position, just wait one more moment."

Cyrill hands one nade to Jacob, then follows Bishop, trying to cover him (ready to shoot incoming bugs/worms/ninja gnomes).


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 11, 2006)

"I'm would worry more about Carl spraying us with flames." Bishop says to Cyrill as he moves toward the stairs and readies his weapon to fire as he decends.

"Sounds like Vince is literally gonna jump ship", Bishop chuckles. "Stray bullet down there could have prevented it though ..."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 11, 2006)

"David, get out of here!" Mel barks as she fires a single shot at the thing where it lands.  "Out the door! I'll be right behind you."

Then on the comm, "Someone get back to me on that? C'mon, guys, I'm not asking for a 'sir' here, but lets at least pretend I need to know what's going on."


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 11, 2006)

When Bishop hears Mel's voice on the comm he realises that they forgot to keep her up to speed while waiting for Carl's BBQ to die down, "Mel, Cyrill and I are heading down the stairs as we speak. Carl took off toward the airlock and Jacob's setting up the last grenade!"


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 11, 2006)

Jacob continues wisling and plants the last gernade south of himself.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 11, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 15.*

FT 1:  Bishop moves down the stairwell to level 1 and takes up position covering the room beyond.

FT 2:  Jacob wires up another grenade (Demolitions skill check of 3 + 5 = 8 vs DC 10, set detonator, fail), but fumbles as he is doing so… dropping the grenade at his feet… luckily the pin had not been removed yet.  Cyrill moves down the stairwell and joins Bishop at the door entrance to cover the room beyond.

FT 3:  Dave intent on not being supper for the slicer worm tries his best to cover his a$$ (fighting defensively) as he fires a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 8 + 1 (AB) -4 (Fighting Defensively) = 5, a miss), hopelessly wide, and moves for the door, (Slicer worm gets AOO, Modified melee touch attack of 23 vs Defense of 15, a hit.  Worm’s grapple check roll of 10 vs Dave’s grapple check roll of 9, worm wins and gnaws deeply into Daves left shoulder doing 4pts constitution damage!).  Dave screams in pain as blood spurts from the wound being inflicted in his shoulder but still manages to drag himself out the door into the corridor beyond, with worm in tow.  Mel moves into the corridor just behind Dave and takes a shot with her Morita at the worm hanging from Daves arm, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 10 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 23, a hit (Random roll to see who was hit indicated worm was hit   ) doing 10hp damage!), hitting the worm squarely in the side of the head punching a hole right through!  The worm flops off Dave’s arm and lands on the floor at their feet.  Dave holds onto the wound with his right hand but the major damage seemed to be from the gnawing action and not from blood loss.  Dave informs Mel, “I think I should be alright!  Now close that door before more of those worms get us!”.  The other slicer worm in the room pulls itself fully out of the hole, looks menacingly at Mel and David and sinks its teeth into the downed security officer .  Another worm can be seen coming up through the hole. 

FT 4:  Zane yells, “Can we move yet… I don’t want to be a sitting duck here!  Please speak up down there, you know we don’t have any of that fancy equipment that you bugs boys have!”.

Squad actions please.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 11, 2006)

Bishop takes a look around the room to ensure its clear then switches to IR view for a second sweep just to make sure.

If he does NOT notice any bugs/worms/ninja gnomes   he will report over the comm to Mel and the rest of the squad: "Room's secure - you can move the civvies!" and hold his position (ready to fire off course) watching for any sign movement in the room.

If he DOES notice any bugs/worms/ninja gnomes   he will send a burst of lead from the SAW at the nearest hostile.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 11, 2006)

looking around to make sure nobody saw him rop the gernage, jacob will scoop it up quickly an try again to wire it into place


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 11, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill drops to one knee, switches on his IR and readies an action to open fire at the usual suspects.

Via Com: "We are in postion, Zane go go go!"

To Bishop: "I'm sorry, but all of you guys carry this bulky and unpricise weapons. With this gun of yours you can't even hit a star cruiser from 50 ft. afar..."


----------



## Venom (Oct 12, 2006)

Carl will report over the comlink “Sorry guys couldn’t get to the airlock in time, looks like Vince decided to freeze dry and vacuum seal himself”   

Carl will look for a way to re-pressurize the airlock from outside the room. If successful he will do so, if not he will radio Mel to ask Dave how he can do it.

{Buy the way, I like the idea of Ninja Gnomes, we should ask Mariusm to work it into the story somehow  . You guys really crack me up some times}


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2006)

Mel moves swiftly to shut the door, then attempts to seal it shut via manual controls or similar.

"Ok, hopefully that'll hold a bit..." She starts heading back north to rejoin the others. "Dave, sounds like there's trouble at the airlock. What's the procedure for cycling and repressurization?"

On the comm she calls, "There's a breach in the deck on the far south end. Some kind of...wormlike bug with some serious dentist work. I can't be sure, but it looks like they might have literally chewed their way up through the floor back there. I've locked the door to the only known infestation, but there could be more. Jacob, when you're done with whatever you're doing, lets get some kind of barrier rigged between the airlock door and the south end of the ship."


----------



## mariusm (Oct 13, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 16.*

FT 1:  Bishop scans the room while using the IR spectrum and sees nothing out of the ordinary and readies an attack action for any bug movement.  Carl searches around at the entrance door to the airlock chamber but there is no immediate way he can find to re-pressurize the room beyond.  While looking through the viewing screen on the door he can see the Black Knight closing in on the open airlock.  The ship looks somewhat battered with numerous black scorch marks pocking the hull.  Carl hears a familiar voice,  “What the **** are you guys doing in there!  I leave you alone for 5 minutes and the airlock gets opened?  Someone give me a REPORT!”, yells Sarge.

FT 2:  Jacob tries to wire up the grenade once again, (Demolitions skill check of 14 + 5 = 19 vs DC 10, set detonator, success), and this time gets the grenade rigged up correctly.  Now that they the grenades are wired up, Jacob must inform the rest of the squad how the trap is too work so that now one gets hurt.  Cyrill is in position next to Bishop, ready for any action.

FT 3:  As Mel begins working on locking the door Dave says, “Don’t worry let me do that.”, and he punches a few keys and the red locked light lights up.  “Not that I think they can open doors, but you never know.”, he says looking over at Mel.  No sooner had he said that when a loud clang is heard on the other side of the closed door followed by angry hisses.  “What is wrong with these creatures?”, Dave says aloud.  “We can re-pressurize the airlock chamber from the bridge, it’s just above the upper deck.  Also if that ship of yours were to dock again then they should be able to re-pressurize the chamber, a little slower, but doable.”, informs Dave. 

FT 4:  Zane yells, “Alright let’s go!  Move it people we don’t have a lot of time.”, he then moves to the main deck and keeps a watchful eye down the stairwell to the lower deck.  Jonass begins moving as quickly as possible with civilians en tow.  Jonass remarks to Jacob as he passes by, “It’s going to get rather crowded around here pretty soon.  I hope you know what you are doing with all those boxes and stuff?”

Squad actions please.

OCC:  The blue coloured door indicates locked, the “c”s are the civilians.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 13, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill is still ready to open fire...

Com (in Cyrill's best	commanding tone) : "Zane, this is Kowaltzki, let us know when the package is delivered. Kowaltzki over."


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 16, 2006)

OOC: assuming  i can set up the detonations as i direct, all 4 will go off the same detination switch, wich jacob will place by the retret door.  eather way, jacob will radio to the others on how to detinte the nades, then move up to follow mel's orders


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 16, 2006)

Bishop keeps scanning the room - switching to IR every 2nd sweep - ready to open fire at any hostiles.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 16, 2006)

Mel shakes her head. "That deck's clear, right? Lets get to the bridge. The faster the better."

She comms, "Guys, the airlock chamber's depressurized. Me and David are heading up to get the air back in. Keep 'em safe til then."


----------



## Venom (Oct 16, 2006)

Carl seeing the Black Knight get closer and prepare to dock responds to Mel "Perhaps you don’t have to go all the way to the bridge to re-pressurize the air lock, it look like Sarge is going to try do it from their side as Dave suggested”.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 17, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 17.*

FT 1:  Bishop sees a red blur light up as a bug peers around the south corner into the room from the corridor, (Bishop takes a shot as he was ready, Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Burst) + 1 (PB) = 26, a hit doing 26hp damage!), but as the bug appears it is hit by fury of Bishops SAW and is cut to shreds.  The nurser bug falls down dead at the entrance.  Carl watches as the Black Knight closes in on the TFT Songbird ready to dock… a definite thud can be felt as the Black Knight docks.  “Carl, we should be able to open that door in about 24 secs according to the readout on the computer display.  What’s the situation there?”, inquires Sarge while glaring at him through the viewing port in the airlock door of the Black Knight.

FT 2:  Jacob lets the squad know how to detonate the booby trap.  Cyrill sees a nurser bug get splattered as it peers around the corner to the room they are guarding.  However no sooner had the bug gone down when another, more menacing, bug appeared in their vision.  Cyrill (Who was ready) takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 22, a hit doing 8hp damage), and hits the slicer worm in the side as it slithers towards the pair guarding the door.

FT 3:  Mel and David double move for the bridge.

FT 4:  The steady stream of civilians continue to move down from the upper deck to the main deck and are proceeding to a holding room just south of the airlock chamber.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  There is a little passport photo of the friendly worm that Bishop and Cyrill had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2006)

Mel stops at Carl's words and signals David to stop too. 

"He's docking again? Good deal. Me and David are going to help cover the civilians then. Something tells me the bugs aren't gonna be too happy about losing their lunch."

To David, "Sorry about the bouncing around. Things change every second. Welcome to MI." She waves for him to follow her, and doubletimes it to where the civilians are waiting to get into the airlock.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 17, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Via com: "This is Cyrill, we have contact! Are the stairs free? Can we fall back?"

If Cyrill gets an ok that the civilians are all at the main deck he will fire a single well aimed shot at mr. bug and retreat via the staircase.

If he gets no ok he will fire a single shot (fighting defensively) at the slicer bug.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 18, 2006)

"Mel. where the nuggets is the brech at? also got a spare nade or 2? Jacob will voice over the radio as he attepts to figgure out where mel was talking about


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 18, 2006)

"Hey little one ... come to see where your daddy got splattered on the stairs?" Bishop remarks as takes aim at the slicer worm and fires a burst.


----------



## Venom (Oct 18, 2006)

Carl realizing there is not much he can do until the airlock has re-pressurized moves down the corridor past the civilians to go help Cyrill and Bishop downstairs.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2006)

Mel circulates among the civilians, inspecting the floor panels. When she's satisfied nothing's coming that way, she takes the south flank and watches to make sure none of the worms from the closed up room are coming this way.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 18, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 18.*

Airlock chamber will take another 3 rounds before it is safe to enter.

Initiative order for combat:
Cyrill
Jacob
Jonass
Sarge
Bishop
Worm #5
Dave
Zane
Mel
Carl
Worm #4

FT 1:  Bishop sees a slicer worm get ripped apart by Cyrill’s hawkeye but sees another target come into view just outside the doorway and he takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Burst) + 1 (PB) = 18, a hit doing 23hp damage!), ripping the worm clean in half by the well placed burst of lead before it even took the corner!  Slicer worm #5 is down and dying.  Carl moves south down past the civilians to join up with Bishop and Cyrill on the lower deck.

FT 2:  Cyrill takes aim at the slicer worm closest to him as he sees another come into view in the background, (Modified ranged attack roll of 7 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 17, a hit doing 8hp damage!), catching the worm in the mouth and ripping the side of it’s head off!  Slicer worm #4 falls limp to the ground dying.  Jacob watches as numerous civilians go by, each one looking as nervous as the next.

FT 3:  Mel and David have covered the remainder of the distance to join the rest of the squad.  Both take up cover position scanning the corridor to the south after Mel inspected the floor panels by the civilians, revealing nothing unusual.  They can hear the periodic thud against the door at the end of the corridor as the slicer worms inside the room continue to pound the door.

FT 4:  Jonass is keeping a watchful eye as he herds the civilians into the room just south of the airlock.  Zane continues to guard the stairs keeping a watchful eye for anything coming up the stairwell.

Sarge can be seen impatiently tapping on the viewing glass waiting for the chamber to re-pressurize.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 18, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill readies himself for the next wave of bugs...


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 18, 2006)

"Orders Mel?" Jacob will ask and wait for a responce


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 18, 2006)

"We're down to it now," Mel responds. "Jacob, help protect the civilians. Guard the north flank and keep an eye on the floors, just in case they try to chew another hole up. Be ready to back up the guys at the stairs though, if they start getting some real resistance."


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 19, 2006)

"Mel, we have two confirmed kills down here - looks like they're starting to head this way!"

Bishop readies his weapon to fire and makes another IR sweep of the room. Apply the same treatment as before to any bug-like life forms (i.e. burst fire if it moves).


----------



## Venom (Oct 19, 2006)

Carl continues to move towards Bishop and Cyrill as fast as he can. While moving he looks at the tinderbox still clutched in his hand and remembering the abuse he suffered the last time he used it    decides to holster it and instead grabs his Morita and gives it a once over to make sure it is ready for action.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 19, 2006)

"Copy Mel, i'm pulling out the gun that makes walls dissapear." Jacob will respond and move to position, while readying his TGL.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 19, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 19.*

Airlock chamber will take another 2 rounds before it is safe to enter.

Initiative
Cyrill
Jacob
Jonass
Sarge
Bishop
Worm #6
Worm #7
Dave
Zane
Mel
Carl

FT 1:  Bishop keeps his SAW trained in the direction of the open door while scanning the room for any further bug visitors.  Carl has moved down stairs and is ready to back up his fellow troopers.

FT 2:  Cyrill remains ready for any new targets.  Jacob mills around by the elaborate booby trap that he has constructed.

FT 3:  Mel and David continue to watch for any activity.

FT 4:  Jonass continues to guard the civilians.

Sarge the ammo for his Morita while he impatiently waits for the go signal from the door.

Worm #6 comes sliding into view of both the troopers guarding the lower deck and immediately slithers towards them to attack.  Cyrill fires a round (He was ready), (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 22, a hit doing 12hp damage!), catching the bug a nice shot across the head leaving a huge gash.  Just moments after Cyrill’s shot rang out it was followed by the ferocious bark of Bishop’s SAW (He was ready), (Modified ranged attack roll of 7 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Burst) + 1 (PB) = 14, a miss), however the rain of slugs slammed into the ground a little short and ricocheted over the worms head.  The worm seemed to close the distance from the door to Bishops feet in the blink of an eye and snapped mercilessly at him, (Modified melee touch attack roll of 20 vs Defense 16, a hit.  Slicer worm #6 grapple check roll of 22 vs Bishops grapple check roll of 6 (Natural 1), success), and closes it’s toothy jaw around Bishop’s boot.  Currently Bishop experiences nothing more than an annoyance by having the creature stuck on his boot… but he is sure it won’t remain that way.

Worm #7 rounds the corner and makes it 10’ into the room.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 19, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill takes a 5 ft. step south and fires at Worm # 7.


Com: "We have more worms down here but we can handle it."


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 20, 2006)

A feeling of disbelief enters Bishop's mind for a split second as he sees the slugs slam into the ground and then feels the worm close its jaw around his boot - these critters are faster than he thought!

Disbelief is quickly replaced with anger. His first reaction is to shove the SAW in the worm's mouth and rip it apart with another burst but fortunately common sense prevails ... tightening his grip on the weapon he brings the butt crashing down on the bug.

From the corner of his eye he catches a glimpse of Carl coming down the stairs and he can only hope that he is not going to have a burning worm attached to his boot soon.


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 20, 2006)

Jacob will pull back out of the kill-zone for the trap and continue to watch the civilians.


----------



## Venom (Oct 20, 2006)

Carl comes down the steps and is surprised to see Cyrill plugging away and Bishop doing what appears to be an Irish jig with a worm hanging from his leg. His amusement soon turns to dread as he sees that it’s a slicer worm attached to Bishops leg.

Carl immediately shouts across the comlink “Guys we have a slicer worm infestation here, we have got to get off this ship as quickly as we can. The last time I saw one of these things I just bairly made it out alive”

“In small numbers they are fairly harmless, only problem is they are hardly ever only in small numbers. There are normally a few hundred and they don’t stop eating till theirs nothing left to eat.”

Carl continues “We will hold them off as long as we can and then retreat up the stairs, I hope Jacobs trap works and doesn’t blow us all up in the process  (nothing personal Jacob, but 4 grenades seems like a lot of fire power, just hope the dice roll is good   ) .”

Carl then slots in next to Cyrill to form a defensive line and opens up with burst fire at the closest worm. Before firing he switches to IR mode in case some assassin bugs are using the worms as a distraction. 

While shooting Carl says to Cyrill and Bishop “If things get a bit to crowded in here I’m going to have to use the tinderbox again, this time I’ll warn you though so don’t get caught still using your IR.”


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 20, 2006)

"Hey! last time i partied with you fools, we meet the mother of all bugs, just wanted to make sure if something like that is here, it gets dead quick!" Jacob replies over the radio.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 23, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 20.*

Airlock chamber will take another round before it is safe to enter.

Initiative
Cyrill
Jacob
Jonass
Sarge
Bishop
Worm #6
Worm #7
Dave
Zane
Worm #8
Mel
Carl

FT 1:  Bishop raises the SAW into the air, (Modified melee attack roll of 19 + 10 (AB) = 29, a hit doing 5hp damage), and brings the butt down hard on the worms back causing it to hiss but it’s teeth remain locked in place!  Carl comes down the stairs and takes up position between Bishop and Cyrill, he then opens up on Worm #8, (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Burst) + 1 (PB) = 16, a miss), but shoots a little to the right and the slugs slam into the door control panel sending a shower of sparks in all directions as it shorts out.

FT 2:  Cyrill takes a 5’ step south and fires at Worm #7, (Modified ranged attack roll of 4 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 14, a miss), the bullet flying a little high and slams into the wall beyond the open door bursting a panel of fluorescent lights.  The area just outside the door goes dark.  Jacob moves out of the kill zone and looks at the string of civilians as they pass by.

FT 3:  Dave says nervously to Mel, “I don’t think that door is going to hold up for much longer.”, as the two of them see a portion of the door show gash marks as the slicer worms teeth can be seen coming through.

FT 4:  Jonass looks nervously around the room making sure the civilians are ok.  Zane can be heard yelling, “GO, GO, GO!”, as the slow progression of civilians pass him.

Sarge cocks his Morita and gets ready to open the airlock door.

Worm #6:  The slicer worm attempts to pin Bishop, (Worm’s modified grapple check roll of 23 vs Bishop’s grapple check roll of 8, success), and manages to wind it lower body around Bishops other leg and pulls tight causing Bishop to keel over and is held prone on the floor.  The worm moves into Bishops square.  Bishop is pinned!

Worm #7:  The slicer worm slithers swiftly across the floor and attempts to bite Bishop, (Modified touch attack roll of 18 vs Defense of 13 (No Dex Bonus), a hit.  Worms grapple check roll of 20 vs Bishop’s grapple check roll of 7, success), and successfully latches onto Bishops right shoulder.

Worm #8:  The slicer worm ends it’s movement just outside the door leading into the room where the squad is making a stand.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  Bishop you were grappled so the rifle butt being a large weapon would be too big to use while grappled… just being cinematic this round…


----------



## Venom (Oct 23, 2006)

Seeing Bishop drop to the ground Carl’s first instinct is to help him, but soon realizes that this would be suicide as it would leave only one person to try stem the flow of worms slithering into the room.

Dropping his Morita onto its sling he grabs the tinderbox and says to Cyrill and Bishop “You guys better switch off your IR because I’m about to light up the place  ”.

Carl fires the tinderbox with the intention of hitting low on the darkened passage wall so the burning liquid spills out into the passage and 5-10 feet into the room hoping that this will prevent anything from entering the room for a while.

Looking Down at Bishop Carl shouts “Just hold on buddy, got to stop these bugs from flooding into the room before I can help you.” 

“Cyrill see what you can do for Bishop, with him pinned he is defenceless and could be in serious trouble if another worm latches on”


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 23, 2006)

"Get with the civilians, Dave," Mel says. "There's not much you can do about these things."

On comm she calls, "Jacob, get over and help the guys at the stairs there. Start pulling back to the airlock. Drag Bishop if you have to! That trap of yours should buy us some time once you're past it."

As she speaks, she gauges the distance to the doorway with the worms to the south and readies her other grenade.

(Range to south slicer door? Also, can grenades be set to proximity motion detonation, or is it strictly timed?)


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 23, 2006)

From the corner of his eye Bishop sees Carl reach for the tinderbox and he can hear there is more joy in his voice about using the flamer again than there is concern for Bishop's well-being. 

"Just kill one of these damn things!", Bishop shouts (trying his best not to sound like a screaming girl).

He reaches down and tries to pull his legs free of the worm (break free from the pin) - his strength boosted by the fear of a flame filled room in the near future (use an action point to get loose)!

If Cyrill's shot freed Bishop from the pin he'll try to break the grapple with the worm on his shoulder (again using an action point).

Edited to take Cyrills actions into account & use an action point to break free


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 23, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

First Cyrill switches back to normal view mode.

He then takes a 5ft. step east, aims very carefully and puts a bullet in the more injured worm grappling Bishop (I don't have any books around ... maybe the swift strike works here?).

Yelling: "Bishop, don't move!", befor he pulls the trigger of his hawkeye.


----------



## Venom (Oct 24, 2006)

Great post riaan_s you realy summed up the atmosphere very well.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 24, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 21.*

There is an audible hiss as the airlock to the Black Knight slides open.

Initiative
Cyrill
Jacob
Jonass
Sarge
Bishop
Worm #6
Worm #7
Dave
Zane
Worm #8
Mel
Carl
Worm #9

FT 1:  Bishop relieved to be free from the constricting grasp of the slicer worm that was wrapped tightly around his legs reaches over with his left hand and grabs the slicer worm attached to his right shoulder by the throat.  He gives it a mighty tug, (Bishops grapple check roll of 12 vs Slicer worm #7’s grapple check roll of 14, Bishop spends an action point and raises his roll by 5 to 17, success), and rips the foul creature from his arm!  The slicer worm falls at his feet and immediately raises up it’s toothy head.  Carl takes only a 5’ step East to avoid the snapping jaws of the slicer worms and lights up his tinderbox spraying the area in front of the door with burning liquid.  The liquid is going to burn for another 1 round.

FT 2:  Cyrill takes a 5’ step East and brings up his Hawkeye after yelling a warning at Bishop to remain still, squeezing the trigger as he goes, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 9 (AB) +1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 20, (Random roll to see who was the target due to grapple, indicated worm was shot at), a hit doing 10hp (Swift strike roll of 2hp) damage!).  Cyrill shoots at the wounded worm clinging to Bishops boot, the slug punches right through the back of the worms head, ripping the creature clean off Bishop’s boot and is sent flying to the ground 5’ further north.  Worm #6 is dying.  Jacob surveys his handy work in the kill zone he has set-up.

FT 3:  Dave looks at Mel and says, “I think there is going to be trouble.”, while pointing at the civilians now storming towards the exit.  “Ok, I will go help Jonass, try hold it here.”, he says and moves north to try and control the civilians.  Mel judges the distance to be 120’, a bit far for a good throw.  She checks the grenade in her hand and remembers that the staff sergeant said by turning the detonator anti clockwise without pulling it will arm the grenade in proximity mode… that’s right it was a 10’ radius she told herself.

FT 4:  Jonass yells, “LET’S GO!”, to the civilian as he hears the airlock cycle in the other room and begins ushering the civilians out of the room.  The civilians now simply loose it at the prospect of escaping and all seem to storm for the exit at the same time.  A smallish woman (C12) is knocked prone by the rush of people as she was about to enter the holding room.  Zane yells, “THAT IS THE LAST OF THEM!”, as the last civilians pass by him.

Sarge storms into room just beyond the airlock and yells once more into his helmet comm, “Mel what is the status?”.

Worm #6:  Is dying.

Worm #7:  The slicer worm snaps at Bishops feet, (Modified melee touch attack roll of 10 vs Defense of 12 (Normally 16 – 4 for being prone), a miss), but narrowly misses him!

Worm #8:  The slicer worm sails towards Cyrill and attacks, (Modified melee touch attack roll of 15 vs Defense of 18, a miss), but fails to find a target as it bites past his leg.

Worm #9:  The slicer worm waits outside the door angrily hissing, but not wanting to enter the flames in front of it.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  Swift strike stricktly applies to only flat-footed targets but I think targets denied their dexterity bonus keeps with the original rogue’s sneak attack ability.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 24, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill takes another 5 ft. step west and fires another slug into worm # 8.

"Let's get the hell out of here!!!"

Com to Jacob: "Don't arm your booby trap, we're on our way mate!"

(OOC: I wasn't sure about swift strike - for me it's ok if it only works on flat-footed targets.)


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 25, 2006)

"Trap is already armed, just dont trigger it when yer in the blast zone...." Jacob replyes back while wating for the others to make it up to his position.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2006)

Mel sets the grenade to proximity and gives it a hard underhand throw towards the worm door, hoping it'll roll a bit farther than she can throw it, and reasoning that even if it doesn't make it all the way to the door, any slicers coming up the hall will set it off.

To Sarge she comms, "Civilians are coming aboard now, sarge. We have heavy bug activity to the north; squad's engaging and falling back to the airlock now. We have unknown number of bugs stuck behind a door to the south too, about a hundred and twenty feet down the corridor. S'cuse me a sec...the civvies are getting panicky..."

She rushes to help the prone up to her feet and escorts her to where the ship's being loaded.

On seeing Sarge, she adds, "This is all of 'em! Once Carl, Cyrill, Bishop and Jacob get in, we're good to go!"


----------



## Venom (Oct 25, 2006)

Carl fires another shot from the tinderbox in the same place as the previous one to buy them some more time and then says “I agree with Cyrill lets get the hell out of here” and retreats 5 feet towards the stairwell waiting for the other two too follow.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 25, 2006)

Bishop lets out a sigh of relief as he lies flat on his back, "I owe you one, Cyrill."

He starts to get up but as he raises his head he sees the snapping slicer worm at his feet against a background of dancing flames (looks quite cool when the IR is switched off!). Bishop decides to stay on the ground just a little longer and draws his Peacemaker.

As the worm raises its head, mouth wide open, for its next attack he squeeses the trigger to fead it some lead from the Peacemaker.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 25, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 22.*

The flammable liquid Carl fired will burn for this round still.

Initiative
Cyrill
Worm #10
Jacob
Jonass
Sarge
Bishop
Worm #6
Worm #7
Dave
Worm #3
Zane
Worm #8
Mel
Carl
Worm #9

FT 1:  Bishop looks at the wide open mouth of the worm at his feet and pulls the trigger to his Peacemaker, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 2 (Prone) = 21, a hit doing 7hp damage!), catching the worm in the mouth and blowing several teeth apart.  Carl sprays the floor again with flammable liquid and it will continue to burn for another 1 round.

FT 2:  Cyrill takes a 5’ step West and fires at Worm #8, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 24, a hit doing 6hp damage!), catching it a glancing shot in the side.  Jacob holds his position.

FT 3:  Dave runs North and begins tugging and pulling on the civilians while shouting at them, not really helping the situation but merely adding more to the chaotic situation. Mel primes the grenade for proximity and flings it as hard as she can towards the door to the south, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 9 (AB) – 10 (Range) = 18 vs Defense 10, a hit), the throw is good and the grenade bounces at 50’ and comes to a sliding stop at 60’ just short of a door.  Mel backs up just 5’ before bumping into Jacob and sees that the corridor beyond is filled with people.

FT 4:  Jonass regrets yelling at the civilians to get moving but does not have much time to ponder the thought as he is swamped by the sea of people, he tries as best as possible to control the crowd as they storm towards the exit.  Zane moves between the barricades trying to usher the last stragglers on as quick as possible.

Sarge tries to get past the steady tide of people flowing into the airlock chamber but can’t progress any further, he yells into his intercom, “How many people are going to board the Black Knight… we don’t have place for everyone!  We could probably cram 20 odd people in, tops!”.  Sarge then turns and starts heading towards the airlock again.

Worm #6:  Is bleeding.

Worm #7:  Snaps with its now bleeding mouth at Bishop once again, (Modified melee touch attack roll of 14 vs Defense of 12 (Normally 16 – 4 for being prone), a hit.  Worms grapple check roll of 25 vs Bishops grapple check roll of 16, success.), this time finding a sweet spot and latches onto Bishops right calf.  Worm #7 moves into Bishops square provoking and AOO from Carl.  Carl uses the opportunity to pistol whip the foul creature,  (Modified melee attack roll of 16 + 10 (AB) = 26, a hit doing 6hp damage!), and smashes the tinder box into the creatures face causing it to give an angry hiss at him. Bishop is grappled.

Worm #3:  Mel can see through the flashing neon lights at the end of the corridor that the slicer worm has spun it’s way through the door and sees a neat circular hole through which its head has popped.

Worm #8:  While agilely ducking and weaving by Carl’s feet the slicer worm lunges out, (Modified melee touch attack roll of 12 vs Defense of 17, a miss), but fails to land a hit against them.

Worm #9:  The slicer worm slithers this way and that too cautious to enter the flames.

Worm #10:  Another worm can be seen writhing behind the wall of flames.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  Action points left: Bishop 10, everyone else 11.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 25, 2006)

"We're gonna have to make room, Sarge. This ship's a deathtrap. We can't just leave anyone. I figure if we ditch any nonessential supplies, equipment...there's gotta be room. It doesn't have to be comfy..., the worms are breaking through to the south."

She comms the others. "Carl! Bishop! What's going on down there! You're supposed to be falling back to the airlock! And I'm going to need backup at the south end in a second here...the worms are getting through!"

Mel takes aim at the worm, but resists shooting...this close to the crowd, she figures it could panic them all over again. _This one'll set off the grenade...just keep it in your sights and hope the civvies can get clear by then..._


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 25, 2006)

"Get yer head down mel, i'm gonna open the wall up a bit.  and if you even think of tossing my rockets, yer in trouble, ya hear me civvys?" Jacob will yell as he switches his TGL over to burst and waits for mel to move so he can put 3 nades downrange.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 25, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Carl help Bishop gettin' rid of this worm! I'll take care of the other one."

Cyrill fires again at worm # 8. He tries to stay cool but then he has to yell while pulling the trigger:

"DIE you spawn of a hosepipe!!!"

To many worms make our hero nervous...


----------



## Venom (Oct 26, 2006)

Carl shouts to Bishop and Cyrill “There seems to be something wrong with my tinderbox, it wont release enough fuel for a sustained burn” he gives the tinderbox a good shake and then whacks it against the thigh of his power suit saying “Hopefully that will fix it”. 

Carl looks over at Bishop struggling with the worm but realizes that if he does not sustain the wall of fire holding the other worms at bay they are going to be in a lot more trouble. Taking a step forward to his original position Carl again fires the tinderbox.

Carl then radios Mel and Sarge saying ”We’ve got a couple of really friendly worms keeping us busy, as soon as we have dealt with them we will make our way up the stairs”.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 26, 2006)

"Son-of-a-b$tch!" Bishop shouts as the worm latches onto him again. Being more accustomed to shredding bugs at a distance with the SAW than wrestling them at close range, Bishop is consumed by blind rage when the slicer worm wraps around his legs again.

He grips the Peacemaker firmly and starts pounding at the worm's head - "I'm ... a ... trooper ... not ... a ... f&ckin' ... pro ... wrestler !!!" he screams landing a blow with each word hoping to knock it into the stupid creature's head.

If he manages to kill the worm Bishop will get up off the ground.

Bishop will use an action point if his pistol whip attack roll is too low as he is clearly developing some anger management issues.

OCC: Cyrill - "spawn of a hosepipe" is right up there with ninja gomes on the laugh-o-meter!


----------



## mariusm (Oct 26, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 23.*

The flammable liquid Carl fired will burn for this round still.

Initiative
Cyrill
Worm #10
Jacob
Jonass
Sarge
Bishop
Worm #6
Worm #7
Dave
Worm #3
Zane
Worm #8
Mel
Carl
Worm #9

FT 1:  Bishop tries to pistol whip the worm grappling him, (Modified melee attack roll of 15 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Prone) = 21, a hit doing 7hp damage!), and succeeds by getting a cracker of a blow in.  Carl is relieved to have survived the grapple attempt by worm #8 and steps 5’ forward over the twitching body and fires his tinder box again.  It seems like the shaking did good as the burning fuel will continue to burn for another 3 rounds.

FT 2:  Cyrill takes a shot at worm #8, (Modified ranged attack roll of 8 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 18, a hit doing 8hp damage!), hitting it squarely in the body punching a deep wound into the creatures side.  Jacob readies to shoot as soon as Mel is clear.

FT 3:  Dave moves past the civilians that he can and stops standing astride the fallen civilian, he tries as best he can against all the jostling to help her back to her feet.   Mel takes aim with her Morita, waiting for a shot once the worm is closer.  Jacob wants to fire as soon as he has a clear shot, but Mel keeps standing in the way.  Jacob remains ready.

FT 4:  Jonass manages to move a little north and takes up position just north of the airlock chamber.  Zane stops next to Jacob and peers down the corridor towards the approaching worm.  “What is that…”, is all he manages to say as he brings up his assault rifle ready to fire when the worm is closer.

Sarge:  Moves as fast as possible through the throng of people to the airlock and once there gets ready to close the door if necessary. 

Worm #3:  The slicer worm wriggles free from the hole in the door and slithers towards Mel.  It has progressed 40’ up the corridor and is still 25’ shy of the grenade that Mel threw earlier.

Worm #6:  Dies from the wounds suffered during combat.

Worm #7:  The slicer worm seemingly oblivious to the crushing blows from Bishops pistol lives up to its name and begins to bore into Bishops calf.  The image would be not unlike hagfish back on Earth.  Bishop can hear crunching as the metal of his power suit buckles and rips, however the strength of the suit keeps him from suffering harm… this round.  Bishops suit integrity has been compromised and will off no additional protection in a hostile environment until repaired.

Worm #8:  The slicer worm slithers 5’ closer to Carl and snaps at his heels, (Modified melee touch attack roll of 20 vs Defense of 17, a hit. Worms grapple check roll of 25 vs Carls grapple check roll of 10, success.), and closes its tooth filled jaw around his right foot and latches on.  Carl is grappled.  The worm pulls itself into Carl’s square which provokes an AOO from Cyrill, (Modified melee attack roll of 9 + 7 (AB) = 16, a hit doing 5hp damage!), biting hard into his boot but as it does Cyrill brings the butt of his hawkeye hard down into the back of the creatures head.  Cyrill is rewarded with the cracking sound of the worms neck breaking… the worm is down and dying.  Carl is no longer grappled.

Worm #9:  The slicer worm can be seen rearing up as high as possible and slapping back down to the ground in an apparent show of aggression trying to intimidate its prey.

Worm #10:  The worm hissing menacingly at the fire in front of the door but remains a safe distance from it.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  Sorry if the posting looks confusing but read the entries in the order of initiative and it should make more sense.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 26, 2006)

Mel looks over her shoulder and sees Jacob...with his artillery piece. She nods and backs up into the square behind him. "There's an armed grenade halfway down the corridor," she informs him. It's just about to trip it. They're coming from that door with a hole in it at the far end."

On the comm, "What's your status down there, guys?  We need to regroup here, ASAP!"


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 26, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Let's free Bishop and leave this place. Bishop, don't move..."

Cyrill fires one shot at Worm # 7 and pulls a granade from his belt.

Via com: "Mel, this is Cyrill, we are being rushed by a lot of ...worms. We will free Bishop from his close quarter combat experience and get our sweet little a**** up to you. Kowaltzki over."


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 27, 2006)

IF Cyrill's shot DOES NOT kill the worm chowing Bishop:
Bishop doesn't even blink when the worm bites through his suit. Mel's voice on the comm sounds distant and all the movement around him is just a blur ... exept for the worm around his legs - the worm is in perfect focus as he continues to pound the creature's head with the Peacemaker (which is now covered with splatters of bug juice). Bishop will get back on his feet at the end of his turn if he is able to (i.e. worm is dead).

If Cyrill's shot KILLS the worm:
Bishop sees the worm go limp and fall off him just as he wants to bring the Peacemaker down on its head again. He looks up and sees Cyrill lower his weapon and grab a grenade but is immediately distracted by two hissing/snapping/jumping worms behind a wall of flame. He holsters the Peacemaker and in the same swift action retrieves the SAW (which has been dangling from its sling since the start of wrestle mania). He flicks the weapon onto full auto even before he has it up against his shoulder. With the familiar feel of the SAW in his hands again, his aim is almost instinctive as he lets rip at worm#9 and strafes the hail of bullets to worm#10.


----------



## Venom (Oct 27, 2006)

Carl will turn towards Bishop and give the remaining worm the pistol whipping of its life with the butt of his tinderbox. Surveying the damage to the calf of Bishop’s power suit Carl whistles saying “Good thing that worm didn’t bite you in a more sensitive area”.  

If the worm dies or is dead he will start to move up the stairwell towards level two. 

Remembering Jacobs trap he radios Jacob saying “Jacob if this booby trap of yours kills me I’m going to haunt you for the rest of your life".


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 27, 2006)

"Yea yea.... just dont hang out in the kill zone and ya should be fine." Jacob will reply back as he unloads the TGL at the far wall.


----------



## mariusm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 24.*

The flammable liquid Carl fired will burn for another 2 rounds.

Initiative
Cyrill
Worm #10
Jacob
Jonass
Sarge
Bishop
Worm #7
Dave
Worm #3
Zane
Worm #2
Worm #8
Mel
Carl
Worm #9

FT 1:  Bishop grits his teeth as the bullet slams into his thigh but continues to pound the worm once again, (Modified melee attack roll of 7 + 10 (AB) = 17, a hit doing 4hp damage), across the head but only manages to further enrage the already angry creature.  Carl swings his tinder box at the worm now slicing Bishops leg to shreds, (Modified melee attack roll of 11 + 10 (AB) = 21, a hit doing 6hp damage!), catching the worm a crushing blow on the top of its head.  Carl is surprised as the butt of the tinderbox smashes through the creatures skull and sprays mucus all over.  Slicer worm #7 hangs limp from the hole in Bishops power suit.  Bishop is no longer grappled.

FT 2:  Cyrill fires a round at Worm #7, (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 28, (Random roll to see who was the target due to grapple, indicated Bishop was shot at), a hit doing 3hp damage!), but as the worm grapples with Bishop its body moves out of the way at the last minute and Cyrills shot hits Bishop in the thigh!  Jacob fires at the worm progressing down the corridor trying to place the slug near its location, (Modified ranged attack roll of 3 + 10 (AB) – 2 (Range) = 11 vs Defense of 10, a hit doing a possible 8hp damage.  The worms REF save roll was 14 vs DC 14, fail and takes 8hp damage!).  The slug lands just in front of the worm and explodes, hurting it somewhat.

FT 3:  Dave helps the civilian that had fallen into the airlock chamber.  Mel backs up to behind Jacob.

FT 4:  Jonass remains in place just outside the airlock chamber.  Some of the civilians have managed to make it onboard the Black Knight.  Zane continues to aim down the corridor should any more worms appear.

Sarge:  Sarge stands commandingly next to the airlock counting the civilians as they rush by, obviously ready to shut the door should he deem it necessary.

Worm #2:  Pulling itself free from the hole in the door, it flops to the ground and immediately rears up and swiftly slithers towards the squad.

Worm #3:  The slicer worm shrugs off the debris created by Jacobs slug and slithers towards the squad.  As it passes by the grenade thrown by Mel it sets the grenade off, (Grenade does a possible 14hp damage, worms REF save of 30 vs DC 18, success, taking 7hp damage).  The worm notices something amiss at the last moment and tries to recoil from the danger but it is in vain as the blast rips the worm in half!  Severely wounded the worm falls limp and is dying.

Worm #7:  The slicer worm continues to bore into Bishops leg this time however ripping into his calf muscle!  Bishop suffers 3 points constitution damage from the tearing and ripping!

Worm #8:  Is dying.

Worm #9:  Remains behind the wall of flames.

Worm #10:  Seems angry but waits behind the flames.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 27, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Sorry Bishop, I owe you a beer back home. Fire in the hole!!!"

Cyrill throws his nade in worm # 9's square and moves up the stairs.


----------



## riaan_s (Oct 30, 2006)

Bishop doesn't even blink as the slug penetrates his thigh nor when the worm bites into his leg ... he just continues pounding the worm's head with the Peacemaker. Even after Carl cracks the creature's skull open he keeps smashing at it spraying even more mucus all over the place. Its only when he realises that his blows are not landing on something solid but rather something more jelly like (the worm's crushed skull) that he snaps out of his rage.

When he hears Cyrill shout he composes himself and gets to his feet following them up the stairs. As he get to up he becomes aware of a burning feeling in his calf and his thigh - though he's not quite sure yet why his thigh is hurting ... he's sure the worm was only gnawing at his calf!

OCC: I don't want to make another attack on the dead worm - just adding some flavour with the continuous pounding on the dead worm. Also I'm assuming the SAW is still hanging on its sling over my shoulder after all the drama on the floor or do I need to retrieve it?


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 30, 2006)

Jacob whisles a merry little tune as he reloads his TGL


----------



## Venom (Oct 30, 2006)

The surprise of seeing Cyrill’s bullet wiz past his face, slam into Bishop’s thigh and spray blood across his visor causing Carl to jump backwards. Landing on his butt he shouts “F%$# Hell Cyrill watch where your shooting, last thing we need is a few extra holes punched into us.”  


Carl then struggles to his feet in as dignified a manner as possible and helps Bishop up before making his way up the stairs. Once up the stairs Carl will take up a defensive position behind some of the boxes and ready an attack with his Morita on any Worms that may follow them up the stairs.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 30, 2006)

Mel steps back in front of Jacob and sprays a burst of ammo at the oncoming Worm 2. As she does, she comms, "Pull back to the barricade! Repeat, fall back and regroup at the barricade!"

(5 round burst at worm 2)


----------



## mariusm (Oct 31, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 25.*

The flammable liquid Carl fired will burn for this round still.

Initiative
Cyrill
Worm #10
Worm #11
Jacob
Jonass
Sarge
Bishop
Worm #7
Dave
Worm #3
Zane
Worm #2
Worm #8
Mel
Carl
Worm #9

FT 1:  Bishop stands up and moves towards the stairwell readying the SAW as he goes.  Carl moves up the stairwell and takes up a defensive position behind the barricade.

FT 2:  Cyrill throws a grenade, (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 9 (AB) – 4 (Range 25’) = 23 vs Defense of 10, a hit landing in the upper left corner of Worm #9’s cell.  The grenade detonates doing a possible 14hp damage!  Worm #9 REF save of 27 vs DC 18, takes 7hp damage, Worm #10 REF save of 30 vs DC 18, takes 7hp damage, Worm #11 REF save of 21 vs DC 18, takes 7hp damage.), and moves up the stairwell.  Jacob reloads his TGL.

FT 3:  Dave moves into the airlock chamber and starts to argue with Sarge about the door being closed.  The situation looks like it is bordering on a riot as the civilians still on the Songbird begin shouting and start shoving each other jostling for position.  Before Mel has time to squeeze past Jacob the slicer worm is snapping at his feet, she leans past him and fires a controlled burst at the creature, (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 10 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 4 (Burst) – 2 (Cover) = 14, a miss), but the slugs ricochet off the floor bouncing just over the worms head.

FT 4:  Jonass watches as the civilians rush by, he is pleased that they horror seems to be almost over.  Zane comes running up the corridor behind the last of the civilians towards the airlock.

Sarge:  Sarge watches in amazement as the stream of civilians seems never ending.  Just as another civilian is about to enter the airlock Sarge steps in his way rifle raised and yells, “Just hold up a moment!”.  He then asks Kate, “Kate what is the status with the passenger space, don't forget we need 6 seats open?”, while locking the airlock door.

Worm #2:  The slicer worm “runs” towards Jacob, covering the 125’ in the blink of an eye.  It remains low on the ground ready to snap at his feet as soon as the opportunity presents itself.

Worm #3:  Is dying.

Worm #4:  Is dying.

Worm #7:  Is dying.

Worm #8:  Is dying.

Worm #9:  Remains behind the wall of flames.

Worm #10:  Remains behind the wall of flames.

Worm #11:  Remains behind the wall of flames.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Oct 31, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill jumps over the barricade and readies an action to open fire at any (hopefully flat-footed  ) hosepipe of speed coming up the stairs.

Yelling: "I said I'm sorry, Bishop! Consider it collateral damage. Mel, we are nearly in postion!!! I hope this trap thing doesn't kill us all..."


----------



## JonnyFive (Oct 31, 2006)

"Fast little buggers...." jacob will mumble while he puls out his flamer and sprays the area that the worm is in.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2006)

"I hear you Cyrill. Make it fast. We've got a worm situation out here too..."

She tilts her Morita down and fires a single shot at the worm, not daring to burst so close to Jacob and his amazing wonderful highly explosive armament.

"Sarge, we're just about ready to beat cheeks for the ship! What's the status?"


----------



## Venom (Nov 1, 2006)

Carl readies an attack with his Morita on any worms that come up the stairs.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 1, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 26.*

The flames die down from the burning fluid on the floor.

FT 1:  Bishop sees worms all around and not wanting to give them an opportunity to catch him off guard decides to step 5’ East and smack slicer worm #11 again, (Modified melee attack roll of 4 + 10 (AB) = 14, a miss), but fails to hit the agile worm.  By the time Carl gets to act there are multiple targets and he fires a round as the most wounded looking worm at his feet, (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 10 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) – 4 (Longarm) =  16, a miss) but shoots into the ground sending a bullet ricocheting into the far wall.

FT 2:  Cyrill leaps over the barricade erected and readies a shot.  Jacob draws his flamer and lights up the area containing the worm.  The flammable liquid spews out over the floor (Potential damage of 8, Slicer worm #2 REF save of 24 vs DC 18, success and takes 4hp damage) and will continue to burn for another 2 rounds.

FT 3:  Dave starts yelling at Sarge, “WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM MAN! OPEN THE DOOR!”, but Sarge just keeps his defensive stance in front of the door.  Dave is getting agitated and reaches for his side arm…  Mel follows the slicer worm #2 as it ducks and weaves out of the corridor and takes a shot, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 10 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) – 4 (Longarm) = 18, a hit doing 12hp damage!), hitting the worm directly in the right eye inflicting a gruesome wound!

FT 4:  Jonass not quite sure what is happening at the airlock leaves his position at the entrance and moves to the airlock.  Through the throng of civilians he can’t progress much closer though.  Zane runs into the airlock chamber and is amazed to see the huge crowd pushing and shoving around the airlock.

Sarge:  Sarge yells, “BACK UP I TELL YOU!”, and shoves a civilian in the chest with the side of his rifle.  “We can take another 14 people max, sir”, comes the reply from Kate via the squad intercom.  “Sir, we have another problem… the proximity of the adhesive jelly ball is getting dangerously close… I estimate another couple of minutes and we won’t be able to break free.”  “Who is closest to the airlock?  I need some assistance here!”, request Sarge via the squad intercom.

Worm #2:  Not enjoying the heat the worm slithers 5’ out of the flames and snaps at Jacob, (Modified melee touch attack roll of 12 vs Defense 18, a miss), but bites fresh air.

Worm #9:  The slicer worm sails up the stairwell and enters the barricaded room.  Looking around it decided that Cyrill looked like the most juicy target and starts to gnaw into the barricade to get to him.

Worm #10:  The angry hissing of this worm can be heard coming from downstairs.  The worm slithers up the stairs with the finesse of an acrobat and rears up to snap at Bishop standing between the barricades.  Cyrill, who was ready, fires a round at the foul creature, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 15, a miss), but shoots into the panelling beside the door.

Worm #11:  Following close behind the previous worm this slicer races up the stairs tries to squeeze past Bishop, (Bishop gets AOO, Modified melee attack roll of 19 + 10 (AB) = 29, a hit doing 9hp damage!), but as the worm pushes against his leg he brings the butt of the SAW firmly down on its head breaking several of the creatures teeth in the process.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 1, 2006)

"on the way sarge." Jacob will reply as he defensivly withdraws to sarge's position, or as close as he can get.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2006)

Mel fires another shot at worm 2 and comms Sarge, "Hey, Sarge...I have a crazy idea. These suits are sealed against a vacuum, right? How long will their life support hold out, and how long will it take to get to the nearest place we can offload these refugees?"


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 1, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill sprays the worms in front of him with bullets (autofire). If hasn't enough bullets left in his hawkeye he will load a new magazin and autofire at Worm #9 and #10.


----------



## Venom (Nov 2, 2006)

Carl responds to Mel “I don’t like where these questions are going  . Doesn’t this ship have escape pods or something we can put some of these people in?”

While doing so Carl will take another burst at the closest bug to him.


----------



## Venom (Nov 3, 2006)

With all the action going on around us time seems to have slowed down    (Matrix style).

Come on Sarge, snap out of the shell shock (I can’t wait to see if Bishop gets eaten by the worms again    ).


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 3, 2006)

Four words on the comm catches Bishop's attention ... "crazy", "suits", "sealed" and "vacuum". He gets on the comm to Mel while taking a quick glance at the spot where the worm chewed through his suit: "Uh ... Mel ... you have no idea just HOW crazy that sounds ..."

Bishop decides to follow Cyrill's lead and autofires at the worms infront of him (#9 &#10) - "Lets see them dodge a hail of bullets from BOTH sides!" Bishop says as he smiles at Cyrill.

If the worms try to make Bishop their bitch again (i.e. grapple him) to drag him off and have their way with him he'll try and BREAK THE GRAPPLE and not scream like a little girl.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 3, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 27.*

FT 1:  Bishop happy to be holding the SAW again pulls the trigger to open up on the worms slithering around at his feet, (Modified ranged attack roll of 1  :\ (Oops) + 10 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 12, automatic miss), click… click… click… is all that Bishop hears.  Bishop needs to reload.  Carl aims at worm #11 slithering at his feet and opens up, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 10 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) – 4 (Longarm) – 4 (Burst) = 14, a miss), and misses the worm and sprays the ground with bullets instead.

FT 2:  Cyrill flickers the fire mode selector on his hawkeye and presses the trigger.  The rifle barks out 10 rounds in the blink of an eye spraying the area just in front of him with slugs, (Modified ranged attack roll of 15 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 25 vs Defense 10, a hit.  Worm #10 REF save roll of 24 vs DC 15, success.  Worm #9 REF save roll of 25 vs DC 15, success), but the slicer worms amazingly dodge the bullets by ducking and weaving and take no damage!  Jacob turns and starts moving towards the airlock chamber, as he squeezes past Mel though slicer worm #2 sees an opening and snaps at his feet, (Worm #2 gets AOO, Modified melee touch attack roll of 11 vs Defense 18, a miss), but mis-judges the distance badly and bites fresh air.  Jacob moves 60’ towards the airlock chamber.

FT 3:  Dave says, “We have 6 life boats, capable of holding 5 people each… but access to them is on the lower deck.  Besides I don’t know how they will jettison through the stuff enveloping the ship.”  Mel fires a shot at Worm #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 10 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) – 4 (Longarm) = 20, a hit doing 10hp damage!), hitting the worm in the back and ripping a huge chunk of it’s body apart.  Worm #2 is down and dying!

FT 4:  Jonass looks around and tries to control the civilians as they begin to panic.  Zane moves up behind the civilians and tries to help control the mass as he sees that Sarge has a plan…

Sarge:  Sarge looks at Dave and just shakes his head to intimidate the security officer.  Sarge then speaks up, “OK, you, you and you move!”, showing a couple of civilians to get through the airlock.  “We have limited seats available people.  You, guy with gun… how many life boats are on board?”, asks Sarge looking at Dave.  Sarge remains standing close to the airlock to ensure that there is an orderly progression onto the Black Knight.

Worm #2:  The slicer worm turns his attention to Carl now that his previous target has left, (Modified melee touch attack roll of 16 vs Defense 17, a miss),  and bites but the creatures teeth just graze the armoured foot of Carl.

Worm #9:  The slicer worm looks even more menacing when facing Bishop with an empty SAW and lunges towards his chest, (Modified melee touch attack roll of 16 vs Defense 16, a hit.  Worm’s grapple check roll of 22 vs Bishop’s grapple check roll of 24, fail), biting into the metal suit but before it could get a hold Bishop pulled the foul creature free and flung it to the floor once again!

Worm #10:  The slicer worm bites hard into the barricade erected by the squad and sends wood chips and pieces of plastic flying as it tries to get to the juicy center… Cyrill.

Worm #11:  The slicer worm enraged by the blow it received on the head from Bishop lunges out, (Modified melee touch attack of 14 vs Defense 16, a miss), and tries to bite his hands but misses.

Squad actions please.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 3, 2006)

Bishop can't believe it when he hears the clicking sound. He probably didn't load the full 100 bullets in the magazine ... that HAS to be it ... with all the time spent wrestling worms he can't imagine that he'd fired 100 rounds already.

He takes a swing at the worm (#9) with the SAW before reloading it. In the back of his mind he wonders whether he should have left the reload and just continued to use the SAW as a basball bat.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 3, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Adroit BASTARDS!!! Looks like spraying them with bullets and throwing nades doesn't realy help here."

Cyrill reloads his rifle, takes a step to the left and fires a single shot at worm # 9.


----------



## Venom (Nov 6, 2006)

Carl will attempt to double tap the worm closest to him with his Morita, all the while swearing under his breath because these little creatures are making life so hard for him.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 6, 2006)

Jacob will continue to move to sarge's loaction, shouldering anybody he needs to outa the way.

[sblock=ooc]i should have a movment of 40' while in armor.  also defensivly withdrawing shouldn't provide an AoO, unless its different than 3.5[/sblock]


----------



## mariusm (Nov 6, 2006)

*My take on it...*

[sblock=ooc]







			
				JonnyFive said:
			
		

> Jacob will continue to move to sarge's loaction, shouldering anybody he needs to outa the way.
> 
> i should have a movment of 40' while in armor.  also defensivly withdrawing shouldn't provide an AoO, unless its different than 3.5




Quite right... however your first square would not provoke the attack but moving through the second square would (One where Mel was standing)...  Quote..."Withdrawing from melee combat is a full-round action. When a character withdraws, he or she can move up to twice his or her speed. (The character doesn’t also get a 5-foot step.) The square the character starts from is not considered threatened for purposes of withdrawing, and therefore enemies do not get attacks of opportunity against the character when he or she move from that square.
If while withdrawing, the character moves through another threatened square (other than the one started in) without stopping, enemies get attacks of opportunity as normal."

About the other point... your movement is 30' + 5' (Mobile Infantry - On the bounce) = 35' but when considering the power armour speed is limited to 30' as per the amour description for M-1A4 armour. 

Let me know if I made a mistake so that I can do it right...

[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2006)

Mel fires a burst at Worm 11, trying to clear their way to the door.

"Guys! We have to get moving! Don't get pinned down in there!"

(5 round burst at W11)


----------



## mariusm (Nov 7, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 28.*

FT 1:  Bishop swings the heavy SAW at worm #9, (Modified melee attack roll of 13 + 10 (AB) = 23, a hit doing 7hp damage!), knocking the worm in the side of the head.  As Bishop brings the SAW back to his side he slips a large box magazine into place.  However as his attention is distracted by concentrating on the weapon worms #9 and #11 seize the opportunity to attack. (Both get AOO for Bishop reloading his weapon.  Worm #9 modified melee touch attack roll of 14, a miss and worm #11 modified melee touch attack roll of 23, a hit.  Worms grapple check roll of 17 vs Bishops grapple check roll of 7, success).  The first slicer worm bites miss but the second slicer worm latches onto Bishops right hand as he slipped the mag in.  Bishop is grappled.  Carl aims at worm #10 that is busy munching through the barricade, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 10 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 2 (Double Tap) = 21, a hit doing 9hp damage!), and pulls the trigger to his Morita twice in quick succession and puts two holes through the slicer worm.

FT 2:  Cyrill takes a step to the left while slipping in another mag and fires at worm #9, (Modified ranged attack roll of 4 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 14, a miss), clipping the barricade in front of him though and send the slug off target.  Jacob pushes and shoves civilians out of the way to gain a position to Sarges right.  Sarge gives Jacob a quick nod to acknowledge his arrival.

FT 3:  Dave moves to cover the corridor outside the airlock chamber now that he sees that Sarge it taking control.  He can see that the sarge is an old hand at dealing with stressful situations.  Mel takes aim at worm #11 but as she is about to squeeze the trigger the worm latches onto Bishops hand and not wanting to risk hitting Bishop she changes target to worm #9, (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 10 (AB) + 1 (PB) – 0 (Precise Shot) – 4 (Burst) – 2 (Cover, Bishop is in the way) = 23, a hit doing 17hp damage!), and squeezes the trigger.  The 5 rounds burst out of the Morita punching the rifle hard into her shoulder from the recoil as they exit and fly true hitting the worm dead centre, leaving only a greenish mist of goo where once the worm was.  Worm #9 is most definitely dead.

FT 4:  Jonass starts to get a bit uppity with Sarge about the slow progress of the transfer of civilians but backs off when Jacob arrives to backup the sarge.  Zane moves with Dave to offer his superior officer cover by the corridor.

Sarge:  Sarge continues to let civilians go through the door counting as they go.  He knows that he is going to have to stop the boarding once the body count reaches maximum or the Black Knight’s safety gets compromised.  Eventually Sarge says, “Ok, it looks like only a couple more of you can go on the Black Knight, the rest will have to come with us.”  On a the secure channel and not via external mic Sarge informs the squad that there may be a need to go down to the lower deck again and should not alarm the civilians just yet.

Worm #2:  Is dying.

Worm #9: Is dead.

Worm #10:  The slicer worm continues to rip into the barricade which starts to show signs of cracking up as the worm gnaws with unearthly ferocity into the obstruction.

Worm #11:  The slicer worm once again lunges at Bishop, (Modified melee touch attack of 26 vs Defense 16, a hit.  Worms grapple check roll of 11 vs Bishops grapple check roll of 23, fail), biting him on the right forearm but Bishop gives his arm a good shake and the foul worm looses its grip and falls at his feet!

Cyrill hears (Perception check roll of 23 vs DC 18) something large moving in the stairwell to the West, it seemed to be moving slowly, perhaps trying to be stealthy.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Venom (Nov 7, 2006)

Carl shouts to the rest of the group “Guys Mel is right, we can’t get bogged down in this area, we have to get into the passage way where we can easily defend ourselves with the flamers.” 

With that Carl exits the room and moves into the passage way shouting “Bishop, Kowaltzki come on, lets move” If Bishop is unable to move because he is grappled by one or more worms Carl will drag him out.  (Carl’s final destination is 10 feet north of Mel’s current position)


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 7, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Ok, let's move it! By the way: there is something bigger comin' up the stairs."

Cyrill double moves a far as possible into the corridor.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 8, 2006)

As he sees the squad retreating, Bishop cannot help but think that he's gonna be the sacrificial lamb ... either that or he's fighting with the Italian troopers!

If the worm pins Bishop he will try and escape from pin otherwise he will draw his Peacemaker and take a shot at the worm.

Bishop can't help but wonder how far back he'll make it it he fires the power suit's jump jets ???


----------



## Venom (Nov 8, 2006)

Don’t worry Bishop, I said in my post I would drag you out if you fail your grapple with the worms.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 9, 2006)

"I'm here sarge, orders?" Jacob will ask over the MI secure channel then wait for any orders the sarge may issues (ready to do what sarge says)

[sblock=ooc]
ok, i had my sheet a bit jacked up. the on the bounce should apply to all speeds, as if you go to equipment such as a marader suit, you gain even more speed.  also the speed restriction, it is as if you were a normal human, even in DnD when dealing with padded armor, that doesn't slow you, you have a speed of 30 aka normal movment for a standard human.    also by the mockup sheet at the back of the book, the trooper wearing the m-1a4 armor has 35' movment.  [/sblock]


----------



## mariusm (Nov 9, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 29.*

Initiative
Cyrill
Worm #10
Worm #11
Jacob
Jonass
Sarge
Mantis Hunter Bug #2
Bishop
Dave
Zane
Mel
Carl


FT 1:  While wrestling with the slicer worms on the ground Bishop notices (Spot check of 18 vs Hide check of 15) something strange in the stairwell.  The light seems to bend and warp like a water ripple and then he sees the all too familiar shape of a hunter bug!  The bug is clinging to the West wall as it slowly ascends the stairwell.  Trying to concentrate on the problem on hand though, he draws his peacemaker and places the barrel against the worm #11s temple and pulls the trigger, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 29, a hit doing 11hp damage!).  The worm had only milliseconds to think about the consequences before its brain was punctured by the slug killing the worm.  Worm #11 is dead.  Carl sees that Bishop is still wrestling with the slicer worms and decides to try and help him out… with out much ceremony Carl grabs Bishop under one arm and drags him, with worm in tow, into the corridor.

FT 2:  Cyrill moves quickly 60’ into the corridor.  Jacob provides Sarge with backup helping to get what civilians are still allowed onto the Black Knight.

FT 3:  Dave tells Sarge, “Sir, I think your troops had rigged up some explosive device in a room just south of here.  Maybe we could blow a hole in the floor or something… to drop through, you know.”  Mel moves 10’ north and aims into the corridor to the south to make sure there are no more worms coming from that direction.

FT 4:  Joanss yells, “COME ON, COME ON!”, when he sees Cyrill enter the corridor and running towards the airlock.  Zane continues to aim down the corridor trying to see if the rest of the troopers are behind Cyrill or not.

Sarge:  Sarge asks into the intercom, “We going to have to hold up here at the airlock until we can make a plan about those life boats.  Anyone one got any ideas of how we should get to them?”.

Worm #10:  The slicer worm slithers over and joins its companion grappling Bishop, (Modified grapple check of 16 vs Bishops grapple check of 8, success), Bishop tries to kick the worm as it bites at his leg but the slicer worm latches onto his left thigh.

Worm #11:  The slicer worm hanging on Bishops right hand begins to gnaw into the power suit, Bishop can feel the metal buckling and pressing into his hand as the creature slices into the suit.

Mantis Hunter Bug #2:  The hunter bug surveys the room beyond as it ascends the stairwell.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 9, 2006)

"If you need a hole in the floor, i can make one, but at this time its probably just gonna help the bugs.  after the ship is loaded i can knock out a section of the decking with a demo charge, just need my kit from the ship. Or i can try the nade lancher, thou that would probably be a bad idea." Jacob will radio over to sarge as he helps with the croud control


----------



## Venom (Nov 9, 2006)

As Carl is busy dragging Bishop out of the room his eye catches sight of the shimmer effect created by the hunter bugs cloak, the shape is instantly recognisable. 

Dropping Bishop just outside the room he shouts to the troupers behind him “Close the door to the room ….. Close the %$@# door it will buy us time and give us cover so Jacob can set off his trap.”  (If no one is close enough Carl will hit the door switch himself)

Carl then radios Jacob (broadcast to whole squad) saying “Jacob I didn’t think we would need it, but it looks like your trap is going to come in very handy. There is a big hunter bug coming up the stairs that we need to send to bug heaven. Only problem is I had to close the door to shield us from the blast. Does your trap have a proximity switch so we can achieve maximum effect?“

Looking down Carl sees that there is still one slicer worm attacking Bishop and takes a swipe at it with the butt of his Morita.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 9, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Via Comm: "Sarge, do have a clue where those life boats are located? That info would realy help making a plan..."

To G1&G2: "What about you? Where're those life boats?"

Cyrill moves till he stands in front of G1, turns around and readies himself to shoot any bug coming out of ventilation shafts or other openings.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 9, 2006)

"See the switch at eye height outside the door? that'll trigger it." Jacob will Radio back


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 10, 2006)

Bishop will fire another round with the Peacemaker at the worm eating away at his suit. If it gets killed he will get up from prone ... again  

Over the comm to sarge: "Do we have any spare powersuits/spare parts on the Black Knight? Wouldn't mind changing into a new one when we have a quiet moment!"


----------



## mariusm (Nov 10, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 30.*

OCC:  As the fire teams are almost dissolved into one fighting unit again the summary will be in order of initiative now.

Initiative
Cyrill
Worm #10
Jacob
Jonass
Sarge
Mantis Hunter Bug #2
Bishop
Dave
Zane
Mel
Carl

Cyrill speaks to the Sarge who informs him that access to the life boats is on the lower deck about 100’ south of their current location.
Worm #10 gnaws hard into Bishops left thigh and bites through the power suit… Bishop is feeling very vulnerable with nothing between the worm’s razor sharp teeth and his leg. 
Jacob radios over to Carl where the location for the booby trap switch is.
Jonass remains on guard ready to shoot any targets.
Sarge lets through the last remaining civilians when he hears over the intercom, “Sarge there is no more space… where are you guys?”, inquires Kate but Sarge replies, “Not to worry… we are going to ride the life boats out of here!  Do a scan for the nearest planet so long for us.”
The hunter bug moves stealthy into the barricaded room, unaware of the booby traps placed there.  It moves closer and begins climbing up the south wall.
Bishop rolls over onto his right side to try and lift the worm attached to his left thigh higher, for a better shot, and pulls the trigger to his peacemaker, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 9 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 22, a hit doing 5hp damage), and blows the worms head open!  Worm #10 falls limp to the ground and is dying.  Bishop is no longer grappled.
Dave continues to remain ready for any targets.
Zane stands by waiting for further orders.
Mel moves a little north.
Carl sees the hunter bug moving around in the room beyond and slams the switch to close the door, the door hisses closed before the hunter bug has time to react. 

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 10, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill moves next to Sarge.

"The life boats are down there ... are you kiddin'? I guess that the lower deck is swarmed with worms and hunter bugs. This worms are relay hard to kill, ask Bishop, he developed a very close relationship with this lovely things."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 10, 2006)

(OOC - sorry for the delay there...things got a little hairy)

Mel comms, "They're tough, but if we advance in formation, with at least two shooters on any one target, they should go down easy enough. Use flamers to seal off any side passages we go past and cover our flank...they don't enter fire. We can use IR to spot the hunters."

She pauses, "It's that or ride on the outside of the ship...which I still think might work if we don't have to do it for too long."


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 10, 2006)

"Umm mel, remember what happened to the IR display last time i used the flamer infrount of ya?  but reguardless, you want holes in the floor sarge?" Jacob will ask


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 13, 2006)

Bishop kicks the remainder of the worm away as he gets up, holsters the Peacemaker and takes hold of the SAW ... again ... checking the magazine to make sure its full this time   

Satisfied that the mag is full he takes aim at the closed door ready to let rip at whatever comes through it!   

"Carl, you gonna blow that room?"


----------



## Venom (Nov 13, 2006)

Carl pulls the switch that sets of Jacob’s trap. As the ship shakes a little from side to side as the grenades go off Carl turns to the rest of the crew saying “I don’t care how the hell I get off this ship as long as we make it quick. This place has got far to many surprises for my liking.”


----------



## mariusm (Nov 13, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 31.*

Kate radios to Sarge, “Sir we have to disengage NOW!  The Black Knight is getting dangerously close to be trapped.  I have done a scan and there is a planet within 2000 miles of us, not sure if it is hospitable but primary scans indicated a breathable atmosphere.  I will try and upload the coordinates to the Songbird’s bridge.  Damn it!  Sir the connection is not allowed, you need to allow remote access from the bridge.”  Kate then disengages the Black Knight from the airlock and moves to a safe distance.

While Cyrill is talking to Sarge, Dave butts in and yells over, “That is why we did not leave earlier… we could not get to the life boats with all the civilians.  It would have been a blood bath, but now that you guys are here and considering our options are all exhausted we are gonna just have to make it!”.
Jacob is waiting for further orders.
Jonass remains on guard ready to shoot any targets.
Sarge says, “OK guys, let’s get a move on.  Let us converge on the stairwell and see if we can fight our way through to those lifeboats.  I need two volunteers for the bridge run, Dave send one of your guys since they will know the security system.  We move as soon as Kate has downloaded the coordinates because I don’t want us flying blind out there.”  Sarge then moves 30’ towards the exit from the airlock chamber.
The mantis hunter bug #2 can be heard moving around in the barricaded booby trap room.
Bishop gets back onto his feet and is ready with his SAW.
Zane stands guard and looks over at Dave and says, “I will go.”, but says it again with a bit more confidence this time, “Dave I will go.”, and takes a look at Sarge looking for a confirmation.
Mel is discussing tactics with the squad.
Carl reaches out and presses the trigger to Jacobs booby trap… 1 sec… 2 sec… and then there is an almighty explosion from within the room just beyond.  Carl thinks to himself that there was a bit of a delay… “I wonder if Jacob wired those grenades up correctly the first time or did he have to try again?”  Carl and Bishop can hear the sounds of stuff falling in the barricade room.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 13, 2006)

"I'll volinteer for a go at the bridge, at least i can make my own doors if need be" Jacob comments.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 13, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill stays at Sarge's six.

"Just a thought, Sarge: can't we just blow our way through the floor to the life boats??? Shouldn't be to hard to localize the right position..."


----------



## Venom (Nov 14, 2006)

Carl responds to Cyrill’s suggestion, “Sounds like a plan to me, it could save us a lot of blood sweat and tears if we could find the right location on the upper deck and then make a hole down to the lower one without damaging the lifeboat”

Carl continues “Perhaps Jacob should get busy setting the charges so long while Bishop and I accompany Zane to the bridge. Nothing personal Jacob, but I think your skills could be better used here”

“I hope Kate left Bishop a spare suit, his current one is starting to look like a piece of Swiss cheese, and what happened to those Javelin rockets I left in the air lock when we boarded (see post #366 page 10) they could also come in handy.”


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 14, 2006)

"Damnit Carl, stop checking out my ass," Bishop says as he does a quick inspection of the damage to his powersuit.

"Have to agree with you though, think you and I should head up to the bridge and let Jacob open a shortcut to the lifeboats"

He then takes aim at the door again with the SAW ready to turn a bug into swiss cheese!


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2006)

"The upper deck is clear according to intel," Mel says. "Bishop I think you and that cannon of yours should be down where the bugs are. I have some computer and tech training. I can head up to the bridge. Just don't fracking leave without us, alright?"


----------



## mariusm (Nov 15, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 32.*

Sarge replies to Cyrill, “I think we should do that.  Blowing a hole should allow us to drop down directly where we need to be.  Dave lead the way to where you estimate we will be directly above the life boats.  Mel, you and Zane make for the bridge while the rest of the squad forms up where Dave indicates.  LETS MOVE!”.  

… time passes without much happening other than the occasional menacing sound of arachnids in the lower deck…

The squad has formed up further “south” in the transport while Mel and Zane have moved to the bridge.

Mel and Zane will take another 4 rounds before they have returned to the squad.  Bishop, Cyrill and Carl are stationed in the hallway providing cover when they hear banging sounds coming from the room at the south end of the hallway. (The room where Mel and Dave originally found the slicer worm)

Squad actions please.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 15, 2006)

While fiddling with the SAW Bishop takes a look at the damage to his powersuit then glances over at the southern door where all the noise is coming from ... "Keep it down!" he yells at whatever is behind the door and fires a burst into the door.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 15, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill gets ready to open fire on bugs/worms if they show up and he gets a clear line of fire.


----------



## Venom (Nov 16, 2006)

Carl puts away his Morita and takes out his trusty tinderbox. While doing an ammo check he wonders to himself what happened to the hunter bug that got caught in Jacob’s trap and hopes it is dead, but he has no intention of opening the door again to find out.

With his tinderbox ready Carl moves into a position so that he can use the flamer to protect the squad from whatever is in the southern room without frying them. He also switches his visor to IR mode just in case, making a mental note to switch it off before firing the flamer.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 16, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 32.*

Sarge asks Jacob, “So what do you think?  Can you blow a hole for us to drop through?”, pointing to the floor in the centre of the room.

Mel and Zane are hot footing it back to the rest of the squad as fast as they can.

Bishop lets a burst of bullets slam into the door at the southern end of the hallway punching neat little holes in the door.  The hail of bullets is followed by a deep roar of pain!  The sound is similar to what the troopers have heard before… the screech of the slicer worms… but this time it is a much deeper sound than the high pitch of the slicer worms…  Seconds later there is once again a loud crash as the door is pounded again.  This time the trio guarding outside can see teeth marks in the door… and they are not the 6 inch diameter as previously seen but rather almost the full length of the door!  The door is buckling on its hinges from the force of blow.

Squad actions please.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 16, 2006)

When Bishop sees the teath marks form on the door his eyes almost pop out of their sockets.

"Um ... Jacob ... how we doing with that shortcut?"  Bishop says over the comm.

He lowers the SAW as he finds a grenade on his belt with the other. Setting it to proximity mode he rolls it down the corridor toward the door hoping is will stop neatly in the corner.

"I somehow don't think the few holes in my suti are gonna make a difference when that door comes down," Bishop mutters to Cyrill


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 16, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

To Bishop: "You're damn right, we have to get out of here, FAST! And don't fire into that door again, it keeps the thing away from us..."

Via Comm to the squad: "This is Cyrill, looks like the mother of all worms is chewing through the door so you better hurry. The smaller ones were unpleasant enough and I don't want to meet their angry mother."

Cyrill stays ready to open fire [He is out of nades, right?].


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 16, 2006)

"Ehh dont think that it'll be a problem, but no promises of a staircase.  let me set the charges and lets give em some room, just incase." Jacob will respond after surveying the area.  removing his demo kit, he'll do his best to shape some charges to blow a hole to the lower level without breaching the outter hull.


----------



## Venom (Nov 17, 2006)

Carl remains ready with his flamer, as soon as the bug breaks through the door he will flame the passage in front of the squad to try and protect them and give them time to attack the creature.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2006)

"Hey, if that worm's as big as you say, what if we kill it and use the hole it made?" Mel comms as she pelts back alongside Dave. "We're gonna be pressed for time before the lifeboats can't eject." As she continues, she reloads her Morita with a fresh clip.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 20, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 33.*

The insistent banging against the weakening door makes the trio standing point more and more nervous.  They don’t think the door is going to last much more than a couple of seconds at best.

Sarge and the rest of the squad standing by Jacob pull back into the room next door to give Jacob room to place the explosives.

Jacob retrieves his demo kit and goes about placing a nice ring of explosives to cut through the floor.  He has to work fast as he knows that there is no time to waste, (Demolitions skill check roll of 18 + 5 = 23 vs DC 15 (Place Explosive Device) (Explosive will do double damage!), demolitions skill check roll of 14 + 5 = 19 vs DC 10 (Set detonator)).  Jacob slaps the plastique down and shoves a detonator, rather unceremoniously in, and pulls back to the room with the others so that he can detonate the ring of explosives.

Mel and Zane are still 2 rounds out…

Bishop lobs a grenade which bounces once before landing nicely infront of the door.

Squad actions please.


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 20, 2006)

Over the comm: "How's that shortcut coming, Jacob?"

Bishop then decides to try his own version of setting a "trap" as he lobs a second grenande (set to proximity!) toward the door.


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 20, 2006)

jacob moves to where the rest of the squad is. "ahhh... Fire in the hole!" Jacob radios back cheerfully as he hits the detonate switch.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 20, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

With a grim experession on his face Cyrill keeps on aiming at the door ready to open fire.

Comm: "Mel, you better hurry!"

"Bishop, could you drop so I'll have a clear shot once this worm is through the door?"


----------



## Venom (Nov 21, 2006)

Carl remains ready with his flamer, as soon as the bug breaks through the door he will flame the passage in front of the squad to try and protect them and give them time to attack the creature.

While waiting Carl taps Cyrill and Bishop on the shoulder and asks them “Do you guys intent to fire and then retreat behind me so I can use my flamer, or should I move up in front of you?”


----------



## mariusm (Nov 21, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 34.*

As Jacob presses the detonator he is rewarded with a shock wave pulse as the explosives detonate in the room next door.  From the vantage point in the room he can see that there is a neat hole cut into the floor where the ring of explosives was laid earlier.  As soon as the debris starts to settle Sarge is up on his feet and moves to the edge of the hole and points his Morita down… at the moment there appears to be no targets in the room below.  

As the trio guarding the passageway watch the door to the south they watch in horror as the door gives way as the gnawing of the worm on the other side continues unabated.  As the door crashes down two slicer worms rear up, ready to slither forward, with an absolute monster of a slicer worm just behind them!  The first encounter with the slicer worms seems to have been with a smaller, possibly juvenile, version.  The huge hulk of a creature now presenting itself to the squad is a fully grown mature version.

Upon seeing the targets Cyrill (Who was ready) opens fire, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 9 (AB) = 19, a hit doing 3hp damage), but the bullet just seems to disappear into the huge body of the mature slicer worm.

Carl’s grip tightens around the tinderbox trigger, ready to fire.

Bishops second grenade slides to a stop just in front of the buckled door lying on the ground.

Mel and Zane come sprinting towards the rest of the squad.  As they pass by the chamber where Jacob had rigged up the booby trap they are pleased to see though the damaged entrance door that there are remains of what must have been as least three hunter bugs.  Zane thinks to himself that it was a very good idea to set up a trap!

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 21, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill fires one shot at worm #12 and moves to the south side of the hole to cover Sarge.

"Guys let's move! Carl, lay down some fire in the corridor and get out of here!"


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 22, 2006)

*When the going gets tough the tough haul ass!*

Bishop will fire a burst at the closest slicer worm, then he will turn and haul ass to the room where Jacob created the "emergency exit".

"No way I'm getting into a boxing match with that thing," Bishop says as he passes Cyrill.


----------



## Venom (Nov 22, 2006)

Carl shouts to Bishop and Cyrill “Get out of the way……Get out of the way. I can’t use the flamer if you guys are standing it front of me". 

If necessary (if Bishop and Cyrill still don’t move out the way  ) he will move to stand just South of Bishop and open up with the flamer. A big smile comes to Carl's face as he sees the passage light up with flames  .


Update:
(Sorry Bishop you seem to have posted while I was busy typing up my reply  )
(Cyrill do you actualy mean to move when you say "lets move". If so then my Apologies. I just don’t want to get any closer to that thing than I need to.  )


----------



## mariusm (Nov 23, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 35.*

Initiative:
Cyrill
Carl
Slicer Worm #12
Bishop
Slicer Worm #13
Sarge
Jacob
Jonass
Mel
Slicer Worm #14
Zane
Dave

Cyrill fires a round at worm #12, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 9 (AB) = 21, a hit doing 4hp damage), catching the worm side.  Cyrill then moves 30’ towards the exit hole Jacob created.
Carl moves 15’ south to just past Bishop and lights up the corridor with flammable liquid.  As the liquid falls to the ground Carl estimates it will burn for another 1 round.
Slicer worm #12 enraged storms forward towards the squad, as it slithers out the doorway it is greeted by the quick explosive succession of two proximity grenades going off!  (Doing a possible 33hp damage!  Slicer worm #12’s REF save roll of 25 vs DC 18, success and takes 16hp damage.  Slicer worm #13’s REF save roll of 12 vs DC 18, fail and takes 33hp damage.  Slicer worm #14’s REF save roll of 15 vs DC 18, fail and takes 33hp damage.)  Bishop is pleased to see that both little slicer worms flop to the ground after the explosive flash but the mature worm seems to be only somewhat scorched!   Slicer worm #12 is dying.
Bishop tries to aim past Carl as he unleashes a burst at the mature slicer worm, (Modified ranged attack roll 20 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Cover from Carl) – 4 (Burst) – 0 (Range) = 22, a hit (Confirmed critical modified roll of 13, confirmed) doing an amazing 49hp damage!   Horray for bug guns!), catching the large worm still flat footed before it could act and the slugs tear into the creatures head ripping huge holes in its mouth and blinding it in one eye!  Bishop then retreats to the escape room.
Slicer worm #13 is dead.
Sarge yells into his mic, “I want you grunts right behind me!  Lets get to those life boats”, as he slings his rifle over his back, grabs hold of the scorched floor and drops himself down to the level below.  As soon as he lands Sarge makes sure the door to the north is locked.
Jacob drops through the hole and moves over to the security access door to the life boats.
Jonass drops through the hole and moves next to Jacob and says, “Just type in 3324 to open the door.”.
Mel runs into the room and stops right next to the escape hole.
Slicer worm #14 enraged by the severe wounds it is suffering races forward towards Carl, who is now standing on his own.  Its movement is however hampered as it squeezes itself into the narrow corridor and is only able to progress 40’ towards Carl.
Zane hot on Mel’s heels runs into the escape room and gets ready to drop down.
Dave pokes his head out into the corridor and yells at Carl, “What is keeping you… let’s move”, and keeps his pistol ready to provide covering fire.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Venom (Nov 23, 2006)

Carl looks at the tinderbox and shouts to himself “Why the %@#$ wont this piece of @#$% work properly". 

He gives it a good shake and whacks it against the wall a few times as this seemed to solve the problem the last time. He then takes aim down the passage again and fires another burst with the flamer hoping that the fire will buy them some time.

Then turning around he hauls ass towards the escape hole as quickly as he can


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 24, 2006)

Mel lowers Zane down the hole, then jumps down herself and heads over to check the lifeboat systems and see if she can make sure the boats are still able to launch.

(hoping there'll be some kind of readout if the gunk is covering the ejection port)


----------



## mariusm (Nov 24, 2006)

As Zane drop down to the lower deck he is concerned to see Jonass and Jacob still busy at the door... "The access door controls are fried... must be the same damage that caused the lights to be flickering in the corridors.", remarks Jonass.


----------



## Cromm10k (Nov 24, 2006)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzky*

"Go Go Go! I'll wait for Carl!"

Cyrill drops to his knee and waits for Call to make it to the hole. He covers the north entrance to the room, ready to open fire...

[OOC: I will move to a new place next monday and start at a new job at the end of that week. So my postin may become a bit unregular. I don't know when I will have internet access at my new place. I will try to close the gap with internet cafes and bothering my friends. If everybody has posted and there is no action posted by me, please mariusm just let Cyrill act like he usualy does: droping to his knee and dealing insignificant damage!  THX!]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2006)

"There's gotta be some kind of manual override," Melara says, coming up beside Jonas. "Hand-operated release winch or something." As she speaks, she looks for a panel that might conceal such a device.


----------



## mariusm (Nov 28, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 36.*

Cyrill drops to one knee as he nears the escape hole cut in the floor and turns to face the door to provide cover for Carl.
Carl shakes the tinderbox one last time before spraying the passage with flammable liquid adding to the already burning fuel that is there.  He is pleased to see the flames flare up high (Will burn for another 3 rounds) and fill the corridor with flames but is dismayed when he sees numerous juvenile slicer worms pouring into the corridor beyond.  He then turns and moves as fast as he can towards the exit but is stopped before he can get into the room by the other troopers waiting to descend.
Slicer worm #12 is dying.
Bishop steps forward and quickly drops through the open hole to the level below and take up cover in the south west corner.
Sarge yells at the troopers still upstairs, “Get you’re a$$es down here! Pronto!”, and moves to the access door to the life boats.  Sarge gives the door an almighty boot with his powered boots, (Modified strength check of 17 + 4 (Str) = 21 vs DC 23, fail), but does nothing more but create noise.
Jonass responds to Mel, “There is a manual override, but it is slow… open that panel”, pointing to a panel close to the floor to the right of the door.
Jacob immediately bends down and pulls the panel open.  Inside is a collapsible telescopic winch which extends with a crank.  Jacob pulls it out and starts cranking the door up… but it is going slow…
Mel watches as the door slowly starts to slide upwards, currently there is enough room for an un-armoured person to possibly slide under.
The mature slicer worm seems unconcerned by the wall of flames as it slithers through the flaming liquid to get at the troopers, (Slicer worm #14 takes (REF save of 19 vs DC 18, half damage) 4hp damage).
Zane not wanting to be arachnid bait drops down the escape route created by Jacob and in one swift move slides under the slowly opening life boat access door.
Dave yells, “It’s almost on us!”, as he fires a round from his side arm, (Modified ranged attack roll of 2 + 1 (AB) + 1 (PB) = 4, a miss), but fearful of the huge creature fires wide.  Dave then moves into the chamber ready to drop through the hole.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  I am also going to be on vacation for two weeks starting next week… hopefully we can wrap up Mission 3 by the end of the week…


----------



## JonnyFive (Nov 28, 2006)

"Stupid winch.." Jacob will mutter as he continues to crank on the door winch


----------



## riaan_s (Nov 28, 2006)

Bishop will attempt to help Jacob with the winch.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2006)

(I thought I was already down the hole, but the map still shows me up top so...)

Mel scrambles down to the lower level and takes a position next to the slowly raising door. She raises her Morita to cover the hole, waiting for Momma Worm to poke its snout through.

"Come on, marines! We are -leaving-!"


----------



## Venom (Nov 29, 2006)

Carl will fire one more bust from the tinderbox towards the door, trying to buy more time. He then turns to the rest of the squad and shouts “Come on Marines lets move it, lets move it.”  

He will wait at the top of the hole until everyone has jumped down and then if there are no further threats, jump down himself


----------



## mariusm (Nov 29, 2006)

*Mission 3, Day 1, Encounter 1, Round 37.  End of mission.*

As the troopers battle to get the last obstacle from their escape path the mature slicer worm barrels down on them from above.  Bishop and Jacob with a bit of team effort manage to open the life boat door enough for the armour troopers to slide under and the squad wastes no time in doing so.  Once all the troopers had boarded the various life boats Sarge radioed Kate to blow a hole in the colonization ball as the life boats could not jettison otherwise.  Moments after Kate had unleashed the full compliment of missiles into the side of the colonization ball the four life boats jettisoned into space narrowly missing being snared by the rapidly self sealing ball.

Once planet side the chancellor no doubt made it quite clear that Sarge was going to be court marshalled and the troopers would be brought before a disciplinary hearing for not following a direct order to leave the stricken TFT Songbird.  However the media caught wind of the fact that a high ranking official was on the planet.  Thereafter the media report became the usual bureaucratic lies with the chancellor being hailed as a heroin for placing herself in danger to save mothers and fathers onboard a stricken vessel besieged by the arachnids.  Not only did she divert her craft to intercept the vessel in need but also single handily oversaw the successful evacuation of numerous survivors.  With the sudden surge in attention the chancellor’s own royal guard were called in to take over the security detail from the Omega squad and like usual there was not even a “thank you” from the brass as the Omega’s were shuttled off back to Fomalhaut.  At least they were going “home”.

The troopers all go enough xp to go up to level 6!

Squad will be on RnR for a little while.

OCC:  I will post Mission 4 towards the end of the year and we can pick it up from there…  thanks for the great year everyone…  happy holidays!


----------



## Venom (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Mariusm for all the effort you have put in. I will watch the forum for new posts.

To everyone else thank you also for a great game, I have really enjoyed playing with all of you and hope to continue doing so in the new year. 

Do you guys realize that this thread has been running since November last year! I haven’t seen many run that long.


----------



## JonnyFive (Dec 6, 2006)

[Sblock=ooc] Aye, personaly my longest running char, and one of the more fun games i'm in. mmmm explostions 

Mariusm, before i update my char sheet, i was planing on going into the murauder piolet class.  after reading up a bit more, i find that it would entail vehicle combat, and if you would preffer to avoid that i have no problems changing jacob's direction to avoid that.  just let me know and i'll figgure somethgin out.

now, time for some RP [/sblock]

Jacob searches a bit around the barracs after returning "home".  "hey guys, what are ya'll doing moaping around the barracks? we have 2 weeks of leave, and i got a few fiths of vodka around here somewhere. anybody interested?" Jacob will ask somewhat retoricaly as he cracks one of the bottles open and takes a large pull off it.


----------



## Cromm10k (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey guys,

I, m still alive ... but my real life is bit stressful. I will have internet at home next week (hopefully) and I'm more then ready to jump back into the game. Real enjoy it - a lot of fun and good action!!! Kudos to mariusm!!! Keep up the good work!

Happy holidays!

Cromm


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 14, 2006)

Augh! Sorry, Jonny! I totally missed your post.

Holidays are kicking mine arse for now, but I will post some RP as soon as I can. Hopefully this weekend...

Later all, and happy gaming!

...

Also happy holidays.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 3, 2007)

*New year... new bugs...*

Sarge swaggers into the barracks and yells, "GOOD MORNING OMEGA!", with a huge grin on his face.  This is something that the squad is not accustomed to since the Sarge is normally emotionless, however the break seems to have done him good.  “Well boys, and girl, we have some reports to file and paper work to be done… you know the drill we have until next week to get the reports in!”.

[Sblock]Please update characters to level 6...[/Sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2007)

Melara snickers quietly and says under her breath to whoever's beside her (I leave it to whoever posts next!), "Looks like someone got laid on leave."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jan 4, 2007)

[Sblock=Mariusm] 
Mariusm, before i update my char sheet, i was planing on going into the murauder piolet class.  after reading up a bit more, i find that it would entail vehicle combat, and if you would preffer to avoid that i have no problems changing jacob's direction to avoid that.  just let me know how you feel and i'll get him updated
[/sblock]

"heh, looks like it" Jacob wispers back.


----------



## Venom (Jan 5, 2007)

Carl shakes his head and laughs, saying under his breath “I’ve got to shake the hand of the lady that can put a smile like that on Sarge’s face.”  

“Pass me some of that vodka” Carl shouts to Jacob. “If Sarge is in a good mood then I got something to celebrate, hope it’s not that synthetic junk that gave me such a headache last time, and if it is I’ll try it anyway.”


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 5, 2007)

Bishop leans over to Carl, "Looks like Sarge has 'done' more than just paperwork..."

"Think I need to add a requisition for a new powersuit to the paperwork," Bishop says as he looks at the torn-up suit in front of him.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jan 5, 2007)

"here ya go carl. and no its not that synthetic stuff again." Jacob remarks as he tosses the bottle to carl.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 8, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Carl, don't jump into the fire if you can't stand the synthetic heat of this awesome stuff!!!"
Cyrill pulls a bottle of the finest of all synthetic whiskeys out of his pocket and takes a big gulp.
"Ahhh, like the vodka of yours will do any better than this."

[I have no clue when - if ever - I will have internet at home. The ISP realy screwed up and I can't spend to much time on enworld at work  ]


----------



## mariusm (Jan 8, 2007)

"You bunch of apes better not mix up the reports... with all that booze exchanging hands!  Aah, what the hell, give me the bottle Carl.", says Sarge as he asks for the vodka.

"On a more serious note, however... don't get too slammed since there have been reports of increased arachnid activity on the surface here on Formalhaut.  We are to join up with BETA company in the morning and perform a sweeper mission to ensure the area around the launch station remains secure.  We are going to be the eyes and ears for the grunts, acting as an advance recon team", informs Sarge.

[sblock]
OCC:  No problem Jonnyfive with the direction your character is going... it may even prove useful soon!
[/sblock]


----------



## JonnyFive (Jan 8, 2007)

"Recon eh? well at least they will not slam us in the brige for saving a bunch of people.  Got any idea on the extra equipment they are gonna issue us sarge? i'd like to get a look at it if i can." Jacob ask while handing sarge his own bottle to carl can enjoy his.


[sblock] char updated.... i'll get the m-8 and m-9 basic stats and weaponry up there, along with all the crap my abilitys do..... i have a launry list of em [/sblock]


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 8, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Yes, recon, now you're talking, Sarge! At last I can shine ... not your same old storm guns blazing in cramped and closed spaces routine like the last missions. You make Cyrill a very happy man, Sir!!! CHEERS!!!"

With one more gulp from his bottle Cyrill runs of to gather any camouflage equipment he can find on the base.

Edit: the lvl 6 Cyrill is up at the RG.


----------



## Venom (Jan 9, 2007)

Carl does not look as impresses as Cyrill. In a mock-disappointed voice he says   “I hope we are not going to start the mission today. I was planning a day of pampering, maybe a manicure and a massage in the morning, followed by a light lunch and shopping in the afternoon. “  

Then laughing loudly and jumping to his feet with his hands in the air (one hand still holding the now half empty bottle of vodka) he shouts “Lets kill some bugs “.  

(I think Carl has had enough vodka.)


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 9, 2007)

"A bit of open space would be damn welcome! This baby does not function well in confined spaces," Bishop says as he continues to clean the SAW.

"Hey Sarge, you gonna issue us with some cool sunglases for that desert? Should also help if Carl decides to use that flamer again!"


----------



## mariusm (Jan 10, 2007)

"OK Apes!  We have been allocated two M-8 Marauders and two dune buggy's for the recon mission... first come, first served on the choice of vehicles....  We have also been given access to grenades, javelins and the usual small arms equipement we usually lugg along.", yells Sarge.

"The dune buggy has space for four occupants, 1 Driver, 1 Navigator, 1 Gunner on the twin 50 and 1 passenger.", adds Sarge.

"Just a bit of feedback I got from the medics about Rudy, it turns out that what Rudy was injected with provided the medics with a bit of research material and they have been able to perfect a useful cocktail of chemicals for the mobile infantry.  Due to the difficulty in re-producing some of the more exotic compounds that were found within Rudy's blood the medics have only been able to put together 10 doses of the cocktail.  The cocktail has rapid healing properties and with heal anyone injected 1d8+1 hp per dose.  Each marine will get 2 doses, so use them wisely!", says Sarge.


----------



## Venom (Jan 10, 2007)

Carl’s ears prick up when he hears the words “twin 50 cal”. “I’ll man the gunner position on one of the buggies” Carl shouts before anyone else can get a word in edgewise. 

Continuing Carl states “I’ll also take a couple of tinderboxes, 3 grenades, my Morita, two clips of HE ammo and the rest of the clips standard” and then as an after thought he also says “And a box of javelins, if we can find a spot for them on the buggie.”

Carl stairs blankly at Sarge, who shouts back at him “Well marine do you expect me to go fetch it for you, get your ass over to the armoury and pick up your suppies”.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 10, 2007)

"Hey, Carl... don't forget your little red cart to haul all that gear back here!"

Bishop heads over to the armoury. He hands his peacemaker back to the trooper there, "This one don't work - had to beat a worm to death with it. Give me two of those Emancipator pistols and an extra box of ammo for the SAW."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 10, 2007)

"Healing juice...huh." Mel doesn't sound entirely convinced. "I guess as long as we don't sprout extra legs or anything. Speaking of which, how is Rudy? Did he pull through?"


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 11, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill picks up the usual gear (hawkeye, peacemaker, a couple of clips for both, 4 HE nades, combat knife) plus binoculars, if they are available.

"Sarge, how long will we be out on patrol? Do we have enough food and water? What about survival gear? I know our oh so great luck and we end up on the other side of this planet and we have to walk back because some magnetic tornado prevents all airlifts. By the way, I take the navigator seat in one of the buggys.
About that cocktail: I asked for a medic and we get - how did Mel put it - healing juice. Awesome, thank you Skymarshal, or who ever is responsible for that."

Cyrill puts his sweet behind on the navigator seat...


----------



## Venom (Jan 11, 2007)

Carl nods in agreement with Cyrill saying “Yeh, strange how these magnetic tornados etc. seem to be attracted towards us like flies to honey    (the “family version” of this saying). Buy the way guys you are now looking at the squad’s official first level field medic. After what happened to Rudy I decided to do some studying on the side (new feats for level 6) and the papers came through yesterday. Amazingly I passed everything and am now qualified as a medic. “


----------



## JonnyFive (Jan 11, 2007)

"yer kiddin right sarge? they are gonna actualy give me..... i mean us some ape suits? i call dibbs!!" Jacob says with a look of almost pure jy upon his face... a look that quickly turnes to horror at carls anouncment. "Are you shure they gave you the correct paperwork?" he asks cautiosly.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 11, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Carl you're the man! I'm glad that you will stuff the holes the bugs will tear in me."


----------



## Venom (Jan 12, 2007)

“Yeh, seeing as I’m the medical dude I better put in a requisition for lots of anaesthetic/disinfectant” Carl says with a big smile on his face, pointing at the bottle of vodka.   

Then looking over his shoulder at Jacob he laughs saying “Yeh Jacob I bet your going to have nightmares tonight of me standing over you with a scalpel in one hand and my “how to perform surgery for dummies” book in the other”


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 12, 2007)

"You better add some medical supplies to that shopping list of yours," Bishop says as he points to the stack of firepower Carl got from the armoury.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 12, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"The best thing about Doc Carl is that he now can get his hands an all this narcotics ... only for medical purposess, Sarge."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 12, 2007)

Mel smirks. "Guess I'll have to keep you alive after all," she drawls at Carl.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 12, 2007)

*Mission 4.*

"All right squad listen up.  In the last few hours we have been receiving more sporadic reports of arachnid activity so we need to get out there!  Our task is to move ahead of BETA Company, about 2 hours ahead, and make a wide circular sweep around Audil.  If we encounter any bugs we need to ascertain probable direction of movement and intentions.  This should give BETA some buffer if any evasive or attack plans need to be made.

We will be travelling light in two dune buggies and two M-8 marauders so that we can travel fast.  The Brass is obviously expecting a bit of trouble since BETA Company is at full strength… just to give you an idea…”, says Sarge as he reads down the briefing.



```
BETA Company consisting of 5 platoons.
Commander - Captain Underwood 
First Sergeant - Gino Ramez

Each platoons has
Lieutenant, Staff Sergeant, Four squads

Each squad has
Sergeant, 10 Troopers

Total - 200 Troopers plus commanders

Armour
6 M-67T Battle Tanks
```

“It looks like it will be quite a party so pack your picnic boxes apes, make sure you take at least 3 days rations and a full load of ammo!”.



```
Shopping list for mission 4:
Standard kit for each trooper – Morita Rifle, Peacemaker pistol, Combat knife, Search and Rescue kit, 3 day’s rations, 2 canteens water, 8 spare Morita mags (total of 270 rounds), 3 M-901 HE Grenades.  Plus any personal variation.

Each buggy will carry – 
2 Crates of extra grenades (6 grenades per crate)
1 Crate of rifle rounds (2 Bandoleers of 840 rounds for a total of 1680 rounds)
1 Crate of pistol rounds (2 Bandoleers of 840 rounds for a total of 1680 rounds)
1 Extra Morita TW-203-a Rifles
1 Extra Peacemaker Pistols
SW-404 Javelin Launchers
12 Javelin Missiles
```

“Squad we move out first thing in the morning…”

OCC:  Make sure all characters are updated to 6th level and post a summary of what you are going to be carrying…


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 15, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowlatzki*

Cyrill picks the standard gear up minus the Morita, plus his Hawkeye.
Edit: He is still wearing his light armor plus helm.

[I guess the Hawkeye uses the same caliber as the Morita!?! If not Cyrill tries to get as much Morita ammo as possible. Double tap coming online!!! ]

"Sarge, can we get some kind of recon drone or at least binoculars? It would be great to see the bugs before they see us..."


----------



## mariusm (Jan 15, 2007)

"No problem, Cyrill, just get what you need from the Master at arms. I think he does have some binoculars. Just make sure you sign for it!", grunts Sarge.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 15, 2007)

"Uh Cyrill, I think WE are the recon drones for those BETA company wussies!" Bishop says as he hauls his gear to one of the buggies.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 16, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill pays Mr. Master at arms a visit and tries to get 3 binoculars from him (1 per buggy and one spare), signing all necessary forms.

"Hope this things have an awesome zoom, IR and all the goodies we need in the field" Cyrill mumbles more to himself than to the m.a.a..


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2007)

(OOC - Argh! I need some help. It's time I took or started leaning towards a PrC I think, but I'm having trouble deciding what! Any ideas on a role the squad needs filled?)


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 17, 2007)

[Wasn't there a "field officer" or something with a similar name in d20 Future? It has some neat commanding abilities, IIRC. We can't be sure that Sarge makes it through all the missions and Mel just has a way to command her boys around.  ]


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: for all we know sarge was discussing his next carreer move with the chancelor while we we're killing bugs ...


----------



## Venom (Jan 17, 2007)

Carl duly arrives at the master at arms station with a little red wagon in tow  saying “Sorry I’m late, I had to fight some kid for this thing so I could show up Bishop”  

He then loads up two tinderboxes, and his full compliment of grenades (one HE) and ammo for his Morita (two clips of HE). 

[field officer sounds cool]


----------



## mariusm (Jan 18, 2007)

Sarge arrives at the armoury and is happy to see the squad getting there equipment.  “Ok squad, listen up.  We are going to have the squad formation as follows:


```
Buggy #1: Driver – Bishop, Navigator – Cyrill, Gunner – Carl, Mel – Passenger
Marauder #1: Jacob
Marauder #2: Carina
Buggy #2: Driver – Shin, Navigator – Sarge, Gunner – Raul
```

“You apes remember Carina, from when we assaulted those crazy cultists and there are two new faces.  Private Shin, who is from Korea, is only on loan to us from planetary defense.  She has completed her advanced off road driving training, and showed huge potential, so was requested to join us for this mission.  Corporal Raul, from Mexico, has decided to join the Omega squad after serving two tours with Arachnid Colony Infiltration division.  He brings with him a wealth of experience and knowledge so make sure we make him feel right at home!”

After speaking Sarge strangely gets a smile across his face?  He then reaches into his belt pouch and retrieves some objects and a letter.  “Well there is some good news just before we get going…”

“Melara”, says Sarge being more formal than usual, “Your actions during the prior mission were conveyed to Captain Underwood and after discussion it was recommended that you be promoted to level of Lance Corporal.  Well done on your promotion!”, says Sarge as he reaches out to shake Mel’s hand.

“Bishop, you have been awarded the Purple Heart for injuries sustained during the previous mission, well done!”

“Carl, Cyrill, you have both been awarded a Meritorious Service Medal for your support and dedication to your fellow troopers, well done!”

“Jacob, you have been awarded a Distinguished Service Medal for your exceptional handling of our fighting retreat off the stricken TFT Songbird specifically for your well placed and detonated explosives, well done!”

“OK DON’T JUST STAND THERE WITH YOUR METAL BADGES, MOVE TO THE VEHICLE BAY!”, yells Sarge… just like you all know him.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jan 18, 2007)

"Alright alright.... ?" Jacob will comment after getting his usual coctail of explosives.

OOC:  TGL, 21 HE rounds. Tinderbox, 5 extra clips. 5 standard HE gernades. Demokit + 2lb explosives, cause we keep needing them for some reason.   
also want to make sure that 1/2 the javalin ammo are HEAT rounds and the other half are Firecracker.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 18, 2007)

"Damn, Sarge ... and I wasn't even trying to sustain those injuries ," Bishop says as he takes the medal. Bishop taps the two holstered pistols and glances at the SAW laying in the buggy, "There won't be any purple heart this time around ..."

He then turns to Mel, straightens his posture and salutes, "Lance Corporal Mel, ma'am!"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2007)

Mel grins hugely and shakes Sarge's hand with vigor. There may even be a little moist sparkle in her eye as she thanks him. 

When Bishop salutes her, she laughs and says, "You see an officer on deck, private? I work for a living," in a passable 'sergeant's growl.' But she spoils it by then saying, "Thanks..."

...and abruptly bellowing, "WE GOT OUR ORDERS, NOW MOVE IT!"

Clapping Bishop on the shoulder, she waves everyone on and hustles down the corridor towards the Vehicle Bay.

(OOC note - Thanks for the idea, everyone! I may have to tweak Mel's 4rth and/or 5th level to get the PrC anytime soon, but it's a good idea. With permission to tweak (not like I've used half these skills anyway ), I should be able to get in no prob!)


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 19, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Ma'am, yes Lance Corporal Mel, Ma'am!!!"

Cyrill is moving as fast as possible to the vehicle bay, trying hard not to laugh.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 22, 2007)

*Mission 4. Business as usual.*

At dawn the squad rolls out of Audil after having loaded up all their supplies for the sortie they are setting out on.  The small convoy of recon vehicles sail over the rugged terrain with ease making good progress along their designated route when Cyrill notices something on the buggies scanner.  The buggy comes to a skidding halt kicking up a small cloud of dust.  The two marauders and second buggy stop 50’ and 100’ away respectively.  The scanner indicates ground movement approx 500’ at about 2 o’clock from buggy #1.  The rough terrain puts a ridge approx 40’ high between the movement and the squad.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 22, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"We have something on the screen approximately 500' ahead. Asking permission to take a look at it, Sarge!?! It's just behind this ridge.", Cyrill says via the com while grabing his Hawkeye and a set of binoculars.


----------



## mariusm (Jan 23, 2007)

Sarge speaks into his intercom, "Go, Mel pop up there with Cyrill".


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 23, 2007)

"On it." She readies her Morita and nods at Cyrill. "I've got your back. Let's go."

She lets Cyrill take the lead, but follows right on his heels.


----------



## Venom (Jan 23, 2007)

Carl pulls the big “Twin 50’s” over to 2 o’ clock to offer Mel and Cyrill some cover if they need it. (Carl will ready an attack on anything hostile that sticks its head out over the ridge).


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 23, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill moves to the top of the ridge, ready to open fire on any bugs. When he is 100 ft. from the top he signals to Mel that they now should sneak up to the top. As stealthy as possible he moves on and when he is near the peak he starts to crawl into a position from where I can take a look on the other side (using the binoculars if necessary).


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 23, 2007)

Bishop keeps an eye on the ground scanner and leaves the buggy's motor running...


----------



## mariusm (Jan 23, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1.*

Cyrill and Mel hustle up the steep slope and near the top dive down and crawl the last few paces.  Lying on the rocky outcrop Cyrill looks through his binoculars at where the contact should be.  Cyrill can see a transport vehicle standing stationary in the blazing sun, the simmer from the heat creating a rippling effect to his view.  The vehicle seems fine from this angle but the stationary vehicle would not have created the movement Cyrill saw earlier on the scanner.  While watching Cyrill can see that the cab of the transport vehicle is lurched slightly forward, maybe the transport has become snared in something?

While the two scouts are up on the ridge, bishop notices something on the scanner.  There appears to be some movement again approx 500’ at about 2 o’clock from buggy #1.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 23, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Here, take a look Lance Corporal." Cyrill hands the binoculars over to Mel.

Via Com: "Sarge, this is Kowaltzki, we've spotted a transport that seems to be stuck. I can't see any movement, I repeat: no movement. Kowaltzki over."

Cyrill readies his trusted hawkeye, just in case (ready to fire a single shot at any bug or enemy who is closer than 200 ft.).


----------



## Venom (Jan 24, 2007)

Carl continues to remain read with the “twins” and will fire a burst at anything hostile coming over the ridge.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2007)

"It's a transport alright," Mel mutters as she peers through the binoculars. "I don't see anything obviously wrong, but maybe engine trouble..." She then switches to comm and asks, "Hey, can someone monitor the standard distress frequencies? If a transport broke down, they'd be trying to get someone's attention, you'd think."

She pauses, then asks, "Seeing anymore movement? Doesn't look like the transport's behind the reading."


----------



## JonnyFive (Jan 24, 2007)

Jacob will scan through the radio frequencies to see if there is a distress signal being sent out.

OOC: what are the weapons on the suit i'm in?


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 24, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"So do we go investigate, Mel?"


----------



## mariusm (Jan 24, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1.*

While Cyrill and Mel are lying watching the stricken transport sitting in the simmering heat they could swear they saw something moving about outside the transport.  Cyrill peers through the scope on his hawkeye and he catches a glimpse of shimmering movement… he has seen this before onboard the TFT Songbird!

Just then Jacob comes across a hysterical woman who is shouting into her radio handset, “IF ANYBODY IS OUT THERE PLEASE HELP US!!”, followed by a loud thud.  Jacob is not surprised that no one has heard the call since she is broadcasting on an obscure test channel?

OCC:  Jacob your marauder is equipped with Twin TW-203a Morita rifles mounted in the hands and a left shoulder mounted MW-206 Light Rotary Cannon.  Carina has the same configuration.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 24, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowlatzki*

"Look what we've got here..." ["...a glimpse of shimmering movement…" what exactly looked like that onboard the the TFT Songbird? Seems like my memory fails me...]

Cyrill tries to keep the "movement" in his scope, ready to fire a single shot.

"Over there, Mel. It's a...shimmering moving thing, like the one we saw and probably killed onboard the Songbird...remember?"

Via Com: "We have shimmering movement at the transporter, Kowlatzki over."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2007)

"I see it too. At least one camo-bug, but I'd bet my suit there's more. And IR might not work very well out here...too many heat sources." She looks over at Cyrill. "What do you think? Can you pick it off from here?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Jan 24, 2007)

"Umm yea, we also got a distress call on one of the old test channels sarge.  Orders?" Jacob will relay over the radio


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 25, 2007)

"How 'bout parking this buggy about 90 ft. from that truck. We can use the vehicles for cover while Carl lets loose with that twin fifty at anything that shimmers unil it stops moving?"


----------



## Venom (Jan 25, 2007)

Carl responds to Bishops idea saying “Sounds like a plan to me “. Carl quickly switches to IR mode to see how well he can see in the desert heat. He assumes that the bugs should be cooler than the surrounding ground and should therefore standout clearly.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 25, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"I'm sure I can hit it, but can I kill it with one shot? Unlikely. This critters are tough. I'll have to be fast..." Cyrill quickly checks the wind's direction and trys to adjust his scope accordingly. Then he continues to aim on the camo-bug, trying to compensate for the shimmering.

"I'm ready, Lance Corporal. Just give me your GO and I'll nail him."

Cyrill will take a full round action to fire two shots at the -hopefully- _FLAT-FOOTED_ bug when Mel or Sarge orders him to open fire. If I get the _Target Species_ ability right Cyrill should get a +2 to damage rolls versus bugs, if they count as species.  So Mr. Kowaltzki expects an extra 1d6+2 damage in the first round of combat. Hope that's enough...


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2007)

"Waitasecond Cyrill...Jake says he heard a distress call."

Mel comms to the others. "Sarge, Cyrill says he has a shot. Do you wanna engage now, or go in as a unit?"


----------



## mariusm (Jan 29, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Round 1.*

Sarge finally says, “Damn the bugs are using Mantis Hunter Bugs as scouts!  Those sneaky blighters.  Cyrill, you and Mel keep a low profile and engage, give it your best shots!  Let’s get the welcoming party ready on this side apes, it sounds like that transport is in trouble and if there are bugs around that want to be sliced and diced then how can we deny them?  Jake, you and Carina get those marauders ready to hop up that ridge to give the scouts cover if there appears to be more bugs.  Bishop and Shin keep the engines running because if there is any heavier contact we are going to circle this ridge and get the enemy in a crossfire."


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 29, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*



			
				Cromm10k said:
			
		

> Cyrill will take a full round action to fire two shots at the -hopefully- _FLAT-FOOTED_ bug when Mel or Sarge orders him to open fire. If I get the _Target Species_ ability right Cyrill should get a +2 to damage rolls versus bugs, if they count as species.  So Mr. Kowaltzki expects an extra 1d6+2 damage in the first round of combat. Hope that's enough...




In addition to this action Cyrill will switch to IR vision if he gets any input that the IR mode will help seeing the bug(s) during daytime in the dessert.


----------



## Venom (Jan 29, 2007)

Carl locks and loads the twin 50’s, ready for action.


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 29, 2007)

Bishop keeps checking the scanner for any other sources of movement and tries to determine the number of bugs around the transport.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 29, 2007)

Mel braces the Morita on a rock and pats Cyrill's shoulder.

"Okay hotshot. We're engaging the bug from here. Shoot at will, I'll join in when they start making for our position. Sarge and the rest will come around and squish whatever we leave behind."

She sights down the scope and also experiments with IR, just to see if it's better than visual for mantis targeting.


----------



## JonnyFive (Jan 29, 2007)

"copy sarge, ready to rock and roll" Jacob will radio back and then prep to jump into action.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2007)

(OOC - Can't find the OOC thread anymore, hope it didn't drop. Anyway, Mel's updated in the RG now. Field Officer 1! )


----------



## mariusm (Jan 30, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Round 2.*

Omega has the surprise this round so no bug actions.

Switching through the various spectrums available Cyrill determines that natural light is the best to view the mantis bugs, in the other spectrums their cold blooded bodies appear to similar to the background terrain.

Cyrill exhales as he calmly brings the sight down on the shimmering in the distance and squeezes off two shots in quick succession, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 10 (AB) – 2 (Range of 500’) = 22, a hit (20% miss chance due to concealment rolled a 54%) doing 9hp damage and modified ranged attack roll of 7 + 10 (AB) – 2 (Range of 500’) = 15, a hit (20% miss chance due to concealment rolled a 67%) doing 13hp damage), hitting the unsuspecting bug in the abdomen.  The bug momentarily becomes fully visible from the surprise of being hit but moments later begins to fade into a shimmer again. 
Mel peers down her sight at the transport in the distance and too notices the mantis bug become fully visible and then begin to fade.

The bugs do not seem to have ascertained Cyrill and Mel’s position yet.

Bishops can now clearly see movement around the transport as the bugs realize there is trouble nearby, Bishop checks (Computer Use skill roll of 14) and thinks he sees 4 large distinct shapes darting around the transport.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Jan 30, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill fires to more shots at the bug.

[I guess Cyrill's 2nd shot from the previous round should have missed the bug, because his 2nd ranged attack bonus is only +5 (=4Dex+1BaB) not +10]


----------



## riaan_s (Jan 31, 2007)

"Sarge, Mel - It looks like there are four contacts around that transport. Are we gonna try and flank them with the buggy's?"

If Bishop gets an OK to flank with the buggy's he will tell Carl to get a good grip on the twin 50's before hitting the gas...


----------



## mariusm (Jan 31, 2007)

Cromm10k said:
			
		

> Cyrill fires to more shots at the bug.
> 
> [I guess Cyrill's 2nd shot from the previous round should have missed the bug, because his 2nd ranged attack bonus is only +5 (=4Dex+1BaB) not +10]




Oops... let's just say Cyrill made use of an action point.


----------



## Venom (Jan 31, 2007)

Upon hearing Bishop over the intercom Carl shouts out in his best Sothern accent “Yeeehhhaaa lets go Bug hunt’en”.  

Carl will ready an attack with the twin 50’s and shoot at anything that shimmers. 

Off topic: (I am starting a new job tomorrow and do not know if I will have Internet access right away. Mariusm will you please play for me until I am back online.)


----------



## mariusm (Feb 1, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Round 3.*

Bugs still are unsure of the location of Omega so the squad is effectively invisible allowing Cyrill flat footed shots against them.

Cyrill wanting to make full use of his hidden position squeezes off two more shots at the mantis bug, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 10 (AB) – 2 (Range of 500’) = 21, a hit (20% miss chance due to concealment rolled a 45%) doing 12hp damage modified ranged attack roll of 2 + 5 (AB) – 2 (Range of 500’) = 5, a miss), catching the bug with one of the slugs in the face.  Once again the bug fades in and out as it is hit.

This time however the bugs seem to get a bearing of where the shots are coming from and three of the contacts move to the South Western side of the transport (on the same side as the troopers), visually it is difficult to ascertain what they are doing but Bishop can definitely see that they have moved.  The forth contact has however remained on the eastern side of the transport.

As no one has responded to the hysterical woman she simply continues to scream into her radio handset but this time Jake hears more than the loud thud but rather a crashing sound of metal giving way.

OCC: I ruled that Cyrill still got his bonus to damage due to the bugs loosing their dexterity bonus.


----------



## JonnyFive (Feb 1, 2007)

"Umm sarge, request permision to engage the bugs around the transport.  it sounds like they just cracked the hull and the people inside are gonna get thrashed if we dont do something soon." Jacob will radio to sarge.  if sarge ok's the order, jacob will make full speed to the top of the hill and open up on any targets he can discern near the transport.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 1, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill fires to more shots at the bugs (if the wounded bug goes down he switches aim to the bug that is closest to the transport).

Via com: "Now we have their attention, a bit of heavy weapons support wouldn't hurt, Kowaltzki over!"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2007)

"Someone want to answer that poor lady?" Mel calls as she aims at the incoming bugs and prepares to open fire. "I'd do it, but I'm kind of busy covering our sniper here."

(readying action to open fire at 100 feet, firing single shot at the first bug she can see well enough to target at that range)


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 2, 2007)

Bishop hears the woman screaming on the radio and recons that waiting around isn't going to help her situation.

Over the comm to the squad: "I'm gonna try and get line of site to those bugs!"

He floors the buggy (attempt a dash stunt to street spead) keeping close the ridge as he makes his way around it checking the scanner periodically for any new contacts.

OOC: Bishop's wants to stop 150 ft. from the transport - this should be a good distance for Carl with the twin 50's and Bishop's SAW


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 2, 2007)

Cyrill, who forgot to close the comm channel, starts to whistle the A-Team theme for no particular reason ...


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 2, 2007)

OOC: Should that not be the Omega-Team, Cyrill??


----------



## mariusm (Feb 2, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Round 4.*

Initiative for combat is as follows:
Mantis Bugs
Carina
Shin
Raul
Mel
Carl
Cyrill
Sarge
Jacob
Bishop

Cyrill and Mel can vaguely see three shimmering objects spread out and start moving towards their position, the bugs are approximately 400’ away.  The forth bug can not be seen at present.

Carina waits for further orders from Sarge.
Shin revs the egine impatiently of her buggy.
Raul double checks the twin fifty to make sure he is ready.
Mel remains ready to open fire while aiming at the approaching bugs.
Carl wonders why he is missing all the action and double checks the twin fifty he is manning.
Cyrill takes aim at where he thinks the bug #1 is that he has been hitting and squeezes the trigger, (Modified ranged attack roll of 1 …  :\  oops a miss, and modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 5 (AB) – 2 (Range 400’) = 13, a miss), but the round fails to fire so he quickly cocks the rifle again and fires but misses in his haste.
Sarge yells, “I wanted to prevent close quarters combat!  Jacob, Carina get up that ridge and lay down some suppressive fire.  Shin, Bishop lets circle this ridge and provide the transport with some support.”
Jacob jumps up the 40’ to the top of the ridge in a couple of steps and opens up with the “Ape special” twin moritas on Mantis bug #3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 11 (AB) – 6 (Range of 400’) = 22, a hit doing 16hp damage!), catching it squarely in the right shoulder.
Bishop floors the buggy before he even heard the “ok” from Sarge, (Drive skill check of 6 + 11 (Skill) = 17 vs DC 15, success), and pushes the buggy up to Street Speed and moves north 90’.

Squad actions please.


----------



## JonnyFive (Feb 2, 2007)

Jacob will try and pick out an uninjured target and open up on it will all attacks.


(+1 att/dmg per attack from focus fire. so +2 total)


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 2, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill fires two more shots at "his" bug!

"God damn it, it's this constantly shifting desert wind, I tell you, Mel. Now die you mutated son of a roach!!!"


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 5, 2007)

Bishop maintains his speed as he heads around the ridge and checks the scanner again for any sign of activity.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2007)

"Take it easy, Cyrill," Mel advises. "Wait for the shot, and keep your cool."

(Using Coordinate ability. DC 10 Cha check (1d20+2) which gives Cyrill +1 to hit for 2 turns if successful. This is a full round action for Mel.)


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 5, 2007)

"Yes, Ma'am!!!"


----------



## Venom (Feb 6, 2007)

Carl holds on as best he can so as not to get thrown out of his seat by Bishop’s insane driving.   

Shouting down to Bishop he says “I don’t know if I will be able to see the bugs so you better keep your eyes on the scanner and let me know if you see anything”.
Carl will take a shot at anything that looks like a bug or shimmers etc….

(Perhaps Bishop can ram one of the bugs with the buggy if he gets the chance)


----------



## mariusm (Feb 6, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Round 5.*


```
Buggy Stat Block:
Mobile Infantry Dune Buggy
Crew: 3 (driver, navigator, gunner)
Pass: 1
Cargo: 200lbs
Size: L (2x3) 
Init: -1
Maneuverability: -1
Max Speed: 125 (25)
Armor Class: 9 (1/2 Cover for all occupants)
Hardness: 5
HP: 32
Armaments:
MW-5050 (Twin 50): 4d8, 150', Auto, 500 box feed
```

As the mantis bugs start with earnest towards the squad those that can see watch with intrigue as the bugs begin to fade into the normal spectrum.  Obviously they need to actively concentrate to maintain the camouflage.  The squad can clearly see that three mantis bugs are racing towards the ridge.  The bugs are currently 280’ from the ridge.

Carina hurtles her Marauder up the ridge taking a full round to get into position.
Shin spins buggy #2 into action and heads for the southern side of the ridge.
Raul can not get a good target yet and so remains ready.
Mel tries to spur her comrades on, (Modified Charisma check of 12 + 2 = 14 vs DC 10, success, giving Cyrill a +1 bonus for the next two rounds), and motivates Cyrill.
Carl can see the mantis bugs clearly 280’ in front of the buggy.  Pressing on the trigger to the twin fifty gives Carl a pleasing burst of fire, (Modified ranged attack rolls of 6 + 11 (AB) – 2 (Range of 280’) – 1 (Travelling at street speed) = 14, a miss and 12 + 6 (AB) – 2 (Range) -1 (Speed) = 15, a miss), but due to the rugged off road terrain the bullets kick up dust the right of the bugs.
Cyrill takes aim at mantis bug #1 and fires, (Modified ranged attack roll of 19 + 10 (AB) + 1 (Circumstance Bonus) = 30, a hit, confirmed critical roll of 18 + 10 + 1 = 29, confirmed, doing 17hp damage!  Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 5 (AB) + 1 (Bonus) = 19, a hit doing 4hp damage.), and even at this extreme range he hits the swift bug twice in the head!  Cyrill is really dishing out damage!
Sarge quickly scans the display checking for further contacts but so far only the three charging bugs as visible.
Jacob changes aim to the only uninjured bug in view, mantis bug #2, and opens up with the marauder artillery.  (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 11 (AB) – 4 (Twin Morita’s Range of 280’) + 2 (Focused Fire) =18, a miss and modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 6 (AB) – 6 (Light Rotary Cannon Range of 280’) + 2 (Focused Fire) = 15, a miss).  However Jacob was unlucky to miss judge the range and kicked up clouds of dust as he sprayed the area in front of the bugs with bullets.
Bishop continues at street speed making way around the northern side of the ridge.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 6, 2007)

*Private Czrill Kowaltyki*



			
				mariusm said:
			
		

> Cyrill is really dishing out damage!




LOL!!!

"Good riddance!!!"

Via comm:"One down, three more to go!"

Cyrill fires two shots at the closest bug.


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 6, 2007)

Realising that the bumpy terrain and high speed is not helping Carl with the twin 50's at all, Bishop makes a few quick calculations  . He slows the vehicle slightly (change to alley speed) and then shouts "Carl, hold on and wait till we stop before you fire again!" jamming hard on the brakes (attempt hard brake stunt    to bring the vehicle to a standstill) after moving another 10ft. east.

"If those overgrown roaches maintain their speed they should be in range soon..."

OOC: Carl - delay your attack until the vehicle stops.


----------



## Venom (Feb 6, 2007)

Carl will delay his turn till after Bishop has stoped and then take another shot at the bugs.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 7, 2007)

"Nice shooting!" Mel exults, then readies her own shot for when the bugs close to 100'.

(delaying action)


----------



## mariusm (Feb 7, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Round 6.*

The bugs sprint closer at full speed covering 240’ this round.

Carina fires her light rotary cannon at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 2 + 11 (AB) = 13, a miss), but blows holes in the rock face in front of the bug.
Shin moves the buggy up to alley speed and rounds the southern edge of the ridge.
Raul opens up with the twin fifty, (Modified ranged attack roll of 2 + 6 (AB) – 0 (Range of 120’) – 1 (Street Speed) = 7, a miss), but shoots high.
Mel, who was ready, fires as the bugs get within 100’, (Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 11 (AB) – 0 (Range of 100’) = 24, a hit doing 0hp damage!)  , hitting the bug a glancing shot off the right shoulder and did not seem to hurt the bug at all. 
Carl delayed his action till later.
Cyrill fires two more shots at bug #2 as the bugs close in, (Modified ranged attack roll of 7 + 10 (AB) + 1 (Circumstance Bonus) – 0 (Range of 45’) = 18, a hit doing 12hp damage and modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 5 (AB) + 1 (Circumstance Bonus) – 0 (Range of 45’) = 22, a hit doing 12hp damage!)  , hitting the bug twice in the abdomen!  Cyrill has the luck of a sniper with the rolls!
Sarge tells Shin to stop so that they can get a better chance of hitting the bugs.
Jacob cycles through the various weapon selections not sure on which mode to choose.
Bishop lets the vehicle travel another 10’ east before yanking up the handbrake (Modified Drive check of 17 + 11 = 28 vs DC 15, success), causing the buggy to skid to a sudden stop throwing up dust and dirt.  No sooner had the buggy come to a skidding halt when Carl opened up with the twin fifty on bug #3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 11 (AB) – 0 (Range of 110’) = 16, a hit doing 22hp damage and modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 5 (AB) – 0 (Range of 110’) = 18, a hit doing 16hp damage!), cutting up the bugs right flank as the bullets rip into it.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 7, 2007)

Cyrill double taps bug #2 two times (or does this make it a quadruple tap    ).

To Lance Corporal Mel: "We should take down the right bug, looks like the cavalry takes care of the other thing."


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 8, 2007)

"Way to go, Carl"

Bishop steps on the accelerator again (keeping the vehicle at alley speed) and circles the vehicle around the eastern side of bug#3 making sure the vehicle's facing will allow Carl to fire.

Bishop again checks the scanner for the missing forth contact.

OCC: mariusm, adding vehicles to combat is a cool idea!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2007)

Mel curses softly. "These things are tough..." She gets to her feet, firing a short burst as she does so.

(Getting up from prone as a Move, 5 round burst as attack)


----------



## Venom (Feb 8, 2007)

"Nice team work Bishop Carl says through the intercom."
Carl will take another shot at Bug #3 when Bishop brings the buggy to a halt.

I assume that Bishop is going to stop the buggy if not Carl will shoot on the move


----------



## JonnyFive (Feb 8, 2007)

Jacob will take open up on bug #2 with the twin's and open key up his mike on the test frequency. "Ma'am this is Private Jacob Sereth with the Mobile Infantry, what is your situation?"


----------



## mariusm (Feb 9, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Round 7.*

Mantis bug #2 covers 40’ in the blink of an eye and lashes out at Carina’s marauder, (Modified melee attack roll of 18 vs Defense of 16, a hit doing 0hp damage!), slamming a claw hard into the chassis of her marauder but doing little less than leaving a paint scratch.

Mantis bug #3 races 50’ towards the two scouts and lashes out at Mel, (Modified melee attack roll of 18 vs Defense of 23 (-4 for being prone), a miss), but slashes over her head as she flattens her body against the floor.

Carina annoyed by the bug right in her face tries to swat it away with a backhand from her marauder, (Modified melee attack roll of 19 + 13 (AB) = 32, a hit doing 12hp damage), connecting the bug a glancing shot.
Shin continues north another 50’.
Raul a bit cautious to hit his comrades lowers the twin fifty and yells, “Shin stop the buggy!”, as he grabs his Morita.
Mel jumps to her feet as the bug barrels down on her, (Bug gets AOO, Modified melee attack roll of 30 vs Defense of 23 (Still prone), a hit doing 4hp damage), getting sliced in the forearm as she does so.  Once standing she points her morita in the bugs direction and pulls the trigger, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 11 (AB) – 4 (Burst) = 19, a hit doing 12hp damage!), putting a nice grouping of bullets into the bugs left shoulder.
Cyrill remains prone while he fires off two quick double taps, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 10 (AB) – 2 (Prone) – 4 (Longarm) – 2 (Double Tap) – 4 (Melee combat) = 12, a miss and modified ranged attack roll of 13 – 2 = 11, a miss), but fires just past the bugs head.
Sarge yells again at Shin, “Shin stop the buggy!”.  “Sorry sir, I couldn’t hear over the noise from the twin fifty.”
Jacob fires his twin moritas at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 11 (AB) – 4 (Melee combat) = 17, a miss), barely missing the creature as the bullets fly high.  Jacob only hears static on the test channel now…
Bishop drives the buggy 100’ feet around the ridge circling to line up Carl’s shooting.
Carl fires once again at bug #3, (Modified ranged attack roll 6 + 11 (AB) – 4 (Melee combat) = 13, a miss), shooting into the dirt just behind the bug.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  Oops again… mounted weapons only get 1 attack per round.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 9, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill gets up and moves away from ther bug (west) under full defence.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2007)

"Damnitdamnitdamnit," Mel mutters as she keeps falling back away from her bug assailant. GodDAMN these things were tough. Had the mantises on that snared space transport been this tough?

Fighting to keep her calm, she unloads another staccato burst of rounds at the mantis that's coming for her.

(move away, fire burst at Mantis 2)


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 12, 2007)

Bishop brings the buggy to a standstill, grabbing the SAW as he exits the vehicle taking cover behind it. He takes aim at the bug harassing Mel and fires a burst at it.


----------



## JonnyFive (Feb 13, 2007)

"Sarge, i'm not getting anything from the comm anymore." Jacob will report as he opens up fully on bug #2


----------



## Venom (Feb 13, 2007)

Carl curses his bad aim, saying to himself “Dam I should have spent more time in the simulator.”

With that he takes another shot at the bug, delaying his action until after Bishop has stopped the buggy.


----------



## mariusm (Feb 13, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Round 8.*

Mantis bug #2 lashes out with both claws at Carina, (Modified melee attack roll of 19 vs Defense of 16, a hit doing 0hp damage and modified melee attack roll of 24, a hit doing 4hp damage), hitting the marauders chassis harmlessly with one blow and another tearing a bit into the marauders left arm.

Mantis bug #3 turns its attention to the still prone Cyrill and lashes out with both claws, (Modified melee attack roll of 23 vs Defense of 19 (-4 for being prone), a hit doing 6hp damage and a modified melee attack roll of 15 vs Defense of 19, a miss), hitting Cyrill in the right shoulder slicing through the thin stryker suit.

Carina opens up with her twin moritas at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 15, a miss), but fails to hit the bug as it quickly side steps the hail of lead.
Shin slams on the brakes and the buggy skids to a stop. 
Raul bails out of the buggy and brings his morita up firmly nestled into his right shoulder.  He squeezes off a single round at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 9 (AB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 25, a hit doing 6hp damage), clipping the bug in the back.
Mel steps 5’ back cautiously so as to keep her footing and fires another burst at Mantis bug #3, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20 + 11 (AB) – 4 (Burst) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 27, a hit (confirmed critical roll of 18 + 7 = 25, confirmed) doing 30hp damage!), hitting the bug in neck and severing the bugs head clean off!  Mantis bug #3 is no more.
Cyrill roles over his left shoulder and quickly stands up keeping his hawkeye across his body in a defensive posture. (Cyrill has +4 to defense)
Sarge grabs his morita and lays across the buggy bonnet for support and fires a single round at bug #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 9 + 11 (AB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 20, a hit doing 8hp damage), hitting the bug in the back leg.
Jacob launches a full barrage on bug #2 at it lashes out at Carina, (Modified ranged attack roll of 7 + 11 (AB) + 2 (Focused Fire) = 20, a hit doing 5hp damage    and modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 6 (AB) + 2 (Focused Fire) = 19, a hit doing 16hp damage!), ripping huge holes in the bugs back as the hail of bullets cut into it.
Bishop sees the bug harassing Mel crash to the ground as it’s head is severed so he switches aim to bug #3 and fires, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 10 (AB) – 2 (Range of 90’) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 22, a hit doing 16hp damage!), hitting the bug in the already wounded back and ripping right through it.  The bug falls down dead in a pile of shredded carapace.
There is no need for Carl to shoot as all visible targets are eliminated.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 13, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Bastard!", Cyrill says as he moves back to the top of the ridge, kicking the dead bug when he passes by. Back on the ridge he pulls out the binoculars and scans for more camouflage bugs around the transport.


----------



## Venom (Feb 14, 2007)

Carl surveying all the dead bugs from the top of the buggy says jokingly into the intercom “Man you guys are getting greedy you invite me to the party and then finish off all the bugs before me and the twins arrive.”


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 14, 2007)

"What can I say? We're just that good," Mel quips...but her smile quickly fades as she turns back to see the transport.

"Lets get down there, and hope we're not too late."


----------



## mariusm (Feb 15, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Update.*

The squad quickly get mobile again with Cyrill and Mel jumping in their buggy again and the formation proceed cautiously closer to the transport.  When the squad is 50’ out Sarge informs the squad to dismount and search the area while Carina and Jacob stand guard.  The squad can see that the transport is leaning slightly forward as if it got snagged in something.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 15, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill jumps from the buggy and moves the rest of his movement rate north to get a look at the transport's rear.

BTW: found some nice Marauders:


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2007)

Mel switches to thermo and runs around the front of the vehicle.


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 19, 2007)

Bishop gets out the buggy and grabs the SAW. He follows Cyrill and circles around the north of the buggy.


----------



## Venom (Feb 19, 2007)

Carl says to Sarge “You mind if I stay in the buggy turret and give the squad some cover fire if they need it Sarge?”.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 20, 2007)

Hullo?!?


----------



## Venom (Feb 21, 2007)

What happened to Sarge


----------



## mariusm (Feb 21, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Update.*

Sarge shakes his head trying to clear the image of his wife lying in bed, sick at home. (   real life)
Seeing that the rest of the squad is moving he tries to shift the blame for not responding earlier and immediately yells out, “Stop dancing around apes and secure that vehicle!”, shoving his morita in the direction of the stricken transport.

Cyrill and Bishop circle around the back of the transport while Mel and Raul circle around the front.  Shin, Carl and Sarge remain with the buggies.

As the squad is circling the transport Mel and Raul can see a depression running around the front of the transport.  The ground around the transport seems solid enough but you are uncertain about the strength of the depressed area.  Just to the north of the depression and east of the drivers seat of the transport is a large hole about 5’ in diameter.  The side access door is hanging ajar on the side of the transport.  There is a body lying just north of the hole.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 22, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Check out the transport and the hole, I'll cover you!"

Cyrill readies an action to double tap any nonhuman thing that comes out the hole or the ground.


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 23, 2007)

Bishop slings the SAW over his shoulder and draws one pistol. "Just don't shoot me in the leg again   ,"  Bishop remarks jokingly to Cyrill as he advances. He tries to take a look down the hole before checking the body.

Bishop will move 20ft. south (next to the body and hole) and search the area


----------



## Venom (Feb 23, 2007)

Carl carries on sitting on the back of the buggy humming the tune to “Sweet home Alabama” and tapping his foot against the buggies roll cage (he normally does this when he is nervous).  

He also keeps scanning all around the transport and the surrounding area looking for bug activity.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 23, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

To Bishop: "Only if you stay away from your favorite hobby: hosepipe wrestling!"


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 23, 2007)

OOC: Bishop would like to state for the record that he does not wrestle with his hosepipe!


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 23, 2007)

Mel comms, "Watch out for the bug burrows, people. I'm gonna check out the body. Cyrill, cover me."

She cautiously goes around the 'soft spot,' morita at the ready, and moves towards the prone human who's apparently dead.


----------



## mariusm (Feb 26, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Update.*

Cyrill takes up position against the transport and covers the hole.
Bishop moves cautiously towards the hole and peeps inside, it is dark and judging from the way light is entering he thinks the hole is deeper than 5’.  He quickly backs up a little though as he smells a serious reek coming from the area below.
Carl remains ready to shoot, manning the twin fifty.
Mel skirts around the obvious weak point in the ground in front of the transport and takes a look at the body lying on the ground.  From the clothing and obvious lack of any weapons Mel is able to deduce that the dead male is a farmer.  He must have been transporting crops to the launch station for sale.  From the exit wounds in his back it is quite apparent that he has been killed by two powerful stab wounds in his chest, most probably from the mantis bugs that were attacking the transport.  From the way the body is lying it appears that the farmer must have been killed when he came around to the front of the transport from the side access door.  The front of the transport has scuff marks and grime / bug juice splatters indicating the transport rammed into something before stopping.

Over the radio the squad can hear Sarge talking to Captain Underwood, it appears that Captain Underwood has also been informed about the distress signal that the Omega’s picked up.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 26, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill covers the squad, ready to double tap.


----------



## riaan_s (Feb 26, 2007)

Bishop will take another peek down the hole... this time with nightvision and IR view.


----------



## Venom (Feb 27, 2007)

Carl says to the rest of the squad “Someone should get the door of the transport open, there’s a chance the woman that was screaming over the com is still alive".

While saying this he keeps scanning for bug activity.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2007)

"This guy got up close and personal with a bug. Mantis probably," Mel reports woodenly. She gets up and does an IR sweep of the transport, looking to see if there's a hole or opening/

"I'm gonna check the transport."


----------



## JonnyFive (Feb 27, 2007)

"Sarge i'm going to reposition for better fire support" Jacob will radio as he moves to behind K in attempt to give the squad better fire support.


----------



## mariusm (Feb 28, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Update.*

Cyrill continues to provide cover for the troopers searching the immediate area.
Bishop pokes his head into the hole in the ground, scanning around but seems no life forms.  The tunnel is quite large being approximately 50’ in diameter.  Bishop can see that there is a large river of liquid at the bottom of the tunnel.  Bishop has sealed his helmet to expel the noxious fumes that he previously whiffed.
Carl waits, what feels like forever, for the troopers to complete their search.
Mel quickly moves over to the side access door which is hanging ajar, apparently ripped open.  She peers inside the doorway but can see no hostiles.
Jacob moves the large marauder into a better firing position.
Sarge yells into his intercom broadcasting locally to the squad, “Apes, it looks like the brass is taking a keen interest in what we are doing?  Not sure why, but it sounds like Beta Company has itchy fingers and what to shoot at something.  So lets get a move on.”

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Feb 28, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Let me have a look at the hole, maybe I can figure out what happend... Bishop, cover me."

Cyrill will use his track feat to figure out what happend and what kind of critters moved from the hole to the transport and vice versa.


----------



## Venom (Mar 1, 2007)

Carl wonders to himself what happened to the lady who’s voice they heard over the com as he prepares to move out and put up with more of Bishop’s manic driving.


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 1, 2007)

Over the comm: "Negative on any lifeforms down this hole - it don't smell too great either. Looks like there is an underground river of sorts down there. I'm gonna take a closer look, Sarge."

Bishop attaches his lizard line to the transport. After making sure its secure he proceeds to rappel down the hole with his helmet light on.


----------



## mariusm (Mar 2, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Update.*

Cyrill can see that critters did not move into or out of the hole under investigation.  It appears as if the hole has been caused by the roof of the underlying tunnel giving way.  Cyrill did however find some tracks (Track feat skill roll of 23 vs DC 15) leading to a trap door (Similar in design to a funnel spider back on Earth) about 30’ away.
Bishop slips into the hole and stops his descent about halfway down.  From the light on his helmet he can see a large tunnel approx 50’ in diameter extending both north and south of their current position as far as his light carries.  The river running at the bottom of the tunnel appears to be organic in nature, Bishop is not sure as he will have to get closer to be 100% sure, but it looks like some sort of organic mulch mixed in with a dark peat coloured liquid.

The squad can hear the familiar drone of the battle tanks in the distance.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2007)

"We were too late to save her," Mel announces, feeling a bit sick. "They got her." She turns away from the transport angrily and swings an arm, beckoning the others.

"Come on everyone, lets regroup and get back to the buggies. We've taken too long here already."


----------



## Cromm10k (Mar 3, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Look what we've got here ... Mel there is a trap door 30 feet from here, over there. Shall we investigate?"

Cyrill points in the trap door's direction when Mel is looking at him. He is still ready to open fire (double tap) if anything besides Bishop pops out of the ground, hole or trap door.


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 5, 2007)

"Sarge, there's a tunnel running north-south about 50' in diameter below with some sort of organic mixture flowing at the bottom. I can't tell what it is from this height - gonna take a closer look."

Bishop will decend further down the lizard line and have a closer look at the liquid trying to see if it looks familiar in any way.


----------



## Venom (Mar 5, 2007)

Carl continues to wait in the back of the buggy saying over the com “Only a guy like Bishop would be mad enough to lower himself down into a giant natural sewer. Doesn’t he ever watch any movies, those guys are always the first ones to get eaten by the monster.   

Upon hearing about the trapdoor Carl continues “Dam, another slime filled hole in the middle of nowhere for us to crawl through. This mission just keeps getting better and better. I just got the smell out of my suit from the last mission, and no Bishop it is not what you think.”


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2007)

"Bishop, watch your ass in there. It could be acid, and there may be more bugs. In fact...a tunnel that big could be a tanker."

She looks in the direction of the trap door and shakes her head. "Sarge, there's all kinds of weirdass bug activity around here. You want us to check it out, or should we saddle up and keep moving?"


----------



## mariusm (Mar 5, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Update.*

Sarge intrigued by what has been found informs the squad, “ I think we should check what is going on here.  Bishop check if you can get a better idea of what is going on in that tunnel.  Carl I think you should get over and give Bishop some cover in the tunnel while Mel and Cyrill check out that trap door.  Carina take up position to the south of us.”.  Sarge then exits the buggy and grabs his Morita, “Come Shin”, is all that the poor Korean girl hears as the Sarge exits.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Venom (Mar 5, 2007)

Carl’s face keeps getting longer and longer. Coming back on the com he says “You want me to what!!!! &*@# this mission just keeps getting better and better. I’m telling you guys if I get eaten by some giant monster I’m going to haunt you for the rest of your lives.”  

While getting off the buggy and heading over to the hole Carl can hear the rest of the guys laughing back at him over the com and shouts back “Ahhh #$@& you guys this isn’t funny.”  

Hooking his lizard line onto the wrecked transport Carl pulls off a chunk of loose mettle and starting to lower himself down into the hole taking a good look around to try figure out what the hell is going on in the tunnel. 

As he descends he says to himself “Man I think I’m going to be sick” Getting to about the same level as Bishop he drops the piece of mettle he is holding into the organic mixture flowing at the bottom to see if anything happens.

Turning to Bishop he says to him “You @$@& &*@# you just had to clime down the %#!$ hole.”


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 5, 2007)

Bishop grabs the quick release on Carl's lizard line, "Quit whining you old woman! Lets see what that stuff does to your suit!". He lets go of the quick release and laughs when Carl's eyes go all big.

"Good idea with the piece of metal though."

Bishop will lower to just above the liquid and have a closer look... maybe the reation of the piece of metal with the liquid will give a clue.


----------



## Cromm10k (Mar 5, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

" Mel, cover me!"

Cyrill moves cautiously to the "trap door" readying his mind for the moment of shock when the big and ugly bug jumps out of the trap door ...


----------



## JonnyFive (Mar 6, 2007)

Jacob will stand by to assist anybody who needs it.


----------



## mariusm (Mar 6, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Update.*

Cyrill moves to with in an arms length of the trapdoor he saw in the dusty ground.  Mel is close behind providing cover.
Bishop and Carl are horrified to feel light gravel falling onto them and when they look up their helmet lamps show thin lines of dust begin falling from above.  It appears the combined weight of the two troopers pulling down on the transport was enough to cause the weakened roof to begin collapsing.  Before Carl or Bishop have time to think about reacting the transport crashes through into the tunnel and splashes down into the subterranean river.  The two troopers who were moments before dangling precariously in the tunnel now find themselves submerged in the sludge.  
“Aahh”, yelps Carina as her Marauder tips head over heels as she passes the front of the transport where she was hopping to take up a defensive position.  The marauder splashes down and sinks below the surface.
“Oh cr#p”, yells Raul as he dives to the side avoiding the collapsing tunnel.
Sarge and shin dive backwards as they see the tunnel collapsing in a cloud of dust.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Mar 6, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"I bet the trap door leads to a tunnel that ... What the F***?!? We have to get them out of this slime stuff!!!"

Cyrill turns around and moves to the "crater's" rim, looking for the least risky way down.


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 7, 2007)

"Oh sh......." is all Bishop gets out before splashing down in the sludge. It takes him a few seconds to gain some confidence in his suit's environmental protection and aux air supply before he manages to get his bearings.

Bishop will pull himself toward the transport with the lizard line and attempt to undo the lizard line from it. 

OOC: How deep is this mess we find ourselves in??


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Mel follows Carl, immediately warning him, "Not too close, Carl. The edges of the hole could be unstable. Lets not all end up down there."

"Bishop, can you guys use your jets down there? What's the situation?"


----------



## JonnyFive (Mar 7, 2007)

"Carina, you ok?" Jacob will ask.


----------



## Venom (Mar 8, 2007)

Due to the relatively clean language use and the general good nature of this forum I have chosen not to mention the string of profanities uttered by Carl as the situation unfolds.  

After regaining his composure Carl does his best to swim over to the transport and climb on to its roof.

Replying to Mel over the com Carl says “Didn’t think about using the suit jump jets, hopefully they still work”

While trying to help Bishop Carl will have a good look around the tunnel.

OOC: How deep is the sludge, and how fast is it flowing? I am assuming that it is not deep enough to completely cover the wreck of the transport.

How high is the roof of the tunnel and is there a sort of “river bank” along the side of the tunnel?


----------



## mariusm (Mar 8, 2007)

*Update.*

OCC: Due to the large questions I thought I would update before the post.

The tunnel that Carl and Bishop are in is 50' in diameter.  The sludge river is slow moving, 10ft per round traveling from South to North, and is 25' deep.  The transport as well as Carina's marauder are totalling submerged.  The rock is solid through which the river is flowing, far more solid than the surface.  There is no river bank as the tunnel has been burrowed out rather smoothly.  The tunnel roof is approx 24' high off the sludge with about 1' thick ceiling.  Both Carl and Bishop will need to make swim checks to move through the sludge.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2007)

Mel cautiously looks down over the edge, trying to see where Bishop and Carl's lizard lines are attached.

"Bishop! Carl! Try to get to the tunnel walls and pull your lines taut! We'll have to unhook 'em from the transport!"

She then looks around. "Anyone raise Carina yet? Carina, you there? Talk to us!"


----------



## mariusm (Mar 9, 2007)

*Mission 4. Encounter 1. Update.*

As Sarge and Shin stagger to their feet Shin yells, “Sarge I have seen this before!  That sludge / gas is highly explosive being a strong mixture of ammonium nitrate and nitromethane… in other words what we have here is one mother of a fertilizer bomb!  I was involved in an attack on an unusual bug nest that was encountered and we took out a couple of bugs that looked similar to tankers, just a little smaller, but they detonated in a monstrous explosion when hit.  After the fire fight we came across a pool of sludge surely looks a lot like the bottom of this tunnel!”.

“Alright apes you heard the lady, we have a potentially explosive gas on our hands.  Carl, Bishop if you guys can hear me, NO JUMPJETS, I repeat, NO JUMPJETS!”, yells Sarge as he moves over to the edge of the crater to see what can be done.

“I am alright guys, but I am getting zero response from the hydrolics.  Must have taken a hit when the Marauder fell in.  At present the cockpit is still intact, just putting on my helmet and I will jettison the escape hatch.  The mire is too murky to see much down here.”, informs Carina.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2007)

"Uh...that escape hatch doesn't use explosive bolts does it?" Mel asks. "That might be a bad idea. Hold off a second, Carina."


----------



## Cromm10k (Mar 11, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"Mel, get them out of this bomb sludge, I'll cover you. Just in case ... I have a bad feeling about all this tunnels and the "trap door".

Cyrill will switch through the different vision modes of his helmet while watching the surrounding, especially the trap door.  He is of course ready to double tap any bug freaks...


----------



## JonnyFive (Mar 11, 2007)

"Umm guys? you know i can just pull ya outa there without too much trouble. Ya know, if thats ok...." Jacob will offer.  If the sarge gives the go ahead, jacob will prep his Lizard line.


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 12, 2007)

With the lizard line free from the transport, Bishop swims to the surface of the sludge. Once at the surface he will fire the lizard line at the opening/roof.

OOC: mariusm - you didn't post any actions for Bishop or Carl so I'm taking the liberty of assuming he was successful at reaching the transport and freeing the lizard line


----------



## Venom (Mar 12, 2007)

Carl shouts back to Jacob “Yeh drop us a line so I can get out of this sludge before I throw up in this suit".  Carl will then try to swim over to the Marauder to try help with the canopy.


----------



## mariusm (Mar 13, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 1. Update.*

Carina says, “What, am I INSIDE a bomb?  What is going on here… you guys are kidding hey?”

Cyrill continues to watch for anything unusual.  He sees something pop up but drop down just as quick about 300’ away, it was too far to get a good look but Cyrill is sure it looked like a trapdoor similar to the one where he is currently standing.  Squinting into the scope on his hawkeye Cyrill scans the area and is pretty sure (Perception skill roll of 22) nothing came out of the hole.

“Jacob, go ahead see if you can drop those troopers a line.  Just be careful of the edge, we don’t need another marauder in the tunnel!”, says Sarge.

Bishop makes for the surface (Athletics skill roll of 13 vs DC 10) and he can now clearly see how the tunnel in which they find themselves is smoothly burrowed, not a natural tunnel but of arachnid construction. 

Carl remains submerged and swims against the current towards where he thinks Carina fell in.  Carl (Athletics skill roll of 14 vs DC 10) makes headway into the current and moves 5’ south.

Bishop has drifted 10’ north with the current.

The drum of the battle tanks and troopers from Beta Company is now much closer, about half a click away.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Mar 13, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Via comm: "Heads up!!! I have some movement at another trap door, about 300 feet from my position. Get ready for some more camouflage bug action! Kowaltzki over."

Cyrill keeps on watching for bugs, still ready to open fire (dt).

2 seconds later, again via comm:"Sarge, just a thought: STOP the TANKS!!! If this whole region is tunneled and filled with this sludge than the Beta Company is riding strait into the mother of all tank traps!!! Bring them to a halt!!! Kowaltzki over."


----------



## JonnyFive (Mar 13, 2007)

"Roger that sarge." Jacob will reply as he moves his marader a bit closer to the hole so he can get a clear shot with is lizard line.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 13, 2007)

Mel extends her own lizard line and tries to throw it to Bishop.

"Bishop! Grab onto my line!"


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 14, 2007)

Bishop swims toward Mel's lizard line and grabs hold of it.

"Thanks, Mel!"


----------



## Venom (Mar 14, 2007)

Carl continues to swim towards the submerged Marauder to see if he can help Carina out.


----------



## mariusm (Mar 15, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 1. Update.*

Carina tries to push on the hatch of the marauder but the weight of the sludge is too great to push against.  “Uuaagh!  The door won’t budge!”, informs Carina. The marauder has rolled onto its right side by the flow of the current.

Cyrill gets Sarge’s attention with his yelling,  “What are you thinking Cyrill?  Do you think there could be a trap?  The bugs can’t be so organised unless there is a brain bug somewhere in the vicinity.  I will see if I can get Captain to listen.”  Sarge then tries to hail Beta via the radio link.

While Cyrill is scanning around trying to see if there are any contacts (Perception skill roll of 27 vs DC 15, spotted) he glances skywards and notices two hoppers flying high in a wide circle at about 1500’.

Raul moves over to join Cyrill and asks, “You think we go into bug hole, amigo?“

Jacob moves his marauder cautiously closer to the edge of the hole and drops the lizard line into the river.

Mel flings her lizard line down into the river as well.

Bishop grabs hold of Mel’s lizard line easily and gets ready for Mel to brace herself so that he can start climbing.  He notices that there are trails of dust and pieces of dirt falling around where Jacob is standing indicating that the roof of the tunnel does not appear to stable.

Carl continues to swim against the current (Athletics skill roll of 16 vs DC 10) and makes 5’ head way continuing south.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Mar 15, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Via Comm"First: 2nd Heads up!!! We've got incoming hoppers, at about 1500 feet. Get ready for some anti air action! Second: Sarge, I don't know if there is a brain bug around but we've got tunnels filled with bomb sludge all over the place. If we could get a map of the region that  shows the tunnels I guess we could get the Beta Company through this place without tanks getting stuck in the tunnels. If this transport here and a Marauder had enough weight to collapse the tunnel then think about what would happen if the MBTs cross the tunnels. Add some heat and you have a nice BBQ. Kowaltzki over."

To Raul: "I don't know, just open up on the hoppers when they are in reach!"

Cyrill will fire to shots at the leading hopper.


----------



## JonnyFive (Mar 15, 2007)

"Bishop, Carl, can one of you get my line and hook it up to Carina marauder so I can get her outa there?" Jacob will ask as he slowly backs away from the edge of the hole.


----------



## Venom (Mar 16, 2007)

Carl replies to Jacob “I’m way ahead of you man, just going to take me a while to swim upstream. Do you think you could get your Marauder around to coordinates DH26. It will take too long for me to swim back to your line and then to Carina. Just be careful where you walk, these walls are already starting to crumble.”

While continuing his swim to Carina’s Marauder Carl thinks to himself “Man if I get out of here I’m going to need a long hot bath and lots of alcohol (oh and my rubber ducky to play with in the bath)."


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 16, 2007)

"Hold on, Mel..."

Bishop grabs hold of the lizard line and pulls himself up


----------



## JonnyFive (Mar 16, 2007)

"no problem Carl" Jacob will reply and begin moving to the coordinates requested by Carl.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

Melara sets her feet, bends her knees and leans way back to give Bishop the support he needs to get out.

"Right, I'm set. Go for it. Someone keep a distance count running on those hoppers, alright?"


----------



## mariusm (Mar 19, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 2.  Round 1.*

Initiative for encounter 2.
Carl
Hoppers
Shin
Mel
Cyrill
Jacob
Raul
Sarge
Bishop

Carl continues to battle in the heavy suit to make headway (Athletics skill roll of 13 vs DC 10) into the river moving 5’ south.

The two hoppers who were flying up high, possibly acting as spotters, seemed a bit indifferent until the Cyrill fired.  The duo have now taken evasive action and will not be considered flat-footed any longer.  

Shin yells, “Sarge I will provide some cover fire from our buggy”, and runs towards her dune buggy and dives into the backseat.

Mel braces herself for the inevitable pull on her lizard line, as she feels Bishops weight on the line she begins to reel him in.

Cyrill peers into his optical sight and exhaling slowly sends two quick successive rounds sailing towards hopper #1, (Modified ranged attack roll of 3 + 10 (AB) – 10 (Range) = 3, a miss and Modified ranged attack roll of 15 + 5 (AB) – 10 (Range) = 10, a miss), but both fly wide.

Jacob moves his Marauder cautiously away from the edge of the hole and moves 10’ North (Due to the Marauder behaving like a vehicle Jacob needs to indicate speed at the start of the round (Top speed 70, Acc 10/ Dec 20).  Jacob is now travelling at 10’ per round.

Raul aims into the sky ready to fire once the hoppers get closer.

Sarge yells at the troopers, “What is going on here!  It seems like everyone is running around in different directions!  Shin get you’re a$$ out of the vehicle and form-up with the rest of the squad.  If this area is going to blow I need us to stay together.  Jacob good going, get Carina and Carl out of that trench!”  Sarge then runs towards Mel.

Bishop hangs on to the lizard line which Mel is winching in, he is pulled free of the sludge and is pulled 10’ up the cliff face.  Bishop is still 15’ from the top of the hole.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Mar 19, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill gnashes his teeth in anger and fires two more shots at the leading hopper.


----------



## Venom (Mar 20, 2007)

Carl keeps on “rolling on the river” making his way towards the Marauder.


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 20, 2007)

Bishop will hang around as Mel pulls him up.


----------



## JonnyFive (Mar 21, 2007)

Jacob will carfully manuver towards BV-24


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2007)

"Hang on Bishop, almost out," Mel says, gritting her teeth and backing up a bit more to make sure the ground is stable.


----------



## mariusm (Mar 23, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 2.  Round 2.*

Carl swims against the current, (Athletics skill roll of 2 + 2 = 4 vs DC 10, fail), but fails to make any head way against the current.
The hoppers dive at full speed moving 240’ closer to the squad.  The hoppers are now 1260’ above the squad.
Shin annoyed to have to get out the vehicle again as soon as she was ready reluctantly grabs her morita and moves over towards the rest of the squad again.
Mel backs up 5’ as she continues to winch in Bishop.
Cyrill fires two move rounds at the lead hopper as they dive towards the squad, (Modified ranged attack roll of 12 + 10 (AB) – 8 (Range) = 14, a miss and Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 5 (AB) – 8 (Range) = 14, a miss).  The aim was good and barely misses the bugs by an inch as they are unable to dodge effectively due to the speed of their descent.
Jacob continues at 10’ per round and moves a little further West.
Raul realizing he will never make the shot waits patiently alongside Cyrill for the bugs to close in a little closer.
Sarge dodges past Jacob’s marauder and joins Mel, providing further support to ensure that Mel remains stable to continue winching Bishop out of the trench.
Bishop hangs on to the lizard line and is pulled over the edge of the pit and is now safely on solid ground. 
Carina bangs against the hatch again but it does not budge.  “You guys I feel a little trapped here!”, she says frustrated.

Squad actions please.

OCC:  Jacob you must say if you want to change speed etc… remember you are in a vehicle.


----------



## JonnyFive (Mar 23, 2007)

"Carina, calm down.  We are going to hook up my lizard line to ya and get ya outa there, but if i move to fast up here, i'm gonna be in the same mess you are in.  And i dont think that Sarge would be pleased with that." Jacob will radio.  He will also check his active sensors to see where the bugs are and report that info to Sarge.


----------



## Cromm10k (Mar 23, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"God damned freaks of nature!!!"

Via comm: "The hoppers are at approximatly 1200 feet, coming in fast! Sarge, can you get us air cover? Kowaltzki over."

Two more shots at Mr. Dodgy Leading Bug of Monster AC.


----------



## riaan_s (Mar 26, 2007)

"Thanks Mel!"

Bishop will take up position at the trap door ready to fire with the SAW.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2007)

"Don't mention it, just get some distance."

She reels in her line and calls, "Got another line here, where am I throwing it? Oh, and has anyone warned that armored convoy yet?"


----------



## Venom (Mar 26, 2007)

Carl keeps on swimming


----------



## mariusm (Mar 28, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 2.  Round 3.*

Carl swims against the current, (Athletics skill roll of 12 + 2 = 14 vs DC 10, success), and manages to push another 5’ South.  Carl is no with an arms length from Carina’s marauder.
The hoppers continue their full speed dive towards the squad and cover a further 240’.  The hoppers are now 1020’ above the squad.
Shin double moves closer to the squad.
Mel repacks her lizard line.
Cyrill fires two more rounds at the lead hopper, (Modified ranged attack roll of 1   , a miss and Modified ranged attack roll of 13 + 5 (AB) – 6 (Range) = 12, a miss), but fails to find a solid hit.  Cyrill’s hawkeye is just not behaving like it should today!
Raul feeling a bit frustrated that the hoppers seem to be avoiding his comrades shots fires a burst at the lead hopper, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 9 (AB) – 4 (Burst) – 16 (Range) = 0, a miss), but the slugs are way off!
Sarge relieved to see Bishop out of the mire tries to hail BETA Company on the horn again.  It appears that they will be arriving momentarily to provide “backup” and are refusing to listen to reason, stupid grunts!
Bishop recovers his SAW from the shoulder strap and takes up position by the trapdoor.  Everything seems a little too quite besides the hoppers buzzing overhead…
Carina manages to worm herself onto her back and presses her feet against the top hatch, with an almighty shove she manages to kick the hatch against the thick sludge and push it open.  As the mire pours into the cockpit Carina, in her power suit, pushes for the surface.  “Guys, I could do with a line here”, she says once she is free.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Mar 28, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Two more shots ... if necessary, Cyrill will reload after the first shot.

"I realy hate this s***, Raul!!! Mama always told me to not quit my office job but I had to join the MI ... STUPID ME!!! Now I'm stuck on this damn planet shooting flying bugs with this freaking piece of junk!!!"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2007)

"Stow it, Cyrill," Mel growls. "We've all got problems. At least you're not down in the explosive mud."

"Carina! Line incoming!" She refires her lizardline out to Carina.


----------



## Venom (Mar 29, 2007)

Upon hearing Carina kick the hatch open Carl says to her over the com “If I were you I would just have stayed in the Marauder we were going to hook you up to the other Marauder and drag you out. “

Carl will continue to swim upstream.


----------



## JonnyFive (Mar 30, 2007)

Upon hearing Carina's anouncment that she had cracked out of her marauder, Jacob will let out a sigh. "Ah well Carl, keep going.  you know command will be extreamly pissed with us if we turn in a report stating that we lost an ape to a river of sluge" Jacob will radio as he continues to make his way around the hole slowly.


----------



## riaan_s (Apr 2, 2007)

Bishop steps closer to the trapdoor with the SAW trained on it. When he is next to it he tries to push the barrel under the trapdoor and lift it.


----------



## mariusm (Apr 4, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 2.  Round 4.*

Carl continues to swim against the current, (Athletics skill roll of 19 + 2 = 21 vs DC 10, success), and pushes another 5’ south.  Carl is now directly above where Carina’s marauder went down.
The hoppers continue their relentless dive towards the squad covering a further 240’.  The hoppers are now 780’ above the squad.
Shin runs the remaining distance and stops just short of the trap door.
Mel launches her lizard line back into the trench to offer Carl and Carina a life line.
Cyrill ejects the offending mag and reloads, quickly firing two more rounds at the lead hopper, (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 10 (AB) – 4 (Range) = 16, a hit doing 6hp damage, and a Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 5 (AB) – 4 (Range) = 18, a hit doing 4hp damage), which tries to dodge but at its current speed is unable to effectively move out the way and gets two slugs in the left shoulder!  Seems like the factory loaded rounds in the previous mag were not up to scratch, again…
Jacob continues at 10’ per round and moves a little further West.
Raul trying to impress the sniper next to him allows his enthusiasm to get the better of him and fires off another burst at the lead hopper, (Modified ranged attack roll of 17 + 9 (AB) – 4 (Burst) – 12 (Range) = 10, a miss), but fails to contain the recoil effectively and misses.  “Aaah hombre!  You have the better gun!”, quips Rual.
Sarge continues to try and convince BETA company about the impending situation but by his tone it appears that he is not getting much cooperation.
Bishop pushes the barrel of his SAW carefully under the lip of the trap door, he tries to lift it, and surprisingly it moves freely without much resistance.  The door appears to be made of an organic nature and is very well camouflaged in the sandy ground.  The tunnel beyond appears dark but through the open wedge that Bishop has created the light filters through sufficient to show a familiar arachnid tunnel 10’ by 10’ beyond.  The tunnel slops slightly downwards but at a comfortable gradient.
Carina reaches out for Mel’s lizard line and grabs hold, “I got it!”, she yells.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Apr 5, 2007)

"At last!!! Eat lead you FREAK!!! Hombre, it's all about the skill, not the gun. Hold the butt tight to your shoulder, aim carefully and fire single, well placed shots. Try to aim for their nervous system ... if possible."

While giving instructions to Raul, Cyrill is following the steps himself ending his short lecture with two more shots at the injured hopper.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2007)

Mel braces herself and starts pulling Carina up.

"Ground floor; menswear, drapes, power tools, and of course...pest control."


----------



## riaan_s (Apr 5, 2007)

"Best we start in the basement with the pest control, Mel... looks like we got some spider thingys here. I'm going to take a closer look."

Bishop advances cautiously down the tunnel, stepping slowly and trying not to make too much noise.

Unless there is something to pump full of lead (burst fire) Bishop will ready an attack at the end of his movement.


----------



## Venom (Apr 5, 2007)

Carl is happy to have finally reached the Marauder, it feels like he has been stuck in the sludge for weeks and the last few seconds seem to have dragged on for ever.     

Carl radios Jacob saying “Dude I’m in position , I know we have to be careful around the crumbling edge of this tunnel, but any chance of moving a little quicker?”

Carl will keep treading “water” above the Marauder until Jacob arrives.


----------



## mariusm (Apr 10, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 2.  Round 5.*

Carl continues to wait patiently for help to arrive.

The hoppers continue their dive, covering 240’, but break formation and are now flying  approximately 20’ apart.  The hoppers are now 540’ above the squad.

Shin peeks inside the open trapdoor as Bishop lifts it, not seeing any movement she props the door open against her shoulder giving the others unhindered access to the tunnel beyond.

Mel braces herself as she begins pulling Carina up.

Cyrill takes aim and fires two more rounds at the lead, wounded, hopper, (Modified ranged attack roll of 5 + 10 (AB) – 2 (Range) = 13, a miss and a Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 5 (AB) – 2 (Range) = 21, a hit doing 1hp damage), missing with the first round and only getting a flesh wound with the second.

Jacob continues as 10’ per round and moves a little further West.

Raul checks Bishop as he is about to enter the tunnel, “I will go with you _Obispo_”, not sure if Bishop really is from the clergy or not, and gets ready to enter the tunnel.

Sarge notices Jacob edging around the crater and yells, “WHAT ARE YOU APES DOING???  That marauder is probably trashed anyway.  Jacob get you’re a#%$# back across that river and get OUT OF FIRST GEAR!  Carl get up here because if Shin is right then that little wadding pool of yours is most probably going to get very uncomfortable very soon!  “.  As Sarge catches his breath again he yells, “Catch this” and fires his lizard line towards Carl.

Bishop enters the tunnel cautiously and descends the gently sloping tunnel 30’.  The tunnel seems to level out after the second bend.  Bishop (Perception skill check of 7 + 11 = 18 vs DC -13, success) hears a horde of sharp claws cracking against hard stone coming from the North, it appears to be a more constant background noise more than an erratic noise of a few arachnids running.

Carina braces her feet against the crater wall as she is pulled free of the mire and starts to ascend the cliff.  Carina is still 25’ from the ridge.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Apr 11, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

Cyrill takes a 5 ft. step to the NE and fires two more rounds at the injured hopper.

Via comm: "About 500 feet and still closing. Kowaltzki over!"


----------



## Venom (Apr 12, 2007)

While attempting to grab the lizard line Carl says sarcastically across the com “You might have told us that 5 minutes ago Sarge. I ain’t exactly doing my submarine impression for fun you know.”


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 12, 2007)

"Come on Carina," Mel calls. "Those hoppers are getting close and I'm a sitting duck out here."


----------



## JonnyFive (Apr 13, 2007)

"Alright Sarge." Jacob will reply and begin heading east.


----------



## riaan_s (Apr 16, 2007)

"I'm not quite the holy man, Raul but my 'firestick' has brought forth the religious side of many lifeforms...", Bishop grins as he taps the SAW. Then on a more serious note to the squad "Sounds like we have an army approaching underground"

"Raul, be very quiet and stay close." Bishop slowly makes his way deeper into the tunnel to try and see more while attempting to 'sneak' in the powesuit.


----------



## mariusm (Apr 17, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 2.  Round 6.*

Carl is winched swiftly through the sludge 20’ closer to the wall.  Carl is still 5’ from the trench wall and 25’ from the ridge.

The hoppers continue their dive, covering 240’, now flying out of formation and are now flying approximately 30’ apart.  The hoppers are now 300’ above the squad.

Shin continues to hold the trap door open so that some of the others can enter.

Mel continues pulling Carina up.

Cyrill moves a little north east and fires again, (Modified ranged attack roll of 14 + 10 (AB) – 2 (Range) = 22, a hit doing 5hp damage and a Modified ranged attack roll of 8 + 5 (AB) – 2 (Range) = 11, a miss), hitting the lead hopper again in the abdomen.

Jacob starts turning his marauder around, albeit slowly in first gear.

Raul follows closely behind Bishop, with his Morita ready to fire if any targets present themselves.

Sarge continues to winch Carl out of the trench.

Bishop cautiously moves down the tunnel towards the noise he can hear.  As he nears the corner to his right he can see the tunnel opens onto a cat walk like path.  Remaining in cover he can see there is a large chamber below.  Ambient light of an organic nature sheds eerie light over the shinny carapaces of a multitude of warrior bugs and numerous other paths and cat walks.  Bishops rough estimate puts the tally at about 100 bugs.  Bishop thinks to himself that if there is that many in this chamber then there could be a much larger assault force stationed underground.  Bishop can see that the bugs are becoming increasingly agitated, as if they are waiting for a signal.  

Carina ascends a further 20’ up the cliff face and is now only 5’ from the ridge.

In the distance the squad can hear the sounds of BETA Company coming to a halt.  Currently they are about 500 yards from the squad.  Mere moments after the column of soldiers came to a halt there is a tremendous tremor that shakes the ground.

Shin just manages to yell out, “IT’S GOING TO BLOW!”, before she runs over and dives to grab the lizard line attached to Carl hoping to manually help to pull him up faster.  

Squad actions please.

OCC: Jacob just remember you are in a vehicle, you may change speed if you want.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2007)

Mel emits a curse and starts backing up, holding onto the lizard line and hauling with every erg she can.

"Hold on Carina, we're getting you outta there NOW!"

(Actively backing up away from the hole, hopefully pulling Carina away too, using AP on the Str check to boot.)


----------



## Cromm10k (Apr 17, 2007)

*Private Cyrill Kowaltzki*

"This will be awesome! See you in hell, guys!!!"

Cyrill moves 30 ft. north and fires once more a single round at "his" hopper.


----------



## mariusm (Apr 19, 2007)

Raul whispers, "What you see man?", looking over at Bishop.


----------



## riaan_s (Apr 20, 2007)

The sight of all the bugs catches Bishop by surprise and he is speachless for a second.

"Sarge, I think its time to haul out the heavy weapons. There's a whole army of bugs down here and they're waiting for something but it don't look like they gonna be waiting much longer"

While remaining behind cover Bishop will try and get a better look at the army of bugs - they can't all get out through small hatches like the one Bishop and Raul are in so there must be another exit.


----------



## Venom (Apr 20, 2007)

Carl still hanging from Sarge’s lizard line     starts to scramble up the edge of the tunnel trying to get out as quickly as possible.


----------



## JonnyFive (Apr 21, 2007)

Jacob will kick the Muarader into high gear.


----------



## Cromm10k (Apr 25, 2007)

[...mariusm???]


----------



## mariusm (Apr 25, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 2.  Round 7.*

Carl is pulled free from the trench and is dragged a further 10’ further by Sarge as he moves backwards and winches in one continuous movement.

The hoppers continue their dive, covering 240’, now flying out of formation and are now flying approximately 30’ apart.  The hoppers are now only 60’ above the squad.

Shin drops the trap door down again and fires a short burst at the wounded hopper, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 1 (AB) – 4 (Burst) = 13, a hit doing 14hp damage!), catching the bug totally by surprise as it fails to adequately dodge out the way and rips the creatures right abdomen wide open.  Hopper #1 is dying.

Mel backs up while winching Carina in, and Carina sails over the ledge and is free of the trench.

Cyrill moves 30’ North and aims at the lead hopper when he sees a burst of fire from Shin rip the bug apart so he quickly switches aim to the second hopper and fires, (Modified ranged attack roll of 16 + 10 (AB) = 26, a hit doing 7hp damage!), hitting the hopper in one of it’s back legs.

Jacob turns to face East and realizing he is going to be in deep trouble if he remains over the river and slams the forward controls down hard pushing the marauder up to 20' per round and moves 20’ east.  From his raised vantage point Jacob can see the ground burst open in a wide semi circle approximately 500 yards to the East as large blue flames leap from the ripped rock,  with the speed of the explosion in a matter of seconds the river behind the squad will ignite.

Raul tries to steady himself by leaning against the tunnel wall as the initial shock wave passes.  The tunnels seem to be holding up fine from the blast.  Raul waits nervously with morita ready.

As soon as Carl was pulled from the trench Sarge let go of his lizard line and shoulders his morita, aiming into the “centre” of the ring.

While trying to remain as unobtrousive as possible Bishop peers into the large chamber again.  He can see that the bugs seem very organized, a sure indicator that there is a brain bug nearby.  The warrior bugs begin to run up the numerous pathways and catwalks as if a signal has just been given!  Looking further down the pathway where Bishop is standing he can see it leads off into the distance before dropping into a tunnel.  Bishop gets the feeling in his gut that he is standing in the way of a looming tidal wave.  

Carina scrambles to her feet letting the lizard line drop as she readies her morita.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (Apr 25, 2007)

[Good to see you are still around, mariusm!    ]

Cyrill double taps the hopper once and moves another 30 ft. north.


----------



## JonnyFive (Apr 26, 2007)

"Take cover everybody! The fertilizer bomb is going off!" Jacob will call over the radio as he Fires off his jumpjets to get the muarader off the ground in the off chance that the explostion takes out the ground beneath him.


----------



## Venom (Apr 26, 2007)

Carl shouts to Bishop “Get the hell out of that hole”  and then to the whole squad “Does someone have a charge big enough to seal that hole once everyone is out, We need to stop them from swarming us.”

“On second thoughts if anyone has some nerve gas etc…
that might also work…..”  Carl continues.

Carl will move 30 feet west to try get away from the ensuing explosion.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2007)

Mel readies her Morita and starts moving off to the northeast, away from the burrow.

"Come on, Carina! Get clear! Everyone get clear!"


----------



## riaan_s (Apr 26, 2007)

"Time to hual a$$, Raul!"

Bishop runs toward the hatch while over the comm "This hatch is about to become a bug fountain... it looks like a very organised attack from their side. I'm with Carl on trying to blow this hatch!"


----------



## mariusm (Apr 26, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 2.  Round 8.*

Carl hustles 30’ East away from the trench.

The lead hopper crashes into the ground in a crumpled mess just 10’ from where Mel is standing while the second hopper swoops past Shin taking a swipe with a claw as it levels out, (Modified melee attack roll of 19 vs Defense of 23, a miss), but the strike is short and the hopper misses.

Shin spins round and shoulders her morita trying to regain her balance as she fires a burst at the hopper as it flies by, (Creating an opening in the confusion for the hopper to strike again, AOO roll of 16, a miss), (Modified ranged attack roll of 10 + 1 (AB) – 4 (Burst) – 4 (Longarm) = 3, a miss), but the slugs fly past the back of the hopper.

Mel moves 30’ North East covering the burrow as she goes.

Cyrill double taps the hopper as it swoops down to attack Shin, (Modified ranged attack roll of 20, confirmed critical roll of 12 + 10 (AB) – 2 (Double Tap), confirmed doing 13hp damage!), hitting the bug twice between the wings!  _That had to hurt_.

Jacob guns the marauder into action and leaps 50’ away from the trench and lands in a professional manner ready for action.

The ring of fire closes in on BETA company as it was caught with its tail over the trench.  The squad can see in horror how the arachnids plan comes to fruition with the rear guard being incinerated in an instant as the blue flames engulf the stationary column of mobile infantry.  In one foul blast the arachnids have managed to decimate 35 troopers, 2 sergeants and 1 of the battle tanks has fallen into the flaming trench.

Raul does not need a second invitation and runs for the hatch at the end of the tunnel.  As he bursts out into the sunlight again he is greeted by the flurry of a hopper assaulting Shin.  Raul moves a little further north and drops to one knee aiming to fire a single round at the hopper.

Sarge moves 30’ east and fires a round at hopper #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 3 + 11 (AB) = 14, a miss), but fires wide.  “Form up troopers, we are going to get a lot of company by the sounds of it!  Bishop, Raul get your butts up here! STAT!”, yells Sarge.

Bishop moves as quick as he can covering the 60’ back to daylight in a heartbeat.  He swiftly exits through the hatch just in time to be greeted by a wave of hot air as the trench to the squads west bursts wide open with blue flames leaping into the air! 

Carina is knocked off her feet by the sudden blast but quickly recovers her morita and turns to face the burrow.


```
BETA Company – Remaining strength

Commander – Captain Underwood
First Sergeant – Gino Ramez
Lieutenants – 5
Staff Sergeants - 5
Sergeants - 18
Troopers – 165


Arachnid Assualt Force – Remaining strength
Currently unknown
```

Squad actions please.

OCC:  I will be away on vacation until Wednesday 2nd of May.


----------



## Cromm10k (Apr 27, 2007)

Cyrill moves 30 ft. south and - yes, you are right - double taps hopper #2.

More to himself:"No, I don't want to be a smart a**, but I was soooo right about this trap. But who pays attention to a private? Freakin' boneheads in tanks... It's so hard to listen to reason. Rest in Peace, Troopers!"


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2007)

Mel runs to Sarge's righthand side and snaps a shot at Hopper 2. She comms to the squad, "Sarge, I think we should fall back to Beta's back end! If there's as many bugs as Bishop says, they could encircle us and cut us off. We'll have a better chance if we're part of a larger unit."

(+11 to hit)


----------



## Venom (May 3, 2007)

“Well while we are all throwing in our two cents worth” Carl starts “Sarge what are the odds of jump jetting back over to the other side of that burning trench. From there we can circle around to what’s left of Beta company and use the twin 50’s on the buggies to give them cover and shoot the c7@p out of some bugs. Should be like shooting fish in a barrel, I never herd of a bug being able to jump a trench that wide.”


----------



## riaan_s (May 3, 2007)

"May as well leave a little calling card for the bugs..."

Bishop kneels next to the hatch, pulls the pin from a grenande and puts it under the door in such a way that the weight of the door holds the mechanism of the grenade in place.


----------



## mariusm (May 3, 2007)

*Mission 4.  Encounter 2.  Round 9.*

Carl throws a question out eager for a response from Sarge.

Hopper #2 lashes out at Shin, (Modified melee attack roll of 21, a miss), clawing dangerously close to Shins left leg.

Shin brings the butt of her rifle down towards the hoppers outstretched claws, (Modified melee attack roll of 20, confirmed critical roll of 13 + 1 (AB) – 4 (Improvised Weapon) = 10, unconfirmed, doing 4hp damage), hitting the bug hard but the tough carapace absorbed most of the shock and cracked slightly from the blow.

Mel runs over to join Sarge and once there snaps a shot off at hopper #2, (Modified ranged attack roll of 18 + 11 (AB) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 29, a hit doing 3hp damage), a hit punching a hole in the hoppers right wing.

Cyrill moves 30’ south and double taps in the hoppers direction, (Modified ranged attack roll of 11 + 10 (AB) – 2 (Double Tap) – 4 (Cover, Troopers in the way) – 0 (Precise Shot) = 15, a miss), but the troopers in the way cause his aim to be a little off.

Jacob checks the systems on his marauder to make sure everything is fine and gets ready to move.

From BETA company the squad can hear confused shouts and orders but the confusion quickly subsides as the mobile infantry switches to combat mode.  The various squads begin forming a defensive formation away from the still burning wall of blue flame encircling the human force.

Raul moves 15’ east and keeps his rifle ready to fire, pressed into his shoulder.

Sarge yells, “Omega form up on my position, create a defensive ring and we will move as soon as everyone is accounted for!”.  

Bishop retrieves a grenade and slides it cautiously under the trap door.  With the commotion happening just a few feet away Bishop concentrates but slipping a grenade booby trap is an old, well used trick, and proves to be no challenge at all.  The trap door is now booby trapped.

Carina falls back to join the squad forming up at Sarges position.  The wall of blue flame is extremely hot and her power suit squawked a heat warning when she was within 10’ of the trench.

From various points within the “circle” there are warriors popping out of the ground, from similar trap doors to what the squad has found.  From the centre of the ring there is a huge swelling of ground as something huge starts pressing towards the surface.

Squad actions please.


----------



## Cromm10k (May 3, 2007)

Cyrill sends two more bullets in hopper 2's direction (double tap) and he then moves next to Sarge.

"My two cents are moving together close to the "ring" to link up with Beta, Sarge. But don't listen to ... never mind, I'm just the Private here.
AWAITING YOUR ORDERS, SIR!!!"


----------



## riaan_s (May 4, 2007)

"Hasta la vista," Bishop says with a silly smile as he successfully places the grenade.

THe smile is short lived as he grabs the SAW and turns to fire a burst at the hopper before regrouping with Sarge.


----------



## Venom (May 4, 2007)

Carl will form up on Sarge with the rest of the squad. While checking that me has a fresh mag in his Morita Carl decides to rather go with the Tinderbox (Hope I took one with on this mission, if not the Morita will have to do).


----------



## JonnyFive (May 5, 2007)

Jacob will move the muarader to within 10' of sarge


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2007)

Mel stays with Sarge, taking a shot at any Bug she can see that looks threatening...starting with the Hopper if it's still up. When the circle starts to move, she moves with it.

She does say, "Hey, Bishop. You were down in the bug hole. How thick would you say the wall between it and the fire goop is? How big a charge would we need to breach it?"


----------



## mariusm (May 11, 2007)

OCC:    Sadly real life has totally swamped me... I am unsure of how long the turmoil will persist.  I would like to however take this opportunity to thank each and every one of you, for your time, enthusiasm and perseverance in sharing this adventure with me.  I really enjoyed it very much and would like to continue some time in the future when life returns to a more normal state.

Thanks again,
Mariusm.


----------



## Cromm10k (May 11, 2007)

OOC: Stupid real life, go away!

Seriously, I hope things will go back to normal real soon for you, mariusm. I really enjoyed this game and I'd love to continue our little bug hunt. You did an excellent job running this campaign for us.

So, THANK YOU! 

Cromm10k over!


----------



## JonnyFive (May 11, 2007)

ooc: bummers... well i'll be standin by ta blast some more bugs when ya get back


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2007)

Well shucks!

I really hope we can continue this sometime. I say with complete honesty that I've been consistantly amazed with how this game has avoided all the pitfalls of PBP's. The pace has been excellent, the combats have been superlative, and even though it's largely been focused on the tactical side of things, I've really enjoyed the roleplaying as well! It's a great group, and we've had a great GM. That must be why this has been one of the longest-lasting PBP's I've ever been in.

I'd hate to see it go, but I know how things can be too. I hope things settle down for you, Maurism...and I hope you're still in the mood to run us when they do. 

Until then, thanks, and good luck!


----------

